# Pandora Bracelet Thread



## Bolanette87

I was just wondering if anyone else had one of these? I got mine for my 21st birthday from my Aunt and Uncle, and I absolutely adore it! I'm going for a green and purple theme with mine:

This is my bracelet, and I have these clips. I have a glass charm very similar to this one, but it's dark green (and is apparantly impossible to find on the internet!). These are my other charms: One, Two, Three and Four....

If anyone else has one, I'd love to see which charms you have! I only know two other people with them, but I'm becoming totally crazy about mine!


----------



## BRobson

I dont have one but my friend does. Our local jeweller has just started stocking them too.

My friend picked up charms in WDW for them although not officailly Pandora they do fit


----------



## Funniebunny

I got one for my first wedding anniversary and absolutely adore it.

I chose the pumpkin as my hubby was born on halloween and then I got a round bead with pink mother of pearl hearts on it to represent our wedding (which had a pink/ivory theme).

For Christmas my hubby got me a silver heart, a yellow glass bead like your green one Bob and a teddy bear.  My Mum got me the silver Elephant.

It's my 30th birthday this year so I'm going to buy a bead to represent that, not sure which one yet though.


----------



## wicket2005

Hey, never heard of them before but absolutely love them.  When I have some cash I am going to get the bracelet then add charms for special occasions as and when they come up.  Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## Bolanette87

Funniebunny said:


> I got one for my first wedding anniversary and absolutely adore it.
> 
> I chose the pumpkin as my hubby was born on halloween and then I got a round bead with pink mother of pearl hearts on it to represent our wedding (which had a pink/ivory theme).
> 
> For Christmas my hubby got me a silver heart, a yellow glass bead like your green one Bob and a teddy bear.  My Mum got me the silver Elephant.
> 
> It's my 30th birthday this year so I'm going to buy a bead to represent that, not sure which one yet though.



How lovely! I love the pumpkin!

The glass ones are really pretty aren't they? 



wicket2005 said:


> Hey, never heard of them before but absolutely love them.  When I have some cash I am going to get the bracelet then add charms for special occasions as and when they come up.  Thanks so much for posting.



They are lovely aren't they? I'd never heard of them before, so I didn't really know what it was when I was given one of them..... Which bracelet do you fancy?

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## jjpenguin

I don't have one, but I do make the glass beads for them.


----------



## Bolanette87

jjpenguin said:


> I don't have one, but I do make the glass beads for them.



Do you really? Wow! I love the glass beads! 

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## wicket2005

Just been on their website for an hour or so.  I like the same bracelet as you, Bob, and are spoiled for choice with the charms.  I am going to decide on a colour then stick to that theme then add silver decorated ones.  Don't know when I will manage to get one but June (my birthday) at the latest for the bracelet.  I think it is lovely idea to add to it as you go along during the year.  It is a lot more up to date than the old charm bracelets I grew up with.

Again thanks for posting as I love jewellery and hadn't seen them before.  Does anywhere else stock them other than the website?


----------



## Bolanette87

wicket2005 said:


> Just been on their website for an hour or so.  I like the same bracelet as you, Bob, and are spoiled for choice with the charms.  I am going to decide on a colour then stick to that theme then add silver decorated ones.  Don't know when I will manage to get one but June (my birthday) at the latest for the bracelet.  I think it is lovely idea to add to it as you go along during the year.  It is a lot more up to date than the old charm bracelets I grew up with.
> 
> Again thanks for posting as I love jewellery and hadn't seen them before.  Does anywhere else stock them other than the website?



I loved my old charm bracelet, but you can't really wear them with a lot of things, can you?

I see you're from near enough to me for maybe the Jewellers Guild to be a good place for you to shop at? There's a branch (I believe) in either Newcastle or Gateshead and they stock a fantastic range of the charms at a much better price than I've seen anywhere else.... 

What colour do you think you'd go for?

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## gemmybear83

There is a branch in Newcastle's Eldon Square - next door to New Look on the ground floor, and there is a branch in Eldon Gardens. Not sure where the one in the metrocentre is.....


----------



## Bolanette87

gemmybear83 said:


> There is a branch in Newcastle's Eldon Square - next door to New Look on the ground floor, and there is a branch in Eldon Gardens. Not sure where the one in the metrocentre is.....



It must be Newcastle then.... I knew it was one or the other!

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## wicket2005

Class if there is one in Metro Centre as I like going up there.  My home town doesn't have that particular shop you mention but next time I am in town I will have a look in the jewellers and see if they stock any.

I quite like the pink or orange or pearl, I think they are so pretty.  I am going off to website to see if they list stockists any where.


----------



## wicket2005

Found one in the Boro, a Pandora Concept shop.


----------



## Minniespal

Looks lovely Bob


----------



## ScotsMinnie

I have a Chamilia bracelet which is basicaslly the same thing but pandora bracelets only take pandora beads and others take them all including pandora.  I bought mine at Disney.  Disney have arange of beads for them made in association with Chamilia and they are ,lovely.  I got the Cinderellas Castle and the Cinderellas carriage on mine.  I also have the little girl charm, the tortoise charm and the motherhood charm from pandora.  I love my bracelet.
http://http://www.dollsandducks.com/chamilia_bead_jewelry/disney_chamilia_beads.htm


----------



## jen_uk

Never heard of them before but I really like the look of them, definately want to get one now


----------



## Ware Bears

Very nice


----------



## Bolanette87

wicket2005 said:


> Found one in the Boro, a Pandora Concept shop.



Lovely! Hope you'll show us which charms you decide on! 

Bob xoxox


----------



## wicket2005

May be a while till I can get started but would love to see any updates to the bracelets if you  add to them.


----------



## Bolanette87

I've taken a photo of mine, I shall post it up later for you to see....

...I think these babies are going to be my collection! I've got loads of ideas for different bracelets..... 

....Why do I never pick cheap hobbies?!  

Bob xoxox


----------



## Bolanette87

Oh, and I'm currently looking for a bead to represent my engagement to Robert, as it was probably the most important event of last year for me but I didn't have the bracelet yet..... Not quite sure what to get, but I shall post when I've picked! 

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Bolanette87

Heres a photo of my bracelet so far:






I think I might get a swan to represent our engagement.... Theres loads of them down near the river where Robert proposed! I also want something sparkley for it..... Hmmmm.....

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## wicket2005

That looks lovely.  I have started building mine on the American site.  I have picked a silver heart with a pretend diamond in the centre for the middle part of the necklace, now looking for something to represent the hubbie,  did pick a football like charm but it just doesn't go, going to pick something else.


----------



## Bolanette87

wicket2005 said:


> That looks lovely.  I have started building mine on the American site.  I have picked a silver heart with a pretend diamond in the centre for the middle part of the necklace, now looking for something to represent the hubbie,  did pick a football like charm but it just doesn't go, going to pick something else.



I love those builder websites! I have about a million combinations saved for different bracelets....  

My Uncle was telling me about the charms he's buying my aunt for her bracelet for her birthday.... I think I might try and get a photo of hers sometime to show y'all....

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## ScotsMinnie

Here is a wee pic of mine.  The one second from the right next to the Carraige is called Motherhood.  Its my favourite.  I have quite a few glass ones and I change them depending on what i am wearing.


----------



## Bolanette87

ScotsMinnie said:


> Here is a wee pic of mine.  The one second from the right next to the Carraige is called Motherhood.  Its my favourite.  I have quite a few glass ones and I change them depending on what i am wearing.



Is that a Castle I spy there? I like that a lot!

Bob xoxoxo


----------



## ScotsMinnie

It certainly is!  Its from the Dsiney range that Chamilia do.  You can buy some of the range in Disney (World of Disney Store, Mousegear and the jewellery shop on Main St) but not all the pieces.  i had to buy the castle online as they didn't have them in stock when I was there.  If you google "Chamilia disney" you can see the whole range.


----------



## Bolanette87

ScotsMinnie said:


> It certainly is!  Its from the Dsiney range that Chamilia do.  You can buy some of the range in Disney (World of Disney Store, Mousegear and the jewellery shop on Main St) but not all the pieces.  i had to buy the castle online as they didn't have them in stock when I was there.  If you google "Chamilia disney" you can see the whole range.



I think I'll have a look now!

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Bolanette87

I LOVE those Disney charms! 

Bob xoxoxo


----------



## wicket2005

Well I am addicted to them and I have not even got one yet, I think they appeal to the collector in me.  Lovely photos.


----------



## Bolanette87

wicket2005 said:


> Well I am addicted to them and I have not even got one yet, I think they appeal to the collector in me.  Lovely photos.



I'm off to the Metro tomorrow, so my addiction may get funded a bit more! Lol!

Robert's got his eye on Trollbeads.... I think he really fancies one of the bracelets, but doesn't want to say!

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Bolanette87

wicket2005 said:


> That looks lovely.  I have started building mine on the American site.  I have picked a silver heart with a pretend diamond in the centre for the middle part of the necklace, now looking for something to represent the hubbie,  did pick a football like charm but it just doesn't go, going to pick something else.



Just had a thought- What about his birthstone? I think I'm going to get my Dad's birthstone one to put on my bracelet at some point....  

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## wicket2005

Hope you have a good day up at the Metro Centre, I usually go in Ikea when I am up there as well.

If you get any charms post a picture (please ).  Thanks for the suggestion of a birthstone, I have had a look and it is a blue stone and I am not sure at the moment what the colour theme of my bracelet will be.  However, that suggestion made me think of zodiac signs and I may put one of these on instead.


----------



## florida sun

Im loving this braclet although Ive never heard of them before, might have to hint at one for my birthday in March


----------



## The Fetherstons

Love the bracelet Bob 

I got a chamillia one for my birthday and I love the disney charms you can get for it, if you are at the Metro Centre there is a shop net door to &S that sell them in there


----------



## natalielongstaff

What a lovely bracelet   i wouldn't mind one of them x


----------



## mrs-mac

l was given a Pandora bracelet for Xmas off my Mum & Dad, mine is the Oxidised one. l have two charms, the green butterfly and a strawberry, l think they are a great idea and l can't wait to get more charms


----------



## Bolanette87

wicket2005 said:


> Hope you have a good day up at the Metro Centre, I usually go in Ikea when I am up there as well.
> 
> If you get any charms post a picture (please ).  Thanks for the suggestion of a birthstone, I have had a look and it is a blue stone and I am not sure at the moment what the colour theme of my bracelet will be.  However, that suggestion made me think of zodiac signs and I may put one of these on instead.



Your wish is my command!

I got my Swan today, to represent my engagement.... And I got a black pearl dangle bead, just because I loved it!










Close up of my Swan....

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Bolanette87

wicket2005 said:


> Hope you have a good day up at the Metro Centre, I usually go in Ikea when I am up there as well.
> 
> If you get any charms post a picture (please ).  Thanks for the suggestion of a birthstone, I have had a look and it is a blue stone and I am not sure at the moment what the colour theme of my bracelet will be.  However, that suggestion made me think of zodiac signs and I may put one of these on instead.



We had a lovely day thanks.... Got a bargain dress in Monsoon (£28.50, down from £95!) and lots of other things (Like MY WEDDING RING! ).....

The Zodiac signs are really nice.... I was thinking about getting them for mine too....  



florida sun said:


> Im loving this braclet although Ive never heard of them before, might have to hint at one for my birthday in March



They are a lovely birthday present....  



The Fetherstons said:


> Love the bracelet Bob
> 
> I got a chamillia one for my birthday and I love the disney charms you can get for it, if you are at the Metro Centre there is a shop net door to &S that sell them in there



Ragh! I never looked in that one today! Bummer! Never mind, I shall look next time! Thanks!



natalielongstaff said:


> What a lovely bracelet   i wouldn't mind one of them x



I wouldn't mind several of them!  



mrs-mac said:


> l was given a Pandora bracelet for Xmas off my Mum & Dad, mine is the Oxidised one. l have two charms, the green butterfly and a strawberry, l think they are a great idea and l can't wait to get more charms



Oooo- I love the oxidised one.... Is it the one with the Silver Clasp?

Thanks to everyone who said they liked my bracelet!  Made me smile!

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Clare D

Our local jewellers stock them and all of the charms and I can imagine that it is highly addictive once you buy one. I have had my eye on them for some time after seeing a completed one in the jewellers window. I didn't realise at the time that you had to buy the charms all individually, I dread to think how much the one was I saw 

Bob I think yours looks very pretty, I love the pumpkin one that is so cute


----------



## Bolanette87

Clare D said:


> Our local jewellers stock them and all of the charms and I can imagine that it is highly addictive once you buy one. I have had my eye on them for some time after seeing a completed one in the jewellers window. I didn't realise at the time that you had to buy the charms all individually, I dread to think how much the one was I saw
> 
> Bob I think yours looks very pretty, I love the pumpkin one that is so cute



I did a quick add up of how much mine cost all together so far, just before you posted that....! I was shocked to find mine already stands at £266!  

Thank you by the way! I love my Pumpkin.... He's called Jack! 

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks for posting the photos up Bob, your bracelet looks lovely and is filling up nicely.  I am glad you had a nice day at the Metro Centre with your bargains and getting your wedding ring.   

I am enjoying just thinking about starting mine.


----------



## PoppyAnna

I love your bracelet Bob, I may have to get myself one of those 
I have a Links of London Sweetie bracelet and although not the same design, many charms are available for them.  I have my initial "J" and two different hearts from my DD's for christmas.  I don't wear all the charms that I have at once but those three are on it all the time. 
I love my "sweetie" and now that people know I have one they buy me charms as presents which is lovely and really personal.


----------



## Bolanette87

wicket2005 said:


> Thanks for posting the photos up Bob, your bracelet looks lovely and is filling up nicely.  I am glad you had a nice day at the Metro Centre with your bargains and getting your wedding ring.
> 
> I am enjoying just thinking about starting mine.



It was a lovely day....  The charms were from David Summerfields near Collectables if thats any good the next time you're at the Metro!



PoppyAnna said:


> I love your bracelet Bob, I may have to get myself one of those
> I have a Links of London Sweetie bracelet and although not the same design, many charms are available for them.  I have my initial "J" and two different hearts from my DD's for christmas.  I don't wear all the charms that I have at once but those three are on it all the time.
> I love my "sweetie" and now that people know I have one they buy me charms as presents which is lovely and really personal.



I was looking at the Sweetie bracelet just before! Coincidence! They look lovely!

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## ScotsMinnie

PoppyAnna said:


> I love your bracelet Bob, I may have to get myself one of those
> I have a Links of London Sweetie bracelet and although not the same design, many charms are available for them.  I have my initial "J" and two different hearts from my DD's for christmas.  I don't wear all the charms that I have at once but those three are on it all the time.
> I love my "sweetie" and now that people know I have one they buy me charms as presents which is lovely and really personal.



I also have the Sweetie bracelet from Links of London and I love it.  I have the "home is where the heart is" charm on mine.  Only one so far!


----------



## jjk

lovely bracelet Bob


----------



## higgy66

Be warned these bracelets are addictive!  

My sister got one in july and by October it was full and she started on a 2nd one!

My friend is a jeweller and she started stocking the beads etc in Dec and she told me she was only going to get a few as she didn't like the look of them full. I saw her last week and she only has space for 3 more!!!!

I love them but I couldn't afford to buy lots of charms and I don't have the patience to wait for the odd charm at birthday and Christmas so I just try my sisters on every time I see her and keep hinting it looks better on me!!!


----------



## Bolanette87

higgy66 said:


> Be warned these bracelets are addictive!
> 
> My sister got one in july and by October it was full and she started on a 2nd one!
> 
> My friend is a jeweller and she started stocking the beads etc in Dec and she told me she was only going to get a few as she didn't like the look of them full. I saw her last week and she only has space for 3 more!!!!
> 
> I love them but I couldn't afford to buy lots of charms and I don't have the patience to wait for the odd charm at birthday and Christmas so I just try my sisters on every time I see her and keep hinting it looks better on me!!!



They are truly addictive.... I think I got totally hooked when I was given a huge box of the charms to play with.... I held a load of the £100 at once, just so I could feel rich! Lol!!!! 

You can buy them complete with charms, but I hate to think how much that would cost! I saw one pure gold one covered in Gold Charms and it was 10k!!!! 

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Bolanette87

My Mum is talking about maybe getting me this for Christmas: http://www.johngreeddesign.co.uk/in...&s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=&

Isn't it gorgeous?

Bob xoxoxo


----------



## wicket2005

Have to agreed with you, it is lovely.


----------



## Bolanette87

I love it so so so much! I've got my eye on a couple of the jewelled ones with gold, but they're going to have to wait for very special occasions!! 

Bob xoxoxo


----------



## stubb

hi have just worked out how to put a photo on! I got my pandora for xmas and thought i would show it hope to get some more glass one when i go to florida so any ideas where to get charms would be appreciated.
michelle


----------



## PoppyAnna

Lovely bracelet, Michelle.  I like your safety chain 

Despite my love of my L.O.L Sweetie,  I found myself buying a Pandora bracelet yesterday  so far, I've only bought one charm.  I have seen some charms on the web that I like, I also like the Chamilia and Biagi charms too, which also fit the Pandora, I believe.  When I've built it up more, I'll post a photo.  Below is a photo of the charm I got yesterday 
I've got my eye on some girly pink glass beads and handbag charms for a pink themed wedding (?) I have in the summer.


----------



## Bolanette87

Love bracelet Michelle!  I'm thinking about buying the bunch of flowers charm you have as a thank you present for my Auntie (Who is doing my wedding flowers for me free of charge!)..... 

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Bolanette87

PoppyAnna said:


> Lovely bracelet, Michelle.  I like your safety chain
> 
> Despite my love of my L.O.L Sweetie,  I found myself buying a Pandora bracelet yesterday  so far, I've only bought one charm.  I have seen some charms on the web that I like, I also like the Chamilia and Biagi charms too, which also fit the Pandora, I believe.  When I've built it up more, I'll post a photo.  Below is a photo of the charm I got yesterday
> I've got my eye on some girly pink glass beads and handbag charms for a pink themed wedding (?) I have in the summer.



Looking forward to seeing your bracelet once its more full....  

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## The Fetherstons

Bolanette87 said:


> My Mum is talking about maybe getting me this for Christmas: http://www.johngreeddesign.co.uk/in...&s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=&
> 
> Isn't it gorgeous?
> 
> Bob xoxoxo




Its lovely Bob 

I will post a picture of mine at some point, I have Cinderellas Carriage, Dopey and a mother charm from my DS Adam, I love them Valentines is approaching so hopefully another one for my collection


----------



## Bolanette87

Ooops.... I felt a bit down in the dumps so I bought myself another charm.... http://www.johngreeddesign.co.uk/in...s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=2&

....And a Security Chain.... But I can't find a piccy of it.... 

....And my Mum bought me a 'Robin' silver bead.... What with it being my name and all (Albeit spelt differently!)..... 

Will try and take a photo later....  

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## wicket2005

Lovely bracelet and charms.

Hope you are out of the dumps now Bob.


----------



## Bolanette87

wicket2005 said:


> Lovely bracelet and charms.
> 
> Hope you are out of the dumps now Bob.



Theres now a little gap on my bracelet that needs filled, so I'm having fun choosing what I can get to fill it....!

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## The Fetherstons

Bolanette87 said:


> Theres now a little gap on my bracelet that needs filled, so I'm having fun choosing what I can get to fill it....!
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



Oh Bob your getting a nice little collection, your definitlely getting hooked


----------



## Bolanette87

The Fetherstons said:


> Oh Bob your getting a nice little collection, your definitlely getting hooked



_Getting _hooked? I think that ship has sailed!!  

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Bolanette87

My updated bracelet!

Bob xoxoxo


----------



## The Fetherstons

Lovely Bob , You have nearly filled it, soon you will need another bracelet


----------



## stubb

so nice bob where can i go when in florida to buy charms
michelle


----------



## Bolanette87

The Fetherstons said:


> Lovely Bob , You have nearly filled it, soon you will need another bracelet



Oh, don't go there! I think Robert might just kill me if I need another bracelet before Easter!!  



stubb said:


> so nice bob where can i go when in florida to buy charms
> michelle



Thanks!

I hope someone can help you with your question..... I've never been across the pond, so I'm afraid I can't help...

Bob xoxoxoxox


----------



## PoppyAnna

Here's mine!
Not bad work since Tuesday, I hope you'll agree   The charms aren't all Pandora, some are Biagi.  I have bought some other colour glass beads to change according to outfit!  The black spotty handbag charm is from my sweetie but it doesn't match anything on that so I've hung it off the Biagi handbag one.  A friends father is a jeweller, I may get him to try and modify it.
I'll probably buy a safety chain next.


----------



## ScotsMinnie

stubb said:


> so nice bob where can i go when in florida to buy charms
> michelle



I went to a shop in the Florida Mall.  It was a little gift type shop and they had a huge range of charms.  Think it was called Polka Dotz.




PoppyAnna said:


> Here's mine!
> Not bad work since Tuesday, I hope you'll agree   The charms aren't all Pandora, some are Biagi.  I have bought some other colour glass beads to change according to outfit!  The black spotty handbag charm is from my sweetie but it doesn't match anything on that so I've hung it off the Biagi handbag one.  A friends father is a jeweller, I may get him to try and modify it.
> I'll probably buy a safety chain next.



That is really gorgeous.  I bought my friend the handbag charm for her birthday - its gorgeous!


----------



## Bolanette87

I bought another charm! Ooops!

I bought the Queen Bee- Thats what my Mum calls me when shes being sarcastic...!






Bob xoxoxox


----------



## wicket2005

That looks nice Bob, I think you are well and truly addicted now.  I hope to get the bracelet in February.


----------



## Bolanette87

wicket2005 said:


> That looks nice Bob, I think you are well and truly addicted now.  I hope to get the bracelet in February.



I love her... She's got a gold crown, so she looks ace on my bracelet! 

Ooooo!! Not long then! 

Bob xoxoxo


----------



## ScotsMinnie

Thats a lovely charm.  Think we need an updated picture!!


----------



## wicket2005

I just typed in google pandora bracelets in orlando and it came up with a list of stockists.  I will be putting them into my Tom Tom later this year.


----------



## The Fetherstons

Bob I love your queen bee, I definitley think you have a serious addiction and can see you may need another bracelet real soon. 

Have you been going in the new Pandora shop at the monument for all of your charms??


----------



## Bolanette87

The Fetherstons said:


> Bob I love your queen bee, I definitley think you have a serious addiction and can see you may need another bracelet real soon.
> 
> Have you been going in the new Pandora shop at the monument for all of your charms??



NEW Pandora shop at the monument?? No!! I knew about the Eldon Gardens one, but is there another???

Oh God, I'm going to be bankrupt!!!  I can well imagine this on my gravestone: "Devoted Partner, but more devoted to Pandora Charms".....  

I shall upload an updated piccy later!

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## wicket2005

It certainly is a craze, wish I had opened a Pandora Concept Shop.  Before Christmas I had noticed this jewellery shop in town but didn't think any more about it, till you mentioned your bracelet, then discovered it was a Pandora Concept Shop.

Today I went to have a look in it, fully expecting the empty store I saw before Christmas.  However, there were quite a lot of people in there which I was surprised at.  They didn't have any prices on display as I wanted to see if they were any cheaper than the net (well you have to hope) but it was far too busy to ask anyone.

A little while later the store was jam packed with people so this was one store definitely making a profit today.


----------



## wicket2005

I got one!  

After my hubbie saw them on Saturday he said he wanted to buy me one and some charms to represent my family.  I resisted as it wasn't my birthday but today relented and said he could.  Am I not lucky?

Anyway he bought me the silver bracelet likes Bob's plus the same safety chain.  Then for charms a heart with a zirconia in it (diamond like) for him, a band with a green periodite hanging from it, representing my eldest son born in August  so was the youngest (August birthstone) and a rabbit representing my youngest son, who gave me the nickname of rabbit.  Not for any cute cuddly reasons though, he gave me because I used to have a long red fleece, wear slippers that were flat soled that sort of made you shuffle on carpets and he said I reminded him of Hutch, the crazy rabbit off Wallace and Gromit and the WereRabbit.  Now if you know what this rabbit looks like it isn't very complementary, however, the name stuck and has been used with affection by the rest of the family.  Though it was funny when they forgot where they were, out in public, and called me it. 

I have took a photo and will upload it when I get a chance.  Just so chuffed and so pleased you introduced me to them Bob.  So as I have a green stone I am going to theme this bracelet round this colour, what colours do you think would go with it?

I had a bit of fun mixing charms on the official website tonight.  Tea was that late by eldest made us a lovely chicken curry which made another lucky day for me.


----------



## Bolanette87

wicket2005 said:


> I got one!
> 
> After my hubbie saw them on Saturday he said he wanted to buy me one and some charms to represent my family.  I resisted as it wasn't my birthday but today relented and said he could.  Am I not lucky?
> 
> Anyway he bought me the silver bracelet likes Bob's plus the same safety chain.  Then for charms a heart with a zirconia in it (diamond like) for him, a band with a green periodite hanging from it, representing my eldest son born in August  so was the youngest (August birthstone) and a rabbit representing my youngest son, who gave me the nickname of rabbit.  Not for any cute cuddly reasons though, he gave me because I used to have a long red fleece, wear slippers that were flat soled that sort of made you shuffle on carpets and he said I reminded him of Hutch, the crazy rabbit off Wallace and Gromit and the WereRabbit.  Now if you know what this rabbit looks like it isn't very complementary, however, the name stuck and has been used with affection by the rest of the family.  Though it was funny when they forgot where they were, out in public, and called me it.
> 
> I have took a photo and will upload it when I get a chance.  Just so chuffed and so pleased you introduced me to them Bob.  So as I have a green stone I am going to theme this bracelet round this colour, what colours do you think would go with it?
> 
> I had a bit of fun mixing charms on the official website tonight.  Tea was that late by eldest made us a lovely chicken curry which made another lucky day for me.



How fantastic and lovely!!! That is awesome!!!  Can't wait to see a piccie!!

Right, so you're going with green (A damn fine choice might I say? I love Green!).... Perodite is quite a yellowy green yes? I would maybe consider mixing it with Browns and Smokey Quartz for an earthy kinda look.... Or possibly mixed with various shades of Pink (avoiding hot pink)...... Those are the colours I'd mix!  Obviously then mixed with silvers and golds... 

I just realised I never did post an updated bracelet piccie! I shall do that now!

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Bolanette87

Heres some updated pics of my bracelet now.... I've sworn I'm getting no more charms for a while now!!











Bob xoxoxox


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Wow, Bob, i love your bracelet.

My mum was suggesting buying me a Pandora bracelet for my upcoming 16th birthday.  I'll have to reconsider my choice, because i really like the look of these.


----------



## Bolanette87

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Wow, Bob, i love your bracelet.
> 
> My mum was suggesting buying me a Pandora bracelet for my upcoming 16th birthday.  I'll have to reconsider my choice, because i really like the look of these.



They are fantastic- Such a personal thing! No-ones bracelet is ever the same as your own.... Also, a lovely landmark birthday present! Mine was a pressie for my 21st.... 

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## wicket2005

Lovely bracelet Bob and thanks for those suggestions.  To be honest I love all the colours. I will post a photo of mind once I upload it.

It would make a lovely 16th birthday present and one that you would enjoy adding to.


----------



## robb01

those are so nice looking

<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" width="0" height="0"><param name="movie" value="http://1person1million.com/pages/824/"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://1person1million.com/pages/824/"  type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="0" height="0"></embed></object>


----------



## wicket2005

This is mine so far, looks pretty empty but I will enjoy filling it.  I have not got the rabbit one yet, it is due tomorrow.


----------



## The Fetherstons

wicket2005 said:


> This is mine so far, looks pretty empty but I will enjoy filling it.  I have not got the rabbit one yet, it is due tomorrow.



Lovely, enjoy collecting, you will become like BOB addicted 

Oh and Bob have you found the Pandora shop yet, its just at the entrance to the monument in Eldon Square (near New Look)


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks Kerry, I definitely have the bug but going to add to it slowly.

I read up on the person who brought Pandora, apparently it was a local guy (Newton Aycliffe is where the HQ was based) who went over to America and saw them selling there.  On his return he immediately contacted Pandora in Denmark and got the exclusive distribution rights.  I think they grew something like 400% very quickly (only been over here 2 years) and had profits of 2 million in 2007 and projected 2008/2009 20 million. How good is that?  My eldest son is gutted as he wishes he had saw them and set up the business.  Just nice knowing the UK branch is a North East one.


----------



## The Fetherstons

wicket2005 said:


> Thanks Kerry, I definitely have the bug but going to add to it slowly.
> 
> I read up on the person who brought Pandora, apparently it was a local guy (Newton Aycliffe is where the HQ was based) who went over to America and saw them selling there.  On his return he immediately contacted Pandora in Denmark and got the exclusive distribution rights.  I think they grew something like 400% very quickly (only been over here 2 years) and had profits of 2 million in 2007 and projected 2008/2009 20 million. How good is that?  My eldest son is gutted as he wishes he had saw them and set up the business.  Just nice knowing the UK branch is a North East one.



 Wow, Bobs keeping his business going now 

I have the chamilia one, cause it has the disney charms, hopefully I will get one for valentines day, mothers day and my anniversary


----------



## Pinky166

I really like these too....Hubby has just said I can order one. 

I can't find a local Pandora stockist, is the JohnGreedDesign website that Bob posted in the first link price competitive? 

I was looking at the silver bracelet which is £55 - is that what you guys paid? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BRobson

Pinky166 said:


> I really like these too....Hubby has just said I can order one.
> 
> I can't find a local Pandora stockist, is the JohnGreedDesign website that Bob posted in the first link price competitive?
> 
> I was looking at the silver bracelet which is £55 - is that what you guys paid?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



There is a company on quidco that sell them Claire

www.mememeaccessories.com/pandora-home.html


----------



## BRobson

The Fetherstons said:


> Wow, Bobs keeping his business going now
> 
> I have the chamilia one, cause it has the disney charms, hopefully I will get one for valentines day, mothers day and my anniversary



Do you know if the Chamilia charms fit on the Pandora bracelets?


----------



## Bolanette87

Pinky166 said:


> I really like these too....Hubby has just said I can order one.
> 
> I can't find a local Pandora stockist, is the JohnGreedDesign website that Bob posted in the first link price competitive?
> 
> I was looking at the silver bracelet which is £55 - is that what you guys paid?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



£55 is about the right price Claire, but John Greed does charge quite a bit more for the charms.... 

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## The Fetherstons

BRobson said:


> Do you know if the Chamilia charms fit on the Pandora bracelets?




Sorry Jackie I dont thats why I got the Chamillia one the charms are lovely so far I have Dopey, Cinderellas carriage and a mother charm from Adam


----------



## Pinky166

BRobson said:


> There is a company on quidco that sell them Claire
> 
> www.mememeaccessories.com/pandora-home.html



Thanks jackie - didn't even think about Quidco! I was looking at that mememe site just now.  



BRobson said:


> Do you know if the Chamilia charms fit on the Pandora bracelets?



I want to know that too...



Bolanette87 said:


> £55 is about the right price Claire, but John Greed does charge quite a bit more for the charms....
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



Thanks for that Bob.


----------



## The Fetherstons

Both bracelets look the same, I will try and fiind out


----------



## Pinky166

The Fetherstons said:


> Sorry Jackie I dont thats why I got the Chamillia one the charms are lovely so far I have Dopey, Cinderellas carriage and a mother charm from Adam



Do you get your Chamillia charms from the UK Kerry? I was looking at acotis.co.uk they have some really cute disney ones that I have had my eye on for a while.


----------



## ScotsMinnie

I had heard that only pandora charms fit on pandora bracelets but other bracelets take all beads including pandora ones.  Not sure if that is the case though.


----------



## BRobson

ScotsMinnie said:


> I had heard that only pandora charms fit on pandora bracelets but other bracelets take all beads including pandora ones.  Not sure if that is the case though.




Tricky - I love the Pandora bracelet but if I am to get charms that mean something to me Disney has to be in there somewhere


----------



## Pinky166

BRobson said:


> Tricky - I love the Pandora bracelet but if I am to get charms that mean something to me Disney has to be in there somewhere



Same here Jackie. I am torn as I too prefer the Pandora bracelet but want to be able to have both Pandora & Chamillia charms! Arggh...


----------



## Bolanette87

I think other charms do fit on Pandora bracelets but I'm not sure which ones...

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Pinky166

Just to let you guys know, Ernest Jones have loads of Pandora charms on their website & they are the cheapest I have seen whilst looking tonight. 

Also 14% thru Quidco.


----------



## The Fetherstons

Pinky166 said:


> Do you get your Chamillia charms from the UK Kerry? I was looking at acotis.co.uk they have some really cute disney ones that I have had my eye on for a while.



Yes Claire I do, I only got it for my Birthday in November I was going to get the Pandora one but like we know they dont do Disney charms , if I can get some disney charms whilst I am in WDW I certainly will as apparently they sell them but the question is DO THEY FIT????


----------



## PoppyAnna

*All Chamilia charms and Biagi charms fit Pandora Bracelets *

If you look at my bracelet (page 5) I have a mixture of charms.

I also buy from this http://be-charmed-jewellery.co.uk/epages/eshop124721.sf site that does non branded charms, I only buy the glass beads from here to interchange with my outfits though.  They are very reasonably priced and nice quality, I've certainly had nice comments on my glass beads!  I think I bought my Biagi handbag charm from them too.


----------



## Pinky166

The Fetherstons said:


> Yes Claire I do, I only got it for my Birthday in November I was going to get the Pandora one but like we know they dont do Disney charms , if I can get some disney charms whilst I am in WDW I certainly will as apparently they sell them but the question is DO THEY FIT????



Well I'll let you all know soon enough as I bit the bullet last night & ordered a Pandora bracelet & two charms & also a couple of Disney Chamilia charms. So when they arrive I will let you know if they fit & of course post pics!


----------



## Pinky166

PoppyAnna said:


> *All Chamilia charms and Biagi charms fit Pandora Bracelets *
> 
> If you look at my bracelet (page 5) I have a mixture of charms.
> 
> I also buy from this http://be-charmed-jewellery.co.uk/epages/eshop124721.sf site that does non branded charms, I only buy the glass beads from here to interchange with my outfits though.  They are very reasonably priced and nice quality, I've certainly had nice comments on my glass beads!  I think I bought my Biagi handbag charm from them too.



  I took a gamble last night.  

I will have a look at that site as I didn't order any glass beads yet but want some.  My bracelet will be full by the time it arrives if I carry on like this.  I love the picture of your bracelet Joanne, did you get all the glass ones from that be charmed site?

Its all your fault Bob!!


----------



## PoppyAnna

Pinky166 said:


> I took a gamble last night.
> 
> I will have a look at that site as I didn't order any glass beads yet but want some.  My bracelet will be full by the time it arrives if I carry on like this.  I love the picture of your bracelet Joanne, did you get all the glass ones from that be charmed site?
> 
> Its all your fault Bob!!



I did get the glass beads from be charmed, and I'm very happy with them.  I think you'll be surprised how reasonable they were, and as I like to interchange the colours quite a bit I didn't want to spend too much on the glass beads (rather spend a bit more on the silver/gold charms)  The insides are Silver so all good there.  They also do colour based bundles which are really nice, I bought the pink/silver mix and I also bought a blue mix.

Can't wait to see you bracelet when you've got your charms 

Thanks for the Ernest Jones/Quidco tip off - I'll keep my eyes peeled for the ones I want on there as one I want is currently out of stock - I like the strawberry one and I've not seen it anywhere else.......oh dear this is getting outa hand


----------



## Pinky166

PoppyAnna said:


> I did get the glass beads from be charmed, and I'm very happy with them.  I think you'll be surprised how reasonable they were, and as I like to interchange the colours quite a bit I didn't want to spend too much on the glass beads (rather spend a bit more on the silver/gold charms)  The insides are Silver so all good there.  They also do colour based bundles which are really nice, I bought the pink/silver mix and I also bought a blue mix.
> 
> Can't wait to see you bracelet when you've got your charms
> 
> Thanks for the Ernest Jones/Quidco tip off - I'll keep my eyes peeled for the ones I want on there as one I want is currently out of stock - I like the strawberry one and I've not seen it anywhere else.......oh dear this is getting outa hand




That s exactly what I was going to say. I want to be have different colours on mine so that website is perfect as they are so cheap!!!   I mean that in a nice way though because when I looked at the photo of your bracelet I thought they were the glass Pandora one's.  

I like the strawberry one too.  They sell it here for the same price + free del but no Quidco. http://www.mememeaccessories.com/shop/Product.aspx?cId=168&pgId=723

I can't wait for mine to arrive now!


----------



## Bolanette87

Pinky166 said:


> I took a gamble last night.
> 
> I will have a look at that site as I didn't order any glass beads yet but want some.  My bracelet will be full by the time it arrives if I carry on like this.  I love the picture of your bracelet Joanne, did you get all the glass ones from that be charmed site?
> 
> *Its all your fault Bob!!*



Lol- I think thats fast becoming a popular saying!! Gemmybear83 has the tag 'I'd blame it all on Bob'!!!  

I love the glass charms.... Soooo pretty and a nice way of injecting some colour into the bracelet.....!  

My Mum is on about maybe taking me to get something else for my bracelet tomorrow..... 

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Pinky166

I just ordered some glass ones now too..... 

Hubby is going to kill me!!


----------



## PoppyAnna

Pinky166 said:


> I just ordered some glass ones now too.....
> 
> *Hubby is going to kill me!!*




At least your wrist will look pretty and elegantly bejewelled in the morgue


----------



## Bolanette87

Pinky166 said:


> I just ordered some glass ones now too.....
> 
> Hubby is going to kill me!!



Don't worry, Robert keeps threatening to choke me if I get any more charms.... I've told him when he stops buying playstation games I'll stop buying charms!

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Pinky166

PoppyAnna said:


> At least your wrist will look pretty and elegantly bejewelled in the morgue



   ....he would probably take it off me & sell it on ebay!  



Bolanette87 said:


> Don't worry, Robert keeps threatening to choke me if I get any more charms.... I've told him when he stops buying playstation games I'll stop buying charms!
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



Thats a good point - hubby is addicted to his xbox360 so if he played it less then I wouldn't spend so much time on the internet...shopping!


----------



## PoppyAnna

Pinky166 said:


> ....he would probably take it off me & sell it on ebay!



LOL - I'll have first dibbs......


----------



## wicket2005

Here is my updated bracelet with my rabbit charm on it.






I bought the charm from John Greed Design as my local Concept shop had ran out of them.  I was impressed with their service and communication, the charm arrived the day after posting (ordered Monday night, here Wednesday morning).  I will use them again if my local shop hasn't got what I am after.

Just saw on the website they also do plain chains to match the bracelets.  I think that is my birthday sorted out.


----------



## Pinky166

PoppyAnna said:


> LOL - I'll have first dibbs......



 ....I'll let him know! 

Your bracelet looks lovely Bev. I love the security chain, I can't decide which one to get.


----------



## Bolanette87

wicket2005 said:


> Here is my updated bracelet with my rabbit charm on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the charm from John Greed Design as my local Concept shop had ran out of them.  I was impressed with their service and communication, the charm arrived the day after posting (ordered Monday night, here Wednesday morning).  I will use them again if my local shop hasn't got what I am after.
> 
> Just saw on the website they also do plain chains to match the bracelets.  I think that is my birthday sorted out.



 Looks lovely!! 



Pinky166 said:


> ....I'll let him know!
> 
> Your bracelet looks lovely Bev. I love the security chain, I can't decide which one to get.



Surely you should let your bracelet arrive first!!  It's an understandable addiciton though!! 

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Pinky166

Bolanette87 said:


> Surely you should let your bracelet arrive first!!  It's an understandable addiciton though!!
> 
> Bob xoxoxox




       

I know I have spent most of the day looking at them on the internet....I haven't done any housework!


----------



## Bolanette87

Pinky166 said:


> I know I have spent most of the day looking at them on the internet....I haven't done any housework!



I'm so desperate to get another charm (There's a Pandora shop not far from me) and it's killing me.... I can't afford it and I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed one!!!!  

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Pinky166

Bolanette87 said:


> I'm so desperate to get another charm (There's a Pandora shop not far from me) and it's killing me.... I can't afford it and I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed one!!!!
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



Which one do you NEED????


----------



## The Fetherstons

Bolanette87 said:


> I'm so desperate to get another charm (There's a Pandora shop not far from me) and it's killing me.... I can't afford it and I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed one!!!!
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



Gosh Bob another one????    So which one is it now???  Im sure you will have an updated picture, by the weekend, Robert will be blindfolding you soon from looking at them , your getting everyone addicted now, they soon will be known now as the BLAME IT ON BOB BRACELET 

Hope you get the one you have got your eye on


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks Claire and Bob, I love it too.  The safety chain choice was not too much of a problem for me as they only had one in stock in the Concept shop.

When is your's coming Claire? Post a photo up when you can, please.


----------



## wicket2005

The Fetherstons said:


> BLAME IT ON BOB BRACELET



I quite like that , gives me no responsibility whatsoever.  Bob I think you should do a disclaimer for not being liable for any addictions caused by reading this thread.


----------



## The Fetherstons

wicket2005 said:


> Here is my updated bracelet with my rabbit charm on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the charm from John Greed Design as my local Concept shop had ran out of them.  I was impressed with their service and communication, the charm arrived the day after posting (ordered Monday night, here Wednesday morning).  I will use them again if my local shop hasn't got what I am after.
> 
> Just saw on the website they also do plain chains to match the bracelets.  I think that is my birthday sorted out.



Looks lovely , I love the rabbitt charm, what great service, now you have the addiction, I need some new batteries in my camera and I will post a piccie of mine


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks Kerry, I don't mind having this addiction.  Looking forward to seeing your bracelet when you get the batteries.


----------



## Bolanette87

Pinky166 said:


> Which one do you NEED????



I really want this one: http://www.johngreeddesign.co.uk/in...&s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=& It's my Dad's birthstone and I thought it would be a nice way to have him on my bracelet.... I really can't afford anymore at the moment....  



The Fetherstons said:


> Gosh Bob another one????    So which one is it now???  Im sure you will have an updated picture, by the weekend, Robert will be blindfolding you soon from looking at them , your getting everyone addicted now, they soon will be known now as the BLAME IT ON BOB BRACELET
> 
> Hope you get the one you have got your eye on





wicket2005 said:


> Thanks Claire and Bob, I love it too.  The safety chain choice was not too much of a problem for me as they only had one in stock in the Concept shop.
> 
> When is your's coming Claire? Post a photo up when you can, please.





wicket2005 said:


> I quite like that , gives me no responsibility whatsoever.  Bob I think you should do a disclaimer for not being liable for any addictions caused by reading this thread.



The Blame it on Bob Bracelet?! I feel bullied!!! Lol! No, I like it... It's catchy...!!  

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> When is your's coming Claire? Post a photo up when you can, please.



I hope maybe if i'm lucky tomorrow? I ordered it about 11pm last night so if they dispatch today I may get lucky? Fingers crossed.

I will definately post a photo.  



The Fetherstons said:


> Looks lovely , I love the rabbitt charm, what great service, now you have the addiction, I need some new batteries in my camera and I will post a piccie of mine



Can't wait to see yours Kerry.  



Bolanette87 said:


> I really want this one: http://www.johngreeddesign.co.uk/in...&s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=& It's my Dad's birthstone and I thought it would be a nice way to have him on my bracelet.... I really can't afford anymore at the moment....



That's lovely Bob. It would be a nice way to represent your dad. I am sure you will be able to get it soon, maybe drop hints to Robert for valentines day?


----------



## The Fetherstons

I like it Bob and what a nice way to represent your dad on your bracelet 

Glad you like the new name for it , suits you and it is rather catchy


----------



## Bolanette87

Pinky166 said:


> That's lovely Bob. It would be a nice way to represent your dad. I am sure you will be able to get it soon, maybe drop hints to Robert for valentines day?



I have hinted that a Pandora Charm would be a lovely present for Valentines day, but I get the distinct impression thats not what he's planning......  



The Fetherstons said:


> I like it Bob and what a nice way to represent your dad on your bracelet
> 
> Glad you like the new name for it , suits you and it is rather catchy



It is a rather catchy title..... He he!!

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## wicket2005

That would go lovely on your bracelet Bob.  I am so chuffed you introduced me to these bracelets, feels like I have a new hobby. Thank you.


----------



## Pinky166

Bolanette87 said:


> I have hinted that a Pandora Charm would be a lovely present for Valentines day, but I get the distinct impression thats not what he's planning......



Maybe he is trying to throw you off the scent......but don't get your hopes up incase he doesn't get you one!


----------



## Bolanette87

wicket2005 said:


> That would go lovely on your bracelet Bob.  I am so chuffed you introduced me to these bracelets, feels like I have a new hobby. Thank you.



 It's a lovely hobby....



Pinky166 said:


> Maybe he is trying to throw you off the scent......but don't get your hopes up incase he doesn't get you one!



I really don't think he is... I think I'd have guessed (He's not all that good at keeping secrets!)....

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## jjpenguin

Hmmm, methinks I should start making glass pandora beads with Mickey heads on them....

anyone interested??


----------



## Bolanette87

jjpenguin said:


> Hmmm, methinks I should start making glass pandora beads with Mickey heads on them....
> 
> anyone interested??



I'd be tempted!! 

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## wicket2005

May be interested too, depending on price and colour.


----------



## Bolanette87

wicket2005 said:


> May be interested too, depending on price and colour.



Mine would have to be green or purple! 

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> May be interested too, depending on price and colour.



Same here....mine would have to be Pink!!!


----------



## Pinky166

Well my Bracelet arrived this morning.....along with charms from the other two places that I ordered from. It felt like Christmas!!  Great service, they were all delivered next day.  

I went straight out this morning as I was meeting my sister for a spot of shopping & lunch. I wore it and really love it!! I've just got in so I will take some pics in a little while to show you all.


----------



## wicket2005

Hey, you have been in half an hour at least, where is the photo , stop browsing and upload it.


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> Hey, you have been in half an hour at least, where is the photo , stop browsing and upload it.



 

Oh you caught me! I was desperate for a cuppa tea.....it's coming! I have taken pics & am just uploading to Photobucket, which s going slow! Not my fault!


----------



## Pinky166

Here it is...

The heart dangle (represents my hubby) & handbag (my collection of handbags) are Pandora charms.

The three green with two seperators in the middle were bought as a set for £9.99!! Which I will only wear occasionally to colour co-ordinate with outfits.  






This is not a great shot but shows the green colour better....






I am now changing over to the other charms & will take pics in a minute for you.


----------



## Pinky166

Ok here are the other charms....

The two black with pink flowers were £2.50 each, I want to get some Pink glass beads to go with them. 

The Disney ones are Chamilia charms & as you can tell DO fit the Pandora bracelet.   






There are sooooo many more I want to get!


----------



## natalielongstaff

Very nice claire


----------



## Bolanette87

Looks lovely Claire!

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## jjk

lovely Claire


----------



## The Fetherstons

Ahh Claire it looks lovely, I have the carriage


----------



## PoppyAnna

It's lovely Claire, I love the carriage, I must say, it's much nicer than I thought it would be.


----------



## wicket2005

Wow!  Wow!  It looks fantastic.  Where did you buy all those charms from? Thanks for posting the photos up.


----------



## The Fetherstons

The glass beads are so nice, thats what I need for mine Im going shopping tommorrow so Im going to have a look, mine only has 3 charms so I would love some beads to give it a bit of colour and fill it up


----------



## wicket2005

Can you buy the Chamilia ones in the Disney parks?  I bought that many clothes back in December I have no room for any more, so thought in July I would look for Pandora charms (they will not take up that much room either ) but after seeing non Pandora ones especially the Chamilia ones I am thinking 'help me!'  The addiction is strong in this one.   A whole new world has just opened up and I thought I could limit it to Pandora ones but now I am totally lost in it.


----------



## wicket2005

The Fetherstons said:


> Im going shopping tommorrow so Im going to have a look,



Hey remember those batteries for your camera so you can take a photo of yours.


----------



## Pinky166

Thanks everyone. 



PoppyAnna said:


> It's lovely Claire, I love the carriage, I must say, it's much nicer than I thought it would be.



Thanks Joanne. I wasn't too sure what they would be like but I am really pleased with them. I was going to post them back if I didn't like them.  



wicket2005 said:


> Wow!  Wow!  It looks fantastic.  Where did you buy all those charms from? Thanks for posting the photos up.



Thanks Bev.

The set of 5 (2 green & 2 spacers) & the 2 black with pink flowers were from the site Joanne (poppyanna) recommended.....
http://be-charmed-jewellery.co.uk/epages/eshop124721.sf

The Disney one's were from....
http://www.acotis.co.uk/

The bracelet, handbag & heart dangle were from....
http://www.mememeaccessories.com/Shop/




The Fetherstons said:


> The glass beads are so nice, thats what I need for mine Im going shopping tommorrow so Im going to have a look, mine only has 3 charms so I would love some beads to give it a bit of colour and fill it up



I think the coloured ones are so reasonably priced that you can buy loads to co-ordinate with outfits. Thats my plan anyway...


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> Can you buy the Chamilia ones in the Disney parks?  I bought that many clothes back in December I have no room for any more, so thought in July I would look for Pandora charms (they will not take up that much room either ) but after seeing non Pandora ones especially the Chamilia ones I am thinking 'help me!'  The addiction is strong in this one.   A whole new world has just opened up and I thought I could limit it to Pandora ones but now I am totally lost in it.



Someone back near the begining of this thread (sorry can't remember who)  said they sell some of the Disney ones at World of Disney (dtd), Mousegear (epcot) & at the jewellery shop on Main St.


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

I love the Disney Charms claire!


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks Claire, appreciate that info.  Always nice to find sites that are okay.


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> Thanks Claire, appreciate that info.  Always nice to find sites that are okay.



They were very fast. Also got a 10% off loyalty card for Acotis.


----------



## tashasmum

Pinky166 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Joanne. I wasn't too sure what they would be like but I am really pleased with them. I was going to post them back if I didn't like them.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bev.
> 
> The set of 5 (2 green & 2 spacers) & the 2 black with pink flowers were from the site Joanne (poppyanna) recommended.....
> http://be-charmed-jewellery.co.uk/epages/eshop124721.sf
> 
> The Disney one's were from....
> http://www.acotis.co.uk/
> 
> The bracelet, handbag & heart dangle were from....
> http://www.mememeaccessories.com/Shop/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the coloured ones are so reasonably priced that you can buy loads to co-ordinate with outfits. Thats my plan anyway...



Thanks for those links, i have just spotted some Thomas Sabo Disney charms for a bracelet i have had a few years. DH may not be happy though.


----------



## aaronandterri

hi
I love these braclets , i want one!!, the disney charms are so lovely, im not normally a jewelery person but these are so nice.

ive left the screen shot of the braclets open on hubbys laptop all week maybe hell get the hint and buy me one........hmm and pigs might fly, bet he hasnt even noticed.
I like the silver one with gold locking clasp and the security chains are lovely too....lol maybe ill acdentilly leave this page open for him to see,.....hmm shall i add pictures.

Mum says theres a shop that sells them at bluewater, i wonder if there is or if shes being mixed up (she  often does mix it up), anyone know?


----------



## PoppyAnna

aaronandterri said:


> hi
> I love these braclets , i want one!!, the disney charms are so lovely, im not normally a jewelery person but these are so nice.
> 
> ive left the screen shot of the braclets open on hubbys laptop all week maybe hell get the hint and buy me one........hmm and pigs might fly, bet he hasnt even noticed.
> I like the silver one with gold locking clasp and the security chains are lovely too....lol maybe ill acdentilly leave this page open for him to see,.....hmm shall i add pictures.
> 
> Mum says theres a shop that sells them at bluewater, i wonder if there is or if shes being mixed up (she  often does mix it up), anyone know?



Although I haven't been in it, there is a Pandora shop in Bluewater.


----------



## aaronandterri

ahh   for once mum wasright.....


----------



## wicket2005

If it is anything like our Middlesbrough one, I wouldn't bother trying to go in on a Saturday.  Ours was jammed packed last week.  Both it and the Primark stores looked the busiest ones by far.


----------



## Pinky166

The Fetherstons said:


> The glass beads are so nice, thats what I need for mine Im going shopping tommorrow so Im going to have a look, mine only has 3 charms so I would love some beads to give it a bit of colour and fill it up



Did you buy any today Kerry?


----------



## Bolanette87

I went to see my Aunt tonight (It's her birthday today)... We got her a new charm for her Pandora bracelet and I realised when she put the new charm on she has the purple glass one I'm so desperately after! Great minds think alike! Lol!

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## wicket2005

I am going to sell my old Sony phone on one of the internet sites

Old phone = 25 pounds = new charm


----------



## Funniebunny

Here's a pic of mine so far.  Not a great shot as I used my mobile.






I'm thinking of getting the rabbit for my birthday as I was born in May, easter bunny type of thing.  I also love the Disney charms, definitely going to look into those


----------



## wicket2005

Looks really nice Emma, you have the same heart one as me.  The Pandora rabbit one I have is really cute, I would imagine you would like it.  So many charms and colours to choose from, as I don't have a fav colour it makes picking a colour harder.  Anyway I am going to do a bracelet with matching colours, then start another set of charms up.

I think a box to hold charms would be really handy in the future.  Anyone seen one of these yet.


----------



## Bolanette87

wicket2005 said:


> Looks really nice Emma, you have the same heart one as me.  The Pandora rabbit one I have is really cute, I would imagine you would like it.  So many charms and colours to choose from, as I don't have a fav colour it makes picking a colour harder.  Anyway I am going to do a bracelet with matching colours, then start another set of charms up.
> 
> I think a box to hold charms would be really handy in the future.  Anyone seen one of these yet.



I think you can buy a proper Pandora Charm box.... Not sure where from though....

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Funniebunny

I've just been having a search and you can now get the charms on the Ernest Jones website, they have some of the coloured glass beads that I've not seen in my local store.

I was going to go for a pink theme but then my hubby got me the yellow glass bead for Christmas.  It's really grown on me as it reminds me of the sun but now I'm not sure the pink beads will go.  I might not go for a theme now and just pick the colours I really like.

Did you guys get your charms in a box?  Mine were in a paper type box rather than the nice square boxes


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks Bob, I will keep an eye out for one.

The charms I bought from the shop were put straight on the bracelet.  The charm I bought from John Greed was sent in shop packet.  These was the cheapest option for posting, I could have paid extra and got it sent in the box (I think).  I wasn't too bothered about the box as I will end up with loads of them by the time I have finished but they would be handy to store them in.

What I am doing is buying a few coloured charms to match and silver ones then will start on another colour theme when the bracelet is complete.  I love all the colours but it says on the John Greed website that sticking to one colour theme is more effective.  I was originally thinking of a pink theme but then I wanted the charms to mean something to me so choose an August birthstone one (green) to represent my eldest son which set me on the green theme.  However, they are easy enought to swap about with the colours.  

I am going to buy an orange dangly heart one tomorrow if they have it in my local store, then buy some spacers from Ernest Jones as they are only 8 pounds on that site compared to 12 everywhere else.


----------



## Pinky166

Sounds great Bev. Can't wait to see a pic of your new charms.  

As I said a few pages back, if you order from Ernest Jones you can go through Quidco & get 14% cashback.


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks Claire.  What is Quidco?


----------



## wicket2005

It's okay, found out about Quidco.


----------



## Bolanette87

Robert let me choose a charm for Valentines day!!! 

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Pinky166

Bolanette87 said:


> Robert let me choose a charm for Valentines day!!!
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



Yay...what did you choose?


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> It's okay, found out about Quidco.



Sorry I missed your question. Glad you found out....definately worth using if you buy things online & for car insurance etc.


----------



## Bolanette87

Pinky166 said:


> Yay...what did you choose?



I got this: http://www.johngreeddesign.co.uk/in...s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=2&

The picture doesn't show the colour very well but it is a lovely pale green....  

I also saw a Coke Can Charm I wanted..... Very me!!! Lol!

Bob xoxoxo


----------



## Pinky166

Thats nice Bob are you allowed it now or have you got to wait until VD?

I haven't seen the Coke one! I will keep an eye out for that one!


----------



## mark&sue

I showed this thread to DH, Mark.  After a couple of minutes he said perhaps you could have one as a valentine's present.   I hope so but pretty sure if I get one mine will be one of those one's from China on ebay that you can 'buy it now' for £2.50!!!!

Only two weeks until I find out.


Susan


----------



## wicket2005

Hope you get the original Pandora Sue and enjoy your new addiction.

Lovely charm Bob, I liked that one when I saw it before.


----------



## Bolanette87

Pinky166 said:


> Thats nice Bob are you allowed it now or have you got to wait until VD?
> 
> I haven't seen the Coke one! I will keep an eye out for that one!



Got to wait til VD... He won't even let me show my Mum...!  

I'm desperate for the Coke Can- I drink loads of the stuff! Lol! It's a little silver charm, so it should be around £19.... If thats any help!

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Pinky166

mark&sue said:


> I showed this thread to DH, Mark.  After a couple of minutes he said perhaps you could have one as a valentine's present.   I hope so but pretty sure if I get one mine will be one of those one's from China on ebay that you can 'buy it now' for £2.50!!!!
> 
> Only two weeks until I find out.
> 
> 
> Susan



I hope you get one Sue - they are very addictive though as you can probably tell from this thread!


----------



## Pinky166

Bolanette87 said:


> Got to wait til VD... He won't even let me show my Mum...!
> 
> I'm desperate for the Coke Can- I drink loads of the stuff! Lol! It's a little silver charm, so it should be around £19.... If thats any help!
> 
> Bob xoxoxox




 Thats the kind of thing my hubby does! Oh well not to long to wait.


----------



## Bolanette87

Pinky166 said:


> Thats the kind of thing my hubby does! Oh well not to long to wait.



Our two sound a bit too similar at times! Lol!

Bob xoxoxoxox


----------



## Pinky166

Bolanette87 said:


> Our two sound a bit too similar at times! Lol!
> 
> Bob xoxoxoxox



 I agree!


----------



## wicket2005

Hi

Just bought another charm, this represents Valentine's Day, the orange heart one.


----------



## tashasmum

For anyone that is interested they have a shop in the Triangle shopping centre in Manchester called Green and Benz that sell the Pandora charms. Not sure if they have a website.


----------



## Pinky166

Thats lovely Bev.


----------



## Pinky166

tashasmum said:


> For anyone that is interested they have a shop in the Triangle shopping centre in Manchester called Green and Benz that sell the Pandora charms. Not sure if they have a website.



They do, I googled them. www.greenandbenz.com

It doesn't look like you can order online though but they have shops in Sheffield & chesterfield too if that helps anyone else.


----------



## Minniespal

Okay, so having successfully avoided buying a bracelet.  I've buckled under the strain of seeing all of the lovely photos.  I've just ordered one, looking forward to filling it with lots of lovely charms


----------



## Pinky166

Minniespal said:


> Okay, so having successfully avoided buying a bracelet.  I've buckled under the strain of seeing all of the lovely photos.  I've just ordered one, looking forward to filling it with lots of lovely charms



Congrats!  

LOL!!!! They are addictive Florence....I am just looking through all the lovely ones in the the Facebook groups. I want to buy soo many charms!


----------



## Minniespal

Pinky166 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> LOL!!!! They are addictive Florence....I am just looking through all the lovely ones in the the Facebook groups. I want to buy soo many charms!



Claire ~ I'm thinking they are going to be.  Think I'm going to take my time filling it up though, make sure I get some really nice ones.

Hadn't thought about any groups on Facebook, can you recommend any?


----------



## Pinky166

Minniespal said:


> Claire ~ I'm thinking they are going to be.  Think I'm going to take my time filling it up though, make sure I get some really nice ones.
> 
> Hadn't thought about any groups on Facebook, can you recommend any?



I just joined "i can't leave the house without my pandora bracelet" & they have 150 photos which is giving me some great ideas at how I could do mine.


----------



## Minniespal

Pinky166 said:


> I just joined "i can't leave the house without my pandora bracelet" & they have 150 photos which is giving me some great ideas at how I could do mine.




Thanks Claire............I'm off for a nosey


----------



## Pinky166

Minniespal said:


> Thanks Claire............I'm off for a nosey



No probs.  

Did you order any charms or just the bracelet for now?


----------



## Minniespal

Pinky166 said:


> No probs.
> 
> Did you order any charms or just the bracelet for now?



I've just ordered the bracelet.   It's my birthday on Wednesday.  DH is going to London on business tomorrow and Tuesday, so I dropped a few subtle hints to him


----------



## Pinky166

Minniespal said:


> I've just ordered the bracelet.   It's my birthday on Wednesday.  DH is going to London on business tomorrow and Tuesday, so I dropped a few subtle hints to him



 I like your style.....I would have to print out photos & put them in his wallet for mine to get the hint.


----------



## Minniespal

Pinky166 said:


> I like your style.....I would have to print out photos & put them in his wallet for mine to get the hint.



Tom's usually not bad.  I know he has already bought my birthday present, so anything else will be a nice surprise


----------



## wicket2005

Pinky166 said:


> Thats lovely Bev.



Thanks Claire. I enjoyed getting it today, just went in with a photo I had ran off on the net and said have you got this one so I couldn't get distracted by all the other charms available.  I think me and the hubbie will become known for the couple that bring in photos.

I have been running off photos for the next selection I am going to pick and sticking them on the wall so I can see if I am sure I want that one.  Currently have spacers up now so off to get one spacer tomorrow.  It makes it easy to see if it goes with the charms next to it.  I know you can build your bracelets up on the American site but find this helps as I can look at it whenever I am in the study.

Florence, welcome to the Pandora Addiction Club  I am looking forward to seeing your charm bracelet when you post a photo up.


----------



## Pinky166

Minniespal said:


> Tom's usually not bad.  I know he has already bought my birthday present, so anything else will be a nice surprise



I am sure he will get you one or two.  

I should say I am only teasing, my hubby spoils me rotten!


----------



## Minniespal

Pinky166 said:


> I am sure he will get you one or two.
> 
> I should say I am only teasing, my hubby spoils me rotten!



I'm sure he will.  I could tell you were only teasing Claire


----------



## Pinky166

Minniespal said:


> I'm sure he will.  I could tell you were only teasing Claire




I just wanted to make it clear as he has been known to pop on here once or twice!


----------



## BRobson

What size is everyone going for - the site tells me to measure wrist and add cms dependant on if I want it tight or loose ? Are we wearing them tight or loose ladies


----------



## Minniespal

Pinky166 said:


> I just wanted to make it clear as he has been known to pop on here once or twice!



So has mine 



BRobson said:


> What size is everyone going for - the site tells me to measure wrist and add cms dependant on if I want it tight or loose ? Are we wearing them tight or loose ladies



I went for the 21cm one.  I read on the net that it can lose a couple of cms when you start adding the charms.  I've got quite a small wrist but like my bracelets to be quite big on me.  Thought it better to be safe than sorry and order the bigger one.


----------



## PoppyAnna

BRobson said:


> What size is everyone going for - the site tells me to measure wrist and add cms dependant on if I want it tight or loose ? Are we wearing them tight or loose ladies



I don't know what size mine is, Jackie.

I went into the jewellers and the assistant looked at my wrist and got a bracelet for me, I wanted to start with an empty bracelet that is fairly loose as it will get tighter as you add charms.


----------



## Pinky166

Minniespal said:


> I went for the 21cm one.  I read on the net that it can lose a couple of cms when you start adding the charms.  I've got quite a small wrist but like my bracelets to be quite big on me.  Thought it better to be safe than sorry and order the bigger one.



Thats what I did, I got the 21cms too & it is fine on me.  

Have you measured your wrist Jackie?


----------



## wicket2005

When I went into the Pandora Concept shop the assistant tried the popular size of 19 cms on me but it wasn't right for hanging charms off as a bracelet it would be fine. So I ended up with the 20 cms one.  I think on the John Greed site it tells you how to measure up for the bracelet and if it is the wrong size you can exchange it with them.


----------



## The Fetherstons

Bev what a lovely charm 

I got a little handbag charm and a black and white glass bead for mine on friday, and some batteries for the camera and my camera is still not working not sure if its the camera or the batteries (photos will follow soon I promise)

The assistant measured my wrist when I got mine, not sure what size it is but it is quite loose.


----------



## Bolanette87

Minniespal said:


> Okay, so having successfully avoided buying a bracelet.  I've buckled under the strain of seeing all of the lovely photos.  I've just ordered one, looking forward to filling it with lots of lovely charms



YAY!! 

Claire- I'm in that group too! Have you uploaded your bracelet piccies yet??

I wish I wasn't feeling so skint at the moment- I'm back at uni tomorrow and I've been crying with misery about it and could have done with a new charm to cheer me up....  Oh well.... Hopefully soon I can get a new one!

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Bolanette87

BRobson said:


> What size is everyone going for - the site tells me to measure wrist and add cms dependant on if I want it tight or loose ? Are we wearing them tight or loose ladies



I wear mine very loose.... I have huge man-like hands and wrists (Sadly!) so its nice to have something that makes you feel a bit girlie like a looose bracelet!!  God I'm sad!!  

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks Kerry, looking forward to seeing your photo and everyoneś elses as they get updated.  It your handbag is the Pandora one I like that one, I have not seen any black and white ones so intrigued with that one.

Bob, just enjoy planning what you want to get next.  I think I will just be getting another couple of spacers this month and then that will be me finished till March.  I am only getting charms for events in the month, if I don't do that I would be down at the shop all of the time.

Anyway hope you enjoy going back to Uni, which uni are you at?  I have one son at our local University of Teesside staying in the Halls and one that was down at York University but failed to progress to his third year so has taken at year out and is planning to go to the University of Newcastle in September.  I know it is off topic, hang on, to keep this section on topic you could start a Pandora Club at uni.  just interested.


----------



## Bolanette87

wicket2005 said:


> Thanks Kerry, looking forward to seeing your photo and everyoneś elses as they get updated.  It your handbag is the Pandora one I like that one, I have not seen any black and white ones so intrigued with that one.
> 
> Bob, just enjoy planning what you want to get next.  I think I will just be getting another couple of spacers this month and then that will be me finished till March.  I am only getting charms for events in the month, if I don't do that I would be down at the shop all of the time.
> 
> Anyway hope you enjoy going back to Uni, which uni are you at?  I have one son at our local University of Teesside staying in the Halls and one that was down at York University but failed to progress to his third year so has taken at year out and is planning to go to the University of Newcastle in September.  I know it is off topic, hang on, to keep this section on topic you could start a Pandora Club at uni.  just interested.



I just have this inabilaty to go into a Pandora Shop and come out with no charms....  Lol! 

I'm at Northumbria (I'm sorry to say its been the worst thing I ever did going to university- Sadly I was forced into going.... I can't wait to be done June!!! No more and never again!).... The thought of going back is just making me want to cry.....  

Robert has promised me faithfully he'll buy me a new Pandora Charm in the Easter holidays to symbolise that I'm nearly done uni!!!  Something extra to work towards (Along with a trip to DLRP in planning....  )!!

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Pinky166

Bolanette87 said:


> YAY!!
> 
> Claire- I'm in that group too! Have you uploaded your bracelet piccies yet??
> 
> I wish I wasn't feeling so skint at the moment- I'm back at uni tomorrow and I've been crying with misery about it and could have done with a new charm to cheer me up....  Oh well.... Hopefully soon I can get a new one!
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



No I haven't posted a pic yet. I will do but only have two Pandora charms - the others are different makes so I will wait until I have more Pandora ones.

I really want to buy some more too, we can cry together  ....I was going to go to my nearest Ernest Jones tomorrow to see if they stock them but because we have has lots of snow I won't be going as I hate driving in it.


----------



## Bolanette87

Pinky166 said:


> No I haven't posted a pic yet. I will do but only have two Pandora charms - the others are different makes so I will wait until I have more Pandora ones.
> 
> I really want to buy some more too, we can cry together  ....I was going to go to my nearest Ernest Jones tomorrow to see if they stock them but because we have has lots of snow I won't be going as I hate driving in it.



Be warned, most high street jewellers do stock them online but they don't have them in the shops....  I'll never understand why!

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Pinky166

Bolanette87 said:


> Be warned, most high street jewellers do stock them online but they don't have them in the shops....  I'll never understand why!
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



OH NO!!!! I don't think I will have anywhere local to buy them from then!


----------



## Bolanette87

Pinky166 said:


> OH NO!!!! I don't think I will have anywhere local to buy them from then!



Theres nowhere more local than your own computer and internet connection!

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Pinky166

Bolanette87 said:


> Theres nowhere more local than your own computer and internet connection!
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



Thats true but I would like to see some of them in person beforehand....oh well guess I'll have to take the risk.


----------



## Bolanette87

Pinky166 said:


> Thats true but I would like to see some of them in person beforehand....oh well guess I'll have to take the risk.



Are there any little jewellers near you? Like, one off companies? They often stock Pandora/Trollbeads or similar...

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## mark&sue

We went into Ernest Jones in Enfield today and there was none in there.  so now I know why.


susan


----------



## Pinky166

Bolanette87 said:


> Are there any little jewellers near you? Like, one off companies? They often stock Pandora/Trollbeads or similar...
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



Not really all the little shops like that never last very long in our area.  



mark&sue said:


> We went into Ernest Jones in Enfield today and there was none in there.  so now I know why.
> 
> 
> susan



I guess Stevenage will be the same.


----------



## BRobson

Pinky166 said:


> Thats what I did, I got the 21cms too & it is fine on me.
> 
> Have you measured your wrist Jackie?



My wrist is 15cms


----------



## Pinky166

BRobson said:


> My wrist is 15cms



If I was you I would go for a 19cms one, my wrist is 17 & I got a 21cms which is fine & has some give for when I add lots more charms.


----------



## BRobson

Pinky166 said:


> If I was you I would go for a 19cms one, my wrist is 17 & I got a 21cms which is fine & has a some give for when I add lots more charms.



Going to wait and see what I get for my birthday first


----------



## Pinky166

BRobson said:


> Going to wait and see what I get for my birthday first



Fingers crossed.


----------



## Minniespal

BRobson said:


> Going to wait and see what I get for my birthday first



I'm doing the same for charms


----------



## wicket2005

Sorry to hear you are not enjoying uni Bob.  My youngest is loving it, the eldest loved uni but found the course extremely hard (Biology) and consequently failed to progress by less than 2%.  He is going back to his strongest subject Computer Science in September.  I am hoping he will like it up at Newcastle.

Jackie my wrist measures 16.5 cms and I got the 20 cms one, if that is any help.

Claire, our local Ernest Jones didn't sell them either and neither did any of the jewellers in our town, barring of course the Pandora Concept shop.  I think there is a small jewellers in Yarm, which is small town, that stock them.  It is one of those exclusive like jewellers owned by one person (Bannatyne's wife I believe).  You can still order the charms direct to a shop though and save the postage costs.


----------



## Bolanette87

I just did something monumnetal! I went into the Pandora shop in Eldon Garden, viewed the glass charm I wanted, AND DIDN'T BUY IT! How good am I??!  I then blew it by spending £18 in Dotty P's though...  

Bob xoxooxx


----------



## wicket2005

Bolanette87 said:


> I just did something monumnetal! I went into the Pandora shop in Eldon Garden, viewed the glass charm I wanted, AND DIDN'T BUY IT! How good am I??!  I then blew it by spending £18 in Dotty P's though...
> 
> Bob xoxooxx



Well done Bob, looks like we will have to run a support group to help with the addiction.   Just imagine how you will feel when you can actually go and buy it.


----------



## Strommie

I think these bracelets are gorgeous. There is a little independent jewellers in Manchester that sells them.


----------



## higgy66

Mt friend's a jeweller and she started selling them just before Christmas. She's a small independent jeweller and it took her *just over a year *before being granted permission to sell Pandora. 

Their cheif accountant even came out to look at her books etc.

So I guess it takes time to get stocking them so as this is becoming a big thing now perhaps more jewellers are registering with Pandora and may be in the pipeline to start selling.


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> Well done Bob, looks like we will have to run a support group to help with the addiction.



Ok, Where do I sign??? 

I just caved in and ordered two more charms!


----------



## Bolanette87

Pinky166 said:


> Ok, Where do I sign???
> 
> I just caved in and ordered two more charms!



Which two??

Bob xoxoxo


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Pinky166 said:


> Ok, Where do I sign???
> 
> I just caved in and ordered two more charms!


----------



## CustardTart

I've only just looked at this thread (one of the rewards of being snowed in) and I am delighted I did. I don't have _the_ Pandora bracelet (didn't know they existed) BUT have something quite similar which I bought from QVC (of course... ) and I am so pleased to discover I can supplement the charms with Disney ones!!!    

This is a pic from the QVC website...






Am off to buy a couple of alternative charms...


----------



## Pinky166

Bolanette87 said:


> Which two??
> 
> Bob xoxoxo



I'll post a pic tomorrow!  



thelittlemermaid83 said:


>



I'm sooo Bad!


----------



## wicket2005

Yes you are. 

Nice bracelet Custardtart.

Didn't know it took that long for jewellers to select them, sounds like they are very select who they allow to sell them.

Just been in town and bought my first spacer, will post a photo up later, going to have some lunch now.


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> Yes you are.
> 
> Nice bracelet Custardtart.
> 
> Didn't know it took that long for jewellers to select them, sounds like they are very select who they allow to sell them.
> 
> Just been in town and bought my first spacer, will post a photo up later, going to have some lunch now.



I know...I couldn't resist!  

Hey missy...lunch can wait!!! I want to see your piccie.  (Revenge for the other day!!  )

----

Did you order anything Karen?


----------



## Chilly

I must stay strong and resist buying one, so I am staying away from this thread as it sounds like an evil conspiracy to me


----------



## wicket2005

Chilly said:


> I must stay strong and resist buying one, so I am staying away from this thread as it sounds like an evil conspiracy to me



Resistance is pointless, might as well give in now and join us.


----------



## Pinky166

Chilly said:


> I must stay strong and resist buying one, so I am staying away from this thread as it sounds like an evil conspiracy to me




You know you want one Claire.


----------



## wicket2005

Pinky166 said:


> Hey missy...lunch can wait!!! I want to see your piccie.  (Revenge for the other day!!  )
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Just getting it on the bracelet now then will take a photo once I have ran round the house showing it to my hubbie and eldest son.


----------



## wicket2005

The spacer is the one next to the green hanging charm.

Going to buy another spacer and then I am done for the month or at least till I get my cheque for selling my phone.


----------



## wicket2005

Just been tagged now.  Thank you.  Very funny.


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> Did you order anything Karen?



No, not yet - as Aladdin might say, "It's a whole new world!!!"   And I'm really struggling to whittle down my choices...


----------



## CustardTart

wicket2005 said:


> Just been tagged now.  Thank you.  Very funny.



Nice!!!  A tag is this season's essential accessory...


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> No, not yet - as Aladdin might say, "It's a whole new world!!!"   And I'm really struggling to whittle down my choices...



LOL - tell me about it. I decided to write a list of all the one's I like...so far it's about 25 & that doesn't include the Disney ones!  

Have fun narrowing it down.


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> The spacer is the one next to the green hanging charm.
> 
> Going to buy another spacer and then I am done for the month or at least till I get my cheque for selling my phone.



Love the spacer Bev. I've been looking at them recently as I think I will have to buy some soon.  

Congrats on the tags....she has been a very busy fairy today.


----------



## aaronandterri

i think my hubby may have finally noticed my efforts with the screensavers..lol, he mentioned the pandora shop at bluewater today, lets see what valentines brings.

lol bet i get a 2.99 ebay jobbie too.....


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks Claire.

Wishing those who want the Pandora bracelet lots of  

The trouble with me is I like the majority of them so have to focus each charm I choose with a subject which helps whittle them down a bit.  The next proper charm I buy will be to celebrate my hubbie's birthday in March so will select from those I can associate with him, it's fun choosing.

Custardtart, I quite agreed a tag is one of this season's essential accessories  along with a Pandora bracelet.


----------



## The Fetherstons

wicket2005 said:


> Thanks Claire.
> 
> Wishing those who want the Pandora bracelet lots of
> 
> The trouble with me is I like the majority of them so have to focus each charm I choose with a subject which helps whittle them down a bit.  The next proper charm I buy will be to celebrate my hubbie's birthday in March so will select from those I can associate with him, it's fun choosing.
> 
> Custardtart, I quite agreed a tag is one of this season's essential accessories  along with a Pandora bracelet.



Ahh thats a nice idea to celebrate hubbies birthday, my ds Adams birthday is March will have to hint to hubby 

Valentines Day in Feb, Mothers Day & Adams Birthday March may need 2 , April LOur 8th Anniversary, I cant think of anything for May, June is DHs birthday,  so I have some excuses to buy or DH to buy for me 

I like your spacer too 

The ones I got on Friday wernt Pandora ones I got them from a jewellers in Metrocentre the black and white one is nice


----------



## Pinky166

The Fetherstons said:


> Valentines Day in Feb, Mothers Day & Adams Birthday March may need 2 , April LOur 8th Anniversary, I cant think of anything for May, June is DHs birthday,  so I have some excuses to buy or DH to buy for me



Hmmm thanks Kerry. You got me plotting & planning.  

Feb - Valentines Day
March - I'm Mum to my doggies... (I think this one maybe pushing it)  
April - Easter
May -  My dogs 1st birthday
June - My birthday & hubbys birthday = at least 2 charms
July - Our 8th Anniversary & my other dogs 4th b'day
August - Got engaged 17 years ago.
Sept - WDW, something to represent that trip
Oct - DH & I been together for 18 years....need a gold medal let alone a charm.  
Nov - ?
Dec - Christmas

Woo-hoo!!!


----------



## The Fetherstons

Pinky166 said:


> Hmmm thanks Kerry. You got me plotting & planning.
> 
> Feb - Valentines Day
> March - I'm Mum to my doggies... (I think this one maybe pushing it)
> April - Easter
> May -  My dogs 1st birthday
> June - My birthday & hubbys birthday = at least 2 charms
> July - Our 8th Anniversary & my other dogs 4th b'day
> August - Got engaged 17 years ago.
> Sept - WDW, something to represent that trip
> Oct - DH & I been together for 18 years....need a gold medal let alone a charm.
> Nov - ?
> Dec - Christmas
> 
> Woo-hoo!!!




Sounds great Claire 

My Birthdays November so you can represent me if you like 

Your relationship sounds like mine I have been with Craig 18 years in November and we have also been married for 8 this year


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks Kerry.  I already written down things for each month of the year, my 3 year old niece's birthday is in May so buying the little girl charm then.  We will have to put our thinking caps on for you, for May and November for Claire.

Nothing wrong with celebrating being Mum to your dogs, my parents' dog who is really the family dog has his birthday in March so going to buy the dog charm for that.  My parents live in the same road as us so I dog mind him most days and take him out for a walk. He is a dotty, bouncy boxer dog who has never grown up yet.

Snap, I am a fellow Gemini too, birthday 5th June when is yours, Claire?

Just thought of November for you - Bonfire Night - good excuse or what?


----------



## wicket2005

The Fetherstons said:


> The ones I got on Friday wernt Pandora ones I got them from a jewellers in Metrocentre the black and white one is nice



I am sure they will be beautiful, I have seen loads of non Pandora ones I like but am limiting my choices to Pandora at the moment otherwise I would never make my mind up with all the choices.  At least I can limit them down a bit if I just concentrate on one make.

In July though I fully intend to buy some Disney charms, I fancy a Tinkerbell one and the script Mickey head Claire has.  I just don't know when this craze will end.


----------



## Bolanette87

Pinky166 said:


> Hmmm thanks Kerry. You got me plotting & planning.
> 
> Feb - Valentines Day
> March - I'm Mum to my doggies... (I think this one maybe pushing it)
> April - Easter
> May -  My dogs 1st birthday
> June - My birthday & hubbys birthday = at least 2 charms
> July - Our 8th Anniversary & my other dogs 4th b'day
> August - Got engaged 17 years ago.
> Sept - WDW, something to represent that trip
> Oct - DH & I been together for 18 years....need a gold medal let alone a charm.
> Nov - ?
> Dec - Christmas
> 
> Woo-hoo!!!



I'm Mummy to a Hamster and Two Bunnies..... That means I deserve something for mothers day! Thanks Claire- I'm nabbing that idea!

Bob xoxooxox


----------



## CustardTart

Right - I'm sure I can get some of this action...    

February: Valentine's Day _obviously_... 

March: Mother's Day _obviously_ (3 kids + 2 doggies = 5 charms dontcha think...   )

April: Easter and Florida hols - time to shop... 

May: First year Uni exams (need some TLC for those)...  

June: My birthday!!! 

July: Exam results...  

August: DS's GCSE results - time to celebrate or time for him to keep me happy...  

September: 27th Wedding Anniversary & Florida trip - more US shopping and gift giving...  

October: Start of 2nd year at Uni - gonna need a lotta support for that. _And_ our 31st year together...  

November: DH's birthday - he won't want me to get jealous of his gifts, will he..?  

December: Christmas... 

That takes care of 2009 I think...


----------



## The Fetherstons

wicket2005 said:


> I am sure they will be beautiful, I have seen loads of non Pandora ones I like but am limiting my choices to Pandora at the moment otherwise I would never make my mind up with all the choices.  At least I can limit them down a bit if I just concentrate on one make.
> 
> In July though I fully intend to buy some Disney charms, I fancy a Tinkerbell one and the script Mickey head Claire has.  I just don't know when this craze will end.



I am also hoping for the tinkerbell one


----------



## Pinky166

The Fetherstons said:


> Sounds great Claire
> 
> My Birthdays November so you can represent me if you like
> 
> Your relationship sounds like mine I have been with Craig 18 years in November and we have also been married for 8 this year



Great - I'll buy a charm for your birthday then.  

Wow thats scarey, We got together on 31st Oct/1st Nov - it was midnight ish.  We got married on 4th July 01. What are your dates?




wicket2005 said:


> Thanks Kerry.  I already written down things for each month of the year, my 3 year old niece's birthday is in May so buying the little girl charm then.  We will have to put our thinking caps on for you, for May and November for Claire.
> 
> Nothing wrong with celebrating being Mum to your dogs, my parents' dog who is really the family dog has his birthday in March so going to buy the dog charm for that.  My parents live in the same road as us so I dog mind him most days and take him out for a walk. He is a dotty, bouncy boxer dog who has never grown up yet.
> 
> Snap, I am a fellow Gemini too, birthday 5th June when is yours, Claire?
> 
> Just thought of November for you - Bonfire Night - good excuse or what?



Oh Bev have you got any photos of the Boxer? I am boxer crazy as you probably guess from all my pics of them that pop up every now & again.  

My birthday is the 16th. My brother in laws is the 5th though.


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> I am sure they will be beautiful, I have seen loads of non Pandora ones I like but am limiting my choices to Pandora at the moment otherwise I would never make my mind up with all the choices.  At least I can limit them down a bit if I just concentrate on one make.
> 
> In July though I fully intend to buy some Disney charms, I fancy a Tinkerbell one and the script Mickey head Claire has.  I just don't know when this craze will end.



I want the Tinkerbell one too & the Mrs Potts & Chip...oh & the Mickey head...



Bolanette87 said:


> I'm Mummy to a Hamster and Two Bunnies..... That means I deserve something for mothers day! Thanks Claire- I'm nabbing that idea!
> 
> Bob xoxooxox




LOL! Well I can definately get a Mothers day one then.  



I think we should organise a Secret Pandora DIS exchange!!


----------



## The Fetherstons

Pinky166 said:


> Great - I'll buy a charm for your birthday then.
> 
> Wow thats scarey, We got together on 31st Oct/1st Nov - it was midnight ish.  We got married on 4th July 01. What are your dates?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Bev have you got any photos of the Boxer? I am boxer crazy as you probably guess from all my pics of them that pop up every now & again.
> 
> My birthday is the 16th. My brother in laws is the 5th though.



We got together on 29 November 91 my birthday around midnight too , and married on 7 April 01


----------



## Pinky166

The Fetherstons said:


> We got together on 29 November 91 my birthday around midnight too , and married on 7 April 01



Ours was at a Halloween party...Lee always says he thought I was wearing a witches mask!


----------



## Bolanette87

Damn... Robert proposed on our anniversary.... Hmm... Can I still wangle two charms out of it?!

Bob xoxoxo


----------



## The Fetherstons

Pinky166 said:


> Ours was at a Halloween party...Lee always says he thought I was wearing a witches mask!



Ahh thats not nice, he loves you loads tho 



Bolanette87 said:


> Damn... Robert proposed on our anniversary.... Hmm... Can I still wangle two charms out of it?!
> 
> Bob xoxoxo




Yes cause you can Bob


----------



## Pinky166

The Fetherstons said:


> Ahh thats not nice, he loves you loads tho



I'm used to it.


----------



## CustardTart

Bolanette87 said:


> Damn... Robert proposed on our anniversary.... Hmm... Can I still wangle two charms out of it?!
> 
> Bob xoxoxo



Yes, of course you can, my dear - then I can get two out of Richard on St. Valentine's Day as that's when he proposed back in 1980...


----------



## Pinky166

Just checked my email & my two charms were posted today!!! I hope the postie doesn't let me down.


----------



## Bolanette87

Pinky166 said:


> Just checked my email & my two charms were posted today!!! I hope the postie doesn't let me down.



Hasn't the Postie been yet?? I'm itching to know which ones you got!

Bob xoxoxo


----------



## wicket2005

Good luck with those exams Custardtart.

Claire, I would be quite happy to do a secret Pandora exchange at some point.  I will post a photo of Ben up.  My family has always had boxer dogs.  My favourite one is Ben because I get to dog mind him and he is great company and he gets me out for a walk.


----------



## Pinky166

Bolanette87 said:


> Hasn't the Postie been yet?? I'm itching to know which ones you got!
> 
> Bob xoxoxo



No he hasn't been yet!! He normally comes at 9 but I guess he is running late what with the snow.  




wicket2005 said:


> Good luck with those exams Custardtart.
> 
> Claire, I would be quite happy to do a secret Pandora exchange at some point.  I will post a photo of Ben up.  My family has always had boxer dogs.  My favourite one is Ben because I get to dog mind him and he is great company and he gets me out for a walk.



I can't wait to see the pic. We just love Boxers & can't imagine us other getting any other breed of dog. 

I was joking about the Pandora exchange but if a few people want to we could do one.


----------



## wicket2005

Pinky166 said:


> I was joking about the Pandora exchange but if a few people want to we could do one.



Well I am all spent up for the month now, didn't take long did it?  However, it would be nice to do at Christmas time and do it at the lowest priced charm value.


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> Well I am all spent up for the month now, didn't take long did it?  However, it would be nice to do at Christmas time and do it at the lowest priced charm value.



Thats a good idea Bev. I was thinking a bit more about it and we could all agree on buying a £20 silver one - then give a list of 5 or more that we like for the buyer to choose, its one of those things that you don't want to end up with one that doesn't go with what your collecting or don't like etc...

Christmastime sounds a great idea though.  

My postman still hasn't been.....


----------



## The Fetherstons

Gosh Claire its after 1, what time does he normally come, I cant wait to see what you have ordered the suspense is killing me


----------



## The Fetherstons

Pinky166 said:


> Thats a good idea Bev. I was thinking a bit more about it and we could all agree on buying a £20 silver one - then give a list of 5 or more that we like for the buyer to choose, its one of those things that you don't want to end up with one that doesn't go with what your collecting or don't like etc...
> 
> Christmastime sounds a great idea though.
> 
> My postman still hasn't been.....



A christmas charm exchange sounds terrific


----------



## wicket2005

Hope he turns up soon.

Yes I think £20 is the ideal figure and a selection to choose from as a Christmas gift from a fellow DISer would be nice.  It is also easy to pop away a couple of £s each month from now.

I ordered my last spacer (for now) from Ernest Jones last night but it is still on processing at the moment and can take up to 9 days to be delivered to my branch so I think I am going to have to be patient.

Anyway off to battle with the ice with Ben now, just hope the kids off school don't use us as target practice.


----------



## Pinky166

The Fetherstons said:


> Gosh Claire its after 1, what time does he normally come, I cant wait to see what you have ordered the suspense is killing me



Normally 9am....I guess the snow has caused havoc. I doubt he will come now.  



The Fetherstons said:


> A christmas charm exchange sounds terrific



Cool - I will make a note to arrange it early November time.  



wicket2005 said:


> Hope he turns up soon.
> 
> Yes I think £20 is the ideal figure and a selection to choose from as a Christmas gift from a fellow DISer would be nice.  It is also easy to pop away a couple of £s each month from now.
> 
> I ordered my last spacer (for now) from Ernest Jones last night but it is still on processing at the moment and can take up to 9 days to be delivered to my branch so I think I am going to have to be patient.
> 
> Anyway off to battle with the ice with Ben now, just hope the kids off school don't use us as target practice.



Make sure your post a pic when it arrives, I need to get some spacers next.   Hope Ben has a good walk....does he pull you or is he good on the lead?


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

This thread always makes me laugh, you ladies are obessesd


----------



## CustardTart

I'm rather excited!!!  

My DH is on his way to New York and has just texted me to ask the name of the bracelets I showed him on here the other evening...  Maybe I'm going to be a lucky girl and get the real thing...?


----------



## Bolanette87

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> This thread always makes me laugh, you ladies are obessesd



 



CustardTart said:


> I'm rather excited!!!
> 
> My DH is on his way to New York and has just texted me to ask the name of the bracelets I showed him on here the other evening...  Maybe I'm going to be a lucky girl and get the real thing...?



Oooo!! Fingers crossed! 

Bob oxoxoxox


----------



## wicket2005

Pinky166 said:


> Make sure your post a pic when it arrives, I need to get some spacers next.   Hope Ben has a good walk....does he pull you or is he good on the lead?



Yes he does pull but my parents bought him a haltie which fits across his nose, doesn't hurt him or anything, doesn't look very nice but stops him from really pulling.  If he didn't have it on there is no way I could take him out.  I would be like one of those cartoon characters up in the air flying after their dogs.

Class, looking forward to the Christmas exchange.  I will start putting my pennies away for it.

Hope you get the real thing Custardtart, fingers crossed.

and

finally

thelittlemermaid83 you know you really want to cross over to the dark side with us.   Seriously don't buy one if you don't want to become addicted to them but if you do you know who to blame - Bob.


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

wicket2005 said:


> thelittlemermaid83 you know you really want to cross over to the dark side with us.   Seriously don't buy one if you don't want to become addicted to them but if you do you know who to blame - Bob.



   I think i can restrain myself a little longer  .


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> I'm rather excited!!!
> 
> My DH is on his way to New York and has just texted me to ask the name of the bracelets I showed him on here the other evening...  Maybe I'm going to be a lucky girl and get the real thing...?



 The lovely Richard is bound to get you one! You'd better start choosing charms missy.  



wicket2005 said:


> Yes he does pull but my parents bought him a haltie which fits across his nose, doesn't hurt him or anything, doesn't look very nice but stops him from really pulling.  If he didn't have it on there is no way I could take him out.  I would be like one of those cartoon characters up in the air flying after their dogs.



I didn't think the Halti would fit as they have a short muzzle rather than a nose....may invest in one of those.  

My hubby took them both out together yesterday & got pulled up the lane on the ice.  I was crying when he told me he did a comedy cartoon legs everywhere number but just prevented himself from falling.    I wish i'd gone with him to see that. 



thelittlemermaid83 said:


> I think i can restrain myself a little longer  .



Come on Emma.....join the DARK SIDE!


----------



## Clare D

Hi girls or should I say Pandorians?  

I was thinking whilst catching up with this thread that the theme tune for the group could be the tune from Adrian Mole....'Profoundly in love with Pandora...'  

Anyway it is my birthday soon so I think that after much coveting in my jewellers window I am going to buy one this month. I have also received the first installment of my holiday pay today from my previous employer. After 10 years and a lot of grief I think I should treat myself to something nice with it and hope that the rest follows so I can treat myself to the little charms.

My jeweller gave me a little booklet when I went to enquire about them a few months back and it lists all the charms so I have had great fun choosing them already. I daren't add up how much they all come to  

Clare


----------



## Pinky166

Yay, Welcome Clare!! 

I love it..Pandorians!!  

Can't wait to see a picture of yours when you get it.


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> The lovely Richard is bound to get you one! You'd better start choosing charms missy.



Claire, I really don't need any encouragement! I've already spent ages (valuable essay time, if truth be told!) and worked out which ports will sell the charms on my Tortola cruise in September _AND_ the Baltic one in June 2010!!! And that, I believe, comes under the heading of trip planning...


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> Claire, I really don't need any encouragement! I've already spent ages (valuable essay time, if truth be told!) and worked out which ports will sell the charms on my Tortola cruise in September _AND_ the Baltic one in June 2010!!! And that, I believe, comes under the heading of trip planning...



   OMG you are organised!! Please share the Baltic ones..... 

I must admit I did add it to my folder for September planning, to find where they stock them in Orlando.


----------



## thelittlemermaid83




----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> OMG you are organised!! Please share the Baltic ones.....
> 
> I must admit I did add it to my folder for September planning, to find where they stock them in Orlando.



We-ell, I haven't taken the details of the exact addresses yet BUT I've checked out which cities we can collect charms from - in order of itinerary:

Oslo, Norway;
Copenhagen, Denmark;
Warnemünde, Germany;
Helsinki, Finland;
Stockholm, Sweden...

Only St.Petersburg doesn't have any and maybe that could change in 16 months!  

Of course, we both have a birthday to celebrate whilst sailing so that's gotta be worth a charm or two or three or...


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> We-ell, I haven't taken the details of the exact addresses yet BUT I've checked out which cities we can collect charms from - in order of itinerary:
> 
> Oslo, Norway;
> Copenhagen, Denmark;
> Warnemünde, Germany;
> Helsinki, Finland;
> Stockholm, Sweden...
> 
> Only St.Petersburg doesn't have any and maybe that could change in 16 months!
> 
> Of course, we both have a birthday to celebrate whilst sailing so that's gotta be worth a charm or two or three or...



Ohhhhh goody gum drops!!! That is much more than I thought. Definately, in fact it will be my 35th birthday so I think that deserves 35 charms!!!


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> Ohhhhh goody gum drops!!! That is much more than I thought. Definately, in fact it will be my 35th birthday so I think that deserves 35 charms!!!



  

I'm thinking a whole separate cruising bracelet...


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> I'm thinking a whole separate cruising bracelet...



Me too....great minds think alike!


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> Me too....great minds think alike!



You could actually start in September too as they have outlets in Nassau...


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> You could actually start in September too as they have outlets in Nassau...



OOHHHHH Do they??? Me thinks my hubby no like you.


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> OOHHHHH Do they??? Me thinks my hubby no like you.



I seem to have that effect on husbands...      

Just call me Kaz 'Bad Influence' Taylor...


----------



## Bolanette87

Oh me oh my..... I only started this thread to ask if anyone had a Pandora.... Now I've created a lot of addicts like myself.... !!!  

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> I seem to have that effect on husbands...
> 
> Just call me Kaz 'Bad Influence' Taylor...



   He's already said that I don't need any encouragement.


----------



## BRobson

Maybe send you the bill then Bob.

I am going into town tomorrow to try on the bracelet to see if it suits then I am sure I will be headed for the dark side


----------



## Pinky166

Bolanette87 said:


> Oh me oh my..... I only started this thread to ask if anyone had a Pandora.... Now I've created a lot of addicts like myself.... !!!
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



I think you should get some initials charms for yours....... "B.I.O.B"


----------



## Pinky166

BRobson said:


> Maybe send you the bill then Bob.
> 
> I am going into town tomorrow to try on the bracelet to see if it suits then I am sure I will be headed for the dark side



Yay!!! Can't wait to see your pic then Jackie.


----------



## wicket2005

Clare D said:


> Hi girls or should I say Pandorians?
> 
> 
> Clare



Welcome.  I like that Pandorians, sounds quite posh.  Post a photo up when you get it.

Pinky Claire - you can get halti's specially for boxers.  Your poor hubby, it is murder walking on the ice never mind having a boxer or two attached to you.  The halti does stop them pulling, they can still pull a little bit but it controllable. We used to have a harness and that was a nightmare as he could put his full weight into it and he was like a freight train.

They are supposed to be on sale in Polka Dotz in the Florida Mall which will be handy for me.


----------



## wicket2005

Bolanette87 said:


> Oh me oh my..... I only started this thread to ask if anyone had a Pandora.... Now I've created a lot of addicts like myself.... !!!
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



We don't mind Bob.

Shame you were not on commission.


----------



## wicket2005

BRobson said:


> I am going into town tomorrow to try on the bracelet to see if it suits then I am sure I will be headed for the dark side



Believe me it will suit and there will be no turning back.


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

I refuse to come over to the dark side, you lot are all mad lol.


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> Pinky Claire - you can get halti's specially for boxers.  Your poor hubby, it is murder walking on the ice never mind having a boxer or two attached to you.  The halti does stop them pulling, they can still pull a little bit but it controllable. We used to have a harness and that was a nightmare as he could put his full weight into it and he was like a freight train.
> 
> They are supposed to be on sale in Polka Dotz in the Florida Mall which will be handy for me.



I will definately look for them as I didn't know they did specific boxer ones - I can't walk mine as they are too strong and will pull me over. We tried a harness with our oldest one too...big mistake they are such strong dogs! 

Handy to know - we will have to update one another as we find shops in Orlando.


----------



## Clare D

I think a new group will have to be set up once all bracelets have been filled so that we can console ourselves. I felt like that after I had finished the final Harry Potter book - lost  

Then again you could always start another one


----------



## wicket2005

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> I refuse to come over to the dark side, you lot are all mad lol.



Dare you to go to a shop and hold one and resist the force then.


----------



## wicket2005

Clare D said:


> I think a new group will have to be set up once all bracelets have been filled so that we can console ourselves. I felt like that after I had finished the final Harry Potter book - lost
> 
> Then again you could always start another one



You read me like a book that is exactly what I am going to do, first bracelet green and oranges, next one who knows.  I will be keeping the same bracelet though just exchanging the charms.

I know exactly what you mean about that last Harry Potter. Though the ending was good, I was worried right through the book.


----------



## Pinky166

Clare D said:


> I think a new group will have to be set up once all bracelets have been filled so that we can console ourselves. I felt like that after I had finished the final Harry Potter book - lost
> 
> Then again you could always start another one




I don't intend stopping at one!   

One for each day of the week maybe?


----------



## Bolanette87

Pinky166 said:


> I don't intend stopping at one!
> 
> One for each day of the week maybe?



I intend to collect them until they're up to my elbows!!!  

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## The Fetherstons

Bolanette87 said:


> I intend to collect them until they're up to my elbows!!!
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



I did say you would be on to your next bracelet real soon, especially the way your going


----------



## Bolanette87

The Fetherstons said:


> I did say you would be on to your next bracelet real soon, especially the way your going



Might ask for another one for Christmas.... I already have a theme picked out- How sad is that?!  

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Pinky166

My charms finally arrived this morning... 






I chose the Turtle to represent Bailey, I have always called her "My little snapping turtle" as when she drinks water from the hose in the garden she bites at it and reminds me of a little snapping turtle.






I got this one as Lee calls me his "Little Cupcake" 

I really need to get some spacers next. I am still trying to decide what charm I want to represent Stamford, there are a few but I'm having difficulty choosing.  

Here's an updated pic with just my Pandora charms.


----------



## wicket2005

Lovely Claire.  I am glad the postie eventually delivered them, it is always disappointing when you are expecting something and it doesn't turn up.


----------



## CustardTart

Gorgeous charms, Claire! I esp. love the cupcake...  I'll have to think which charms would best represent my doglets...


----------



## aaronandterri

lovely charms.....im still wiating for hubby to buy me the braclet, im sure hes fed up of me now!
i like the silver one with gold locking bit but dont know if its worth the money over the silver one. cant decide.


----------



## Bolanette87

Claire- Your bracelet looks fab!!

Bob xoxoxoxox


----------



## Bolanette87

I was wondering if anyone else has got clips for their bracelet?

I have the swirly ones and I love them!

Bob xoxoxo


----------



## Pinky166

Thanks everyone...I am loving my charms. 



Bolanette87 said:


> I was wondering if anyone else has got clips for their bracelet?
> 
> I have the swirly ones and I love them!
> 
> Bob xoxoxo



I have been looking at spacers & clips today Bob but haven't decided what one's to get yet.


----------



## Bolanette87

Pinky166 said:


> Thanks everyone...I am loving my charms.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking at spacers & clips today Bob but haven't decided what one's to get yet.



I wish I could afford to buy myself a new charm of any sort....  

Do you want plain clips, jewelled clips, gold clips....???

Bob xoxoxoxox


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Lovely charms Claire....still not tempted to join the dark side yet lol.


----------



## PoppyAnna

I love that cupcake charm Claire......yummmm...


----------



## Pinky166

Bolanette87 said:


> I wish I could afford to buy myself a new charm of any sort....
> 
> Do you want plain clips, jewelled clips, gold clips....???
> 
> Bob xoxoxoxox




I am not going to buy any for a little while. 

I can't decide on clips?? Definately not gold but don't know whether I want jewels or not?


----------



## Bolanette87

Pinky166 said:


> I am not going to buy any for a little while.
> 
> I can't decide on clips?? Definately not gold but don't know whether I want jewels or not?



I have the third ones from the left on the top row of this page: http://www.giftandwrap.co.uk/acatalog/Pandora_Clips_And_Spacers.html That's probs most of the clips available right there! Don't know if thats any help....

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Pinky166

Bolanette87 said:


> I have the third ones from the left on the top row of this page: http://www.giftandwrap.co.uk/acatalog/Pandora_Clips_And_Spacers.html That's probs most of the clips available right there! Don't know if thats any help....
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



The ones I like are 2nd row, far right - the pink jewel one's, if not then either the same as you or the one to the left of yours.


----------



## wicket2005

Just been on your link Bob, nice site, have you used them yourself?

I think your link is the nicest one.


----------



## wicket2005

Claire, just get one pink jewel one and one scroll one like Bob's, you don't have to have the same on each in my opinion.


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> Claire, just get one pink jewel one and one scroll one like Bob's, you don't have to have the same on each in my opinion.



I was thinking that, then I thought I should get them the same to balance it out but nothing else will be indentical on my bracelet so I am back to thinking one of each again!  <-----Me!


----------



## wicket2005

Personally I am getting different charms for the whole of my bracelet as well as spacers and links.  I think if you were doing a symmetrical bracelet you should get the same links, plus the same coloured glass ones and spacers or even the same charms and then it would all be balanced out.  The links will just blend in if they are different as all your other charms are different too but really don't think it will make that much of a difference what you pick.


----------



## Bolanette87

Pinky166 said:


> The ones I like are 2nd row, far right - the pink jewel one's, if not then either the same as you or the one to the left of yours.



My aunt has those I think.... I'm not sure if she has the clear stone or the pink.... They're gorgeous though! I want the blue stone ones next.... 



wicket2005 said:


> Just been on your link Bob, nice site, have you used them yourself?
> 
> I think your link is the nicest one.



I haven't no..... I might do when I next want a charm!

Thanks.... I love mine! 

I think they're a nice way of dividing the bracelet into sections... My plan is to have my three sections and a glass bead in each section for a good burst of colour....  

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Bolanette87

Robert says he might buy me the Church charm to celebrate booking our wedding!

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## wicket2005

Lucky you.


----------



## CustardTart

Had a good look today and decided which ones would be good to represent my lovely offspring...

Youngest DS - plays the guitar...





Oldest DS - plays the drums...





DD - as she has an anchor tattoo ...


----------



## Pinky166

Thats fab Karen! Have you ordered them?

Lucky you Bob!!!!   I'm still not allowed to get any more...


----------



## wicket2005

Love your choices there Karen.  I picked the green August birthstone to represent my eldest, afterwards I thought I should have got the alarm clock because he is terrible at getting up and out.   He wasn't impressed when I mentioned it.

I have earmarked the guitar one for me if I return to holiday in the Hard Rock Hotel.


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> Thats fab Karen! Have you ordered them?


Not yet, Claire! Don't want to jump the gun until I know Mr. CustardTart has definitely bought me a bracelet...    

Anyway, altho' I'm kinda convinced about the 'anchor' charm for Sophie, the other 2 now seem a bit obvious... Maybe the pram for Samuel as we call him "the baby"...? 






 ...and the princess and the pea one for Matty as he can be somewhat high maintenance...


----------



## CustardTart

wicket2005 said:


> ...afterwards I thought I should have got the alarm clock because he is terrible at getting up and out.   He wasn't impressed when I mentioned it...



That's another good idea for Matty...  



wicket2005 said:


> ..I have earmarked the guitar one for me if I return to holiday in the Hard Rock Hotel.



Brilliant idea!


----------



## Bolanette87

CustardTart said:


> ...and the princess and the pea one for Matty as he can be somewhat high maintenance...



I love that idea!!!!    

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## CustardTart

Bolanette87 said:


> I love that idea!!!!
> 
> Bob xoxoxox


Not sure I could ever tell His Royal Loftiness but it would be hilarious - esp as I love that charm anyway... 

I really am loving the gold and silver charms...


----------



## Bolanette87

CustardTart said:


> Not sure I could ever tell His Royal Loftiness but it would be hilarious - esp as I love that charm anyway...
> 
> I really am loving the gold and silver charms...



Is your theme going to be gold and silver....?

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## CustardTart

Bolanette87 said:


> Is your theme going to be gold and silver....?
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



Yes, I think so - maybe with a splash of vibrant red as I like a couple of the Murano glass beads I've seen in that colour... I can see this is going to be an expensive and long term commitment...


----------



## Bolanette87

CustardTart said:


> Yes, I think so - maybe with a splash of vibrant red as I like a couple of the Murano glass beads I've seen in that colour... I can see this is going to be an expensive and long term commitment...



It will be very expensive commitment- Especially if you get the gold bracelet.... The price of that is pure Ouch!!! Lol! I bet it will look fantastic though!

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## CustardTart

Bolanette87 said:


> It will be very expensive commitment- Especially if you get the gold bracelet.... The price of that is pure Ouch!!! Lol! I bet it will look fantastic though!
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



OMG!!! No way will I get that for Valentine's!!! 

 A significant birthday, maybe - and I mean a _VERY_ significant birthday...    

Nice to dream tho'...


----------



## kieras nana

Bolanette87 said:


> I have the third ones from the left on the top row of this page: http://www.giftandwrap.co.uk/acatalog/Pandora_Clips_And_Spacers.html That's probs most of the clips available right there! Don't know if thats any help....
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i am so excited      
i have been following this thread,since the beginning & really really really wanted a pandora bracelet!
i have been on a diet,since 1st january & hubby said,he would get me the bracelet,for valentines day & he would buy me a charm,for every stone i lost ( i have a few to lose ) however,i measured my wrist & realised i would have no room,for the charms on the 21cm bracelet,so was quite disappointed.
BUT on the link above,they go up to 23cm & hubby has said,he will definately buy me it 
off to look,at the charms now.
thanks guys
tracy


----------



## Bolanette87

CustardTart said:


> OMG!!! No way will I get that for Valentine's!!!
> 
> A significant birthday, maybe - and I mean a _VERY_ significant birthday...
> 
> Nice to dream tho'...



I know.... £1,250 is the cheapest I've seen it! Lol! You can get a silver one with a gold clast for £250 though..... Much more reasonable (Although still too much for lil ole me!).....!



kieras nana said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i am so excited
> i have been following this thread,since the beginning & really really really wanted a pandora bracelet!
> i have been on a diet,since 1st january & hubby said,he would get me the bracelet,for valentines day & he would buy me a charm,for every stone i lost ( i have a few to lose ) however,i measured my wrist & realised i would have no room,for the charms on the 21cm bracelet,so was quite disappointed.
> BUT on the link above,they go up to 23cm & hubby has said,he will definately buy me it
> off to look,at the charms now.
> thanks guys
> tracy




Sounds fantastic! Can't wait to see some pics of your bracelet when you get one and get started!  

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## wicket2005

Welcome Tracey, and what a good incentive to lose weight.

Karen, I didn't know that charm was the princess and the pea, thought it was an oven with a crown on top with a gold handle.  How stupid am I?


----------



## CustardTart

kieras nana said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i am so excited
> i have been following this thread,since the beginning & really really really wanted a pandora bracelet!
> i have been on a diet,since 1st january & hubby said,he would get me the bracelet,for valentines day & he would buy me a charm,for every stone i lost ( i have a few to lose ) however,i measured my wrist & realised i would have no room,for the charms on the 21cm bracelet,so was quite disappointed.
> BUT on the link above,they go up to 23cm & hubby has said,he will definately buy me it
> off to look,at the charms now.
> thanks guys
> tracy



Awww Tracy, that's great news and what a fab hubby!!!   Welcome to our little (OK not so little  ) club!!!  

The main concern I have with this thread is that Bob is really the Pandora inventor/designer in disguise and has somehow has hatched this fiendishly devious plot to make daft DIS ladies part with huge wads of cash in a bid to achieve world domination!!!    

But as long as we're having fun that should be OK, dontcha think..?!


----------



## Bolanette87

CustardTart said:


> The main concern I have with this thread is that Bob is really the Pandora inventor/designer in disguise and has somehow has hatched this fiendishly devious plot to make daft DIS ladies part with huge wads of cash in a bid to achieve world domination!!!
> 
> But as long as we're having fun that should be OK, dontcha think..?!



Damn! You blew my cover!!  

I wish I worked for Pandora- It would be an absolute dream!

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## wicket2005

We are not alone that is for sure.

My hubbie went in to the bank, the cashier who served him had a Pandora bracelet on.  He said that is one of those bracelets, I have just bought my wife one.  She said there were 3 girls out back who were totally obsessed by them and spent hours just talking about the charms.  Sounds familiar doesn't it?

Bob as I keep saying I am so chuffed you got me into these bracelets and I don't care if you are really a part owner of the company.


----------



## kieras nana

hubby,has ordered my bracelet.
not gonna be a surprise,on valentines day,but who cares,i'm finally getting one   
he has ordered me 2 charms,for the 2 stone lost.one is a little suitcase,*** we love our holidays & the other one,is a little house,for the house we are hoping,to buy next year,so we can finally move out,from above the pub.
i don't know how to post links,so i can't show you them!
i must have been really wanting one,because i dreamt the other night,that i really wanted a bolanette bracelet,it was only when,i woke up,i made the connection between the bracelet & bobs screen name,but in my dream,it was a bolanette bracelet 
can't wait,for it to come
tracy


----------



## Bolanette87

kieras nana said:


> hubby,has ordered my bracelet.
> not gonna be a surprise,on valentines day,but who cares,i'm finally getting one
> he has ordered me 2 charms,for the 2 stone lost.one is a little suitcase,*** we love our holidays & the other one,is a little house,for the house we are hoping,to buy next year,so we can finally move out,from above the pub.
> i don't know how to post links,so i can't show you them!
> i must have been really wanting one,because i dreamt the other night,that i really wanted a bolanette bracelet,it was only when,i woke up,i made the connection between the bracelet & bobs screen name,but in my dream,it was a bolanette bracelet
> can't wait,for it to come
> tracy



   @the Bolanette bracelet thing!!! I think Pandora should be paying me! Lol!

I love the little suitcase charm you're getting- It's gorgeous! I've had my eye on it myself! 

Well done on loosing 2 stone btw- Thats amazing!! Good for you!!!  

Bob xoxoxoxox


----------



## wicket2005

Looking forward to seeing your bracelet and charms, and, of course, the other charms as you successfully lose weight.  Well done you.


----------



## kieras nana

thanks!
i want a heart one next 
only 6lb,to go.hope he realises,i'm determined this time,to lose it all!
tracy


----------



## wicket2005

Tracy, you should be able to do that in a couple of weeks.  Can you increase your daily exercise to help burn those calories up?  Have you got a Wii?  There is an excellent program for it called 'My Training Coach' which works out your whole body and tells you how many calories you have burned after each session.

I love all the heart charms.

I am still waiting to see when spacer is ready for pick up from my local Ernest Jones shop, ordered Monday night, I thought it would be here by now.


----------



## Bolanette87

wicket2005 said:


> Tracy, you should be able to do that in a couple of weeks.  Can you increase your daily exercise to help burn those calories up?  Have you got a Wii?  There is an excellent program for it called 'My Training Coach' which works out your whole body and tells you how many calories you have burned after each session.
> 
> I love all the heart charms.
> 
> I am still waiting to see when spacer is ready for pick up from my local Ernest Jones shop, ordered Monday night, I thought it would be here by now.



There might be a delay because of the snow?? 

I should be getting my new charm tomorrow! 

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## wicket2005

Remember to post a photo up, Bob.

Yes it may have been longer than usual.  Just had an email saying it would be ready to collect in 2 working days, after 1 pm from the store.  May send the hubbie in today to see if it is there.


----------



## kieras nana

wicket2005 said:


> Tracy, you should be able to do that in a couple of weeks.  Can you increase your daily exercise to help burn those calories up?  Have you got a Wii?  There is an excellent program for it called 'My Training Coach' which works out your whole body and tells you how many calories you have burned after each session.
> 
> I love all the heart charms.
> 
> I am still waiting to see when spacer is ready for pick up from my local Ernest Jones shop, ordered Monday night, I thought it would be here by now.



hopefully,it will be,by a week on wednesday don't think it will be,this week!
hubbys wii crashed,the other day,but his son,is visiting this weekend & may be able to fix it.i don't think,it will be anything too serious.
getting excited,about my bracelet arriving,but hubby says,i have to wait till the 14th 
tracy


----------



## wicket2005

kieras nana said:


> .
> getting excited,about my bracelet arriving,but hubby says,i have to wait till the 14th
> tracy



Not long to wait Tracy but be warned once you have it in your hands you want to fill in right up with charms.   However, that is a good incentive to lose weight.  I am not overweight but that incentive would motivate me to lose weight without a shadow of a doubt.  I did try it on with the hubbie last night when I told him your lovely hubbie's kind incentive but he said I don't need to lose anything so wouldn't match the offer.  Worth a try.


----------



## BRobson

I am too scared to buy a bracelet as I may not rest until its filled


----------



## wicket2005

You do feel the urge to want to fill it up, however, it is nice thinking of charms to buy during the year to celebrate 'anybody's' birthday.


----------



## Bolanette87

Which Charms would everyone love on their current bracelet?

I would love:






I would love one of these for each of the remaining two sections of my bracelets....






This is the one Robert might be getting me tomorrow!






I love this one because it reminds me so much of my Auntie Jane... When I was little (She would have only been about my age now!) she had a huge collection of clowns that looked like this....






My Dads Birthstone































These are purely because 'I want'!!! Lol!






And this one because my Mum always says she loves you as much as the sun, the moon and the stars....

I don't think my bracelet is big enough for all these!!!  

Bob xoxoxoxxo


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Bob i have a feeling you want every charm going LOL


----------



## Bolanette87

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> Bob i have a feeling you want every charm going LOL



I think I'll have them all by the time I've finished collecting them!!  

My next bracelet is going to be blue and pink....  

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## wicket2005

A lovely wish list Bob, I love those sparkly ones too.  I am so enjoying collecting these and talking about them.

littlemermaid - you seem to like this thread a lot, methinks you will turn to the dark side before long.


----------



## Bolanette87

wicket2005 said:


> A lovely wish list Bob, I love those sparkly ones too.  I am so enjoying collecting these and talking about them.



Do you have a wishlist?? 

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Pinky166

I'm looking forward to seeing everyones new charms!

Jackie - I think you should get one, it is so much fun choosing which charms you want to get.


----------



## wicket2005

Bolanette87 said:


> Do you have a wishlist??
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



Not really, as to be honest I like the vast majority of them and all of the colours.  I do have ones in mine for the year to celebrate events, hubbie's birthday may be the snake one (he hates them but loves the charm), Ben the boxer dog's birthday the little dog charm, my niece's 4th birthday the little girl charm, my birthday the pearl dangly birthstone one, July holiday the suitcase charm and Christmas the Christmas tree or snowman one.  Hang about that does sound like a wishlist doesn't it.   These are just ones I have in mind for the events but will look nearer the time and see if there are any other ones I can associate with the event.

I love the sparkly ones and the glass ones too.


----------



## Pinky166

Hubby was asking me all about the charms I like today!  

We don't normally bother with Valentines but who knows - maybe he is going to get me one????? (I've bought him a present this year too, not that he knows that.)


----------



## wicket2005

I hope he does Claire, fingers crossed for you.  We don't bother with Valentine's Day any more but I am planning to do a nice 3 course meal that day for a treat.


----------



## Bolanette87

I'm back from shopping.... I must say: Oooops!  

Robert bought me my fantastic, beautiful and gorgeous Church Charm to represent us booking the wedding.... Its my new favourite... And I bought myself a rose kind of charm with little green stones in 'cause it was so pretty!! Heres some pictures for you all!































Bob xoxoxoxo


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Nice charms Bob


----------



## kieras nana

my bracelet,has just arrived     
hubby says,i can have it now 
i love my little suitcase charm,it's lovely!
i really don't know,how to post pics,or i would show you all.
i know how to,after they have been put on a disc,but not straight from the camera.
i was so excited,when the postman delivered it,I LOVE IT!
tracy


----------



## Bolanette87

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> Nice charms Bob



Thanks Honey!!  



kieras nana said:


> my bracelet,has just arrived
> hubby says,i can have it now
> i love my little suitcase charm,it's lovely!
> i really don't know,how to post pics,or i would show you all.
> i know how to,after they have been put on a disc,but not straight from the camera.
> i was so excited,when the postman delivered it,I LOVE IT!
> tracy



If you connect your camera to the computer with a USB cable and put the pictures on the computer, you then to upload them to an image hosting site (I use photobucket) and then copy and paste the IMG code into your post....  

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Pinky166

Lovely charms Bob.  

Well done Tracy, have fun collecting.


----------



## CustardTart

That's a stunning bracelet, Bob!!! Can't wait to see your gift, Tracy...


----------



## wicket2005

Lovely charms Bob and lucky you Tracy, though your task for the weekend is uploading your photo to Photobucket and letting us all have a nosey.   Just got my spacer from the Ernest Jones shop, I will post a new bracelet photo up shortly.


----------



## kieras nana

wicket2005 said:


> Lovely charms Bob and lucky you Tracy, though your task for the weekend is uploading your photo to Photobucket and letting us all have a nosey.   Just got my spacer from the Ernest Jones shop, I will post a new bracelet photo up shortly.



will definately try on monday night.that will be my mission!
got a staff problem,in the pub,at the minute,so i am working from opening,till close,on my own tomorrow,so won't have time.
been browsing,all the charms.there are some really nice ones.hope hubby knows,what he's let himself in for 
tracy


----------



## kieras nana

Bolanette87 said:


> Thanks Honey!!
> 
> 
> 
> If you connect your camera to the computer with a USB cable and put the pictures on the computer, you then to upload them to an image hosting site (I use photobucket) and then copy and paste the IMG code into your post....
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



thanks bob!
will definately sort it on monday 
tracy


----------



## wicket2005

Looking forward to Monday, if you get stuck give one us a shout and we can help you out.  Your hubbie doesn't know what he has let himself in for. 

This is my updated bracelet with the new spacer.






It is the one between the heart and the rabbit.  I have spent my budget for the month now so won't be buying any more unless I sell something.  I am going on to look for my first March charm which will be to celebrate my hubbie's birthday.


----------



## Pinky166

It's looking good Bev. That is the spacer I want to get.


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks, the cheapest for that one was Ernest Jones.


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Do you wear your braclets daily or only on special occasions?


----------



## wicket2005

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> Do you wear your braclets daily or only on special occasions?



I am, unfortunately, one of those people who like to use everything so I have sets of jewellery and I wear a different one each day.  Only had one Pandora bracelet day so far.


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

wicket2005 said:


> I am, unfortunately, one of those people who like to use everything so I have sets of jewellery and I wear a different one each day.  Only had one Pandora bracelet day so far.



I have none lol. I looked at the prices of them yesterday


----------



## CustardTart

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> Do you wear your braclets daily or only on special occasions?


Some of us don't even have bracelets yet...  

Ladies, a quick question - do you know where there there are Pandora outlets in Orlando??? I'm thinking about my Easter trip and where to shop... 

EDITED TO ADD - found a list and have duly added to my April itinerary... Just been checking out the price of the beads in the US - they seem very good value so can't wait...


----------



## The Fetherstons

CustardTart said:


> Some of us don't even have bracelets yet...
> 
> Ladies, a quick question - do you know where there there are Pandora outlets in Orlando??? I'm thinking about my Easter trip and where to shop...



Karen you can get them in Polka Dotz in Florida Mall


----------



## CustardTart

The Fetherstons said:


> Karen you can get them in Polka Dotz in Florida Mall



Cheers Kerry!   I've just found a little list of Orlando outlets on another forum...  Ooh I love to shop...


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> Cheers Kerry!   I've just found a little list of Orlando outlets on another forum...  Ooh I love to shop...



Would you mind sharing your list please hun.


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> Thanks, the cheapest for that one was Ernest Jones.



Thats where I was looking...they seem to be the cheapest on quite a lot - plus I can use Quidco for cashback!  


Emma - I wear mine most of the time when I go out (not much this week  ) but not around the house, I'm the same with my watch.


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> Would you mind sharing your list please hun.



Of course, my dear...  
Beads and Fine Gifts of Metro West 2607 South Hiawassee Road Orlando FL 32835 407-293-2530

Artsy Abode 9101 International Drive #248
Orlando FL 32819 904-807-92

Parchment 7822 W. Sand Lake Road
Orlando FL 32819 407-248-0750
**This store is by the Barnes & Noble in the same plaza as Season's 52

Dynasty Gallery and Gifts 1067 South Clarke Road
Ocoee FL 34761 407-522-4400

Polka Dotz 8001 Orange Bloom Trail, Florida Mall #304A
Orlando FL 32809 407-582-9990

Jacobson 216 North Park Avenue
Winter Park FL 32789 407-539-2528

Walk on Water 400 N. Orlando Ave
Winter Park FL 32789 407-496-3723

The Looking Glass Altamonte Mall Suite 1445
Altamonte Springs FL 32701 1-800-546-3349

Bijou's Boutique Spring Plaza 2401 State Road West 434 Suite #161
Longwood FL 32779 321-594-5535

Pittman Jewelers 644 East Hwy. 50
Clermont FL 34711 352-394-2612

There ya go!!! 
Don't tell Lee but even with the current exchange rate, the charms look very good value!!!


----------



## Pinky166

Thanks hun...I will have a little lookie.


----------



## Bolanette87

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> Do you wear your braclets daily or only on special occasions?



I wear mine every single day..... That and my engagement ring are the only two pieces of jewellery I can't live without!

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Bolanette87

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> I have none lol. I looked at the prices of them yesterday



Thats why I was so unbelievably gobsmacked that my Aunt and Uncle had bought me one.... I couldn't believe it!! 

I'm wearing mine on my wedding day.... It's too personal to go without it on such a special day!  

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## BRobson

Wow Bob your bracelet is stunning - it has filled up so quickly


----------



## BRobson

Can I ask - if to begin with you only had a couple of charms - would they slide about?


----------



## Bolanette87

BRobson said:


> Wow Bob your bracelet is stunning - it has filled up so quickly



Thank you!  



BRobson said:


> Can I ask - if to begin with you only had a couple of charms - would they slide about?



It depends.... To stop them sliding too much I'd get the clips to put on them, then the bracelet is in kind of three 'sections' I filled my middle section first, and am then filling the side sections equally so it balances itself....

Bob xoxxoxox


----------



## Pinky166

Pinky166 said:


>





BRobson said:


> Can I ask - if to begin with you only had a couple of charms - would they slide about?



See my bracelet above Jackie - it has two twisted bits on the actual chain either side of my charms. You twist the charms over them, so my 4 charms stay in that one section. It kind of breaks the bracelet up in to three areas. Do this make sense?


----------



## BRobson

Thanks Bob and Claire

It is just I want to take my time and get charms when they mean something   ie get ones bought for me  I did this with my Links of London charm bracelet and although I love it to bits it is a biit too heavy to wear now  

Hope I get lots of birthday money tomorrow


----------



## wicket2005

I hope you have a fantastic day tomorrow Jackie and wish you a very Happy Birthday now just in case I don't come on the  boards tomorrow.

I am enjoying filling my bracelet up slowly too.  As mentioned they are very addictive.


----------



## Pinky166

Hope you have a lovely day tomorrow Jackie.....you never know you may even get a Bracelet.


----------



## mark&sue

I was just googling "Pandora Concept Shops" and on the first page I got "aka the blame it on Bob"

Your famous now Bob


Susan


----------



## Bolanette87

mark&sue said:


> I was just googling "Pandora Concept Shops" and on the first page I got "aka the blame it on Bob"
> 
> Your famous now Bob
> 
> 
> Susan



     Seriously??! Thats brilliant!   

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## aaronandterri

hi
we went to bluewater and after   being in the shop nearly 40 mins (lol and not going anywhere), hubby finally got the hint. ...lol, and bought me one,, ill upload piccys later.
I got the silver bracelet and two clips and a pink charm.(180£ later) we left, im very happy now off to look for more charms.

ii did point out it was a lot cheaper than his jag.....


----------



## wicket2005

Excellent, looking forward to seeing the photos.


----------



## Bolanette87

aaronandterri said:


> hi
> we went to bluewater and after   being in the shop nearly 40 mins (lol and not going anywhere), hubby finally got the hint. ...lol, and bought me one,, ill upload piccys later.
> I got the silver bracelet and two clips and a pink charm.(180£ later) we left, im very happy now off to look for more charms.
> 
> ii did point out it was a lot cheaper than his jag.....



Can't wait to see some pics!!!  (I like your style btw!!! Maybe I should try that when I need another one!)

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## The Fetherstons

Oooh another new member to our blame it on bob club


----------



## Pinky166

Welcome to the crazy club Terri! Can't want to see a piccie!


----------



## aaronandterri

ok heres my piccys x
enjoy.....(lol is better than food porn this..... )


----------



## Bolanette87

Gorgeous Terri! I love your Clips!

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## mark&sue

Mark finally won me one on ebay.  He asked for it to be sent as soon as possible as a valentines present.  The lady said she will post tomorrow first class recorded so fingers crossed.

It was £100 and it comes with four charms to start me off, a hedgehog, angel, star sign and a swirly thing.   I used to collect hedgehogs so that is brilliant for me.   Can't wait to get disney charms








Susan


----------



## Pinky166

Thats lovely Terri. I have that pink glass charm on my wish list.  

Great news Susan - you got yourself a Bargain!!! 

Have fun collecting ladies.


----------



## CustardTart

How fab, Susan!!! I never thought of eBay...  

I'm going to have to visit the Pandora store in Bluey myself, Terri - as well as your cute charms (love the Murano glass ones), I love the bag...


----------



## BRobson

CustardTart said:


> How fab, Susan!!! I never thought of eBay...
> 
> I'm going to have to visit the Pandora store in Bluey myself, Terri - as well as your cute charms (love the Murano glass ones), I love the bag...



I am glad I am not the only one that is a sucker for a bag


----------



## Bolanette87

BRobson said:


> I am glad I am not the only one that is a sucker for a bag



I am a terrible sucker for the Pandora Bags, cardboard sleeves, etc.....

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Pinky166

BRobson said:


> I am glad I am not the only one that is a sucker for a bag



 Me too!!! Shall we start a new thread - "Show us your carrier bag collection!!"


----------



## wicket2005

Lovely bracelets.


----------



## BRobson

Pinky166 said:


> Me too!!! Shall we start a new thread - "Show us your carrier bag collection!!"




There is nothing better than walking out of a shop with a swanky bag   I keep all of mine just in case


----------



## wicket2005

I always think they could be prone to be nicked when more 'bad' people find out about Pandoras, like what happened when iPods first came out.


----------



## wicket2005

The Fetherstons said:


> Love the bracelet Bob
> 
> I got a chamillia one for my birthday and I love the disney charms you can get for it, if you are at the Metro Centre there is a shop net door to &S that sell them in there



Knew there was one somewhere, been up to the Metro today.  I did see a small selection in a jewellers Summer something, in one of those walkways between the sections, not the Studio one.  It was quite good seeing them in a window because I dismissed some as possible purchases.

I had a feeling there was another store somewhere, oh well I will have a look there next time.

On a plus note managed to get a second hand copy of Ratatouille on blu ray for a tenner which I had been on the look out for ages.


----------



## PoppyAnna

Lovely bracelets Terri and Susan - enjoy wearing them.

I've been looking after my poorly MIL a lot over the past few months and DH wanted to treat me as a thank you so I ordered three new charms yesterday.  Acotis already despatched them first class recorded yesterday afternoon so I may get them this morning.  I'll post a new photo when I do.  I want to have a charm re-jig too!


----------



## wicket2005

Looking forward to seeing your new charms Joanne.


----------



## Pinky166

Looking forward to seeing your updated photo Joanne.


----------



## Bolanette87

I went into the Pandora shop in Newcastle today (By the monument- Thanks for telling me Kerry!  )..... I was so so so so tempted, but I behaved very very well!

Bob xoxoox


----------



## PoppyAnna

Here is a picture of my updated bracelet.






Today I got three new Chamila charms for my Pandora.

The little girl is to represent youngest DD, the quartz dangly is eldest DD's birthstone and I got the Swarovski camera for my love of photograpy.


----------



## Pinky166

It looks lovely Joanne. I like that camera one.


----------



## wicket2005

It looks lovely Joanne, thanks for posting.


----------



## kieras nana

me & hubby,decided not to go out tomorrow,on our day off,as we always,end up spending loads of money,but we like to get away,from the pub,for a few hours.
anyway after work,i go walking to help my weight loss & hubby,decided to come with me today,so we walked along the sea front & hubby said to walk back through town,which i never do,as i prefer the scenic route,but i am so glad we did,because there, in a jewellers window,was some chamilla charms      
i dragged hubby in,just to look & he bought me 2 charms 
he couldn't believe,we only went out for a walk & still ended up spending!
one is a mickey one & one is a K,for kiera.
i promise,when they come,because they had to be ordered,i will definately,post a picture of my bracelet,*** it looks a little bare,at the minute,with just 2 on & i still haven't sussed out,how to do it.
i'm sure that lady,in the jewellers,will be seeing me again,soon!
tracy


----------



## wicket2005

Lucky you, looking forward to seeing your bracelet.  I am after a script head Mickey Mouse (like what Claire has) and a Tinkerbell one but am planning to get those when I am over in Orlando as a souvenir.


----------



## mark&sue

My bracelet came today and i was pleasantly surprised that it looked so sweet as they seemed so bulky in the photos.

Am very happy.  Thanks Bob


susan


----------



## PoppyAnna

kieras nana said:


> me & hubby,decided not to go out tomorrow,on our day off,as we always,end up spending loads of money,but we like to get away,from the pub,for a few hours.
> anyway after work,i go walking to help my weight loss & hubby,decided to come with me today,so we walked along the sea front & hubby said to walk back through town,which i never do,as i prefer the scenic route,but i am so glad we did,because there, in a jewellers window,was some chamilla charms
> i dragged hubby in,just to look & he bought me 2 charms
> he couldn't believe,we only went out for a walk & still ended up spending!
> one is a mickey one & one is a K,for kiera.
> i promise,when they come,because they had to be ordered,i will definately,post a picture of my bracelet,*** it looks a little bare,at the minute,with just 2 on & i still haven't sussed out,how to do it.
> i'm sure that lady,in the jewellers,will be seeing me again,soon!
> tracy



Lovely Tracy, you lucky lady   Enjoy wearing it


----------



## Pinky166

"My name is Claire, And I am a Pandora Charm addict".........

I've been naughty..... Look what arrived in the post this morning.....






Updated piccie....


----------



## kieras nana

i can't get a good picture like that,mine end up,all blurred.
gonna have to master,this new camera!
it's a 12mp,so you would think the pictures,would be reaaly clear 
your bracelet,is looking really nice claire 
tracy


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Your braclet looks lovely Claire.


----------



## wicket2005

Pinky166 said:


> "My name is Claire, And I am a Pandora Charm addict".........
> 
> ]



Hey that's wrong it should be 'My name is Claire, and I am a Pandora charm addict and a Yankee Candle addict', thanks to you just been and bought some more Yankee Candles. 

Bracelet looks gorgeous.


----------



## wicket2005

kieras nana said:


> i can't get a good picture like that,mine end up,all blurred.
> gonna have to master,this new camera!
> it's a 12mp,so you would think the pictures,would be reaaly clear
> your bracelet,is looking really nice claire
> tracy



If you look in the settings for your camera there may be something called macro mode, this  enables close up photos.


----------



## Pinky166

kieras nana said:


> i can't get a good picture like that,mine end up,all blurred.
> gonna have to master,this new camera!
> it's a 12mp,so you would think the pictures,would be reaaly clear
> your bracelet,is looking really nice claire
> tracy





thelittlemermaid83 said:


> Your braclet looks lovely Claire.



Thanks ladies.
I use Macro mode on my camera Tracy.
Emma you still not tempted?



wicket2005 said:


> Hey that's wrong it should be 'My name is Claire, and I am a Pandora charm addict and a Yankee Candle addict', thanks to you just been and bought some more Yankee Candles.
> 
> Bracelet looks gorgeous.



 It should be 'My name is Claire, and I am a Pandora charm addict a Yankee Candle addict & a Precious Moments ornament addict' as I have just ordered one of them too.  I must stop spending!!!


----------



## wicket2005

Claire, I don't want to know any more of your addictions in case I get addicted too.   I just have no will power.  Not even going to chance a look at the Precious Moments ornaments you mention.


----------



## orlandothebeagle

kieras nana said:


> me & hubby,decided not to go out tomorrow,on our day off,as we always,end up spending loads of money,but we like to get away,from the pub,for a few hours.
> anyway after work,i go walking to help my weight loss & hubby,decided to come with me today,so we walked along the sea front & hubby said to walk back through town,which i never do,as i prefer the scenic route,but i am so glad we did,because there, in a jewellers window,was some chamilla charms
> i dragged hubby in,just to look & he bought me 2 charms
> he couldn't believe,we only went out for a walk & still ended up spending!
> one is a mickey one & one is a K,for kiera.
> i promise,when they come,because they had to be ordered,i will definately,post a picture of my bracelet,*** it looks a little bare,at the minute,with just 2 on & i still haven't sussed out,how to do it.
> i'm sure that lady,in the jewellers,will be seeing me again,soon!
> tracy




 I thought you were trying to save money


----------



## orlandothebeagle

It is like a new version of a charm bracelet that used to be popular years ago, I have a lovely one but I am getting impatient on them coming back into fashion, and you lot are not helping!!


----------



## wicket2005

I think that is why it is so popular because it is a modern take on an old classic idea plus the amount of charms available makes each bracelet original to their owner.


----------



## kieras nana

orlandothebeagle said:


> I thought you were trying to save money



we are really trying! it's never been,one of my strong points 
he made sure,we didn't walk,through town today 
but who needs shops!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i have been looking,on the internet ( don't tell hubby ) and i have found one,i really like.
it is a grandaughter one on www.chamilia-charms.com
but,i can't figure out,how much the shipping costs,will be,as there are a few costs listed,so haven't ordered it.
i have looked at,some uk sites,but can't find one,so if anyone comes across one,can you please let me know,as i really want it.i will have to buy it myself,because i can't wait,another stone,before i get it,from hubby!
any help finding this one,will be great,or if anyone can figure out,the shipping costs,you will make me very happy!
thanks
tracy
and i will definately try,the macro setting


----------



## Pinky166

kieras nana said:


> we are really trying! it's never been,one of my strong points
> he made sure,we didn't walk,through town today
> but who needs shops!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i have been looking,on the internet ( don't tell hubby ) and i have found one,i really like.
> it is a grandaughter one on www.chamilia-charms.com
> but,i can't figure out,how much the shipping costs,will be,as there are a few costs listed,so haven't ordered it.
> i have looked at,some uk sites,but can't find one,so if anyone comes across one,can you please let me know,as i really want it.i will have to buy it myself,because i can't wait,another stone,before i get it,from hubby!
> any help finding this one,will be great,or if anyone can figure out,the shipping costs,you will make me very happy!
> thanks
> tracy
> and i will definately try,the macro setting



That company is in the US so you will pay international shipping & probably a customs fee which is about £25!

Is this the daughter one you were looking at?
http://www.acotis.co.uk/Chamilia-Silver-Daughter-Bead/GE-12/Product.asp?ID=P&mnuProduct=9358

This is a UK company - I have bought from them, they are good & give 10% on all future orders & free delivery!


----------



## kieras nana

Pinky166 said:


> That company is in the US so you will pay international shipping & probably a customs fee which is about £25!
> 
> Is this the daughter one you were looking at?
> http://www.acotis.co.uk/Chamilia-Silver-Daughter-Bead/GE-12/Product.asp?ID=P&mnuProduct=9358
> 
> This is a UK company - I have bought from them, they are good & give 10% on all future orders & free delivery!



thanks claire!
it is exactly the same,only grandaughter.
i really like it,but don't want to pay,the international shipping & customs fee,as it really bumps the price up.
i hope someone,can find me one 
just been to the jewellers,but they never had tha grandaughter one,in their catalogue 
i'm on a mission now!!!!!!!!
tracy


----------



## mark&sue

I looked on ebay but the closest thing they had was this

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Italian-charm...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

I googled it and got this

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/GIRL-DAUGHTE...temQQimsxZ20090118?IMSfp=TL090118123001r11646

even though this has gone it is totally different, but it is soooo cute

this one is not the same but they are sweet

http://stores.ebay.com/Jazzy-Frans-Wholesale

sorry i couldnot find the right one


susan


----------



## Pinky166

kieras nana said:


> thanks claire!
> it is exactly the same,only grandaughter.
> i really like it,but don't want to pay,the international shipping & customs fee,as it really bumps the price up.
> i hope someone,can find me one
> just been to the jewellers,but they never had tha grandaughter one,in their catalogue
> i'm on a mission now!!!!!!!!
> tracy



Sorry Tracy...I didn't realise it was Grandaughter.

I have found it on ebay from a US seller....
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Chamilia-GE-1...hash=item160312707102&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177
£15 for the charm + £9 delivery.
You could contact the seller and see if they will mark the parcel as a gift then you *may* avoid customs fees but it's a bit of a risk.


----------



## kieras nana

Pinky166 said:


> Sorry Tracy...I didn't realise it was Grandaughter.
> 
> I have found it on ebay from a US seller....
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Chamilia-GE-1...hash=item160312707102&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177
> £15 for the charm + £9 delivery.
> You could contact the seller and see if they will mark the parcel as a gift then you *may* avoid customs fees but it's a bit of a risk.



thank you!
hubby,said i could order it  
can't wait to recieve it!
tracy


----------



## Bolanette87

Because I had such a rubbish day today (And I blamed Robert for it because it was his fault I went into uni in the first place!) he's offered to buy me a new silver charm at some point!  

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Pinky166

kieras nana said:


> thank you!
> hubby,said i could order it
> can't wait to recieve it!
> tracy




I am pleased for you....don't send hubby my way once I keep finding you charms & spending all his money!


----------



## jjpenguin

Here's mine     Not really it's just a collection of the glass beads I have made to fit this type of bracelet. 






Any takers??!!??


----------



## Bolanette87

jjpenguin said:


> Here's mine     Not really it's just a collection of the glass beads I have made to fit this type of bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any takers??!!??



They are gorgeous! None fit in with my colour scheme sadly....

Bob xoxoxoxox


----------



## wicket2005

How much are they jj with postage?


----------



## jjpenguin

I can make them in all colours, as long as I have the glass... your's were green/purple weren't they?  I've got some of those, but not with a Pandora size hole. I'll post a pic when I get home.


----------



## Bolanette87

I'm rather proud- I got a letter from uni today saying I've got a £375 bursary for good work last year!  (You only get them if you keep your grades up!)..... I think I might treat myself to a posh jewelled Pandora charm! 

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## wicket2005

Well done Bob.


----------



## jjpenguin

wicket2005 said:


> How much are they jj with postage?



Sent you a pb


----------



## kieras nana

Pinky166 said:


> I am pleased for you....don't send hubby my way once I keep finding you charms & spending all his money!



i think,he is just realising,how costly,this may work out 
mind you,in my defence,it's not often,i really like something & want it,so i am making the most of it 
tracy


----------



## Bolanette87

I bought myself a gorgeous purple sparkley charm today (£53!!) as my reward for good uni marks... And Robert bought me a lovely Sun, Moon and Stars silver charm.... 











Bob xoxoxox


----------



## wicket2005

Lovely Bob, I love the sparkly ones.

I nearly got the little snake one today off my hubbie as he knew I was having a hectic day but the Pandora Shop didn't have it in stock when he went in.  It would have been a lovely surprise and I really appreciate the thought.


----------



## wideeyes

They look so pretty, I would love to do one, maybe as a present for graduation.


----------



## Bolanette87

wicket2005 said:


> Lovely Bob, I love the sparkly ones.
> 
> I nearly got the little snake one today off my hubbie as he knew I was having a hectic day but the Pandora Shop didn't have it in stock when he went in.  It would have been a lovely surprise and I really appreciate the thought.



I do too, but I've never been able to afford one until now! 

Aww... What a nice thought! The little snakey is so cute!! Shame it wasn't in stock!



wideeyes said:


> They look so pretty, I would love to do one, maybe as a present for graduation.



That sounds good! There's a graduation cap charm you could get too!

Bob xoxoox


----------



## CustardTart

wideeyes said:


> They look so pretty, I would love to do one, maybe as a present for graduation.



Great idea, Claire - they even do a graduation charm...


----------



## wideeyes

CustardTart said:


> Great idea, Claire - they even do a graduation charm...



Thats cool,


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

I luckily avoided the Pandora shop in Bluewater lol.


----------



## Pinky166

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> I luckily avoided the Pandora shop in Bluewater lol.



How was the Disney shop Emma?


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Pinky166 said:


> How was the Disney shop Emma?



I love the makeover but they are lacking in adult things, i saw no snowglobes or anything, It was just full of kids stuff. I even had to ask where the pin section was and that was in a draw behind the till  

Spent a small fortune on Kyra though.


----------



## Bolanette87

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> I luckily avoided the Pandora shop in Bluewater lol.



Why? Are you tempted?

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Pinky166

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> I love the makeover but they are lacking in adult things, i saw no snowglobes or anything, It was just full of kids stuff. I even had to ask where the pin section was and that was in a draw behind the till
> 
> Spent a small fortune on Kyra though.



Oh that sounds disappointing!!! I don't want kids stuff....


----------



## CustardTart

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> I love the makeover but they are lacking in adult things, i saw no snowglobes or anything, It was just full of kids stuff. *I even had to ask where the pin section was and that was in a draw behind the till *
> 
> Spent a small fortune on Kyra though.



What???  That doesn't sound v user friendly...  

Lucky Kyra tho'!!!  Mind you, if I had a little one to buy for, the Disney Store would have to take out an injunction against me to get me out of the shop...    



Pinky166 said:


> Oh that sounds disappointing!!! I don't want kids stuff....



Me neither!!! And I need a foot stamping smilie!!! So there...


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> Me neither!!! And I need a foot stamping smilie!!! So there...



LOL....love that smilie!


----------



## PoppyAnna

Your bracelet is lovely, Bob.
Oh how quickly it's filling up!


----------



## mark&sue

can't believe how many charms you get Bob.  Not sure when I'll get another but its mother's day soon so looks like I'll have to leave some hints.

can't wait to wear my very sparse bracelet tonight and tomorrow on valentines's night. 

I am far too frightened to wear mine to work as it is a bit loose.  anyone else got that problem?

loving everyone's bracelets, especially Bob's


susan


----------



## Bolanette87

Thank you to everyone who likes my bracelet! The Fashion Fairy evaded me somewhat at birth, so it's nice to know I have decent taste sometimes!



mark&sue said:


> can't believe how many charms you get Bob.  Not sure when I'll get another but its mother's day soon so looks like I'll have to leave some hints.
> 
> can't wait to wear my very sparse bracelet tonight and tomorrow on valentines's night.
> 
> I am far too frightened to wear mine to work as it is a bit loose.  anyone else got that problem?
> 
> loving everyone's bracelets, especially Bob's
> 
> 
> susan




As long as you can't fit it over your wrist when the clasp is closed you'll be fine....  If you're really worried though I'd invest in a security chain.... I did it for that exact reason and I'm very glad I did!

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Pinky166

Bolanette87 said:


> Thank you to everyone who likes my bracelet! The Fashion Fairy evaded me somewhat at birth, so it's nice to know I have decent taste sometimes!
> 
> As long as you can't fit it over your wrist when the clasp is closed you'll be fine....  If you're really worried though I'd invest in a security chain.... I did it for that exact reason and I'm very glad I did!
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



I love that Sparkly one Bob.....its on my wish list (in pink) which is forever growing.  

I want to get a security chain as mine is quite loose at the moment....either that or I need to get some more charms to fill it up quicker!


----------



## Bolanette87

Pinky166 said:


> I love that Sparkly one Bob.....its on my wish list (in pink) which is forever growing.
> 
> I want to get a security chain as mine is quite loose at the moment....either that or I need to get some more charms to fill it up quicker!



I saw the pink one today Claire, it is absolutely gorgeous!! 

I'd buy both, a security chain and some more charms... You can never be too careful you know!  

Bob xoxoxoxox


----------



## Pinky166

Bolanette87 said:


> I saw the pink one today Claire, it is absolutely gorgeous!!
> 
> I'd buy both, a security chain and some more charms... You can never be too careful you know!
> 
> Bob xoxoxoxox




Ohhh don't encourage me....I am holding out to see what tomorrow brings!  
....probably disappointment as we don't do valentines pressies!


----------



## Bolanette87

Pinky166 said:


> Ohhh don't encourage me....I am holding out to see what tomorrow brings!
> ....probably disappointment as we don't do valentines pressies!



Now Now, you encourage me to spend, so I'm going to encourage you! Lol! I think you'll find I can be very pursuasive!!!  

I'm sure you won't be too dissapointed (If he hasn't got you one, buy one and say it's from Stamford and Bailey for Valentines day!!  ).....

Bob xoxoxoxox


----------



## Pinky166

Bolanette87 said:


> Now Now, you encourage me to spend, so I'm going to encourage you! Lol! I think you'll find I can be very pursuasive!!!
> 
> I'm sure you won't be too dissapointed (If he hasn't got you one, buy one and say it's from Stamford and Bailey for Valentines day!!  ).....
> 
> Bob xoxoxoxox



I tried that the other day....I told Lee that Bailey wanted to spend her puppy money (get it? Pocket money....puppy money!  ) & buy her mummy a charm....it didn't work.


----------



## Bolanette87

Pinky166 said:


> I tried that the other day....I told Lee that Bailey wanted to spend her puppy money (get it? Pocket money....puppy money!  ) & buy her mummy a charm....it didn't work.



Poor Bailey- Not getting to spend her Puppy Money on what she wants!  

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## mark&sue

I just ordered a tigger and a tinkerbell off ebay as i needed some disney on my bracelet.


susan


----------



## Pinky166

I got two lovely charms from Hubby for Valentines Day! 

He got me some......Love Cuffs as he calls them!  






This one needs explaining....I have been on at him since I got my bracelet  that I want the Christmas tree charm (to represent my love of christmas) & not to leave it until Nov/Dec incase it sells out....so he got it for me extra early! 






My updated photo.....


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Claire yoiur Bracelet looks lush loving the new charms! x


----------



## Bolanette87

Claire, I adore your security chain! I wanted that one but it was waaaaaaaaaaay out of my budget! It looks stunning!

Bob xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Pinky166

Bolanette87 said:


> Claire, I adore your security chain! I wanted that one but it was waaaaaaaaaaay out of my budget! It looks stunning!
> 
> Bob xoxoxoxoxox



I know - I have been very spoilt!!!!


----------



## CustardTart

I've already posted on the Valentine's thread, but here's my new addition for the rest of you Pandoraholics...    Unlike most of you, I've gotta l-o-n-g way to go...


----------



## mark&sue

Karen and Claire your new additions are lovely.  what lucky girls you are.


susan


----------



## Bolanette87

This is my Valentines Charm:






And this is the current bracelet!






Bob xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## The Fetherstons

mark&sue said:


> I just ordered a tigger and a tinkerbell off ebay as i needed some disney on my bracelet.
> 
> Oooh lovely I am wanting the Tinkerbelle one
> 
> susan





Pinky166 said:


> I got two lovely charms from Hubby for Valentines Day!
> 
> He got me some......Love Cuffs as he calls them!
> 
> Lovely Claire you lucky girl Lee certainly has good Pandora taste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one needs explaining....I have been on at him since I got my bracelet  that I want the Christmas tree charm (to represent my love of christmas) & not to leave it until Nov/Dec incase it sells out....so he got it for me extra early!
> 
> Extra early but very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My updated photo.....





CustardTart said:


> I've already posted on the Valentine's thread, but here's my new addition for the rest of you Pandoraholics...    Unlike most of you, I've gotta l-o-n-g way to go...
> 
> 
> Wow its lovely Karen





Bolanette87 said:


> This is my Valentines Charm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the current bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob xoxoxoxoxo




Lovely Bob, your bracelet is looking fab 


I got a Walt Disney Spacer charm for mine off DH  its really nice


----------



## wicket2005

Lovely updated photos, your new charms look gorgeous.


----------



## BRobson

I still have my birthday money burning a hole in my pocket. Cant decide which charms to get.


Love your red one Karen - which has just confused me all the more


----------



## wicket2005

If you get stuck we can always have a vote for which one we think you should get.  It is always difficult to choose with the selection available.  At the moment I am trying to relate the charm to the person/event I am buying for but love all the sparkly ones you cannot really relate to an occasion.


----------



## higgy66

Wow Bob - It hasn't taken you long to almost fill yours!

When did you start?


----------



## Bolanette87

higgy66 said:


> Wow Bob - It hasn't taken you long to almost fill yours!
> 
> When did you start?



My bracelet started on the 16th of December (My 21st birthday) so it's two months old tomorrow.... 

Bob xoxoxoxo


----------



## Bolanette87

BRobson said:


> I still have my birthday money burning a hole in my pocket. Cant decide which charms to get.
> 
> 
> Love your red one Karen - which has just confused me all the more



What bracelet and colour scheme were you thinking Jackie?

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## jen_uk

Love these bracelets, Im def going to get one at some point


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

You guys get more obsessed everyday lol


----------



## BRobson

Bolanette87 said:


> What bracelet and colour scheme were you thinking Jackie?
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



Pinks, purples. My birthstone is Amythest. I love the Pandora charms - not so keen on the silver ones that have a lot of black as I am sore a shiny silver girl. I thought a heart for DH. The 2 kids boy and girl and I have to have Disney in there as well. I am going round and round in circles


----------



## Pinky166

BRobson said:


> Pinks, purples. My birthstone is Amythest. I love the Pandora charms - not so keen on the silver ones that have a lot of black as I am sore a shiny silver girl. I thought a heart for DH. The 2 kids boy and girl and I have to have Disney in there as well. I am going round and round in circles



How many are you going to buy? If just one then if it was me I would get the heart for hubby, if two then get the kids ones & three all of them....then take it from there. Hope that helps.


----------



## The Fetherstons

BRobson said:


> Pinks, purples. My birthstone is Amythest. I love the Pandora charms - not so keen on the silver ones that have a lot of black as I am sore a shiny silver girl. I thought a heart for DH. The 2 kids boy and girl and I have to have Disney in there as well. I am going round and round in circles



I like the shiny silver ones too Jackie 

I am hoping to get the boy charm for mothers day

Where is Bob today????


----------



## Bolanette87

BRobson said:


> Pinks, purples. My birthstone is Amythest. I love the Pandora charms - not so keen on the silver ones that have a lot of black as I am sore a shiny silver girl. I thought a heart for DH. The 2 kids boy and girl and I have to have Disney in there as well. I am going round and round in circles



Ooo! Lovely! I think I'm going to go for a purely pink bracelet next now.... 



The Fetherstons said:


> I like the shiny silver ones too Jackie
> 
> I am hoping to get the boy charm for mothers day
> 
> Where is Bob today????



Hello! I'm here!  Was I missed?

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## The Fetherstons

Bolanette87 said:


> Ooo! Lovely! I think I'm going to go for a purely pink bracelet next now....
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! I'm here!  Was I missed?
> 
> Bob xoxoxox





   Evening Bob, I missed you found you on the Yankee Candle thread tho


----------



## The Fetherstons

Bob did you know there are Pandora stockists in Cramlington & Whitley Bay!!??


----------



## Bolanette87

The Fetherstons said:


> Bob did you know there are Pandora stockists in Cramlington & Whitley Bay!!??



I knew about Cramlington (I get most of my charms for there) but not Whitley Bay!

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Pinky166

It's not fair! I don't have any local stockists!!!! {Stamps Feet}


----------



## Pinky166

Glad your on Bob as I have a question.....with your glass charm if you look at it sideways on do you still see all colour glass or is it clear? Does that make sense?


----------



## Bolanette87

Pinky166 said:


> Glad your on Bob as I have a question.....with your glass charm if you look at it sideways on do you still see all colour glass or is it clear? Does that make sense?



It makes sense.... You can see the colour from all angles of the charm....  

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Pinky166

Bolanette87 said:


> It makes sense.... You can see the colour from all angles of the charm....
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



Thanks hun.  

One of my new charms arrived today.... 

2nd in from the left, the Rhino (which I was so pleased to get as it's retired!)


----------



## Bolanette87

Pinky166 said:


> Thanks hun.
> 
> One of my new charms arrived today....
> 
> 2nd in from the left, the Rhino (which I was so pleased to get as it's retired!)



He looks lovely Claire!  I'm desperate for the Mushroom but thats retired now...  

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Pinky166

Bolanette87 said:


> He looks lovely Claire!  I'm desperate for the Mushroom but thats retired now...
> 
> Bob xoxoxox




You may still get it - I'll keep my eye out for you too.


----------



## Bolanette87

Pinky166 said:


> You may still get it - I'll keep my eye out for you too.



Thank you!!  

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## wicket2005

Lovely update Claire.  My hubbie's fav animal is the rhino.


----------



## The Fetherstons

Ahh claire it looks lovely


----------



## Pinky166

Thanks ladies.  



wicket2005 said:


> Lovely update Claire.  My hubbie's fav animal is the rhino.



I like them too, I fed one a few years back.  

I got this one as Lee calls Bailey a Rhino - she most definately charges around like one!   I am still waiting for my charm to arrive to represent my other dog....hopefully it will come tomorrow.

My favourite animals (other than my doggies) are elephants but I don't like the elephant charm.


----------



## wicket2005

Looking forward to seeing your new charm when it comes.


----------



## ScotsMinnie

x


----------



## Bolanette87

ScotsMinnie said:


> found this today!
> 
> http://www.pandorauk.com/PANDORAbasicbeadsinsterlingsilver.html
> 
> Its on the first page of charms.



Thats the one! You can't order off the PandoraUK site though, can you?

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## BRobson

Pinky166 said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> I like them too, I fed one a few years back.
> 
> I got this one as Lee calls Bailey a Rhino - she most definately charges around like one!   I am still waiting for my charm to arrive to represent my other dog....hopefully it will come tomorrow.
> 
> My favourite animals (other than my doggies) are elephants but I don't like the elephant charm.



The elephant does look a bit weird   Loving your bracelet Claire  

what about this

www.be-charmed-jewellery.co.uk/epag...ops/eshop124721/Products/Biagi_band_elephants

I saw another somewhere - will have a look


----------



## wilma-bride

Well, I finally succumbed today and bought one for DD for her 16th Birthday next month - she tried it on so I know she likes it.  No charms as yet though - the bracelet was expensive enough


----------



## Pinky166

Thanks Jackie....I hadn't seen one, I'll add it to my list.  



Well done Joh. I am sure your dd will have great fun collecting charms.


----------



## BRobson

wilma-bride said:


> Well, I finally succumbed today and bought one for DD for her 16th Birthday next month - she tried it on so I know she likes it.  No charms as yet though - the bracelet was expensive enough



What a lovely mum  

There are loads of charms that fit pandora that is less expensive option to fill the bracelet as well as Disney ones


----------



## wilma-bride

BRobson said:


> What a lovely mum
> 
> There are loads of charms that fit pandora that is less expensive option to fill the bracelet as well as Disney ones



I have seen the Disney ones Jackie - there are some really lovely ones


----------



## jjpenguin

Pinky166 said:


> Glad your on Bob as I have a question.....with your glass charm if you look at it sideways on do you still see all colour glass or is it clear? Does that make sense?



It actually depends on the technique used in making the bead. If it's just one with coloured glass and say dots or lines on it you will see the colour from the side as well. 

But there are techniques where the base colour is put down followed by a thick layer of clear, using the clear to distort the base (if you look a the ones Ive posted there the ones with triangles of stripes) if you look at those sideways you can see the coloured core with a clear layer over them.

There's also one on the bracelet with a pink coloured core, clear overlay and pink dots on top of that which you can see very cleary from the side. 

Having said all that not all overlays are clear, some beads could have white cores with a coloured overlay or even coloured cores with coloured overlay giving extra depth of colour...

Too much information right    But I do love beadmaking!!


----------



## mark&sue

I got some cheap disney ones on ebay whilst waiting to fill up with the better ones.  


susan


----------



## Pinky166

Thanks for the info JJPenguin.  

------

Just to make you all aware - I won a pink glass dotty charm on ebay for £22 (the seller has a charm shop with 100% feedback) it arrived yesterday & is NOT real, hence my question yesterday Bob. 

I just knew it didn't look right so I ordered the same charm from Me Me Me yesterday afternoon who I have bought a few of my charms from, it came this morning & the difference is clearly visable. The fake is smaller, the word Pandora is not as clear, the 925 ALE hallmarks are unreadable, the glass has a bubble in it....the list goes on. Anyway I have now got to figure out what to do, Ebay seems to direct me to contact the seller but surely they should know & stop them from selling fakes!  

Anyway be careful ladies!!!


----------



## Bolanette87

Pinky166 said:


> Thanks for the info JJPenguin.
> 
> ------
> 
> Just to make you all aware - I won a pink glass dotty charm on ebay for £22 (the seller has a charm shop with 100% feedback) it arrived yesterday & is NOT real, hence my question yesterday Bob.
> 
> I just knew it didn't look right so I ordered the same charm from Me Me Me yesterday afternoon who I have bought a few of my charms from, it came this morning & the difference is clearly visable. The fake is smaller, the word Pandora is not as clear, the 925 ALE hallmarks are unreadable, the glass has a bubble in it....the list goes on. Anyway I have now got to figure out what to do, Ebay seems to direct me to contact the seller but surely they should know & stop them from selling fakes!
> 
> Anyway be careful ladies!!!



Oh no Claire! How terrible!! Whats your plan of action?

Bob xooxox


----------



## higgy66

Pinky166 said:


> Thanks for the info JJPenguin.
> 
> ------
> 
> Just to make you all aware - I won a pink glass dotty charm on ebay for £22 (the seller has a charm shop with 100% feedback) it arrived yesterday & is NOT real, hence my question yesterday Bob.
> 
> I just knew it didn't look right so I ordered the same charm from Me Me Me yesterday afternoon who I have bought a few of my charms from, it came this morning & the difference is clearly visable. The fake is smaller, the word Pandora is not as clear, the 925 ALE hallmarks are unreadable, the glass has a bubble in it....the list goes on. Anyway I have now got to figure out what to do, Ebay seems to direct me to contact the seller but surely they should know & stop them from selling fakes!
> 
> Anyway be careful ladies!!!



I hope you've left negative feedback! Good luck sorting it out I hope you get a refund - that's terrible as there are loads of people looking on ebay for Pandora bargains!


----------



## wicket2005

wilma-bride said:


> Well, I finally succumbed today and bought one for DD for her 16th Birthday next month - she tried it on so I know she likes it.  No charms as yet though - the bracelet was expensive enough



What a lovely present Joh and nice to mark her 16th birthday.

JJ - Thanks for the info on charms.

Claire - so sorry to learn you have bought a fake.


----------



## Pinky166

Bolanette87 said:


> Oh no Claire! How terrible!! Whats your plan of action?
> 
> Bob xooxox





higgy66 said:


> I hope you've left negative feedback! Good luck sorting it out I hope you get a refund - that's terrible as there are loads of people looking on ebay for Pandora bargains!





wicket2005 said:


> Claire - so sorry to learn you have bought a fake.



Thanks ladies. I looked on ebay this morning and it referred me to contact the seller to resolve any issues, so I send a message saying that it was a fake charm & that I demand a refund including all postage fees or I will report them to ebay. I then went out as I was meeting my sister for lunch & a bit of shopping. Just got home & checked my email & she has replied saying to post the item back & she will refund in full. Once I have got all my money back I will then leave some negative feedback. 

Just for your reference the shop name is Charm Rocks & the user name is stbnb68. They have 100% feedback but I didn't notice at the time that they have only been registered since 7th January 09 - my own fault for not checking the date really but hopefully others on here & through feedback will learn from my mistake. 

On a good note my other charms arrived this morning (along with my Yankee Candle tarts  ) I will post some photos later on as I need to get dinner on the go.


----------



## kieras nana

i have also been looking on e-bay,but decided against it,as not many of them actually say, AUTHENTIC pandora charms,which just made me think,that all the others,may not be authentic.
my sister,is visisting,next week end,so i am definately,gonna ask her,to look at my camera,so i can post a pic.i can't find a macro setting on it & i have searched high & low for the instructions,but can't find them.
lots of people,are admiring my bracelet,in the pub & they love the fact,that i am getting,a charm per stone lost!
tracy


----------



## natalielongstaff

Pinky166 said:


> Thanks for the info JJPenguin.
> 
> ------
> 
> Just to make you all aware - I won a pink glass dotty charm on ebay for £22 (the seller has a charm shop with 100% feedback) it arrived yesterday & is NOT real, hence my question yesterday Bob.
> 
> I just knew it didn't look right so I ordered the same charm from Me Me Me yesterday afternoon who I have bought a few of my charms from, it came this morning & the difference is clearly visable. The fake is smaller, the word Pandora is not as clear, the 925 ALE hallmarks are unreadable, the glass has a bubble in it....the list goes on. Anyway I have now got to figure out what to do, Ebay seems to direct me to contact the seller but surely they should know & stop them from selling fakes!
> 
> Anyway be careful ladies!!!




OOh thats naughty


----------



## Pinky166

kieras nana said:


> i have also been looking on e-bay,but decided against it,as not many of them actually say, AUTHENTIC pandora charms,which just made me think,that all the others,may not be authentic.
> my sister,is visisting,next week end,so i am definately,gonna ask her,to look at my camera,so i can post a pic.i can't find a macro setting on it & i have searched high & low for the instructions,but can't find them.
> lots of people,are admiring my bracelet,in the pub & they love the fact,that i am getting,a charm per stone lost!
> tracy



Be very careful Tracy, the one I bought was listed as "Authentic Genuine Pandora Charm"!!!



natalielongstaff said:


> OOh thats naughty


----------



## wicket2005

Tracy the macro setting is sometimes represented by a flower icon.


----------



## Pinky166

Here is my new charm. I got this one to represent my other dog Stamford. We call him a big softie as he is such a soppy dog, he sits on our laps with a paw on each shoulder giving us big bear hugs.....







Here it is in situ along with my AUTHENTIC REAL pink spotty glass charm....the fake is going back in the post tomorrow.


----------



## BRobson

Claire - are you buying a charm everyday


----------



## Pinky166

BRobson said:


> Claire - are you buying a charm everyday



Lee is that you disguised as my friend Jackie?????????


----------



## BRobson

Pinky166 said:


> Lee is that you disguised as my friend Jackie?????????



You got me


----------



## Pinky166

BRobson said:


> You got me



 

I've got one more that I'm waiting for to turn up & thats it for a while, i've been banned......


----------



## BRobson

Pinky166 said:


> I've got one more that I'm waiting for to turn up & thats it for a while, i've been banned......



Do you always do as you are told Claire


----------



## kieras nana

Pinky166 said:


> Be very careful Tracy, the one I bought was listed as "Authentic Genuine Pandora Charm"!!!



thanks for the heads up claire!
i didn't realise,it was an authentic one.i will definately steer clear.
tracy


----------



## Pinky166

BRobson said:


> Do you always do as you are told Claire



NEVER!!!!


----------



## wicket2005

Pinky166 said:


> I've got one more that I'm waiting for to turn up & thats it for a while, i've been banned......



I've heard that before and it hasn't stopped you.   Your bracelet looks lovely especially adding that splash of colour with the glass one.


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> I've heard that before and it hasn't stopped you.   Your bracelet looks lovely especially adding that splash of colour with the glass one.



Thanks Bev. I eventually want to get another two pink ones. I love Pink - hence my user name!


----------



## wicket2005

My hubbie came home from work today, gave me a hug then said I have got you a present and pulled out a Pandora package.  He had bought me the little snake charm, I loved it and felt very lucky.  I will post a photo up soon.

I also ordered two more spacers as my cheque has arrived for selling some old phones.  I ordered from Mememe accessories so I hope they are alright, they do have shops up in Newcastle.  One of the spacers was only 4 pounds (it was a retired one), I hope it is genuine when it arrives, at 4 pounds seemed to good to miss.


----------



## Bolanette87

wicket2005 said:


> My hubbie came home from work today, gave me a hug then said I have got you a present and pulled out a Pandora package.  He had bought me the little snake charm, I loved it and felt very lucky.  I will post a photo up soon.
> 
> I also ordered two more spacers as my cheque has arrived for selling some old phones.  I ordered from Mememe accessories so I hope they are alright, they do have shops up in Newcastle.  One of the spacers was only 4 pounds (it was a retired one), I hope it is genuine when it arrives, at 4 pounds seemed to good to miss.



Awww! How lovely of your hubby!  Do you like snakes or just the charm? 

Look forward to seeing the spacers!

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Pinky166

Aww what a lovely hubby you have Bev.  

I have ordered several charms from MeMeMe & they have all been fine.


----------



## wicket2005

My updated bracelet with the snake charm on the right.

I don't particularly like snakes but do like the charm.  My hubbie loved the charm in the shop when he originally bought me the bracelet and I thought that would be a good one to represent him in March for his birthday.  I would add he hates snakes.  It was a lovely surprise.

Hey just looked at the uploaded photo and it looks like I have got a hidden mickey on the bracelet.


----------



## mark&sue

I think the snake is great and soooooo love the hidden Mickey



Susan


----------



## Pinky166

I love the snake.  What a cool hidden mickey.

Is your camera a Panasonic Lumix?


----------



## wicket2005

Wow, Claire you are good you got the camera make from the hidden mickey I am impressed.    Yes it is a TZ3 with 10 whatever zoom, it is handy.


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> Wow, Claire you are good you got the camera make from the hidden mickey I am impressed.    Yes it is a TZ3 with 10 whatever zoom, it is handy.



 I thought I recognised it - I have the same.


----------



## Pinky166

Opps!!!! 


<------This tag really applies!


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Oh no Claire what you brought now lol.


----------



## Pinky166

Just some clips.


----------



## wicket2005

Lovely which ones did you decide on in the end.


----------



## wicket2005

My updated bracelet with the two new spacers at each end next to the last charms.  To be honest was not really impressed with the £4 one, I expected it to be the same size as the more expensive ones but thinner.

Just got the hubbie going down to our Cex shop in town to sell some of my psp games, a Playstation 2 game and a dvd for some Pandora charm cash.  Once he has sold them I will order my next one.

Oophs, sorry about the blurred photo just seen it uploaded.


----------



## Pinky166

Your bracelet is looking lovely Bev. What charm are you going to get next? 

I have been selling lots of our old stuff on ebay - usually when I have a clear out I take it all to a charity shop but this time I thought I would see if it sells on ebay....I am doing well so far in the last 4 weeks I have made £440!!!!!   That is after postage fee's & ebay charges.  

I am saving most of it in a seperate account for holiday spends but I did order two clip charms as I was really in need of them to seperate my charms. They arrived this morning so I will upload my pics in a bit.


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks Claire.

Well done you, that is a fantastic bit of selling and you deserve those clips for making that much.

I am buying cats' eyes next as it has some sparkly clear stones in which I love and sort of looks like an I, and as my next charm has to be something to do with the hubbie's birthday, the initial fits the bill.  It has a pretend diamond top and bottom with a dark ridge between the two which makes it look like an I.  Silly me just thought I could have just posted a link to it, never mind.

I should add that mememe accessories were really good and fast and I would recommend them.


----------



## Pinky166

Mememe are really good....I have used them several times now (in fact it was through them that I ordered my clips). Plus they do Quidco cashback.  

I don't know which charm you mean???? Is it this one? http://www.johngreeddesign.co.uk/in...&s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=&


----------



## wicket2005

This one Claire 

http://www.johngreeddesign.co.uk/in...s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=2&


----------



## Pinky166

LOL....I just edited my post with that same link!!  

Very nice....it does resemble an "I".


----------



## Pinky166

Here are my latest additions....two clips.






This one has pink gems but you can't really see the colour in this photo:






Here they are on my bracelet....


----------



## wicket2005

They look lovely.  My first choice for clip is the one with the pink gems in you have but with clear ones (this time round).


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> They look lovely.  My first choice for clip is the one with the pink gems in you have but with clear ones (this time round).



Thanks Bev. The pink one was my first choice....I really couldn't decide what I wanted for the other clip but am happy with my choice.


----------



## mark&sue

A couple of weeks ago I sent my friend the link to this thread.  She came round tonight to tell me she had been to Bluewater today to visit the Pandora Concept shop.  She handed me a Pandora Brocure telling me that she had bought one for her niecies birthday.  She started the collection with an owl, the frog and a pink daisy bead.   Not only that she also bought a the rabbit charm for herself as a hint hoping her DH will get her a bracelet in May for her birthday.   So Bob theres another one to add to list that we can blame you for!!!



Susan (and Vicky the friend with the bracelet)

P.S.   I just showed her the Yankee candle thread!!!


----------



## Bolanette87

Sue- I'm glad more and more people are loving these bracelets! He he!

Robert is hinting about getting me another charm for anniversary in April...  

Bob xoxooxox


----------



## wicket2005

Well, it is the start of a new month which means I have a new Pandora/Me budget to spend, so ordered the dog charm and the hanging daisy charm.


----------



## Pinky166

I'm looking forward to seeing your new one's Bev.  


Here is the other one I had a problem with - it finally arrived yesterday.....it's the pink pearl one in the middle, it represents Lee as pearl is his birth stone - I got it in pink so it matches my pink theme.


----------



## wicket2005

I love that one, it will definitely be on my bracelet when I do a pink theme.


----------



## wicket2005

Just sold another photo on Fotolia, so have hit the £100 mark and have cashed my credits in now, which means I have to buy a Pandora charm to celebrate that fact.


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> Just sold another photo on Fotolia, so have hit the £100 mark and have cashed my credits in now, which means I have to buy a Pandora charm to celebrate that fact.



Yay!! What are you going to get?


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks Claire.  I think one with about 4 orange crystals in but going to have a good look later.  The trouble with going through these cashback sites for purchases means I don't want to go in the Pandora shop in town anymore so I have wait ages to get the charms from Ernest Jones (using delivery to the shop).


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> Thanks Claire.  I think one with about 4 orange crystals in but going to have a good look later.  The trouble with going through these cashback sites for purchases means I don't want to go in the Pandora shop in town anymore so I have wait ages to get the charms from Ernest Jones (using delivery to the shop).



I always find that Ernest Jones never have the ones I wantin stock.....so I normally use (if they are cheapest) MeMeMe as they use Quidco too & free home delivery.


----------



## Bolanette87

I changed the title of thread so it was more general for everyone...  

Claire, your bracelet is looking Gooooooooooooooooooooorgeous!

Bob xoxoox


----------



## Pinky166

Bolanette87 said:


> I changed the title of thread so it was more general for everyone...
> 
> Claire, your bracelet is looking Gooooooooooooooooooooorgeous!
> 
> Bob xoxoox



Thanks hun...I love it.


----------



## wicket2005

I bought these today from the Boro's Pandora shop.






I also grabbed a bargain priced heart monitor watch for the hubbie from TK Maxx (120 originally down to 20).

and have on order from Ernest Jones the orange primrose path bead and that is my £100 spent from selling my photos.


----------



## irongirlof12

lovely bracelets- I'll bet the pandora company are not suffering during the recession  - bob alone is paying for a lot of staff wages  

I can't decide between a trollbeads bracelet or pandora


----------



## Pinky166

Lovely earrings Bev.


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks Claire.  Hoping my orange primrose one comes tomorrow, mememe accessories are spot on for quickness so I think it may.  Still no sign of the one I ordered from Ernest Jones last Wednesday for delivery to the shop.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have a bone to pick with you guys  I am just minding my own business when I am suddenly exposed to the utter awesomeness of Pandora bracelets. Needless to say I spent half of my day off today running around Manchester trying to find one. This was surprisingly hard in a place the size of Manchester. One of the jewellery shops where I asked if they stock them kindly pointed me to a small shopping centre that I would normally never set foot into that happens to have a Pandora stockist. So I am now the proud owner of a silver Pandora bracelet and a bunny charm to go with it. I promised myself that I will always get a new charm on payday. The next ones on the list are a teddy charm and one of the blue Murano glass charms. The colour scheme for this bracelet will be blue.
Earlier on I made the mistake to look on the Pandora website and spotted a dolphin charm. The lady in the shop had assured me that there was no such thing when I asked her if there was a dolphin charm. So if I do come across this particular charm, I might just have to break my self imposed one charm per month rule.

Corinna


----------



## wicket2005

Welcome Corinna, itś thanks to Bob this thread was started and we have all got these beautiful bracelets and charms.  I would love to see a photo and it is nice to see but also gives everybody ideas of what to do with their own bracelets.

I have ordered from mememe accessories who charge no postage and are very quick, definitely recommend them.  Also Ernest Jones who do sell some charms cheaper than anywhere else.  They do charge for postage but charms can be delivered to your nearest store free of charge.  They are slow at sending them to the stores though.  I have also ordered from John Greed who again are very quick but do charge for postage.

Thanks to Claire I now use Quidco to make purchases and to get cashback on the charms which I am using to save up for a 'free' charm.

On the official Pandora website you can check a list of places where various types of Pandora shops are in the UK, they are graded to show how much of the collection they will be selling.

I have seen the dolphin charm and judging my your user name they are your favourite animal.  One of the sites I mention will probably have it for sale when your next payday comes. 

My orders from Ernest Jones are now both due in on Thursday, so a bit like buses all coming at once thought ordered not at the same time.


----------



## wicket2005

Corinna, just had a quick search round for the dolphin charm for you.  It wasn't on the MeMeMe or Ernest Jones sites but is available on the John Greed site.


----------



## Pinky166

Welcome to the addiction Corrinna. I too would love to see some pictures as and when you get new charms.


----------



## beckypenguin

hi fellow pandora addicts  here is my bracelet so far my boyfriend bought me it a few months ago i am addicted its my birthday soon i have planned out the ones im going to get yay it wont let me put a pic up yet *** im so new but i will asap


----------



## dolphingirl47

Thanks for the friendly welcome to the club. It just made sense getting a Pandora bracelet. Not only are they pretty, but they are a good way to express myself. An added advantage is that they are available in Germany as well. I have learned to dread my birthday and Christmas. Without fail my mother wants to know what I would like as a present and I never know what to tell her. I just spotted that a department store near where my family lives and where my mum shops regularly, is a Pandora stockist.  So in future I will just ask her to get me a charm or two for my bracelet. Voila, Christmas and birthday sorted for years to come.

I will post photos of my bracelet once it has a couple more charms on it. At the moment it feels somewhat self-conscious with just one charm on. I am sure that will be remedied very quickly though. I really want this dolphin charm and if I order from John Greed, I might as well order enough to get the free shipping. I normally spend about $100 a month on perfume oils from the USA and I did not order anything last month as there was nothing that took my fancy so I might just spend that budget on some Pandora goodies. After that it will be strictly one per month though.

Like a few others, I want to fill my bracelet with things that are in some way significant to me. The bunny is representing my husband. This is quite a funny story really. As I am German, DH decided to learn the language. On the train to our registry office wedding, we saw some bunnies and he asked me if there was a German equivalent to the word "bunny" and I told him it was "Karnickel". Somehow he got his wires crossed and wrote down "Bunnickle". After I had picked myself of the floor, this kind of stuck. 11 years on, I still call him Bunnickle. When I for once use his real name, he knows that he is in trouble.

I have decided that this bracelet will have a blue colour scheme. My favourite colour is blue. Still, I was browsing the Pandora website and there are loads of beads with purple in them that I really liked, so the second bracelet will have a purple theme. Yes, I know, talk about an addictive personality. I have all of one charm and already think about a second bracelet.

I have a few questions for you experts:

What are the clips used for and is this something I should consider getting sooner rather than later? Whereabouts on the bracelet do they get attached?

Are spacers needed and what are they actually for? I have so far only seen one spacer that I even remotely like.

How often roughly are new designs released and how often do they retire designs? 

Are you purists or do you mix and match different brands? I really want some Disney charms, but Pandora does not do them. So I have been looking at the tha Chamilia charms, but I am not sure if this would make the bracelet look odd.

Right, I think I read  most of the thread at one point or another, but I think I will go and read it from start to finish.

Corinna


----------



## beckypenguin

hey dolphin girl they bring out beads twice a year in spring and autumn so they should be realeasing new ones soon! i am a purist i like all my to have some significance to me but i have a color scheme that i stick too it is recommended by pandora to stick to a colour scheme otherwise the bracelet would maybe look messy but its entirely up to you mine have a lot of pink gems in it and i love the 50 pound gorgeous purple gem one! i hope to get a few gold and silver ones like the bee and the heart and lock one soon i am not sure how often they retire beads but the clips are used to stop the beads moving like stoppers really its if u want to section of parts of the bracelet hope this helps


----------



## Pinky166

dolphingirl47 said:


> What are the clips used for and is this something I should consider getting sooner rather than later? Whereabouts on the bracelet do they get attached?
> 
> Are spacers needed and what are they actually for? I have so far only seen one spacer that I even remotely like.
> 
> How often roughly are new designs released and how often do they retire designs?
> 
> Are you purists or do you mix and match different brands? I really want some Disney charms, but Pandora does not do them. So I have been looking at the tha Chamilia charms, but I am not sure if this would make the bracelet look odd.
> 
> Right, I think I read  most of the thread at one point or another, but I think I will go and read it from start to finish.
> 
> Corinna



I love the story of your bunnickle!   

I am doing a pink bracelet first as it is my favourite colour. I think they look better if you only have one colour theme.  

I don't mix my charms....I have got 3 of the Chamilia Disney charms but IMHO they don't look right with the Pandora charms as they are a brighter silver, so I have decided my next bracelet will be a disney chamilia one. Then after that I want to do a Pandora Purple bracelet......I like forward planning.    

I think spacers are personal preference as the charms can look very cluttered once you have a lot on them so it is a way to break them up a little.

The clip ones go on the two twisty parts of you bracelet, if you look at my pic I recently posted (page 37, #554) you will see where the clips go. It spreads the charms out into three sections.

I hope this helps but ask away if you have more questions.


----------



## beckypenguin

doh! okay so today im going out to get the queen bee charm its so cute i loved it on bobs bracelet persuaded me to get it after seeing it !!


----------



## beckypenguin

i also live near middlesbrough  small world


----------



## Pinky166

beckypenguin said:


> doh! okay so today im going out to get the queen bee charm its so cute i loved it on bobs bracelet persuaded me to get it after seeing it !!



Welcome to the DISboards Becky. 

Hope you are able to get the charm - would love to see a pic of your bracelet when you are able to post pics.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pinky166 said:


> Thats a good idea Bev. I was thinking a bit more about it and we could all agree on buying a £20 silver one - then give a list of 5 or more that we like for the buyer to choose, its one of those things that you don't want to end up with one that doesn't go with what your collecting or don't like etc...
> 
> Christmastime sounds a great idea though.
> 
> My postman still hasn't been.....



That sounds like a wonderful idea. Count me in!



wicket2005 said:


> Corinna, just had a quick search round for the dolphin charm for you.  It wasn't on the MeMeMe or Ernest Jones sites but is available on the John Greed site.



Thanks for that. John Greed provided. I am absolutely amazed how quick they are. Less than half an hour after I placed my order, I already got an email telling me that my order had been dispatched. I also like the fact that they accept Paypal. Beats typing out all the card details every time.



beckypenguin said:


> hi fellow pandora addicts  here is my bracelet so far my boyfriend bought me it a few months ago i am addicted its my birthday soon i have planned out the ones im going to get yay it wont let me put a pic up yet *** im so new but i will asap



 to the DIS Boards. I think you need to have 10 posts before you are allowed to post pictures or links.



beckypenguin said:


> hey dolphin girl they bring out beads twice a year in spring and autumn so they should be realeasing new ones soon! i am a purist i like all my to have some significance to me but i have a color scheme that i stick too it is recommended by pandora to stick to a colour scheme otherwise the bracelet would maybe look messy but its entirely up to you mine have a lot of pink gems in it and i love the 50 pound gorgeous purple gem one! i hope to get a few gold and silver ones like the bee and the heart and lock one soon i am not sure how often they retire beads but the clips are used to stop the beads moving like stoppers really its if u want to section of parts of the bracelet hope this helps



Thanks for the info. I will look out for the new collection. I will definitely stick to one colour per bracelet. 
Looks like the clips are a good idea. My bunny keeps attaching itself to the threaded divider. I think I love the same clip that you do, but with the blue stones.



Pinky166 said:


> I love the story of your bunnickle!
> 
> I am doing a pink bracelet first as it is my favourite colour. I think they look better if you only have one colour theme.
> 
> I don't mix my charms....I have got 3 of the Chamilia Disney charms but IMHO they don't look right with the Pandora charms as they are a brighter silver, so I have decided my next bracelet will be a disney chamilia one. Then after that I want to do a Pandora Purple bracelet......I like forward planning.
> 
> I think spacers are personal preference as the charms can look very cluttered once you have a lot on them so it is a way to break them up a little.
> 
> The clip ones go on the two twisty parts of you bracelet, if you look at my pic I recently posted (page 37, #554) you will see where the clips go. It spreads the charms out into three sections.
> 
> I hope this helps but ask away if you have more questions.



I will keep an open mind about the spacers. I do love the blue sparkly spacer






The one that I referred to in my earlier post that I could just about tolerate is this one:






I suppose I will probably get away with a couple of spacers and would not mind two of the sparkly ones at all.

I think I keep this bracelet all Pandora then and might start a different bracelet with Chamilia charms when I go to Florida in September. I think I will still get a Pandora base bracelet for it though. I prefer the look of the clasp on the Pandora bracelets. They look classier. Apart from the Disney charms, I have really fallen in love with this Chamilia charm:






My best friend in school was Turkish and brought me an All Seeing Eye pendant back from one holiday. Unfortunately at some stage the chain that I wore it on broke and I lost it. Working for a Middle Eastern company as well, this is almost a must have.

Corinna


----------



## beckypenguin

i got the little bee charm  it is now sitting nicely inbetween the bird and the pink spacer the same as dolphin girls but blue aw i love these little bracelets so much  and thanks for the welcomes to the forum i will post pics asap ! by the way sorry if im posting wrong i dont really know how to use forums properly so i apologise now! whilst i was at the shop i thought id treat my mum as a suprise i got her the little dog charm it looks like our puppy which she adores *** the charm has a little patch over one of its eyes too ! hope she likes it


----------



## kieras nana

corinna!
not sure if this is the shop,you used in manchester,but a customer,who drrinks in the pub i run,went to manchester last week & returned,with a charm for me,i was over the moon 
it was from
arthur kay & bro jewellers
market st
st annes square
manchester
& in the bag,was a card,which they stamp & you get 9 stamps & the 10th charm is free,which is worth it,because you are buying them anyway.
they have a website www.arthurkayjewellers.com
i wish i could get a good pic,of my bracelet,as it is coming along nicely.
i have the
suitcase,because we like our hols
pumpkin,because our favourite time,at disney is MNSSHP,on oct 31st
heart for valentines
house,because we hope to buy one next year
sagittarius sign,because both our birthdays are in dec &
the alarm clock,off the customer,because i'm always wishing away time,till my next hol.
my husband,has just bought me 2 clips today,as well.oh i have a safety chain as well.
next week,i will be getting another one,as i am 1lb off my 4 stone mark,so another stone gone,means another charm.i am having the chicken licken one,as that is what hubby calls,the grandaughter & that is how she signs our cards.
it certainly is addictive 
tracy


----------



## Pinky166

Corinna, the gem spacer you posted is one of the one's I like too.  

Becky - Glad you got it & I am sure your mum will love the little puppy one.


----------



## beckypenguin

thanks pinky  lets hope so cant wait till i can put a pic up! i got my mum her charm bracelet for christmas and she loves it i think its definetly a widespread disease haha pandora addiction! and i can confirm the gem spacers are lovely! i have the baby pink one and its so shiny and sparkly at 35 pounds its a way to add shine and sparkle to your bracelet without having to buy the 50 pound ones


----------



## dolphingirl47

kieras nana said:


> corinna!
> not sure if this is the shop,you used in manchester,but a customer,who drrinks in the pub i run,went to manchester last week & returned,with a charm for me,i was over the moon
> it was from
> arthur kay & bro jewellers
> market st
> st annes square
> manchester
> & in the bag,was a card,which they stamp & you get 9 stamps & the 10th charm is free,which is worth it,because you are buying them anyway.
> they have a website www.arthurkayjewellers.com
> i wish i could get a good pic,of my bracelet,as it is coming along nicely.
> i have the
> suitcase,because we like our hols
> pumpkin,because our favourite time,at disney is MNSSHP,on oct 31st
> heart for valentines
> house,because we hope to buy one next year
> sagittarius sign,because both our birthdays are in dec &
> the alarm clock,off the customer,because i'm always wishing away time,till my next hol.
> my husband,has just bought me 2 clips today,as well.oh i have a safety chain as well.
> next week,i will be getting another one,as i am 1lb off my 4 stone mark,so another stone gone,means another charm.i am having the chicken licken one,as that is what hubby calls,the grandaughter & that is how she signs our cards.
> it certainly is addictive
> tracy




Thanks Tracy. My bracelet came from Green and Benz in the Triangle Centre. I have to check out the jewellery shop you mentioned. I know where this is, but it looks really old-fashioned and I would never have expected them to do something as up to date as Pandora. This shop is virtually next door to the other serious drain on my paycheck - Lush. I hope what they are letting themselves in for by letting me have every 10th charm for free.

Corinna


----------



## Bolanette87

beckypenguin said:


> hi fellow pandora addicts  here is my bracelet so far my boyfriend bought me it a few months ago i am addicted its my birthday soon i have planned out the ones im going to get yay it wont let me put a pic up yet *** im so new but i will asap



Hello!!  Welcome to the Pandora Addict section of the DIS! Always nice to see new fans about!



dolphingirl47 said:


> Thanks for the friendly welcome to the club. It just made sense getting a Pandora bracelet. Not only are they pretty, but they are a good way to express myself. An added advantage is that they are available in Germany as well. I have learned to dread my birthday and Christmas. Without fail my mother wants to know what I would like as a present and I never know what to tell her. I just spotted that a department store near where my family lives and where my mum shops regularly, is a Pandora stockist.  So in future I will just ask her to get me a charm or two for my bracelet. Voila, Christmas and birthday sorted for years to come.
> 
> I will post photos of my bracelet once it has a couple more charms on it. At the moment it feels somewhat self-conscious with just one charm on. I am sure that will be remedied very quickly though. I really want this dolphin charm and if I order from John Greed, I might as well order enough to get the free shipping. I normally spend about $100 a month on perfume oils from the USA and I did not order anything last month as there was nothing that took my fancy so I might just spend that budget on some Pandora goodies. After that it will be strictly one per month though.
> 
> Like a few others, I want to fill my bracelet with things that are in some way significant to me. The bunny is representing my husband. This is quite a funny story really. As I am German, DH decided to learn the language. On the train to our registry office wedding, we saw some bunnies and he asked me if there was a German equivalent to the word "bunny" and I told him it was "Karnickel". Somehow he got his wires crossed and wrote down "Bunnickle". After I had picked myself of the floor, this kind of stuck. 11 years on, I still call him Bunnickle. When I for once use his real name, he knows that he is in trouble.
> 
> I have decided that this bracelet will have a blue colour scheme. My favourite colour is blue. Still, I was browsing the Pandora website and there are loads of beads with purple in them that I really liked, so the second bracelet will have a purple theme. Yes, I know, talk about an addictive personality. I have all of one charm and already think about a second bracelet.
> 
> I have a few questions for you experts:
> 
> What are the clips used for and is this something I should consider getting sooner rather than later? Whereabouts on the bracelet do they get attached?
> 
> Are spacers needed and what are they actually for? I have so far only seen one spacer that I even remotely like.
> 
> How often roughly are new designs released and how often do they retire designs?
> 
> Are you purists or do you mix and match different brands? I really want some Disney charms, but Pandora does not do them. So I have been looking at the tha Chamilia charms, but I am not sure if this would make the bracelet look odd.
> 
> Right, I think I read  most of the thread at one point or another, but I think I will go and read it from start to finish.
> 
> Corinna



I love your Bunnickle story!!! That is so cute!!! 

I'm more of a purist with my bracelet... I'm sticking to all Pandora.... I might do a Trollbeads in the future, but not for a while yet.... I'd personally prefer my charms to be all Pandora on this bracelet!  

Can you see the notches on your bracelet? Those are where clips go... There should be two little notches.... I would personally advise getting clips fairly early on, as it can get a bit frustrating having all the beads suddenly rolling to one end of the bracelet.... My clips are lovely silver swirly ones that my Aunt and Uncle got with my bracelet for me....  

Spacers aren't essential, but I intend getting them to fill up my bracelet!  



dolphingirl47 said:


> Thanks for the info. I will look out for the new collection. I will definitely stick to one colour per bracelet.
> Looks like the clips are a good idea. My bunny keeps attaching itself to the threaded divider. I think I love the same clip that you do, but with the blue stones.
> 
> I will keep an open mind about the spacers. I do love the blue sparkly spacer



I have a mixed colourscheme on my bracelet (Green and Purple) and I think it works quite well.... Have you seen my pics earlier on? I know some people prefer one colour, but sometimes mixing them can look lovely too.... 

I love that spacer too- I want it in Purple for my bracelet... Well, a few of them in purple of course!  

Bob xoxoxoxox


----------



## kieras nana

corinna,
if you p.m me your address,i will post you my card,with the stamp on.if you decide to shop there,you will be one stamp closer,to your free charm.
tracy


----------



## dolphingirl47

Bolanette87 said:


> Hello!!  Welcome to the Pandora Addict section of the DIS! Always nice to see new fans about!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your Bunnickle story!!! That is so cute!!!
> 
> I'm more of a purist with my bracelet... I'm sticking to all Pandora.... I might do a Trollbeads in the future, but not for a while yet.... I'd personally prefer my charms to be all Pandora on this bracelet!
> 
> Can you see the notches on your bracelet? Those are where clips go... There should be two little notches.... I would personally advise getting clips fairly early on, as it can get a bit frustrating having all the beads suddenly rolling to one end of the bracelet.... My clips are lovely silver swirly ones that my Aunt and Uncle got with my bracelet for me....
> 
> Spacers aren't essential, but I intend getting them to fill up my bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a mixed colourscheme on my bracelet (Green and Purple) and I think it works quite well.... Have you seen my pics earlier on? I know some people prefer one colour, but sometimes mixing them can look lovely too....
> 
> I love that spacer too- I want it in Purple for my bracelet... Well, a few of them in purple of course!
> 
> Bob xoxoxoxox



Yes, I have seen your bracelet and love it. Some colours lend themselves easier to be combined then others. Green and purple looks fantastic together and I have used this combination in many of my own jewellery creations. The natural twin for blue is yellow, but I am not to keen on that colour.

I did order one clip today and I have the feeling that a second one is coming home before too long. My bunny keeps trying to escape.



kieras nana said:


> corinna,
> if you p.m me your address,i will post you my card,with the stamp on.if you decide to shop there,you will be one stamp closer,to your free charm.
> tracy




I will send you a PM very shortly. Thanks so much for this.


OMG, I am in so much trouble. One charm per month, who am I kidding? I did order the dolphin charm today 






And those jumped into the cart as well:











I really wanted those as well, but the voice of reason prevailed:











At least for now! Whenever I was asked why I was doing so much overtime, my standard reply used to be "It's not called overtime, it's called swimming with dolphins". I think I might need to amend this. Now it probably be called "It's not called overtime, it's called a new Pandora charm, or two or ten."

I wonder if my charms will arrive tomorrow. I had them sent to my work address. I can probably do with some cheering up tomorrow. I have two days of call monitoring ahead of me.

Corinna


----------



## Bolanette87

Corinna, there is one thing you will learn soon enough: There is NO voice of reason with a Pandora Bracelet to create!!!    

Bob xoxoxoxox


----------



## dolphingirl47

Bolanette87 said:


> Corinna, there is one thing you will learn soon enough: There is NO voice of reason with a Pandora Bracelet to create!!!
> 
> Bob xoxoxoxox



Oh, I think I learned this lesson long before with some of my past obsessions. First it was earrings and I had hundreds of pairs (nowadays I hardly wear earrings), then it was Beanie Babies (I have about 1500 of the little critters) and most recently BPAL perfume oils. I probably have enough perfume oils to last me the rest of my life! At least Pandora charms don't take up much room.

Corinna


----------



## Pinky166

dolphingirl47 said:


> Oh, I think I learned this lesson long before with some of my past obsessions. First it was earrings and I had hundreds of pairs (nowadays I hardly wear earrings), then it was Beanie Babies (I have about 1500 of the little critters) and most recently BPAL perfume oils. I probably have enough perfume oils to last me the rest of my life!* At least Pandora charms don't take up much room.*
> Corinna




I tried using that line on my hubby!


----------



## Bolanette87

dolphingirl47 said:


> Oh, I think I learned this lesson long before with some of my past obsessions. First it was earrings and I had hundreds of pairs (nowadays I hardly wear earrings), then it was Beanie Babies (I have about 1500 of the little critters) and most recently BPAL perfume oils. I probably have enough perfume oils to last me the rest of my life! At least Pandora charms don't take up much room.
> 
> Corinna



Oh dear.... I'm sensing a pattern here..... I have an obsession with earrings (Owning hundreds of pairs), and a huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge collection of Beanie Babies.....

It's true enough that they don't take up much room.... Sadly Robert doesn't see that as a good excuse!!  

Bob xxoxoxoxox


----------



## dolphingirl47

Bolanette87 said:


> Oh dear.... I'm sensing a pattern here..... I have an obsession with earrings (Owing hundreds of pairs), and a huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge collection of Beanie Babies.....
> 
> It's true enough that they don't take up much room.... Sadly Robert doesn't see that as a good excuse!!
> 
> Bob xxoxoxoxox



DH has not cottoned on to my new obsession as yet even though I keep dangling it in front of him and even asked him to close the clasp for me after I had a shower earlier. I wear mine on my right wrist and I am pretty useless with my left hand. 

Corinna


----------



## Bolanette87

dolphingirl47 said:


> DH has not cottoned on to my new obsession as yet even though I keep dangling it in front of him and even asked him to close the clasp for me after I had a shower earlier. I wear mine on my right wrist and I am pretty useless with my left hand.
> 
> Corinna



Same here..... Trust me, your left hand will get trained up for the clasp!!  

Bob xoxoxoxxo


----------



## Pinky166

Bolanette87 said:


> Same here..... Trust me, your left hand will get trained up for the clasp!!
> 
> Bob xoxoxoxxo




I was going to say that - it took me a few days of getting annoyed with hubby as he faffed about with it so I soon got the knack of doing it up with my left hand.


----------



## beckypenguin

wow dolphin girl what a gorgeous shades of blue bracelet ! it will look lovely! i hope they bring out this years spring charms soon! i cant wait im so addicted haha i have the photos of my bracelet ready to put on here just need ten posts pffff! p.s its nice to have other people to talk to about this addiction i babble on and on to my boyfriend and family and they look so bored whilst im exicted talking bout which charms i want next haha


----------



## beckypenguin

p.p.s thankyou for the welcome  and my mum did love the little puppy charm yay its mothers day soon i might get her the teacup or the little girl hmm!


----------



## beckypenguin

hey yay ten posts so heres my bracelet so far!
the snowman was a reminder of a special christmas for me
the pink spacer - was a treat for myself
the queen bee - also a treat for myself
the bird - my dad got me because i like birds and photograph and draw them a lot
the heart with a pink stone - my boyfriend bought me when he got the bracelet
the penguin - nickname my boyfriend calls me pengy or penguin haha 
the letter B - for becky
the angel - was through a hard time when i was ill a lot recently in and out of hospital was for hope
and the square one on the end with a pink stone - my boyfriends mum got me for christmas


----------



## Pinky166

Oh your bracelet is lovely Becky.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

My awesomely amazing mummy bought me one when we went to Bath a couple of weeks ago  . It's a birthday present for me, but i had to try it out and stufff, so i was there when she bought it.  I haven't got any charms for it yet, though, but i've been looking.


----------



## wicket2005

Lovely new charms girls.  Lovely photo becky, we are lucky having a Pandora Concept Shop in town. 

I knew you would buy some more charms Corinna and what nice ones they are.

Well done Tracy on your weight loss.


----------



## beckypenguin

thanks pinky and wicket ! on valentines day my boyfriend bought me a pandora necklace and 3 charms on it but i was awful and had to tell him i dont wear necklaces i felt so guilty he paid 150 pounds in total! i asked him to take it back and get the money back it was a gorgeous thought but he didnt have to spend that much on me for no reason i felt guilty as! anyways because he paid on his credit card they wouldnt let him get his money back instead they gave him store credit of 150! he said he is going to buy me charms over the year its my birthday in two weeks i am exicted for what charms he chooses i will try not to buy anymore from now till then haha but its so hard not too pfffff


----------



## wicket2005

What a lovely present though Becky.  I am getting the necklace for my birthday in June but only going to have one charm on it, the bracelet is heavy enough without having a heavy necklace.

I am only buying charms to represent something each month.  I have finished buying this month's lot and spent my budget so will be selling stuff as I need the clips next and a few spacers.

Strugglying to find a charm to represent Easter at the moment.  They do have an Easter Egg one which I do like but it has pink gems in it which is no good for me at the moment.  Still they may bring out some other Easter related ones soon.


----------



## beckypenguin

yeah i agree the necklace would be so heavy around the neck! i prefer the bracelet im not a fan of necklaces or jewlery until my boyfriend got me the pandora bracelet im 18 and been with him 2 years and 2 months he makes me so happy so a lot of the charms i like to do about him or love haha how soppy! hmmm well they have a bunny? and yeah im not to keen on the egg hmmm there arent many other beads i can think of that relate to easter like you said lets hope they bring some out with the spring collection i hope they release them soon! i cant wait  ! god knows what i will do to fulfill my life when i have completed this bracelet! haha probably buy another


----------



## Pinky166

What a lovely mummy you have Sian. What charms do you like? Have you got a theme/colour in mind?

Bev - Where did you see the easter egg one? I don't recall seeing that one.


----------



## beckypenguin

hi pinky the easter egg one i dont know about bev but ive only ever seen online not in shops i think it was on beadazzle which has a great choice of charms of possibly johngreed! its very cute actually if u google pandora easter egg charm it might bring a picture up for you


----------



## wicket2005

I think it was on the mememe site.  That site tends to give all the beads their proper name.


----------



## wicket2005

Becky, don't know what you are doing (work/study wise) but our Pandora shop is after a shop assistant.


----------



## beckypenguin

well actually sorta sucks right now because im not doing anything i suffer from panic attacks and i have a phobia and i cant leave the house  which sucks! seens as im 18 and housebound is quite hard but i should be glad im not pyshically ill and just mental haha aw wow i would love to work there though! they sell charms in yarm aswell near middlesbrough! its called whittakers jewlers on the high street ooo i wonder how much discount youd get! haha id spend all my wages in there!


----------



## wicket2005

That's a shame Becky, hope things get better.  The other stockist in our area is Whittakers at Stokesley, it's classed as a gold store so should have a good range.


----------



## beckypenguin

oo awesome yarm middlesbrough and now stokelsely are the only places i know round here that sell them to be honest ! does anyone know what charm they are going to buy next  ?


----------



## wicket2005

Becky, there is a Pandora Concept Shop in Middlesbrough town centre in Captain Cook's Square opposite TK Maxx.


----------



## dolphingirl47

beckypenguin said:


> hey yay ten posts so heres my bracelet so far!
> the snowman was a reminder of a special christmas for me
> the pink spacer - was a treat for myself
> the queen bee - also a treat for myself
> the bird - my dad got me because i like birds and photograph and draw them a lot
> the heart with a pink stone - my boyfriend bought me when he got the bracelet
> the penguin - nickname my boyfriend calls me pengy or penguin haha
> the letter B - for becky
> the angel - was through a hard time when i was ill a lot recently in and out of hospital was for hope
> and the square one on the end with a pink stone - my boyfriends mum got me for christmas



Becky, I really love your bracelet.


Well my charms already arrived this morning. The dolphin is so much cuter than in the pictures. Now my bracelet no longer has to feel self-conscious. I will take a photo in daylight tomorrow.

Wearing my Pandora bracelet to work today definitely added to my street cred. One person in one of the teams I look after is a bit of a fashionista. She saw my bracelet and said "This looks just like the ones in my magazines." Out came a copy of Marie Claire and she showed me a full page add for Pandora bracelets. I told her that it did not just look like it, but was indeed the real thing. She was well impressed. Others commented about it as well.

Tomorrow I have an unexpected day off. I should have spent today and tomorrow doing call monitoring, but after about an hour this morning, the system was taken offline for a major system rebuilt. Add to this that I have a lot of sickness in my team at the moment and I could not even do any life call monitoring. So they offered me that I could swap my day off so that I am off tomorrow and come in on Tuesday to do the call monitoring. That means that I have to work 7 days in a row, but I will survive. I am sure working 7 days in a row should earn me another Pandora charm.

Corinna


----------



## beckypenguin

thanks dolphin girl  ive found that too when my charms arrive theyre much more cuter and detailed than in the pictures! i know its seen as quite a "cool" thing to have people always comment on mine its known for being like an expensive thing too apparently yay street cred haha hmm i am a bit confused for my birthday which is the 20th of this month my mum said i could have the one of the big gem charms for 50 pounds i originally thought purple would be nice the ameythst one but now im not so sure all the other gem ones in my bracelet are pink and hopefully when i have the cash i want to pay 75 for the dangly star charm to go in the center of my braclet in between the penguin and letter B but i dont want the purple to clash with the pink gem ones i have and the cold do you guys think i should stick with pink and gold ? or do u reckon the purple might look ok its just a lot of money want to get it right hmmm help?


----------



## beckypenguin

thanks dolphin girl  ive found that too when my charms arrive theyre much more cuter and detailed than in the pictures! i know its seen as quite a "cool" thing to have people always comment on mine its known for being like an expensive thing too apparently yay street cred haha hmm i am a bit confused for my birthday which is the 20th of this month my mum said i could have the one of the big gem charms for 50 pounds i originally thought purple would be nice the ameythst one but now im not so sure all the other gem ones in my bracelet are pink and hopefully when i have the cash i want to pay 75 for the dangly star charm to go in the center of my braclet in between the penguin and letter B but i dont want the purple to clash with the pink gem ones i have and the cold do you guys think i should stick with pink and gold ? or do u reckon the purple might look ok its just a lot of money want to get it right hmmm help?


----------



## wideeyes

Hope someone is around to help as in the process of choicing one to buy now, if I buy one of the so called completed ones can I still add beads to it?


----------



## Bolanette87

wideeyes said:


> Hope someone is around to help as in the process of choicing one to buy now, if I buy one of the so called completed ones can I still add beads to it?



You can unless there is no space left on the bracelet of course.....  

Bob xoxoxoxo


----------



## wideeyes

Bolanette87 said:


> You can unless there is no space left on the bracelet of course.....
> 
> Bob xoxoxoxo



Thanks, I was thinking of getting this one, I wanted to be sure I can add to it before I buy though. 

http://www.johngreeddesign.co.uk/in...&s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=&


----------



## Bolanette87

wideeyes said:


> Thanks, I was thinking of getting this one, I wanted to be sure I can add to it before I buy though.
> 
> http://www.johngreeddesign.co.uk/in...&s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=&



You should certainly be able to add to that!  

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## wideeyes

Bolanette87 said:


> You should certainly be able to add to that!
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



Thanks, just ordered it, can't wait for it to arrive now.


----------



## TinkTatoo

I just knew it was a mistake opening this thread  

I've been looking for a new bracelet and love the Pandora ones and there are some great bracelets on this thread  . I'm going to look at the building bit on the American site and also have a look in town tomorrow as I know there is one jewelers who sells them. 

Has anyone got a bracelet that has some gold charms on and can you get charms in Florida?


----------



## Pinky166

beckypenguin said:


> thanks dolphin girl  ive found that too when my charms arrive theyre much more cuter and detailed than in the pictures! i know its seen as quite a "cool" thing to have people always comment on mine its known for being like an expensive thing too apparently yay street cred haha hmm i am a bit confused for my birthday which is the 20th of this month my mum said i could have the one of the big gem charms for 50 pounds i originally thought purple would be nice the ameythst one but now im not so sure all the other gem ones in my bracelet are pink and hopefully when i have the cash i want to pay 75 for the dangly star charm to go in the center of my braclet in between the penguin and letter B but i dont want the purple to clash with the pink gem ones i have and the cold do you guys think i should stick with pink and gold ? or do u reckon the purple might look ok its just a lot of money want to get it right hmmm help?



I am doing a pink one too Becky. Below is a link to the gem charm I want to get - they describe it as Purple but I have seen it and it is definately pink....this could be an option for you.  


http://www.johngreeddesign.co.uk/in...s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=3&


----------



## Pinky166

wideeyes said:


> Thanks, just ordered it, can't wait for it to arrive now.



Yay!  Congrats Claire - another addict to add to the club.


----------



## wideeyes

Pinky166 said:


> Yay!  Congrats Claire - another addict to add to the club.



Thanks - I am already looking at beads and haven't got my bracelet yet, should probably wait before spending anymore though, been on a bit spending spree today.


----------



## Pinky166

Don't worry Claire we all suffer with that problem on here.


----------



## wideeyes

oops, I shouldn't of looked, just orderd a cat to represent DD as she used to say she wanted to be a cat when she grew up and has about 50 cuddle cat toys, and a guitar as DBF plays guitar. I also want to get the tudor rose one. Spent a small fortune on this today.


----------



## Pinky166

wideeyes said:


> oops, I shouldn't of looked, just orderd a cat to represent DD as she used to say she wanted to be a cat when she grew up and has about 50 cuddle cat toys, and a guitar as DBF plays guitar. I also want to get the tudor rose one. Spent a small fortune on this today.


----------



## Bolanette87

TinkTatoo said:


> I just knew it was a mistake opening this thread
> 
> I've been looking for a new bracelet and love the Pandora ones and there are some great bracelets on this thread  . I'm going to look at the building bit on the American site and also have a look in town tomorrow as I know there is one jewelers who sells them.
> 
> Has anyone got a bracelet that has some gold charms on and can you get charms in Florida?



I don't have any solid gold charms, but I do have a silver one with a bit of gold on it- They're very lovely. I don't like gold jewellery at all, but I've seen pure gold Pandora bracelets before and they're gorgeous...... (Also very pricey mind!).....

There is a list earlier on in the thread somewhere of some stockists in Florida....  

Bob xoxoxoxxo


----------



## dolphingirl47

Welcome to the club wideeyes and TinkTattoo. You are doomed  

I managed to take photos today, but they have not come out all that well:







Yes, I have been a bad girl. I went into town and ended up with a second clip, another glass charm and an owl charm.

The owl is representing my dad who collects owls.

Dolphins are my favourite animals. I have had the chance to swim with dolphins 7 times, had three shallow water encounters with dolphins as well as two shallow water encounters with Belugas and the chance to touch and interact with killer whales. So dolphins (and their relatives) are definitely a passion for me.


Corinna


----------



## Pinky166

Your bracelet looks lovely Corinna. I love the Blue theme.


----------



## TinkTatoo

Bolanette87 said:


> I don't have any solid gold charms, but I do have a silver one with a bit of gold on it- They're very lovely. I don't like gold jewellery at all, but I've seen pure gold Pandora bracelets before and they're gorgeous...... (Also very pricey mind!).....



Unless I win that 100,000,000 on the Euro Millions I won't be going for a pure gold one  

I did like the look of the silver & gold ones together and they might be a bit more withing my price range  




dolphingirl47 said:


> TinkTattoo. You are doomed
> 
> I managed to take photos today, but they have not come out all that well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have been a bad girl. I went into town and ended up with a second clip, another glass charm and an owl charm.
> 
> The owl is representing my dad who collects owls.
> 
> Dolphins are my favourite animals. I have had the chance to swim with dolphins 7 times, had three shallow water encounters with dolphins as well as two shallow water encounters with Belugas and the chance to touch and interact with killer whales. So dolphins (and their relatives) are definitely a passion for me.
> 
> 
> Corinna



That's lovely and I'm really enjoying reading everyone's story about their bracelets.


----------



## beckypenguin

wow pinky that looks gorrrrgeous! i have seen that in purple on bobs bracelet and i think it would look silly to have all pink gems and silver charms and silver and gold ones then one random purple one! should probably stick to the pattern i think i know what my mums getting me for my birthday now  haha i bet its soo sparkly when you see it in person  thanks for that! by the way my boyfriend dropped a small hint he may be treating me to the heart padlock charm with the little gold key i dont know if anyone knows this charm but it looks cute as


----------



## beckypenguin

dolphin girl your bracelet looks great  i love the blue colour scheme and tink tatto.. im going for gold and silver charms themed bracelet along with pink gems  so far for silver and gold i have the queen bee which is a silver bee with a little gold crown i also hope to get the dangly gold star charm the silver heart padlock with a dangly gold key on the end and the like silver circle one with x stitching made out of gold  however the majority of these charms are 50 or 75 so i will be saving but it will be worth it!


----------



## jjk

OOH,  im so excited Hubby has just come in asked me to go to a Pandora website and join the pandora club and build my own Bracelet and save it in my wish list, its our 10th wedding anniversary on the third of April, so fingers crossed it might be my pressie    the suspense is killing me  

how many days is that, not sure i can wait that long


----------



## beckypenguin

yay! haha what a lovely husband you have! youll have to let us know for sure if you get one haha get planning those charms


----------



## Pinky166

Corinna I forgot to say earlier that I have two of the Silver & Gold charms - they are lovely. I have the cupcake which has a gold cherry on the top & the christmas tree with a gold star on top.  

Rachel thats fab!!! I hope he gets it for you - what a wonderful anniversary present.  




beckypenguin said:


> wow pinky that looks gorrrrgeous! i have seen that in purple on bobs bracelet and i think it would look silly to have all pink gems and silver charms and silver and gold ones then one random purple one! should probably stick to the pattern i think i know what my mums getting me for my birthday now  haha i bet its soo sparkly when you see it in person  thanks for that! by the way my boyfriend dropped a small hint he may be treating me to the heart padlock charm with the little gold key i dont know if anyone knows this charm but it looks cute as



I am glad you like it Becky....I think I will have to wait for it until my birthday in June as I have bought lots recently.


----------



## wicket2005

Bracelets all looking good.


----------



## irongirlof12

beautiful charms , i am hoping for a Pandora bracelet ofr Mothers day i have dropped enough hints!!!!


----------



## wicket2005

This is my updated photo now.  The two charms at each end are the latest ones.  On the left the daisy one to represent being a Mum (everyone picks daisies for their Mum), dog one to represent the family boxer dog's 8th birthday in March.  Going over to the right the end one is to celebrate selling my photos on fotolia and the next one in represents a I, my hubbie's initial and who has just had a birthday.


----------



## Bolanette87

Everyone's bracelets are looking gorgeous! Wicket2005, I love your new gemstone charm..... It's gorgeous!

When we went out for lunch today the woman taking our payment had a Pandora on so I commented on how nice it looked, and then she asked to see my bracelet.... We were chatting about charms whilst Robert looked utterly clueless!  

Bob xoxoxoxox


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks Bob, I love it too.  Ran out of funds now (again) so back to selling things.


----------



## TinkTatoo

I went to have a look at some bracelets and I was surprised at how dainty they were. They look so huge in the photos here that I though they were much bulkier  

I have some money in my Paypal account so I wanted to get a couple of charms from E-bay but I'm wary after reading about the fake one. Could anyone recommend an e-bay seller who they think / knows sells genuine charms?


----------



## Pinky166

Wow Bev - your bracelet is looking fab.  You got lots of new ones.  



TinkTatoo said:


> I have some money in my Paypal account so I wanted to get a couple of charms from E-bay but I'm wary after reading about the fake one. Could anyone recommend an e-bay seller who they think / knows sells genuine charms?




It was me that bought the fake (thankfully I got all my money back), TBH I really don't think it's worth the hassle of buying them on ebay at the moment as they all seem to sell for the price that you can buy them from the online retailers anyway. I have even seen some of them sell for £5 + more than what you can buy them for elsewhere.


----------



## TinkTatoo

Pinky166 said:


> ....It was me that bought the fake (thankfully I got all my money back), TBH I really don't think it's worth the hassle of buying them on ebay at the moment as they all seem to sell for the price that you can buy them from the online retailers anyway. I have even seen some of them sell for £5 + more than what you can buy them for elsewhere.



I normally wouldn't bother but my Paypal account is linked to my US bank account and as the exchange rate is so bad I thought I might as well use the money in there to buy charms rather than send it over to the UK


----------



## Pinky166

TinkTatoo said:


> I normally wouldn't bother but my Paypal account is linked to my US bank account and as the exchange rate is so bad I thought I might as well use the money in there to buy charms rather than send it over to the UK



Oh I see what you mean. All I can suggest is check there feedback score & make sure they have had lots of activity on the ebay account for at least a year. Also read feedback to check it's recent & relates to selling charms.

It really is hit & miss though as I did all of the above & still got conned.


----------



## wicket2005

I cannot recommend an EBay seller and to be honest I wouldn't buy any from EBay as it is such a popular item it is open to abuse.

I can recommend mememe accessories, John Greed and Ernest Jones who I have bought from online and as Claire mentions in this thread you can get cashback using Quidco for mememe and Ernest Jones.


----------



## wicket2005

Pinky166 said:


> Wow Bev - your bracelet is looking fab.  You got lots of new ones.



Thanks Claire.  I still need more, need being the word like any addiction.   You buy one and immediately want another one.

Looking at buying either the dangly tulip or flower charm to represent Easter unless they bring out some more by April.

In the meantime, looking at more spacers and clips now but need cash first.  One minute I have it the next minute it is gone.  These bracelets are getting quite valuable when you tot the price up.


----------



## TinkTatoo

Pinky166 said:


> Oh I see what you mean. All I can suggest is check there feedback score & make sure they have had lots of activity on the ebay account for at least a year. Also read feedback to check it's recent & relates to selling charms.
> 
> It really is hit & miss though as I did all of the above & still got conned.





wicket2005 said:


> I cannot recommend an EBay seller and to be honest I wouldn't buy any from EBay as it is such a popular item it is open to abuse.
> 
> I can recommend mememe accessories, John Greed and Ernest Jones who I have bought from online and as Claire mentions in this thread you can get cashback using Quidco for mememe and Ernest Jones.



I think I might forget about e-bay then. Surprisingly enough the charms are actually slightly cheaper here in Ireland (that must be a first  )


One thing I forgot to ask is if any one wears the bracelet all the time?


----------



## Bolanette87

TinkTatoo said:


> One thing I forgot to ask is if any one wears the bracelet all the time?



I only take mine off to sleep!

Bob xoxoxoxox


----------



## Pinky166

TinkTatoo said:


> I normally wouldn't bother but my Paypal account is linked to my US bank account and as the exchange rate is so bad I thought I might as well use the money in there to buy charms rather than send it over to the UK



It just occured to me if you order from the John Greed site you can use paypal.  

http://www.johngreeddesign.co.uk/


----------



## TinkTatoo

Pinky166 said:


> It just occured to me if you order from the John Greed site you can use paypal.
> 
> http://www.johngreeddesign.co.uk/



Thanks


----------



## wicket2005

TinkTatoo said:


> I think I might forget about e-bay then. Surprisingly enough the charms are actually slightly cheaper here in Ireland (that must be a first  )
> 
> 
> One thing I forgot to ask is if any one wears the bracelet all the time?



No, I wear different sets of jewellery each day as I cannot stand things not being used.  I will wear the bracelet on a special day though as well as on the Pandora day.


----------



## TinkTatoo

I've just ordered my first bracelet and charms   I've gone for















The A is for DS the N is for DD and I got the dog as it reminds me of the Target dog and I love shopping there when we are in Florida   I ordered them from the US and got all 4 items for about 20 Euros more than I'd pay for just the bracelet here in Ireland. Thanks to a tip from Claire I'm going to use my Paypal funds at John Greed to get these















The Bear is for DS as he loves teddies, the T-shirt is for DD as she loves fashion and the Ghost / Pumpkin are for the first MNSSHP we went to last year. I'll post a picture of them on the bracelet when they all arrive


----------



## jjk

We have just got back from a trip into Reading where we came across a pandora stockist and my hubby bought me this as an early Anniversary Pressie 

I am so chuffed and cant wait to fill my bracelet


----------



## Pinky166

Tinktatoo - That's fab!!! I am glad you managed to order so much. Can't wait to see your piccie when it arrives.  

Rachel - That is excellent!!!!  Is hubby going to let you wear it now or have you got to wait until your anniversary? What is the charm on the left, I can't quite make out which one it is?


----------



## beckypenguin

wow lovely charms on everyones bracelets i wish my birthday would hurry up  cant wait for my charms haha and i think next to te pink bead its a little treasure box


----------



## jjk

Pinky166 said:


> Rachel - That is excellent!!!!  Is hubby going to let you wear it now or have you got to wait until your anniversary? What is the charm on the left, I can't quite make out which one it is?



My lovely Hubby has let me have it early, he would only let me have a couple of charms now as i think he wants to choose  some for our anniversary    

The charm on the left is a tiny little treasure chest with a heart on the back , I just loved it when i saw it  


I think hubby is a bit worried now i have found a store in Reading


----------



## Pinky166

jjk said:


> My lovely Hubby has let me have it early, he would only let me have a couple of charms now as i think he wants to choose  some for our anniversary
> 
> The charm on the left is a tiny little treasure chest with a heart on the back , I just loved it when i saw it
> 
> 
> I think hubby is a bit worried now i have found a store in Reading



Aww bless him.    I thought it was the little treasure chest but wasn't sure. Very cute. 

He should be worried!!!!  

Hope everything goes well tomorrow. I will be thinking of you & Jordan.  


Becky - When is your birthday? I have to wait until June for mine as hubby won't let me buy anymore.


----------



## jjk

Pinky166 said:


> .
> 
> Hope everything goes well tomorrow. I will be thinking of you & Jordan.



 thanks xx


----------



## wicket2005

jjk, lovely bracelet and hope everything goes well tomorrow (don't know what is happening but sending you good wishes  ).

Tinkatoo, lovely charms and looking forward to seeing your bracelet photo when you post it.

Claire, I had to smile when I saw you said your hubbie said you cannot buy any till June.  I just cannot see that happening.   Did you give up charm buying for Lent?  I think you will have to sell something of your own on Ebay.  I just sold some more games and a cd at Cex, enough to order a spacer, so now digging out some more stuff to sell for a clip.  Looks like I will have to buy one of the cheapest clips, I like the scroll one (I think Bob has that one) so looking to raise £23.


----------



## beckypenguin

pinky my birthday is the 20th of this month not long really! i cant wait to get them and take a photo of the updated charms and put it on here to show you all  and yes i sell things on ebay to feed this very expensive addiction  worth every penny though haha


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> Claire, I had to smile when I saw you said your hubbie said you cannot buy any till June.  I just cannot see that happening.   Did you give up charm buying for Lent?  I think you will have to sell something of your own on Ebay.  I just sold some more games and a cd at Cex, enough to order a spacer, so now digging out some more stuff to sell for a clip.  Looks like I will have to buy one of the cheapest clips, I like the scroll one (I think Bob has that one) so looking to raise £23.



It's not fair Bev....he means it but I will wear him down.  

I have been selling loads of my stuff on ebay & saving all my Quidco money (£800 so far  ) but it's all in a seperate bank account for holiday spends.  

I uploaded a three photos on Fotalia today - if they get accepted then I will upload some more. How many photos have you got on there?


----------



## wicket2005

Pinky166 said:


> I uploaded a three photos on Fotalia today - if they get accepted then I will upload some more. How many photos have you got on there?



Class.  Just under 200 up for sale, best selling one I took in the garden and second best one of my hubbie (just legs) mowing the grass.  You take some beautiful photos but sometimes Fotolia takes the most boring photos in to sell (like a boiling pan of pasta) as they have a lot of beautiful ones already.  Hopefully your photos will be accepted but if they are not just keep submitting them and if not submit to Bigstockphotos who sometimes take them.  Nothing to lose and you could gain some Pandora spends.  Let me know how you get on, I would be very surprised if your photos were not accepted.  The ones of the boxers are excellent in my opinion but as I have said it depends on what they are looking for.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> Class.  Just under 200 up for sale, best selling one I took in the garden and second best one of my hubbie (just legs) mowing the grass.  You take some beautiful photos but sometimes Fotolia takes the most boring photos in to sell (like a boiling pan of pasta) as they have a lot of beautiful ones already.  Hopefully your photos will be accepted but if they are not just keep submitting them and if not submit to Bigstockphotos who sometimes take them.  Nothing to lose and you could gain some Pandora spends.  Let me know how you get on, I would be very surprised if your photos were not accepted.  The ones of the boxers are excellent in my opinion but as I have said it depends on what they are looking for.  Fingers crossed.



Thanks Bev - I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## wideeyes

I now want the suitcase which says Paris on now too as I saw my favourite band Aerosmith at Paris.


----------



## stubb

hi
you may be interested, amazon are selling lots of charms some are silver some not I have ordered 4 of the murano glass ones that are silver they are £6.00 each it may be worth a look.
Michelle


----------



## beckypenguin

thanks for the tip michelle  as a treat for my birthday i might be brave and buy a 75 pound gold and silver one for myself. its one ive wanted for ages and im worried if they bring out the new charms for spring they may retire some charms and id dieee if they retierd this one 75 pounds is steep but id rather buy it now then have it discontinued and never be able to buy it!


----------



## Pinky166

stubb said:


> hi
> you may be interested, amazon are selling lots of charms some are silver some not I have ordered 4 of the murano glass ones that are silver they are £6.00 each it may be worth a look.
> Michelle



Thanks Michelle. I have seen them on there but they are not authentic Pandora Charms.


----------



## Pinky166

beckypenguin said:


> thanks for the tip michelle  as a treat for my birthday i might be brave and buy a 75 pound gold and silver one for myself. its one ive wanted for ages and im worried if they bring out the new charms for spring they may retire some charms and id dieee if they retierd this one 75 pounds is steep but id rather buy it now then have it discontinued and never be able to buy it!



Which gold & silver one is it Becky?


----------



## beckypenguin

its this one


----------



## wicket2005

That is lovely Becky.


----------



## beckypenguin

thanks  its going to be the cneter of my bracelet in between my initial and the letter B then for my birthday my mums getting me this one and i thought it would nice on the other side of my initial near the star


----------



## beckypenguin

sorry i meant inbetween the penguin and the letter b


----------



## wicket2005

I love the sparkly ones.  I am looking forward to having a pink bracelet at some point.


----------



## Pinky166

Oh I love the star one Becky - it will look fab on your bracelet.


----------



## TinkTatoo

beckypenguin said:


> its this one



I like that one - I saw it in my local jewelers  

Are they due to bring out new charms soon then?


----------



## wideeyes

I got my bracelet, yay! getting my new beads for it on Wedesnday.


----------



## wicket2005

wideeyes said:


> I got my bracelet, yay! getting my new beads for it on Wedesnday.



That is good news, remember to post a photo up.


----------



## wideeyes

wicket2005 said:


> That is good news, remember to post a photo up.



I will post a photo when I have collected my new beads from Ernest Jones. 

At the moment it is just the heart and separator's that I posted a link off before. The separators are swinging all around the bracelet so hopefully the new beads will stop them from doing that as much.


----------



## wicket2005

It is nice watching a bracelet being built up and hearing why a particular charm was chosen so don't be bothered if you only have a few charms.


----------



## Pinky166

wideeyes said:


> I will post a photo when I have collected my new beads from Ernest Jones.
> 
> At the moment it is just the heart and separator's that I posted a link off before. The separators are swinging all around the bracelet so hopefully the new beads will stop them from doing that as much.



When you get a few more charms then you will need to get two clip ones which stay in the fixed position over the twisted threaded sections. That then holds the charms into the three sections & stops them moving around so much. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## wideeyes

Pinky166 said:


> When you get a few more charms then you will need to get two clip ones which stay in the fixed position over the twisted threaded sections. That then holds the charms into the three sections & stops them moving around so much. Hope that makes sense.



Yes, I have seen them in the booklet that came with my bracelet.


----------



## wicket2005

My updated bracelet with new spacer, between snake and cat's eye (two pretend diamonds with a line between).


----------



## Bolanette87

irongirlof12 said:


> lovely bracelets- I'll bet the pandora company are not suffering during the recession  - bob alone is paying for a lot of staff wages
> 
> I can't decide between a trollbeads bracelet or pandora



I personally adore Pandora.... Trollbeads are gorgeous though. They also look to work out more expensive though.... I'm considering getting one for Robert for our anniversary in April if I can stretch to it! He likes Pandoras, but they aren't chunky enough for him..... 

Bob xoxoxoxox


----------



## wicket2005

Our Pandora Concept Shop always has people in it everytime we go passed, that and Primark seem to be the busiest shops in town.


----------



## beckypenguin

yayy my friend is going to pick up the star charm for me today


----------



## beckypenguin

p.s wow thebracelet above is gorgeous i love the browny orange sparkly bead on the end !


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks Becky, remember to post a new photo up.


----------



## wideeyes

I will be picking mine up tomorrow, I am tempted to buy another one.


----------



## wicket2005

Charms or bracelet?


----------



## wideeyes

charms,


----------



## wicket2005

Good girl.


----------



## Pinky166

I desperately want to buy a charm but my hubby is refusing to let me.


----------



## Bolanette87

I went to the Garden Centre today (Bought four Yankee Candle Tarts- Wahay!) and I noticed them selling some fakey Pandora style bracelets and charms! They were actually quite nice.... The bracelets were about £4 and the Charms ranged in price from about £1.99 to £6.... The glass beads were especially lovely... Robert quite fancies getting one of those... 

I laughed though 'cause there was one woman getting one for her neice I believe, and she noticed I was wearing a real Pandora bracelet, and she asked if she could have a look at it. I said she could, and she said: "She'll never tell the difference!"...    I felt like saying: "Yes she will!!!!"... I mean, they're nice, but they are nowhere near being like Pandoras...!!

Bob xoxoxoxox


----------



## wicket2005

Never mind, at least you have a bracelet and lots of charms.  They are expensive and the trouble is once you buy one charm you want another one, it is just never ending.  At least we can enjoy looking and planning which one to buy next.


----------



## wicket2005

Yeah Bob I agree the quality is just there with the Pandora ones.  I do like other makes but would stick to one type of bracelet with its own charms.

(I bought some Yankee stuff down in York yesterday, bargain jar of Fruit Punch from the Simply Home range which is retired now, it smells lovely, just a shame you cannot get tarts for it any more)


----------



## kieras nana

i had a lovely surprise today.i was behind the bar working,when the postman came in,with a recorded delivery for me.i recognised my sisters handwriting & when i opened it up,there was a little pandora parcel in it.i was over the moon,i ripped it open & there was the present charm  
i love it!!!
it certainly made my day 
tracy


----------



## wicket2005

So pleased for you Tracy.


----------



## Bolanette87

kieras nana said:


> i had a lovely surprise today.i was behind the bar working,when the postman came in,with a recorded delivery for me.i recognised my sisters handwriting & when i opened it up,there was a little pandora parcel in it.i was over the moon,i ripped it open & there was the present charm
> i love it!!!
> it certainly made my day
> tracy



Awww! What a lovely thing for her to do!

Bob xoxooxox


----------



## Pinky166

Aww that's lovely Tracy.


----------



## beckypenguin

hi guys major dissapointment my friend brought the star charm to my house today after buying it on my card for me and im so dissapointed for 75 pounds its so tiny a lot lot smaller than the charms it doesnt look like its even pandora or fits in with the bracelet  its so not worth the 75 pounds the picture is so midleading its absolutely tiny i knew it wud be small but this is ridiculous ugh hope i can get a refund or something or like swap it  gutted


----------



## wicket2005

If you bought it from the shop in town you can exchange it no problem as it says so on the receipt.  I know the charms are small as I keep getting used to seeing great big blow ups on this screen then they look minute in the real.  I try now and see the charm I am interested in before I buy it (I know this is difficult for you) because sometimes I don't like them when I see them for real.


----------



## wideeyes

Heres mine, got my beads from Ernest Jones this morning.






I want to get a couple to add a bit of colour now - not sure what colour yet though, do you think pink and blue go well together?

I am a bit gutted my birth stone is Garnet as I hate the colour.


----------



## beckypenguin

yeah im gna try that thanks wicket i know but this is just silly its soo small a lot smaller than even the beads :/ hmmm im going to ask my mum to go on monday to exchange it im not keeping something i paid 75 pounds for if i just think its ok still cant wait for the charms im getting for my birthday


----------



## wicket2005

Lovely bracelet Claire.  I know Ernest Jones take ages to get the free delivery to the shop, I have to be patient when I order from them.

The general rule for Pandora bracelets is to stick to the same colour palette, though contrasting colours would go together as well as complimenting colours.  I have sort of accidentally had a couple of colours in mine, due to having to pick charms to represent an event.

On my colorSutra on my ipod it gives for blue as a contrasting colour orange with complimenting colours of purple, light blue, orangery yellow and a deeper orange.  With the pink it gives green as a contrasting colour and complimenting colours of red, purple, light greeny blue and yellow.   At the end of the day, it is what you like that counts.  I am not too hung up on the colours because I know I am going to end up with lots of different colour charms at some point to make different bracelets up.  If you want a pink and blue bracelet go for it.


----------



## wicket2005

beckypenguin said:


> yeah im gna try that thanks wicket i know but this is just silly its soo small a lot smaller than even the beads :/ hmmm im going to ask my mum to go on monday to exchange it im not keeping something i paid 75 pounds for if i just think its ok still cant wait for the charms im getting for my birthday



You won't have any problems exchanging it.  How disappointing for you but you don't want to keep something if you don't love it and especially when it is one of the more expensive pieces.


----------



## wideeyes

wicket2005 said:


> Lovely bracelet Claire.  I know Ernest Jones take ages to get the free delivery to the shop, I have to be patient when I order from them.
> 
> .


Yeah the lady in the shop said she wished they sold them in store as they got so many online orders delivered to them. 

I like the sound of pink and green, something I wouldn't of thought off.


----------



## wicket2005

I was just searching for Pandora before and found a website I had not been on before, it listed the introductions for April 2008, so I am assuming that April 2009 will be when this year's first set of new introductions is made.  Someone asked earlier in this thread and I have been through the pages but couldn't find the question.


----------



## Pinky166

Your bracelet looks lovely Claire.  

I can't wait to see what new charms come out.


----------



## TinkTatoo

wicket2005 said:


> ...I know the charms are small as I keep getting used to seeing great big blow ups on this screen then they look minute in the real....



That's what I though when I first saw the charms, I'd only ever seen them on line and I couldn't believe how dainty they were in real life



wideeyes said:


> Heres mine, got my beads from Ernest Jones this morning.



That looks lovely, you could look at Pandora images on line to see what sort of colours you like together

My bracelet and first 3 charms have been shipped from the States so I'm really looking forward to them arriving and today I ordered a few more charms from http://www.johngreeddesign.co.uk and I was able to use the money in my Paypal account


----------



## wicket2005

Looking forward to seeing your photo.


----------



## Bolanette87

Robert bought me a new charm for my bracelet today! Sadly its for Easter so no piccie yet! 

He also bought himself one of the cheapy fakey ones I mentioned yesterday.... They're quite nice but I still love my Pandora!

I'm already planning my next bracelet- Pink!  I'm planning on a pink bracelet, combined with silver, gold, clear stones and pearls. 

Bob xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## wicket2005

Sounds good, I love a lot of Claire's pink charms.  So many colours to choose from, how long will this craze last?


----------



## wideeyes

I have decided I am going to get the pink rose one, to mark the end of university.


----------



## wideeyes

Bolanette87 said:


> Robert bought me a new charm for my bracelet today! Sadly its for Easter so no piccie yet!
> 
> He also bought himself one of the cheapy fakey ones I mentioned yesterday.... They're quite nice but I still love my Pandora!
> 
> I'm already planning my next bracelet- Pink!  I'm planning on a pink bracelet, combined with silver, gold, clear stones and pearls.
> 
> Bob xoxoxoxoxo



sounds lovely, I know I want pink in mine however though don't know what else. Is the charm a surpise one or do you know what it is?


----------



## beckypenguin

im doing a pink and gold bracelet with silver charms too 
ill be getting new charms in a week some pink gem ones and some with gold
ill post them asap  pink is my favourite color so i had to do tht color theme for my braclet i love it haha typical girly girl purple looks lovely too though ive seen the all gold beads and bracelets i think they look much tackier then silver no offence to anybody i mean one pure yellow gold bead alone is 300 pounds youd have to be rich rich rich to afford a full bracelet haha


----------



## Bolanette87

wideeyes said:


> sounds lovely, I know I want pink in mine however though don't know what else. Is the charm a surpise one or do you know what it is?



I left the shop so he picked it, but I do know which it is (I HAD to know 'cause I'm hopeless like that!):

http://www.johngreeddesign.co.uk/in...s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=2&

Bob xoxoxoxox


----------



## wicket2005

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> My awesomely amazing mummy bought me one when we went to Bath a couple of weeks ago  . It's a birthday present for me, but i had to try it out and stufff, so i was there when she bought it.  I haven't got any charms for it yet, though, but i've been looking.



Happy Birthday Sian, remember to post a photo up when you get some charms for it.  I look forward to seeing it and hearing about which charms you intend to buy.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I haven't had any time to keep up with the thread as I had the week from hell at work. I haven't had any time to add to my Pandora collection either, but I am hoping to go to town to choose another Murano glass charm so that I can finally put my owl charm on the bracelet. I do not like having two silver charms next to each other. I am also doing a lot of overtime next week and have decided to invest the overtime pay into two of the spacers with the blue circonia.
Yesterday during my lunch break at work, I spotted that one of our reservations agents was wearing a Pandora bracelet as well, so we spent a happy 30 minutes comparing notes. She has a red colour scheme and that looks rather classy.

Corinna


----------



## wicket2005

Hey, what happened to the one charm per month promise.   Sorry to learn you have had a bad week, here's hoping next week will be a good one for you and looking forward to seeing your bracelet again.


----------



## beckypenguin

omg guys i just found out on the 17th of march pandora prices of charms go up by 20%  argh


----------



## Pinky166

beckypenguin said:


> omg guys i just found out on the 17th of march pandora prices of charms go up by 20%  argh



OMG!!  Where did you hear that? Is it everywhere or just your local shop?


----------



## beckypenguin

everywhere trollbeads are going up too i saw it on some random forum trollbeads went up on the 8th of march and now pandora are going up on the 17th  ugh


----------



## dolphingirl47

wicket2005 said:


> Hey, what happened to the one charm per month promise.   Sorry to learn you have had a bad week, here's hoping next week will be a good one for you and looking forward to seeing your bracelet again.



Busted  I suppose this really was never going to happen. My intentions were good though.



beckypenguin said:


> omg guys i just found out on the 17th of march pandora prices of charms go up by 20%  argh



I suppose I better get into town before work tomorrow to pick up the Murano glass charms.

Corinna


----------



## Netty

omg i havent posted on this thread as i have only read a couple of pages to be honest, but last wk while i was in Chester i came across a jewellers that sold the pandora bracelets and everything else pandora... wow they are lovely!!  
I think i need to set some time aside and go and read the 49 pages of this thread,  to see what everyones been buying


----------



## wicket2005

Just be warned Jeanette, they are very addictive and are quite an expensive 'hobby' to get in to because once you buy one charm you want to get another and another and another.  I have to set myself a budget to keep myself in check.


----------



## TinkTatoo

Netty said:


> ......I think i need to set some time aside and go and read the 49 pages of this thread,  to see what everyones been buying



Step away from the computer now........while you still can  

I only popped into this thread to have a quick look and ended up reading all 49 pages, a few days later I ordered my first bracelet and charms


----------



## Pinky166

Netty said:


> omg i havent posted on this thread as i have only read a couple of pages to be honest, but last wk while i was in Chester i came across a jewellers that sold the pandora bracelets and everything else pandora... wow they are lovely!!
> I think i need to set some time aside and go and read the 49 pages of this thread,  to see what everyones been buying



Yay it sounds like Jeanette's signed up for the next addiction....after Disney of course.


----------



## Netty

TinkTatoo said:


> Step away from the computer now........while you still can
> 
> I only popped into this thread to have a quick look and ended up reading all 49 pages, a few days later I ordered my first bracelet and charms


 


Pinky166 said:


> Yay it sounds like Jeanette's signed up for the next addiction....after Disney of course.


and after the disney traditions addiction as well...!!


----------



## wideeyes

Bolanette87 said:


> I left the shop so he picked it, but I do know which it is (I HAD to know 'cause I'm hopeless like that!):
> 
> http://www.johngreeddesign.co.uk/in...s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=2&
> 
> Bob xoxoxoxox



I love that colour. 

I want to get a new bead however promised myself I wouldn't until I have had my last lecture which is the end of next week.


----------



## beckypenguin

i just read this on denmark beads!!
* Mark your calendar for April 15! ** Watch for new beads by Pandora available on line starting April 15. Included in this new collection of silver beads are several purses, animals and decorative beads. Gold collectors wont want to miss out on this new release of colorful Murano glass along with four new styles of gold beads. As always, Pandora beads are designed with exquisite detail and superb craftsmanship. Several new Pandora Match rings, necklaces and earrings will be offered to coordinate with your favorite pieces. Sign up to be on our email list to be notified on April 15 when this new collection arrives.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Netty said:


> omg i havent posted on this thread as i have only read a couple of pages to be honest, but last wk while i was in Chester i came across a jewellers that sold the pandora bracelets and everything else pandora... wow they are lovely!!
> I think i need to set some time aside and go and read the 49 pages of this thread,  to see what everyones been buying



You are stronger than me. When I saw the Pandora charms in real life for the first time, there was no going back for me. I love my bracelet and at least it is a compact collection.



beckypenguin said:


> i just read this on denmark beads!!
> * Mark your calendar for April 15! ** Watch for new beads by Pandora available on line starting April 15. Included in this new collection of silver beads are several purses, animals and decorative beads. Gold collectors wont want to miss out on this new release of colorful Murano glass along with four new styles of gold beads. As always, Pandora beads are designed with exquisite detail and superb craftsmanship. Several new Pandora Match rings, necklaces and earrings will be offered to coordinate with your favorite pieces. Sign up to be on our email list to be notified on April 15 when this new collection arrives.



I can't wait to see what they have come up with. I would love if they did  a manatee charm, but I think this might be wishful thinking. I spoke to the owner of one of the local shops that stocks Pandora and she said that she had seen the new charms at a trade fair and that they are absolutely stunning.

Corinna


----------



## Bolanette87

Thats handy- Our three year anniversary is April the 21st and Robert has said he'll take me to buy a charm.... Very good if the new charms will be out by then!

Bob xoxoxoxox


----------



## TinkTatoo

The charms I ordered from John Greed turned up today and I'm really pleased with them 






All I need now is a bracelet to put them on    hopefully that should arrive in the next few days


----------



## Bolanette87

Tink- I have the Ghost and the Pumpkin too, aren't they ace?!

Bob xoxoxoxox


----------



## TinkTatoo

Bolanette87 said:


> Tink- I have the Ghost and the Pumpkin too, aren't they ace?!
> 
> Bob xoxoxoxox



They're lovely    I got them because they reminded me of MNSSHP


----------



## Pinky166

They are lovely Tink. I have the teddy one & am planning on getting the pumpkin to represent our first MNSSHP in September.  

I hope yor bracelet arrives soon.


----------



## wicket2005

Lovely charms.


----------



## wicket2005

I was browsing another Pandora thread and found a link to some photos of new Pandora charms, don't know if it is genuine or whether the UK is getting them but thought you may be interested.

http://www.juwelier-harnisch.com/Pandora/Neuheiten:::631_567:4.html

Claire (Pinky) there is another elephant charm in the photos, I know you said you love elephants but not the Pandora charm, you may like this one.


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> I was browsing another Pandora thread and found a link to some photos of new Pandora charms, don't know if it is genuine or whether the UK is getting them but thought you may be interested.
> 
> http://www.juwelier-harnisch.com/Pandora/Neuheiten:::631_567:4.html
> 
> Claire (Pinky) there is another elephant charm in the photos, I know you said you love elephants but not the Pandora charm, you may like this one.



Ohhhh well found!!!!  

They have listed all the one's that came out last year so I would think that they are right about the next lot.  

I love the elephant one.    I also like the new pink murano glass bead on page 1....the jigsaws are cute too but they don't have pink.


----------



## wicket2005

I thought that elephant one was so cute much better than the old one.


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> I thought that elephant one was so cute much better than the old one.



Definately!!!! I will be adding that to my birthday list.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Yay.  It was my birthday at the weekend and i finally got my bracelet .  I currently have one charm, which was a present from my Uncle and his Gf.  I absolutely love it,and wear it whenever i have the chance .

I shall post a photo tonight.


----------



## dolphingirl47

TinkTatoo said:


> The charms I ordered from John Greed turned up today and I'm really pleased with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I need now is a bracelet to put them on    hopefully that should arrive in the next few days



I love your charms. The Teddy Bear and the Ghost are on my wishlist, too and I getting increasingly tempted by the Pumpkin



wicket2005 said:


> I was browsing another Pandora thread and found a link to some photos of new Pandora charms, don't know if it is genuine or whether the UK is getting them but thought you may be interested.
> 
> http://www.juwelier-harnisch.com/Pandora/Neuheiten:::631_567:4.html
> 
> Claire (Pinky) there is another elephant charm in the photos, I know you said you love elephants but not the Pandora charm, you may like this one.



I love those charms. I hope that they really materialise. The grape charm with the Amethyst will definitely come home once I am on my purple bracelet.

By the way, I checked with two of the local shops yesterday and they had no knowledge of a price increase. I am sure if the prices were going up today, the shops would have been aware yesterday.

Corinna


----------



## natalielongstaff

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Yay.  It was my birthday at the weekend and i finally got my bracelet .  I currently have one charm, which was a present from my Uncle and his Gf.  I absolutely love it,and wear it whenever i have the chance .
> 
> I shall post a photo tonight.



looking forward to seeing a pic


----------



## TinkTatoo

I found this UK website with pictures of the 2009 charms

https://www.fabulouscollections.co.uk/info/PandoraClub/new-spring-2009-charms.aspx

They also had the coke can charm in stock so I was able to order it


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

TinkTatoo said:


> I found this UK website with pictures of the 2009 charms
> 
> https://www.fabulouscollections.co.uk/info/PandoraClub/new-spring-2009-charms.aspx
> 
> They also had the coke can charm in stock so I was able to order it



I like the Yin and Yang one  And the jigsaw pieces.  They're the prettiest.


----------



## wicket2005

dolphingirl47 said:


> By the way, I checked with two of the local shops yesterday and they had no knowledge of a price increase. I am sure if the prices were going up today, the shops would have been aware yesterday.
> 
> Corinna



I found quite a lengthy thread on Pandora's last night and at the beginning of that it mentioned a price increase but it was for 2008, I thought perhaps Becky hadn't seen the year the post was done.  Well, at least, that is what I am hoping has happened.

The thread also said that in the USA they were giving people FREE bracelets to fill up with charms and the grape ones were special charms.  I think the website was mypurse or something like that.  I saved it on my laptop and I will post the link tomorrow as it was interesting reading.  

I like the green grape one as it would go nice with my current bracelet.

I saw a woman on the till in Tescos and she had three bracelets. One gold and silver, one pink and silver and one pink glass and silver.  She said she had ordered from America and it had been fine so her sister ordered and she got clobbered with £75 of duty tax.  I don't think I would wear loads of Pandora bracelets at once as I am intending just to have the one bracelet but change the charms/colour.


----------



## TinkTatoo

wicket2005 said:


> ....The thread also said that in the USA they were giving people FREE bracelets to fill up with charms and the grape ones were special charms.  I think the website was mypurse or something like that.  I saved it on my laptop and I will post the link tomorrow as it was interesting reading....



I ordered my bracelet from Polk Dotz in the Florida Mall, they were having a Pandora Trunk sale and were giving a free bracelet with each order or you could upgrade to a bracelet of your choice so I ended up getting the silver and gold one for $195 which was less than half the price it would have cost me here in Ireland


----------



## wicket2005

That's excellent, didn't know you could order international with Polka Dotz, did you get stung for tax at Customs though?


----------



## TinkTatoo

wicket2005 said:


> That's excellent, didn't know you could order international with Polka Dotz, did you get stung for tax at Customs though?



It hasn't arrived yet


----------



## wicket2005

Everything's crossed for you that your parcel slips through unnoticed. 

This is the site I was looking at last night and found the info on the new charm photos.

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/pandora-bracelets-anyone-35874-146.html

Wouldn't it be great if they gave you a free bracelet in this country too. I am sure it said the grape charms were special editions or something in that thread.


----------



## wideeyes

I like the Pumkin one - its perfect for MNSSHP.


----------



## wicket2005

I hope you realise Claire, as well as doing a trip report of your upcoming trip (pretty please and hope you have a fantastic time), that you are expected to suss out all the best places to buy Pandora charms whilst you are there.


----------



## TinkTatoo

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> I like the Yin and Yang one  And the jigsaw pieces.  They're the prettiest.



They are lovely - are you going to post a picture of your bracelet?


----------



## Bolanette87

My Mummy bought me the coke can charm today!  She said I looked so pathetic eyeing up the charms in the window she wanted to get me one! I shall take a pic later for you all!

Bob oxoxoxxoxo


----------



## wicket2005

That sounds nice, I know you liked that charm from a while back.

My hubbie laughed at me when we were down in York last week because I kept leaving hand prints on the jewellery shop windows as I peered in at Pandora charms.


----------



## wideeyes

wicket2005 said:


> I hope you realise Claire, as well as doing a trip report of your upcoming trip (pretty please and hope you have a fantastic time), that you are expected to suss out all the best places to buy Pandora charms whilst you are there.



I don't think we will be going off site this trip - I don't drive and I am on a budget, lol. I maybe able to do a trippe though.


----------



## wideeyes

Bolanette87 said:


> My Mummy bought me the coke can charm today!  She said I looked so pathetic eyeing up the charms in the window she wanted to get me one! I shall take a pic later for you all!
> 
> Bob oxoxoxxoxo



yay, new charm.  you mum sounds so nice. 

I may buy a new charm tomorrow, I want to buy some clips too.


----------



## wicket2005

wideeyes said:


> I maybe able to do a trippe though.



I really would like that.


----------



## beckypenguin

hey guys sorry if that fact was wrong i am glad i was wrong though haha 
its my birthday tomorrow i chose a charm for my mum to get me its the big pink sparkly gem one  and i bought myself the horseshoe charm and i bullied my boyfriend into telling me he got me the i heart you bead and the heart lock with a little gold key i cant wait eeeep! ill post pics asap! as internet it being awful lately  i am also ordering a pink murano glass bead and i followed the link i love the pony bead that might be coming out aww roll on the 15th haha


----------



## wicket2005

That's okay Becky, the charms will go up in any case.

Your new charms sound lovely and I am looking forward to seeing a photo.

Happy Birthday for tomorrow


----------



## wicket2005

Updated photo with just a couple of spacers, one either end near dog and near sparkly orange bead.  (Oophs and one blurred photo - sorry but you get the idea).


----------



## wideeyes

lovely bracelet, its very pretty.


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks Claire, I got a couple of clips today so I will post a new photo up later on, hopefully in focus this time.  The camera tells me it is in focus, so I upload it then, of course, it isn't.


----------



## wicket2005

Hope it isn't blurry.  Two clips added need snake and near dog.  Oh well it is, used wrong setting never mind.


----------



## wideeyes

That is so pretty, I am jealous lol. Mine looks so bare.


----------



## jjk

your braclet looks lovely, I cant wait until i get some more charms for mine


----------



## Pinky166

It looks fab Bev.


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks girls.  The next charm I buy is a little flower one to represent Easter.


----------



## Bolanette87

Here's an updated pic of my bracelet:






And I also took some close up shots of some of my charms:





























































Bob xoxoxoxox


----------



## wideeyes

I love the one with the green stone next to the ghost and the black dangly one. Do you think that green will go with pink?


----------



## jjk

your bracelet looks fab Bob, I love the charm with the sun on x


----------



## Bolanette87

wideeyes said:


> I love the one with the green stone next to the ghost and the black dangly one. Do you think that green will go with pink?



I think green definately goes with pink.... It's one of my all time favourite colour combinations!  

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## wicket2005

Lovely bracelet Bob.  I just love these bracelets and cannot wait to be on another colour, I do like the purple ones.  

I quite fancy the green pearl one you got to represent your Dad that would look nice on my current bracelet.   I will have to see if I can connect it to an event.


----------



## wicket2005

wideeyes said:


> I love the one with the green stone next to the ghost and the black dangly one. Do you think that green will go with pink?



Yep, I think so too.


----------



## wideeyes

I just now ordered the one with the green gem and one with a pink gem and one seperator, its my end of university  treat.

I am thinking now I should of got two separators though to make it look better, as I plan to use a seperator between every bead and I don't want the two gems close together.

Has any one ordered from mememeaccessories, just wondering how long they take to deliver?


----------



## wicket2005

mememe accessories are excellent, very quick and no charge for postage even if they send it special delivery.  If you have just ordered it I would imagine it will be here on Monday.

Another quick company is John Greed, their cheapest postage is £2, depending on the time of day, delivery is next day or the day after.

Ernest Jones has quite a few charms, spacers, etc that are cheaper than anywhere else.  They do take a while for delivery, I ordered clips from them on Tuesday and they came today.  They do a free delivery service to your closest store which usually takes over a week.

Pinky Claire told me about Quidco so I usually go through that site and get money back on my Ernest Jones purchases.  Mememe used to be there too but it has pulled out now.


----------



## wideeyes

I got my bracelet from John greed and they were very quick however the beads I wanted were more expensive than mememe and Ernest Jones didn't have them in stock which was a shame as they were £7 cheaper. Good to know that mememe are quick though. I wish that there were sold at the trafford centre.


----------



## wicket2005

Have you had a look at where your nearest stockist is?


----------



## wicket2005

Just dug this up as it is quite handy to find your local stockists and what type of store they are.

http://www.pandora-jewelry.com/UK/Find your store.aspx


----------



## wideeyes

OMG! They sell them in my local town which is just over a mile away! its a gold store aswell!


----------



## wicket2005

I accept no responsibility for putting that link up, just remember stick to a budget.


----------



## TinkTatoo

wicket2005 said:


>



Lovely bracelet  



Bolanette87 said:


> ...And I also took some close up shots of some of my charms:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob xoxoxoxox



You're bracelet is lovely too and I've ordered the Cola charm


----------



## wideeyes

wicket2005 said:


> I accept no responsibility for putting that link up, just remember stick to a budget.



 yeah I will have to stay away for a while now I have just brought some online. Handy for family to buy me them as graduation gifts though, .


----------



## wicket2005

TinkTatoo said:


> Lovely bracelet
> 
> Thanks. Any sign of your bracelet yet?


----------



## wicket2005

wideeyes said:


> yeah I will have to stay away for a while now I have just brought some online. Handy for family to buy me them as graduation gifts though, .



I know I have to be extremely good in my town because we actually have a Pandora Concept shop.  I have an incentive not to buy in the shop though because of Quidco and the money I save there I will get a 'free' charm with it.


----------



## TinkTatoo

wicket2005 said:


> Thanks. Any sign of your bracelet yet?



No    but I've spoken to someone else who ordered something from Polka Dotz at the same time as me and she hasn't received hers either.

Sad I know, but I keep opening my Pandora box to look at the 4 charms I've already got


----------



## wicket2005

I am sure it will turn up.  I look at my bracelet all the time too.


----------



## beckypenguin

everyones bracelets are looking lovely here is my updated bracelet i got the pink sparkly one the dangly heart and horseshoe the i heart you bead and the lock and key charm all of my mum and boyfriend im going to order more with my birthday money  cant wait


----------



## TinkTatoo

beckypenguin said:


>



That's a lovely bracelet


----------



## wicket2005

That is such a pretty bracelet Becky, I hope you had a lovely time yesterday.  I love getting present money especially when you know exactly what you want to buy with it.


----------



## jjk

lovely bracelet Becky


----------



## beckypenguin

thankyou both  and aw wicket i had the best day my boyfriend got me a tiffanys necklace its gorgeous my pandoras still my fave though  and i got 250 pounds of my dad im going to order lots of charms! haha my bracelet will be full in no time and i will have nothing to live for anymore  haha i want the pink spotty murano glass bead charm but i cant find it in stock anywhere  i also might buy  a saftey chain because the beads all add up and ends up pretty pricey id dieeee if i lost it so it might be worth investing in one


----------



## Pinky166

Your bracelet looks fab Becky. 

Can't wait to see everyone elses new charms.


----------



## wicket2005

I am pleased you had a lovely day Becky.  I am always browsing Pandora sites so if I see a pink spotty one in stock I will let you know.  Though I am not sure which one it is at the moment but will have a look.

I was in Middlesbrough yesterday, I thought I would by pass the Pandora shop but as I was walking passed there were two big notices in the window.  New Pandora Spring Charms launched today!  I couldn't get in the shop fast enough and I touched every one of them.  My favourites are the grape green one and the little elephant.  Anyway I was good and walked out of the shop with none of them.

The Pandora Concept shops at two of the display counters, have several little bars across and rows and one each little bars are all the charms they stock.  This is good because you can actually touch them and view them before needing to ask for assistance which I think is an excellent way to display them.


----------



## higgy66

Just thought I would mention this - apologies if it's already been done.

My sister collects pandora and now has 2 bracelets that are full.

She was wearing them yesterday and I noticed that they were twisted together. When I questioned her she explained she attached the two braclets together and then twists them around her wrist. They didnt just sit side by side but one went diagonally over the top of the other - does this make sense??

Anyway - they looked really cool folks - so get collecting!!!!


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> I am pleased you had a lovely day Becky.  I am always browsing Pandora sites so if I see a pink spotty one in stock I will let you know.  Though I am not sure which one it is at the moment but will have a look.



Bev I think becky is after the pink spotty glass charm - the same one I've got. 

I can't believe the new ones are out already....I think i'm going to cry. 
Well done you for not buying any.


----------



## Bolanette87

From the new ones I adore the grape charms.... 

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## wideeyes

wicket2005 said:


> mememe accessories are excellent, very quick and no charge for postage even if they send it special delivery.  If you have just ordered it I would imagine it will be here on Monday.



They arrived on saturday however I wasn't at home so picked them up from my local sorting office today during my uni break, I actually got the 30minute train ride from uni to my local town and then back to uni to get them as our sorting office closes at lunch time and I wouldn't have a chance to go again till Wedesnday and didn't want to wait that long,

I will post a pic soon, I think I will buy some clips for it.


----------



## wideeyes

my bracelet with two new charms and a spacer.


----------



## Bolanette87

wideeyes said:


> my bracelet with two new charms and a spacer.



I've got the one with green stones in that you have on your bracelet.... It's lovely isn't it?

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## wideeyes

Bolanette87 said:


> I've got the one with green stones in that you have on your bracelet.... It's lovely isn't it?
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



 I got it after seeing the picture of yours on this thread as I love the colour. It looks lovely with the pink too.


----------



## wicket2005

Your bracelet is looking lovely Claire.


----------



## Bolanette87

wideeyes said:


> I got it after seeing the picture of yours on this thread as I love the colour. It looks lovely with the pink too.



I think green and pink are an absolutely amazing combination of colours....  I love green so I'm always thinking of colours to mix it with.... My faves are green and purple, green and pink, and green and turquoise.... 

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## GlendaONeill

HOORAY!!!  DH finally TOOK THE HINT and I got one for Mothers Day!!! 
I got the little boy and little girl charms too.  But I need another boy as I've three kids LOL
Can't wait for Easter and my birthday and anniversary.   (I don't want much do I?)
I did tell him I'd make a list of the charms I want and then he can 'surprise' me with what one he's bought.
I will trawl this whole thread for inspiration.......


----------



## kieras nana

took the grandaughter shopping,after school today & was looking in the jewellery shop window,at the charms,but decided against buying myself one,deciding to treat kiera instead!
when we got home,my husband,shouted her into the kitchen & next minute,in she walks,with a pandora bag happy nanas day,she announces i was made up,in it,was the k silver & gold initial charm.i love it
i got a little pandora charm catalogue,through the post this morning & had circled the ones i like,hubby found it,after we had gone out & nipped out,to buy one,whilst we were out!
then he wonders,why i love him so much 
tracy


----------



## wideeyes

kieras nana said:


> took the grandaughter shopping,after school today & was looking in the jewellery shop window,at the charms,but decided against buying myself one,deciding to treat kiera instead!
> when we got home,my husband,shouted her into the kitchen & next minute,in she walks,with a pandora bag happy nanas day,she announces i was made up,in it,was the k silver & gold initial charm.i love it
> i got a little pandora charm catalogue,through the post this morning & had circled the ones i like,hubby found it,after we had gone out & nipped out,to buy one,whilst we were out!
> then he wonders,why i love him so much
> tracy



what a lovely surpise and a  lovely hubby you have.


----------



## wideeyes

GlendaONeill said:


> HOORAY!!!  DH finally TOOK THE HINT and I got one for Mothers Day!!!
> I got the little boy and little girl charms too.  But I need another boy as I've three kids LOL
> Can't wait for Easter and my birthday and anniversary.   (I don't want much do I?)
> I did tell him I'd make a list of the charms I want and then he can 'surprise' me with what one he's bought.
> I will trawl this whole thread for inspiration.......



Great news, enjoy your bracelet.


----------



## wideeyes

I have decided to get the giraffe next to symbolise my home DVC resort, AKV.


----------



## wicket2005

Lucky you Tracy and Glenda.

The giraffe one is canny.  I am going to buy some animal ones when I am in Orlando to represent AK, I plan to get the little new elephant one first.


----------



## beckypenguin

hmm  posted a post the other day it hasnt gone through  odd it was just saying it is the one that pinky has i think i saw it on a previous update of her bracelet and i loveee it  oh wow as if theyre out in boro already awesome i have to save up for a while just bought a new phone i might wait until the 15th till they come out on the internet and buy two  i like the new horse one lots i hope i do find that pink spotty murano charm  theyre always out of stock hmphh! and my friend has the giraffe its very cute in real life and very detailed


----------



## Pinky166

Glad you got a bracelet Glenda....have fun collecting & choosing your charms. 

Tracy that is so sweet, what a lovely hubby you have. 

Claire I love that little Giraffe one, I have been toying with getting that one too.  Your bracelet is looking lovely.


----------



## wicket2005

Must be a popular charm, I noticed when I looked today on one site, all the pink glass ones were out of stock.


----------



## wideeyes

I went to the shop in my town today and got the giraffe and two clips, my bracelet is looking a lot fuller now, will post a picture soon after I have had something to eat, just got in from uni, had my last ever class today.


----------



## wicket2005

Well done Claire.  Do you have to do a dissertation now?

I thought my bracelet looked more complete once the clips were in place even though I still had plenty of space.


----------



## wideeyes

yep, I have a dissertation to finish over Easter and then exams in May after I get back from WDW. I am going to hold of buying anymore charms until I have finished my dissertation as then it can be a reward for my last piece of work.

Here's my updated bracelet.


----------



## wicket2005

Good luck in those exams and dissertation Claire.  Your bracelet looks lovely, same clips as me.  I think a reward after all your hard work is well deserved.


----------



## jjk

your bracelet looks lovely Claire


----------



## TinkTatoo

wideeyes said:


> ....Here's my updated bracelet.



Looking good 

My bracelet *finally* arrived today  I had to pay VAT on it but it was still way cheaper than buying it here in Ireland. I was able to put the charms on that I already had and I made a trip to a store in a town about 20 miles away and was able to pick up the T-shirt charm that I was after plus the retired Cola can and two spacers. That's it for me now until I go to the States in the summer when I'll try and get a gold one (It will depend on how the funds go )




















.


----------



## wideeyes

Lovely bracelet. 

I love seeing everyone elses.


----------



## Pinky166

Wow - it was definately worth waiting for TinkTatoo. It looks fab.


----------



## wicket2005

Tink, so pleased your bracelet has at last turned up and doesn't it look stunning, I like the way you have grouped your charms.  The bracelet combinations are endless and so frustrating having to wait to fill one before starting the next colour.


----------



## TinkTatoo

Thanks guys 

I forgot to add that I was surprised at how heavy it was


----------



## wicket2005

I know what you mean, you certainly can feel it when you are wearing it.


----------



## TinkTatoo

wicket2005 said:


> I know what you mean, you certainly can feel it when you are wearing it.



It might come in handy if you needed a knuckle duster


----------



## wicket2005

I have also wondered if it would set the security bells ringing as you walk through the xray machine, as it has such a lot of metal.


----------



## Bolanette87

I had an amazing AMAZING find today! We went up to the Pandora shop in Alnwick, and I found....

THE PANDORA MUSHROOM!!!!!     

I was sooooooooooooo thrilled to see it, so, even though I'm skint, I had to get it! I was heartbroken as it was retired just after I got my bracelet and I've never ever seen in it in a shop before, and there it was, just waiting for me! I'll upload a piccie later...!

Bob xoxoxoox


----------



## wicket2005

Excellent.  It must have just been waiting for you to buy it.


----------



## Pinky166

Thats fab Bob. I know you have wanted that one for so long.


----------



## PoppyAnna

I love that cola can charm


----------



## GlendaONeill

can't wait to see this mushroom


----------



## wideeyes

Thats great Bob, can't wait to see a picture.


----------



## Bolanette87

As promised- Piccies!

Here is the Mushroom:






And here is my current bracelet:






Bob xoxoxox


----------



## wideeyes

The mushroom is so cool, reminds me of Mario which I used to play all the time when I was a kid.

Your bracelet looks fantastic too. 

I asked my DD to pick my next one that reminded her of me and she picked the suitcase as I am always planning holidays for her, so that's going to be the next one.


----------



## wicket2005

Lovely, I was so pleased you got that toadstool one after liking if from ages ago and the coke bottle one.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Bolanette87 said:


> As promised- Piccies!
> 
> Here is the Mushroom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my current bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



I glad that you found the mushroom. This is getting one very full bracelet.

It was payday for me today so I just need to find the time to head for town to get a new charm.

Corinna


----------



## Pinky166

My lovely hubby just gave me a new charm!!! 

I will take some pics in a bit & upload them.


----------



## wicket2005

Yay!  At last another charm.  I know you have been strugglying waiting for June and have been ever so good resisting so what a lovely bonus to receive one as a gift.  Which one was it?


----------



## Pinky166

Thanks Bev. I think my constant moaning probably got to him. 

He choose this one for me - as I always call one of my dogs "frog dog" as he lays with his back legs stretched out like frogs legs....

Here it is....






....updated bracelet pic


----------



## wicket2005

Looking fantastic Claire. I love that little frog one too and the story that goes behind it.  If I see a frog in my pond this year I will use that as an excuse to buy it.


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> Looking fantastic Claire. I love that little frog one too and the story that goes behind it.  If I see a frog in my pond this year I will use that as an excuse to buy it.



You should Bev - it really is soooo cute, I can't stop looking at it.


----------



## wicket2005

I am going frog spotting everyday from now on.  I have to force myself just to buy a charm for an event otherwise I would just be buying them all of the time, well at least till my money runs out.


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> I am going frog spotting everyday from now on.


----------



## aaronandterri

lovely i like the frog one x


----------



## beckypenguin

aww the froggy is cute  i was thinking of getting the turtle but im so happy   YAYY i found the bead that pinky has the spotty murano one it was sold out everywhere i looked apart from on gift and wrap . co . uk they all seem to be in stock on there im so happy woop!


----------



## Bolanette87

Love the new charm Claire!

Bob xoxoxoxox


----------



## wicket2005

I look forward to seeing your new pink glass one Becky when it arrives.  Have you bought any more charms then?


----------



## Pinky166

Thanks everyone.


----------



## beckypenguin

thanks wicket  ill post a pic as soon as it arrives and no not yet really i got 5 in total for my birthday my bracelets not far off full i have a few in mind i want the new horse version one that comes out in april erm i would like the gold 75 "cross stitch" one it looks like x's which is really cute and the sun stars and moon charm


----------



## jjk

love your nrew charm Claire


----------



## wicket2005

Becky, the Pandora Concept shop in town had all the new Spring charms launched last weekend.  I didn't ask if they had them in stock, I presumed so.  Your new horse charm may just be waiting for you in town.


----------



## beckypenguin

ooo!
i might ask my brother to go for me on monday after uni and see if theyre in stock and availabe to buy now!
i will be so excited if they are infact i might ring them tomorrow morning  thanks wicket xx


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pinky166 said:


> Thanks Bev. I think my constant moaning probably got to him.
> 
> He choose this one for me - as I always call one of my dogs "frog dog" as he lays with his back legs stretched out like frogs legs....
> 
> Here it is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....updated bracelet pic



That charm is so cute.



beckypenguin said:


> aww the froggy is cute  i was thinking of getting the turtle but im so happy   YAYY i found the bead that pinky has the spotty murano one it was sold out everywhere i looked apart from on gift and wrap . co . uk they all seem to be in stock on there im so happy woop!



Well done on managing to find the pink spotty Murano charm. 

I will head into town before work tomorrow. Payday was on Friday so I am due another charm.

Corinna


----------



## beckypenguin

thanks dolphin girl was so happy when saw it was in stock OOOO what charm are u planning to get


----------



## dolphingirl47

Well, I had a lot of overtime and shift pay so I was a naughty girl. Lets say my bracelet is nearly full.

I got the Teddy Bear to represent adulthood. I know that this sounds a little strange. I never had a Bear as a child. I had soft toy cats, bunnies, a pig, E.T., etc., but never ever a bear. For my 18th birthday a friend gave me a bear and I have been collecting ever since.

I got the ghost to represent getting baptisted. I was torn between the pumpkin and the ghost, but none of the local shops had the pumpkin and I like the ghost better anyway. The reason I have chosen the ghost to commemorate this event is that I was baptised on Halloween 1999.

I got the snowflake bead with the blue stone to represent my childhood. I grew up in Germany, where we usually had the first snow of the winter around my birthday (mid November). A lot of my happy childhood memories involve snow.

I also got the swan. I spent 3.5 happy years working at a boarding school called Swanbourne House School and the school crest happened to be swans. Although I left there 5 years ago almost to the day, this place still has not lost its hold on me and I doubt it ever will.

Corinna


----------



## Bolanette87

dolphingirl47 said:


> Well, I had a lot of overtime and shift pay so I was a naughty girl. Lets say my bracelet is nearly full.
> 
> I got the Teddy Bear to represent adulthood. I know that this sounds a little strange. I never had a Bear as a child. I had soft toy cats, bunnies, a pig, E.T., etc., but never ever a bear. For my 18th birthday a friend gave me a bear and I have been collecting ever since.
> 
> I got the ghost to represent getting baptisted. I was torn between the pumpkin and the ghost, but none of the local shops had the pumpkin and I like the ghost better anyway. The reason I have chosen the ghost to commemorate this event is that I was baptised on Halloween 1999.
> 
> I got the snowflake bead with the blue stone to represent my childhood. I grew up in Germany, where we usually had the first snow of the winter around my birthday (mid November). A lot of my happy childhood memories involve snow.
> 
> I also got the swan. I spent 3.5 happy years working at a boarding school called Swanbourne House School and the school crest happened to be swans. Although I left there 5 years ago almost to the day, this place still has not lost its hold on me and I doubt it ever will.
> 
> Corinna



Awww! How lovely to have bought yourself all those charms! I have the swan too, but it represents my engagement.... Lovely to hear what the same charm can mean to someone else.... 

Bob xoxoxoxox


----------



## Pinky166

They sound lovely Corinna. Any chance we can see a pic of your updated bracelet?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will try to take a photo later.

Corinna


----------



## wicket2005

Sounds nice Corinna, looking forward to seeing the photo.  I especially liked hearing the stories behind each charm.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Here is my updated bracelet:






Corinna


----------



## wicket2005

That looks lovely, I especially like the little owl one.  I am intending to buy a dolphin one, over in Florida to represent Sea World when we go in July.


----------



## TinkTatoo

Love the two new bracelet pictures


----------



## dolphingirl47

I just realised tht my Teddy Bear is just showing its posterior.

Corinna


----------



## Bolanette87

dolphingirl47 said:


> I just realised tht my Teddy Bear is just showing its posterior.
> 
> Corinna



Hey, if he's got it, let him flaunt it! 

Bob xoxoxoxox


----------



## wicket2005

My updated bracelet.

New spacer near dog on left and new charm, flower one next to orange sparkly one, this represents Easter.


----------



## dolphingirl47

This looks great. I love the flowery charm.

Corinna


----------



## Bolanette87

Love the new charms!! I bought my Aunt that flower charm for her birthday.... 

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks.


----------



## Bolanette87

I'm getting my Easter Charm on Sunday from Robert!  Then my student loan goes in on the 20th, then its our three year anniversary on the 21st, so I sense a small charm bonanza!! 

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## dolphingirl47

Bolanette87 said:


> I'm getting my Easter Charm on Sunday from Robert!  Then my student loan goes in on the 20th, then its our three year anniversary on the 21st, so I sense a small charm bonanza!!
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



What charms are you hoping to get next?

Corinna


----------



## Bolanette87

dolphingirl47 said:


> What charms are you hoping to get next?
> 
> Corinna



I wish I knew! More often than not I just wait and see what grabs my attention in the shop.... 

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## dolphingirl47

The next ones on my wishlist are those beauties:

























Those should complete my bracelet nicely.

Corinna


----------



## Bolanette87

Corinna, I have the butterfly bead in purple and in green- It is sooooooooooo beautiful, definately one of my faves!!  Nice choice! I love the spotty Blue Murano charm too!

Bob xoxoxo


----------



## TinkTatoo

I love the charms on your wish list Corinna   the hedgehog looks really cute.

Some of you might know that my dad is in the very final stages of a cancer diagnosis, he and my mum liked my bracelet and they bought me two 14k clips - one for each of them. I was struggling to find charms to represent each of my parents but this way I'll always be reminded of them when I look at the bracelet. I have one of the clips and the other one is on order from Me Me Me so I'll post a new picture when it arrives.


----------



## Bolanette87

TinkTatoo said:


> I love the charms on your wish list Corinna   the hedgehog looks really cute.
> 
> Some of you might know that my dad is in the very final stages of a cancer diagnosis, he and my mum liked my bracelet and they bought me two 14k clips - one for each of them. I was struggling to find charms to represent each of my parents but this way I'll always be reminded of them when I look at the bracelet. I have one of the clips and the other one is on order from Me Me Me so I'll post a new picture when it arrives.



I can't wait to see them....  s to you and your family- It's a terrible disease to face... Lots of pixie dust for you! 

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## dolphingirl47

TinkTatoo said:


> I love the charms on your wish list Corinna   the hedgehog looks really cute.
> 
> Some of you might know that my dad is in the very final stages of a cancer diagnosis, he and my mum liked my bracelet and they bought me two 14k clips - one for each of them. I was struggling to find charms to represent each of my parents but this way I'll always be reminded of them when I look at the bracelet. I have one of the clips and the other one is on order from Me Me Me so I'll post a new picture when it arrives.



I am so sorry to hear about you dad. 

What a wonderful idea that they each gave you a clip. I know how hard it is to find charms to represent your family. My dad was easy as he collects owls. So I got the owl charm to represent him. To represent my sister I might end up getting one of the football charms with the cubic zirconia. She loves football. For my mum I am drawing a blank.

Right I better get going. I have an appointment for an eye test this afternoon. I hate eye tests, but as it is over 3 years since the last one and I should have one at least every 2 years and I am also getting headaches, I really can't postpone this any longer. I might just have to treat myself to a charm afterwards for being good.

Corinna


----------



## TinkTatoo

Bolanette87 said:


> I can't wait to see them....  s to you and your family- It's a terrible disease to face... Lots of pixie dust for you!
> 
> Bob xoxoxox





dolphingirl47 said:


> I am so sorry to hear about you dad...



Thanks 



dolphingirl47 said:


> ....Right I better get going. I have an appointment for an eye test this afternoon. I hate eye tests, but as it is over 3 years since the last one and I should have one at least every 2 years and I am also getting headaches, I really can't postpone this any longer. I might just have to treat myself to a charm afterwards for being good.
> 
> Corinna



Hope the eye appointment went well - I'd say you deserve a charm for going


----------



## dolphingirl47

I definitely deserved a charm, well, two actually. I got the little Hedgehog. I suppose it is story time again. I met my DH when we were both volunteering at a holiday centre for physically disabled people. He had every intention to cycle across Europe(this is December we are talking about!). DH has a little soft toy hedgehog that used to go everywhere with him. She even had her own holder on the bike. One evening I went back to my accommodation to get something, when I walked past his bike. There was poor hedgehog literally frozen stiff. So I took her. I eventually reunited her with her owner once she had thawed and we ended up sitting most of the night chatting. So the hedgehog represents our early relationship.

I also got another glass charm. I did not like the turquoise spiral glass charm when I saw it in the shop. It looked more like a mint green to me. So I went for the clear one with the turquoise dots instead. One side of my bracelet is now complete and I just need three more charms and then the whole bracelet is complete.

Corinna


----------



## Bolanette87

Heres my new Easter Charm!!






And this is my current bracelet:






Bob xoxoxoxox


----------



## wicket2005

Lovely Bob.


----------



## TinkTatoo

Looks lovely   I'm hoping the postman bring my new spacer today and I can post a photo of my updated bracelet,


----------



## jjk

your bracelet is looking lovely Bob


----------



## dolphingirl47

The bracelet looks great.

Corinna


----------



## Pinky166

Looks great Bob.


----------



## TinkTatoo

My 2nd gold clip arrived today so here's my updated bracelet with the new clips and the safety chain.




I'm really pleased with it so far


----------



## dolphingirl47

Your bracelet looks stunning.

Corinna


----------



## wicket2005

Your bracelet looks lovely and I like the way you have set it out.


----------



## wicket2005

My two new spacers.

Between the dog and the flower






and

between the flower and the orange one


----------



## dolphingirl47

Your bracelet looks great. 

I really have to get around to take another photo of mine. I am only two charms short of a complete bracelet.

Corinna


----------



## wicket2005

Quick work Corinna, looking forward to seeing it.

I am off into town to exchange some games and cds in one store then walking directly opposite to the Pandora shop to buy another charm.  I am hoping to get the green wine vine one.


----------



## Pinky166

Looks great Bev - it is filling up quickly!!! 

Looking forward to seeing your new pic Corinna.


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks Claire, I have got quite a lot of spacers which help.  I bought the green grape vine one yesterday so will post a photo when I get a minute.


----------



## CustardTart

LOVELY bracelets, everyone!!!  

And you've all been so busy adding to them - I've only just got around to putting on the few charms I bought on hols, so here's a pic... 






As you can see, I was a little naughty and bought two Chamilia(?) Disney spacers - couldn't resist I'm afraid...


----------



## wicket2005

Love those Disney spacers and your bracelet is looking fantastic.  Seeing as you have been a bit naughty as punishment I think you should start posting your trip report.


----------



## beckypenguin

hi guys sorry i havent been on here for a while the net has been down
ive bought some new charms in the mean time 
the pink murano bead, the strawberry and the pink enamel flower bead heres a pic..
<a href="http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h134/xxsumxx/?action=view&current=DSC01666.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h134/xxsumxx/DSC01666.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## wicket2005

Looking lovely Becky.  I am looking forward to doing a pink bracelet and so pleased you got that Murano glass one you were after.


----------



## wideeyes

hi everyone, your bracelets are all looking great.

I finished my disstertation today and handed it in so I brought myself some new beads as a reward. I got the suitcase which DD picked for me as she says I always plan fun holidays for her and I also got a silver bead with pink flower and another with a green flower. I will try and post a picture soon however may not be till next week as I am going for laser eye surgery tomorrow.


----------



## wicket2005

Well done for finishing your dissertation, you deserve some charms after all that work.  I am looking forward to seeing your photo.

I intend to buy the suitcase one to represent going away on holiday in July.

Good luck with your laser eye surgery, let us know how you get on.


----------



## TinkTatoo

Love the new spacers Bev and your bracelet is filling up nicely 



CustardTart said:


> And you've all been so busy adding to them - I've only just got around to putting on the few charms I bought on hols, so here's a pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I was a little naughty and bought two Chamilia(?) Disney spacers - couldn't resist I'm afraid...



The Chamilia spacers look great too and I've got the gold heart ball charm on my wants list 

I love the pink theme of your bracelet Beckey


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks.


----------



## Pinky166

Karen - I love the new additions!!! I am going to do a Chamilia bracelet next, if I ever get this one finished. 

Becky - Your bracelet is filling up nicely. We have a few charms in common now & I have a few of yours on my wants list. 

Claire - Looking forward to seeing your new picture - hope all goes well with the Laser surgery tomorrow, my husband had it done a few years ago & he said it was the best money he has ever spent. One tip - when you get home after go to bed for a few hours sleep, it gives your eyes a chance to rest & you will feel much better afterwards.


----------



## beckypenguin

thanks wicket  after seeing your gorgeous spacers im thinking of buying one or two i dont like the queen bee charm on mine or the snowman so i might sell them and buy a different one because those two are like a darker silver compared to the other charms and it makes my bracelet look odd hmm we'll see


----------



## beckypenguin

and thanks pinky! didnt see you had posted sorry!
haha what ones  after seeing urs i got the pink murano bead and i love the little cupcake! so cute might buy that one next


----------



## CustardTart

wideeyes said:


> hi everyone, your bracelets are all looking great.
> 
> I finished my disstertation today and handed it in so I brought myself some new beads as a reward. I got the suitcase which DD picked for me as she says I always plan fun holidays for her and I also got a silver bead with pink flower and another with a green flower. *I will try and post a picture soon however may not be till next week as I am going for laser eye surgery tomorrow.*



Good luck, hun!!!


----------



## CustardTart

wicket2005 said:


> Love those Disney spacers and your bracelet is looking fantastic.  *Seeing as you have been a bit naughty as punishment I think you should start posting your trip report*.



Done!!!  Here's the link...


----------



## Bolanette87

wideeyes said:


> hi everyone, your bracelets are all looking great.
> 
> I finished my disstertation today and handed it in so I brought myself some new beads as a reward. I got the suitcase which DD picked for me as she says I always plan fun holidays for her and I also got a silver bead with pink flower and another with a green flower. I will try and post a picture soon however may not be till next week as I am going for laser eye surgery tomorrow.



Nice one! I finished mine at Midnight!! 

Its our anniversary today, so I am the proud owner of three new charms and...... A FULL BRACELET! I shall post piccies later... I do have enough room for a couple of sparkley spacers though!!

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## wicket2005

CustardTart said:


> Done!!!  Here's the link...



 I know and I very much enjoyed it, thank you.

Bob, what are you going to do next?  Start a complete new one, buy just new charms, try another make or are you done?

Becky it sounds a bit strange that two don't match.  I have not seen them in the shops to compare them.  Are you sure they are not just tarnished a bit?  I know silver can go black if it gets perfume and such like on it.  I think I read somewhere you can clean silver with a rubber but check before you do that if you do do that.  Or are they oxidised silver to start with?   Just curious because I wouldn't want to buy any that looked out of place with the rest.


----------



## beckypenguin

hmm well it cant have been *** its been like that since i bought it :\ and my mum said her friends bracelet looks all mucky silver but hers are a lot of the older beads :/ i just dont like it *** all the other beads are really bright silver and this one is like grey mucky silver i was a bit annoyed *** i paid 40 pounds for it but like i said my mum said until i got mine she wasnt interested in pandora *** her friends and i checked its definertly pandora she said hers looked like black silver sort of beads how odd :/ hmmm i wud like to say its a one off because id hate for people to buy charms and them look out of place or whatever because mine stands out like a sore thumb in real life not so much on the pics but its so much darker in real life shame *** its a lovely bead  x


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Anyway we can block this thread from me ? ​


----------



## wideeyes

Thanks everyone, - I am going in a couple of hours.

Bob-its such a relief to get it finished isn't it? I feel so much better now its done and handed in, still got exams to go to yet though in a couple of weeks.


----------



## wicket2005

Becky - Pandora do do an oxidised silver bracelet which is black so perhaps they have done some charms darker to match that one.  Is it both the snowman and Queen Bee that are substantially darker then?  I will have a look when I am next in the Pandora shop to see what you mean.  I would have liked to have got the snowman one at Christmas time but you have put me off that one now.


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> Karen - I love the new additions!!! I am going to do a Chamilia bracelet next, if I ever get this one finished.



That's a good idea, Claire - might have to join you!!! I didn't realise that they make so many lovely beads too!!!


----------



## Bolanette87

Here it is! My completed bracelet! I'm hoping to fit on some sparkly green spacers at some point though.... 






My anniversary presents:






And two of these:






I'm certainly not done!! I'm just saving up for my next bracelet.... 

Bob xoxoxo


----------



## CustardTart

Bolanette87 said:


> Here it is! My completed bracelet! I'm hoping to fit on some sparkly green spacers at some point though....



Wow, Bob!!! That didn't take long!!!  It's very lovely...


----------



## beckypenguin

no wicket the snowman is normal silver  it just doesnt look right on my bracelet because i have a lot of square beads!! its only the bee that is darker dont worry the snowmans fine  sorry to worrry u there for a second!


----------



## wicket2005

Becky - I have just been out to Northallerton and spotted the snowman as you say it is light silver which I was pleased to see.  Didn't realise it was because it was an odd shape compared to the rest till you said that you didn't like it.  I didn't see the Queen Bee to have a look at one.

Lovely bracelet Bob.  What colour is your next one going to be?


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> That's a good idea, Claire - might have to join you!!! I didn't realise that they make so many lovely beads too!!!





They make lots of lovely Disney one's... but I am not as keen on their bracelets though so I will get another Pandora Bracelet for my Chamilia charms. 


Bob your bracelet looks lovely.


----------



## jjk

love your bracelet Bob


----------



## Bolanette87

wicket2005 said:


> Lovely bracelet Bob.  What colour is your next one going to be?



I'm thinking Pink....  Maybe pink and green?? I want green to be a theme in all my bracelets as its my fave colour.... 

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## PoppyAnna

Loving your bracelet Bob


----------



## Pinky166

My hubby came home earlier with a pressie to cheer me up. 

Here it is....snap Bob!

(Please ignore my chipped nail varnish)






I love Elephants, here it is in Situ.....






I really want to get some more pink on my bracelet now.


----------



## beckypenguin

ahwwww that elephant is adorable im so tempeted to get one for mine!! i love the detail


----------



## wicket2005

No hiding from this thread Natasha.

Love that elephant, it is on my hit list too but planning to buy it to represent a visit to AK in July.

Pink sounds nice Bob.  I don't know what colour I am going to get next, depends what I am going to represent with the charm.


----------



## CustardTart

Received a couple of beads this morning...









I also have another couple of Murano beads so will attempt to create an attractive display later...


----------



## wicket2005

Lovely beads, looking forward to seeing photo.


----------



## Natasha&Matt

I love that YingYang one Karen! x


----------



## CustardTart

So here is my updated bracelet. Still not sure if this is the final arrangement but you get the general idea... 






The colour scheme is very 'me' despite the fact that I didn't consciously choose it and the charms all have a meaning - here's a few examples...

The 2 black & white spotty Murano charms are my 2 dogs - a dalmatian and an old english sheepdog who both sport the same colour scheme, bless 'em... The yin & yang represents my two sons  and the red multi-heart charm is all about my daughter and her many passions in life! Originally my DH bought it for me to mean all the children but as soon as I saw the yin/yang one, I felt that was perfect for the boys... The twin heart dangly stands for Richard and I - most of all I love that he chose it!!! 

I still have a little room but I'm all shopped out for now - this Pandora passion is proving expensive!!! I am however selling a few handbags on eBay to raise some funds so watch this space...


----------



## wicket2005

Looks lovely.   I know it is expensive especially if you tot it all up.


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Thanks guys!!! my poor purse!

So i bought a Pandora bracelet today!! and 2 charms! 

Also bought 2 spacers and 2 green beads which are not Pandora.

<a href="http://s157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/matt_rever/?action=view&current=SNV34943.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/matt_rever/SNV34943.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Bolanette87

CustardTart said:


> So here is my updated bracelet. Still not sure if this is the final arrangement but you get the general idea...



Looks good!!



wicket2005 said:


> Looks lovely.   I know it is expensive especially if you tot it all up.



I just did some maths... Mine is £667!! 



Natasha&Matt said:


> Thanks guys!!! my poor purse!
> 
> So i bought a Pandora bracelet today!! and 2 charms!
> 
> Also bought 2 spacers and 2 green beads which are not Pandora.
> 
> <a href="http://s157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/matt_rever/?action=view&current=SNV34943.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/matt_rever/SNV34943.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



 Looks good!!

Bob xxoxoxoxo


----------



## wicket2005

Looks lovely Natasha&Matt, welcome.


----------



## CustardTart

Natasha&Matt said:


> Thanks guys!!! my poor purse!
> 
> So i bought a Pandora bracelet today!! and 2 charms!
> 
> Also bought 2 spacers and 2 green beads which are not Pandora.
> 
> <a href="http://s157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/matt_rever/?action=view&current=SNV34943.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/matt_rever/SNV34943.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



I love the green beads, Natasha! Such a gorgeous colour...


----------



## Pinky166

LOL!!!!     

I knew you would get one Tasha!


----------



## Natasha&Matt

LOL!! i know i couldnt help it!!

Just ordered 3 more pandora charms tonight so hopefully Saturday i will have some more yay!!
Plus i really wanna get that Chamilia Sebastian Disney one!! Little Mermaid is my fav film and i just love him =D What should i do lol!


----------



## Natasha&Matt

CustardTart said:


> I love the green beads, Natasha! Such a gorgeous colour...



Thanks Karen they were only £11.99 each as it was 50% off =D 
But im only having them until i get some purple pandora stuff to fill up on lol


----------



## Pinky166

Natasha&Matt said:


> LOL!! i know i couldnt help it!!
> 
> Just ordered 3 more pandora charms tonight so hopefully Saturday i will have some more yay!!
> Plus i really wanna get that Chamilia Sebastian Disney one!! Little Mermaid is my fav film and i just love him =D What should i do lol!



OMG - you are going to be broke! What one's have you ordered?

I love that Sebastian one - my hubby has bought it for me but I have to wait until my birthday to get it. (16th June )


----------



## CustardTart

Natasha&Matt said:


> LOL!! i know i couldnt help it!!
> 
> Just ordered 3 more pandora charms tonight so hopefully Saturday i will have some more yay!!
> Plus i really wanna get that Chamilia Sebastian Disney one!! Little Mermaid is my fav film and i just love him =D What should i do lol!



OMG!!! Not another one!!!  All I'm going to say is resistance is futile, hun...


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Pinky166 said:


> OMG - you are going to be broke! What one's have you ordered?
> 
> I love that Sebastian one - my hubby has bought it for me but I have to wait until my birthday to get it. (16th June )



Right i gotta buy Sebastian tomoro down town LOL!!

I have ordered ...


<a href="http://s157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/matt_rever/?action=view&current=79189.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/matt_rever/79189.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/matt_rever/?action=view&current=show_imagefileCA9JCW93.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/matt_rever/show_imagefileCA9JCW93.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/matt_rever/?action=view&current=79438_E07_large.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/matt_rever/79438_E07_large.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

I also really want this one but its gunna have to wait till next month 
(oh thats next friday yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!)

<a href="http://s157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/matt_rever/?action=view&current=pandora_alarm_clock_charm.gif" target="_blank"><img src="http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/matt_rever/pandora_alarm_clock_charm.gif" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Pinky166

They are lovely.

I really like the purple butterfly one but it just wouldn't go on my bracelet at the moment as I am just doing pink......one for the future I guess.


----------



## Pinky166

Your bracelet looks lovely Karen....it is filling up quickly!!


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> Your bracelet looks lovely Karen....it is filling up quickly!!



Ya think!???  TBH I felt a proper slowcoach compared to the rest of you guys, having had the bracelet since Valentimes and all - and I only bought my first charms in Orlando two weeks ago...


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> Ya think!???  TBH I felt a proper slowcoach compared to the rest of you guys, having had the bracelet since Valentimes and all - and I only bought my first charms in Orlando two weeks ago...



Well you may have been a slow starter but you have certainly made up for it in the last 2 weeks!!!


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> Well you may have been a slow starter but you have certainly made up for it in the last 2 weeks!!!



I think it's because I know I should be revising, Claire!  Suddenly researching Pandora beads (and next year's hols of course) has become SOOOO much more fascinating...


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> I think it's because I know I should be revising, Claire!  Suddenly researching Pandora beads (and next year's hols of course) has become SOOOO much more fascinating...



LOL! I bet it is more interesting, I get distracted easily too.


----------



## dolphingirl47

It was great to see all the updated bracelets. They are all stunning. I will definitely take a photo of mine over the weekend. I am on the graveyard shift again at the moment which means that I am active when I get home in the middle of the night, but then don't wake up until it is nearly time for work. I have the weekend off so I should be able to take a photo in daylight then.
On Tuesday it will be pay day again and I will be completing my first bracelet then. The next one is going to be pink. The original plan was a purple bracelet, but the pink charms are calling loudly to me at the moment. So pink it is. I am also part of a reward scheme that a local jewellery shop runs and once I buy my charm on Tuesday, I will get one silver charm free of charge. I am thinking in terms of either the giraffe or the snowman to jump start the new bracelet.



Bolanette87 said:


> Here it is! My completed bracelet! I'm hoping to fit on some sparkly green spacers at some point though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My anniversary presents:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And two of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm certainly not done!! I'm just saving up for my next bracelet....
> 
> Bob xoxoxo



I love the bracelet and I agree that some sparkly spacers would be the icing on the cake.



Pinky166 said:


> They make lots of lovely Disney one's... but I am not as keen on their bracelets though so I will get another Pandora Bracelet for my Chamilia charms.
> 
> 
> Bob your bracelet looks lovely.



That is my plan as well. I don't like the Chamilia starter bracelets at all, but love the charms.



Natasha&Matt said:


> Thanks guys!!! my poor purse!
> 
> So i bought a Pandora bracelet today!! and 2 charms!
> 
> Also bought 2 spacers and 2 green beads which are not Pandora.
> 
> <a href="http://s157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/matt_rever/?action=view&current=SNV34943.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/matt_rever/SNV34943.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>





Natasha&Matt said:


> Right i gotta buy Sebastian tomoro down town LOL!!
> 
> I have ordered ...
> 
> 
> <a href="http://s157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/matt_rever/?action=view&current=79189.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/matt_rever/79189.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/matt_rever/?action=view&current=show_imagefileCA9JCW93.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/matt_rever/show_imagefileCA9JCW93.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/matt_rever/?action=view&current=79438_E07_large.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/matt_rever/79438_E07_large.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> I also really want this one but its gunna have to wait till next month
> (oh thats next friday yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!)
> 
> <a href="http://s157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/matt_rever/?action=view&current=pandora_alarm_clock_charm.gif" target="_blank"><img src="http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/matt_rever/pandora_alarm_clock_charm.gif" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



Welcome to the club. I have the dolphin  as well and that is the only charm I have problems with as it tarnishes more than any of my other charms. I seem to be constantly polishing it. I love the butterfly charm. I have it in turquoise and will definitely get it in purple when I do my purple bracelet.

Corinna


----------



## CustardTart

My delightful DD gave me 2 _*charm*_ing  Pandora gifts this morning to say thank you for having her and her partner to stay whilst they have their house renovated!  She presented me with a silver pineapple which means hospitality and a silver strawberry that symbolises love... Bless her...


----------



## wicket2005

Lucky you and lovely charms.  I am intending to buy the pineapple one to represent staying at the Royal Pacific in July as it is a tropical fruit and that is the hotel's theme.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Here are the latest photos of my bracelet:











Corinna


----------



## wicket2005

Wow, looking good Corinna and almost full.


----------



## CustardTart

Your bracelet is lovely Corinna - I love all the different Murano beads... 

I saw this pic on a website yesterday and now I really, really, REALLY want to get my grubby hands on an oxidised bracelet... 






Must resist, must resist...


----------



## mark&sue

I'm taking my friend to our local Pandora shop on Saturday to get her the actual bracelet fas her birthday present.

The other week I was in our local pub and i looked down on the floor and noticed my bracelet!!!! it had fallen off my arm and hand.  I have been really careful since but may take the opportunity to buy myself a new smaller bracelet when I go on Saturday just to be on the safe side.  I will give my old bracelet to my dd Kirsty.

I'll let you know how we get on next week.


susan


----------



## CustardTart

mark&sue said:


> I'm taking my friend to our local Pandora shop on Saturday to get her the actual bracelet fas her birthday present.
> 
> The other week I was in our local pub and* i looked down on the floor and noticed my bracelet!!!! it had fallen off my arm and hand. * I have been really careful since but may take the opportunity to buy myself a new smaller bracelet when I go on Saturday just to be on the safe side.  I will give my old bracelet to my dd Kirsty...



 OMG it would be heartbreaking to lose the bracelet and all the charms...  

That's a nice gift for your friend - lucky lady!   I'm thinking about getting my DD one for her birthday - it's just so flippin' addictive...  

BTW, Susan, did you see anywhere on your hols to buy the charms???


----------



## wicket2005

A nightmare that your bracelet fell off, lucky you spotted it Susan, did you have a safety chain on it as well?

I like the oxidised ones too, I also like that purple top you got from Wallis the other day, going to have a look for one of them myself.

This is my update bracelet






The newest charm is the grape green dangly one closest to the front.  My excuse for buying this one was to represent being a member of Amazon Vine.


----------



## mark&sue

We saw in the jewellers in our local shopping centre (habanaras) in torrevieja a poster in the window for pandora.   I took a leaflet.   They seemed slightly cheaper there here with a very low exchange rate, so if the exchange rate ever goes back to what it was last year it would definately be better value to buy charms in Spain.

My friend had already bought a charm but had no bracelet and I usually buy her perfume for her birthday so thought few a few pounds more I could get her the bracelet.


Susan


----------



## mark&sue

My bracelet is just too big for me even with a safety chain it would just fall off, so I know I just have to get another smaller sized one.  it will definately be worth it in the end because at the moment i am far too scared to wear it to work or anywhere when i am drinking so that just leaves wearing it when i am asleep!!!!


Susan


----------



## dolphingirl47

wicket2005 said:


> A nightmare that your bracelet fell off, lucky you spotted it Susan, did you have a safety chain on it as well?
> 
> I like the oxidised ones too, I also like that purple top you got from Wallis the other day, going to have a look for one of them myself.
> 
> This is my update bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The newest charm is the grape green dangly one closest to the front.  My excuse for buying this one was to represent being a member of Amazon Vine.



I love the grape charm. I have my eye on the purple version for the future.

Corinna


----------



## CustardTart

dolphingirl47 said:


> I love the grape charm. I have my eye on the purple version for the future...



Me too - tho' I think both purple _and_ green would be good to pay homage to my love of red and white wine...


----------



## CustardTart

wicket2005 said:


> ...I also like that purple top you got from Wallis the other day, going to have a look for one of them myself.


I love it...   I've seen another one online that I like too - OMG seems I've turned into a shopaholic!!! 



wicket2005 said:


> ...I like the oxidised ones too...


I caved and bought one from eBay this afternoon as I sold one of my handbags for more than I expected - I'm just _very_ weak and looking for _any_ excuse...  

I figured an oxidised bracelet could represent my ...er... darker side...


----------



## wicket2005

Looking forward to seeing photo. Karen

Susan, just a thought you are allowing space for the charms on your bracelet.  I know when I first bought mine it could slip off but as it has filled up it doesn't.


----------



## CustardTart

mark&sue said:


> We saw in the jewellers in our local shopping centre (habanaras) in torrevieja a poster in the window for pandora.   I took a leaflet.   They seemed slightly cheaper there here with a very low exchange rate, so if the exchange rate ever goes back to what it was last year it would definately be better value to buy charms in Spain...



I've tried Googling stockists in Spain but with no joy so shall definitely be keeping my eyes peeled in Marbella/Puerto Banus this summer...


----------



## Megan!x

Hia!x 
Everyones Bracelets are looking lovely , & Are Building up so fast.
Mines going to take a while though as all of mine have been presents because am still in school & dont have any money Lol. But i have a pandora bracelet & A Lovelinks one 
Megan x


----------



## wicket2005

Post a photo Megan when you can.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I can't believe it. We had pay day today so I headed into town to get my last two charms to complete my bracelet. I went to all three shops that stock Pandora and neither of them had either of the charms.
No big deal, so I just start my new bracelet. Actually no, as they don't have my size in stock either. So I just ordered the two charms from John Greed. I also ordered those clips for the new bracelet for my second bracelet from one of the local shops:

http://www.mememeaccessories.com/Shop/Product.aspx?cId=73&pgId=1770

Corinna


----------



## wicket2005

Never mind, they will soon arrive.  Which charms were you after?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Those:











Corinna


----------



## CustardTart

dolphingirl47 said:


> I also ordered those clips for the new bracelet for my second bracelet from one of the local shops:
> 
> http://www.mememeaccessories.com/Shop/Product.aspx?cId=73&pgId=1770



Gorgeous clips, Corinna!!!  I don't think I've spotted them before - they're really beautiful... 

I am waiting on a couple of charms that I think should just about finish my bracelet...


----------



## wicket2005

They will look lovely on your bracelet Corinna.


----------



## Megan!x

How do i post a picture , HELP ? & On my Pandora i have the harmony, a rose, a spacer, tinkerbell, a gingerbreadman & a bunny rabbit. On my Lovelinks i have a purse, dangly star & a butterfly .x


----------



## wicket2005

Hi Megan

You need to open an account (free) with Photobucket or something similar.

Once opened, look for the upload button, click this and you select the folder on your computer that has your photo, click the photo and upload.

When it is on Photobucket, there are a series of boxes under the photo, I think it is the third one you use, which has the IMG code in.  You copy this.

Come back to this thread, press reply to thread, then paste the IMG code in.

If you get stuck just ask again.


----------



## Megan!x

How do i post a picture  HELP PLEASE.x & On my Pandora i have, harmony, a rose, a spacer, a bunny rabbit & a gingerbread man. On my lovelinks i have a purse, dangly star & butterfly .x
sorry for resending this i didnt think it had sent the firsdt time x


----------



## Megan!x

To be able to post links or images your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 3 posts.

Please remove links from your message, then you will be able to submit your post.
This came up when i tried to post it .x


----------



## Megan!x

Thanks for the help though .x


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Megan!x said:


> To be able to post links or images your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 3 posts.
> 
> Please remove links from your message, then you will be able to submit your post.
> This came up when i tried to post it .x



6 more posts hun then u can post


----------



## Megan!x

Lol, Am working on it 4 more to go !  x


----------



## wicket2005

I'll ask you a question to help with your post count, Megan.

When did you get your first charm and does it signify anything to you?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Hello everyone =) 

Ive seen a charm i really like its a Suitcase with paris on and ive been searching it and it says its pandora but im not so sure =S can anyone confirm to me that pandora do or had done this charm?


----------



## Pinky166

Yes hun, it is a Pandora one. It's cute.


----------



## wicket2005

I have not come across the suitcase with Paris on, can you post a link so I can see it.  The only one I have seen in their current collection available in this country is the one marked DK for Denmark on it, eg this one

http://www.johngreeddesign.co.uk/in...&s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=&

I don't know if it has Paris on the other side.  I will have a look at it next time I am in town.  Or perhaps is the case one produced for France.


----------



## wicket2005

After doing a quick browse on the internet, it looks like it is a genuine one.  All the photos I found show the front of the case with DK and a palm tree on it but on a lot of the write ups it says Paris and the Eiffel Tower are on the back.

I am buying this charm in July to mark my holidays and I am delighted Paris and the Eiffel Tower are on the back of it.  I am going to have a look at it still next time I am in the Concept Shop.  It's like it is hiding a little secret as I would have thought the back should be on the front.


----------



## Natasha&Matt

wicket2005 said:


> After doing a quick browse on the internet, it looks like it is a genuine one.  All the photos I found show the front of the case with DK and a palm tree on it but on a lot of the write ups it says Paris and the Eiffel Tower are on the back.
> 
> I am buying this charm in July to mark my holidays and I am delighted Paris and the Eiffel Tower are on the back of it.  I am going to have a look at it still next time I am in the Concept Shop.  It's like it is hiding a little secret as I would have thought the back should be on the front.



Oooo thats great =D thank you!! 
Im gunna be ordering this one now yay!


----------



## wicket2005

DK = Denmark.  It is a Danish company.


----------



## CustardTart

Natasha&Matt said:


> ...Ive seen a charm i really like its a Suitcase with paris on and ive been searching it and it says its pandora but im not so sure =S can anyone confirm to me that pandora do or had done this charm?



Definitely Pandora!  I _love_ that charm - I decided the DK stood for 'Dick & Kaz' (ie: me and my DH  ) and represented the fact that we love to travel together but the Parisian details were a bonus as we used to live there...


----------



## dolphingirl47

CustardTart said:


> Gorgeous clips, Corinna!!!  I don't think I've spotted them before - they're really beautiful...
> 
> I am waiting on a couple of charms that I think should just about finish my bracelet...



  I came across those clips while I was surfing the internet. I have since seen them with Peridot and with Diamonds in one of the local shops, but never with the Pink Saphire. I think they will look stunning.

Hopefully when I get to work this afternoon my new charms will be there.





wicket2005 said:


> After doing a quick browse on the internet, it looks like it is a genuine one.  All the photos I found show the front of the case with DK and a palm tree on it but on a lot of the write ups it says Paris and the Eiffel Tower are on the back.
> 
> I am buying this charm in July to mark my holidays and I am delighted Paris and the Eiffel Tower are on the back of it.  I am going to have a look at it still next time I am in the Concept Shop.  It's like it is hiding a little secret as I would have thought the back should be on the front.



Oh, I think I might need to add this to my wishlist. I have been looking for something to represent my love for travelling and also my job (working for an airline). Incidentally Denmark was the first holiday that I had outside my home country and the first proper holiday that DH and I had together was to Paris. So this would be very fitting.

Corinna


----------



## kieras nana

the suitcase,was one of the 1st charms,my husband bought me,to represent our love of travelling.it took me ages to work out,what dk meant,i had to google it,in the end
it really is,a lovely charm,
tracy


----------



## Natasha&Matt

kieras nana said:


> the suitcase,was one of the 1st charms,my husband bought me,to represent our love of travelling.it took me ages to work out,what dk meant,i had to google it,in the end
> it really is,a lovely charm,
> tracy



and it defo has Paris on the otherside? x


----------



## Megan!x

wicket2005 said:


> I'll ask you a question to help with your post count, Megan.
> 
> When did you get your first charm and does it signify anything to you?



My first lovelinks was the purse & I got it for christmas as a present  x


----------



## wicket2005

Hiya Megan, have you got any coloured charms?


----------



## Megan!x

My first pandora was a chamilia cingerbreadman & i got him because he was cute  .x


----------



## Megan!x

wicket2005 said:


> Hiya Megan, have you got any coloured charms?



Nope not yet there some i would like next. My pandora sapphire & my lovelinks is goingto besparkly .x


----------



## Megan!x

Number 10,  Yey now i can show yous a picture .x


----------



## Megan!x

lovelinks[/IMG]





[/IMG]

The top is the Pandora  x.


----------



## kieras nana

Natasha&Matt said:


> and it defo has Paris on the otherside? x



yes it definately has paris & the eiffel tower,on the other side
tracy


----------



## dolphingirl47

My last two charms arrived today and look stunning. My first bracelet is now complete. I will take photos tomorrow and post them.



Megan!x said:


> lovelinks[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> The top is the Pandora  x.



I love your bracelets. The bunny is so cute. Is this a Chamilia charm as well? I have the Pandora bunny and he looks very different, but is also cute.

Corinna


----------



## Natasha&Matt

I lovee the Gingerbread charm Megan


----------



## dolphingirl47

I just got a call that my pink sapphire clips have arrived already so I will go and pick those up in a minute.

Corinna


----------



## Natasha&Matt

I just ordered my suitcase =) i need some clips now


----------



## Natasha&Matt

dolphingirl47 said:


> I just got a call that my pink sapphire clips have arrived already so I will go and pick those up in a minute.
> 
> Corinna




Oh i cant wait to see =)


----------



## Pinky166

Natasha&Matt said:


> I just ordered my suitcase =) i need some clips now



What clips are you going to get?

My hubby bought me another charm today......I think he is feeling guilty. 

I will upload a pic soon.


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Pinky166 said:


> What clips are you going to get?
> 
> My hubby bought me another charm today......I think he is feeling guilty.
> 
> I will upload a pic soon.




why is he feelin guilty? 

Dunno what clips yet im wondering if pink and purple can mix? im not good on all these colour things lol x


----------



## Pinky166

Natasha&Matt said:


> why is he feelin guilty?
> 
> Dunno what clips yet im wondering if pink and purple can mix? im not good on all these colour things lol x



He has been playing lots of golf recently which can work out quite expensive....so I have dropped a few hints. 

I think pink & purple goes well - I was going to do that for the bracelet I am doing now but have bought so many silver one's that I think I will just do pink now.


----------



## Pinky166

Well here is my new charm that hubby gave me today...

I was going to wait & get this one to represent our first MNSSHP in Sept but who am I to turn it away?  

It has made me all the more excited as I will be calling tomorrow to purchase said MNSSHP tickets.


----------



## wicket2005

Lovely bracelets Megan and Claire.

Looking forward to seeing your update Corinna.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Here is the completed bracelet:











The silver charm next to the Murano glass charm with the blue and grey triangles is called "Stained Glass". This is to represent one of my happy places. My favourite city in Germany is Mainz and my favourite place within this city is a church that has stained glass windows by Marc Chagall. This was the place that I would head to whenever I needed some time to think. I could sit there for hours just admiring the windows. Incidentally, they are predominantly blue so that the stained glass charm has blue stones is very fitting. Here is a photo of some of the windows:






Corinna


----------



## wicket2005

It looks lovely Corinna, and I especially liked the thoughts behind buying the blue and grey glass charm.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Thats beautiful Corinna


----------



## CustardTart

Megan!x said:


> lovelinks[/IMG]


That gingerbread man is so cute!!! 



Natasha&Matt said:


> ...Dunno what clips yet im wondering if pink and purple can mix? im not good on all these colour things lol x



Natasha, I saved these pics when I first started looking at Pandora charms and I think the pink and purple scheme looks gorgeous...


----------



## dolphingirl47

And here is the beginnings of my second bracelet:






ig 






Well, I could not have a bracelet with just clips now, could I 

I got the heart to remind me of our second wedding, which was in the month of April. In Germany a church wedding is not legally binding. We had to have the proper wedding in Germany as my family would not have come to England for the wedding, but DH's family was happy to travel to Germany. So we had a registry office in the UK in February with just two witnesses plus the partner of one of the witnesses and then we had the big wedding in Germany nearly two months later.

I also was due a free charm from a loyalty scheme. The only one that they had from my wish list in the GBP20 category was the suitcase. So I got that and I love it.

Corinna


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> Well here is my new charm that hubby gave me today...
> 
> I was going to wait & get this one to represent our first MNSSHP in Sept but who am I to turn it away?
> 
> It has made me all the more excited as I will be calling tomorrow to purchase said MNSSHP tickets.



It's looking lovely, Claire...  I was thinking of getting the ghost and pumpkin charms to represent MNSSHP - great minds or what!!???  



dolphingirl47 said:


> Here is the completed bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The silver charm next to the Murano glass charm with the blue and grey triangles is called "Stained Glass". This is to represent one of my happy places. My favourite city in Germany is Mainz and my favourite place within this city is a church that has stained glass windows by Marc Chagall. This was the place that I would head to whenever I needed some time to think. I could sit there for hours just admiring the windows. Incidentally, they are predominantly blue so that the stained glass charm has blue stones is very fitting. Here is a photo of some of the windows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corinna


Wow!!!  The bracelet is absolutely stunning, Corinna!!! And such a beautiful story about the charm...


----------



## CustardTart

dolphingirl47 said:


> And here is the beginnings of my second bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I could not have a bracelet with just clips now, could I
> 
> I got the heart to remind me of our second wedding, which was in the month of April. In Germany a church wedding is not legally binding. We had to have the proper wedding in Germany as my family would not have come to England for the wedding, but DH's family was happy to travel to Germany. So we had a registry office in the UK in February with just two witnesses plus the partner of one of the witnesses and then we had the big wedding in Germany nearly two months later.
> 
> I also was due a free charm from a loyalty scheme. The only one that they had from my wish list in the GBP20 category was the suitcase. So I got that and I love it.
> 
> Corinna



And I love the way you haven't wasted time starting another!!!  A girl after my own heart!!!


----------



## Megan!x

Thanks Everyone, 
My bunny is chamilia, as is all of my pandora ones execpt the Harmony one. 
Claire & Corrina Your bracelets look amazing , & I love the Owl on Corrinas & The cupcake on claires .x
What is the colour of your new one going to be ? x


----------



## Pinky166

I love your gingerbread man Megan - so cute. 


Your finished bracelet looks lovely Corinna. What colour are you going to have on your new one?




CustardTart said:


> It's looking lovely, Claire...  I was thinking of getting the ghost and pumpkin charms to represent MNSSHP - great minds or what!!???



Thanks hun....I like the ghost one too! well now that I have the Pumpkin one which ironically turn out as great timing as the MNSSHP tickets have gone on sale a day early - so I have today booked our tickets.....it was obviously the luck of getting my charm this morning.  Anyway now that I have that one I may get the ghost one too in Sept to represent the trip.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pinky166 said:


> Your finished bracelet looks lovely Corinna. What colour are you going to have on your new one?
> 
> Thanks hun....I like the ghost one too! well now that I have the Pumpkin one which ironically turn out as great timing as the MNSSHP tickets have gone on sale a day early - so I have today booked our tickets.....it was obviously the luck of getting my charm this morning.  Anyway now that I have that one I may get the ghost one too in Sept to represent the trip.



The new bracelet will be pink. The heart has got pink stones in it and the clips have pink sapphire.

I have the ghost on my first bracelet and love it and I am seriously considering getting the pumpkin on this one.

Corinna


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Just ordered 2 of these for my bracelet  and recieved my suitcase today 

http://www.johngreeddesign.co.uk/index.php?s_men_women=1&item_id=1510&show_details=1&&s_cat_id=10&s_sub_cat_id=38&s_manufacture_id=&s_prime_material_id=&s_min_price=0.00&s_max_price=10000.00&s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=&


----------



## CustardTart

*I thought it might be fun to compile a photo-list of all the up-to-date bracelets so here goes...*

*Bob* (Bolanette):






*Corinna* (dolphingirl47):
#1





#2





*Claire* (Pinky166):





*Megan* (Megan!x):
#1





#2




*
Bev* (wicket2005):





*Jakki* (TinkTattoo):




*
Natasha* (Natasha&Matt): 





*Claire* (wideeyes):





*Becky* (beckypenguin): 





*Emma* (Funniebunny):




*
Michelle* (stubb): 




*
Joanne* (PoppyAnna):





*Terri *(aaronandterri):




*
Laura* (ScotsMinnie):




*
Rachel* (jjk):





*Karen* (CustardTart):


----------



## Pinky166

Natasha&Matt said:


> Just ordered 2 of these for my bracelet  and recieved my suitcase today
> 
> http://www.johngreeddesign.co.uk/index.php?s_men_women=1&item_id=1510&show_details=1&&s_cat_id=10&s_sub_cat_id=38&s_manufacture_id=&s_prime_material_id=&s_min_price=0.00&s_max_price=10000.00&s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=&



That's the clip I've got....it's lovely!!


----------



## wicket2005

Second bracelet looking good Corinna.

Excellent idea Karen posting all the bracelets together, nice seeing them one after the other.

I have just ordered a spacer, the little girl one and the lots of love one.  Will post a photo when I get them.

Natasha those clips look lovely too.


----------



## Pinky166

Great idea Karen!! 

I will have to post a better pic of mine as that one was just to see the new pumpkin one.

BTW you have the same pic posted for Poppyanna & JJK.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Fab idea Karen


----------



## Pinky166

Looking forward to seeing the new additions Bev. 

I have ordered a different clip for my bracelet as currently I have one pink & one plain but I am going to change the plain one for a pink one (different style though as I don't want matching clips.)

I will keep the plain one for my next bracelet.


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> BTW you have the same pic posted for Poppyanna & JJK.



Thanks Claire!!! I'm seeing charms before the eyes so  hope I've changed Rachel's to the right one now...


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> Thanks Claire!!! I'm seeing charms before the eyes so  hope I've changed Rachel's to the right one now...



 I bet!


----------



## CustardTart

*...lusting after at the moment???* 

I'm loving the grape dangly ones - amethyst _and_ peridot!!! I want/need/desire them both...


----------



## CustardTart

*...wish Pandora would create???*

At the moment I'd really like to see a palm tree in gold and silver to symbolize my love of tropical climes... Not too demanding am I??? 

Anyone else...?


----------



## wicket2005

A birthday cake charm.

Talking about 'want/need/desiring' charms, I feel the same about some of the tops you keep buying, keep up the good work, giving me lots of inspiration.


----------



## joolz1910

Thanks to this thread, I managed to build a great rapport with one of my students. I'd never heard of these bracelets before I joined the Dis! My student had a charm bracelet (not Pandora but very similar) and I commented on her charms, making a reference to Pandora's charms. She was mightily impressed! I could see how these things could get addictive, as she had a strawberry that I thought was really lovely.


----------



## Megan!x

wicket2005 said:


> A birthday cake charm.
> 
> Talking about 'want/need/desiring' charms, I feel the same about some of the tops you keep buying, keep up the good work, giving me lots of inspiration.



http://www.swaguk.co.uk/product/Pandora,6013,593.aspx

^ Heres a cake, Am not sure what kind, it doesnt say birthday & Its silver & Gold 

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...+charm&hl=en&rlz=1T4DKUK_en-GBGB316GB316&um=1

^ & This is a chaimial silver & pink happy birthday charm


----------



## wideeyes

great idea Karen, all the bracelets look lovely, will try and post an updated picture of mine soon. 

I want to get he pumkin next as I got my MNSSHP tickets today so I am all excited about that


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> I will have to post a better pic of mine as that one was just to see the new pumpkin one.


Look forward to seeing it, hun... 



joolz1910 said:


> Thanks to this thread, I managed to build a great rapport with one of my students. I'd never heard of these bracelets before I joined the Dis! My student had a charm bracelet (not Pandora but very similar) and I commented on her charms, making a reference to Pandora's charms. She was mightily impressed! I could see how these things could get addictive, as she had a strawberry that I thought was really lovely.


That is _so_ cool!!!  I'm a huge fan of the strawberry charm - would love to 'upgrade' to a gold one...



Megan!x said:


> http://www.swaguk.co.uk/product/Pandora,6013,593.aspx
> 
> Heres a cake, Am not sure what kind, it doesnt say birthday & Its silver & Gold...


I think they call it a celebration cake in the US... 



wideeyes said:


> great idea Karen, all the bracelets look lovely, will try and post an updated picture of mine soon.
> 
> I want to get he pumkin next as I got my MNSSHP tickets today so I am all excited about that



Can't wait to see it, Claire!!!  Congrats on getting your MNSSHP tickets...


----------



## dolphingirl47

CustardTart said:


> *...lusting after at the moment???*
> 
> I'm loving the grape dangly ones - amethyst _and_ peridot!!! I want/need/desire them both...



The flowery charm with the pink stones



CustardTart said:


> *...wish Pandora would create???*
> 
> At the moment I'd really like to see a palm tree in gold and silver to symbolize my love of tropical climes... Not too demanding am I???
> 
> Anyone else...?



I would love a better looking dolphin and also a manatee charm

 Corinna


----------



## CustardTart

dolphingirl47 said:


> ...and also a manatee charm...



That is a great idea!!! I'd like a better-looking dolphin too...


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> *...lusting after at the moment???*
> 
> I'm loving the grape dangly ones - amethyst _and_ peridot!!! I want/need/desire them both...



I really like the green grape one (I only like white wine) too but it won't go with my bracelet. 

I _really really_ want some of the pink jewel one's but I have to wait to my birthday as I gave hubby a list of the one's I like so I don't know what he is getting.  



CustardTart said:


> *...wish Pandora would create???*
> 
> At the moment I'd really like to see a palm tree in gold and silver to symbolize my love of tropical climes... Not too demanding am I???
> 
> Anyone else...?



A palm tree one sounds fab, I woud definately buy that. 

I would like an Orca (Killer Whale) or a whale tail.


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> I really like the green grape one (I only like white wine) too but it won't go with my bracelet.



I can't believe I have to say this to you, Claire, of all people!!!  The only answer is - *start another bracelet!!! * 
Before Lee comes and smacks me, I'm only joking, hun... Seriously tho', I've worked out that the colour scheme I have chosen is quite strong and doesn't work with all outfits so I'm collecting additional beads so I can mix and match. That's what I'm telling Richard anyway...  

PS: If you like champagne, the grapes used are purple... 	







Pinky166 said:


> I _really really_ want some of the pink jewel one's but I have to wait to my birthday as I gave hubby a list of the one's I like so I don't know what he is getting.


I'm hoping for the BCC gold/pink sapphire ribbon for my birthday as I want to commemorate my Mum... 



Pinky166 said:


> A palm tree one sounds fab, I woud definately buy that.
> 
> I would like an Orca (Killer Whale) or a whale tail.



A whale tail would be really cool, actually - I love that idea!!!


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks Megan.


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> I can't believe I have to say this to you, Claire, of all people!!!  The only answer is - *start another bracelet!!! *
> Before Lee comes and smacks me, I'm only joking, hun... Seriously tho', I've worked out that the colour scheme I have chosen is quite strong and doesn't work with all outfits so I'm collecting additional beads so I can mix and match. That's what I'm telling Richard anyway...
> 
> PS: If you like champagne, the grapes used are purple...



Well I have asked for another bracelet for my birthday but my plan was to do a Disney one next....I have dropped hints about an oxidised one too as I really like them aswell.   Has yours arrived yet? What ebay seller did you get it from? I am watching one at the moment. 

I am thinking of getting a few colour themes so I can mix & match as I suppose there isn't much point in having say 5 actual bracelets as I wouldn't wear them all in one go. Too many decisions! 


I do like Champers! Never thought of that. 



> I'm hoping for the BCC gold/pink sapphire ribbon for my birthday as I want to commemorate my Mum...



That would be lovely. 



> A whale tail would be really cool, actually - I love that idea!!!



Maybe we should bombard them with our requests.


----------



## wicket2005

I am just going to stick with different colour themes for my Pandora bracelet instead of buying a new bracelet.  As the actual bracelet was a gift from the hubbie it also gives him pleasure seeing me wear it knowing he gave it to me so don't want to mix it up by buying others.

However, I would quite happily get another brand and fill it up with its charms.


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> Well I have asked for another bracelet for my birthday but my plan was to do a Disney one next....I have dropped hints about an oxidised one too as I really like them aswell.   Has yours arrived yet? What ebay seller did you get it from? I am watching one at the moment.



Yes, it arrived this morning and I love it! I bought it from a US seller - can't recall the name offhand but I'll check and let you know... I'm going to have a play in a little while and see how different the charms look - will post a photo later... 



Pinky166 said:


> ...I am thinking of getting a few colour themes so I can mix & match as I suppose there isn't much point in having say 5 actual bracelets as I wouldn't wear them all in one go.


That's what I'm thinking.  Next up, I'm planning to combine purple and pink with a splash of lime...


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> Yes, it arrived this morning and I love it! I bought it from a US seller - can't recall the name offhand but I'll check and let you know... I'm going to have a play in a little while and see how different the charms look - will post a photo later...
> 
> 
> That's what I'm thinking.  Next up, I'm planning to combine purple and pink with a splash of lime...



Ohhh have fun, can't wait to see some pics. I am not sure if I will get one yet but I really like the look of it. (Thanks for the PM).  

Did you get charged customs or did they mark it as a gift?

Purple, pink & lime sounds fab.


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> ...Did you get charged customs or did they mark it as a gift?


Couldn't believe it but no, I didn't get charged!  They had put a value of $30 on the envelope... Methinks I will definitely be using again as the bracelet was half the price they are here...


----------



## CustardTart

It's not a great pic  but you get the general idea... I popped into our nearby town earlier and as they sold the Pandora range in Swag the jewelers, I picked up a lime bead to see how it looked...  






I really love it and DH just said if he'd seen the oxidised version he would have definitely chosen that for me - bless him!!!


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> Couldn't believe it but no, I didn't get charged!  They had put a value of $30 on the envelope... Methinks I will definitely be using again as the bracelet was half the price they are here...



Thats fab.  They are cheaper, i have been having a look & will use them if I get one. 



CustardTart said:


> It's not a great pic  but you get the general idea... I popped into our nearby town earlier and as they sold the Pandora range in Swag the jewelers, I picked up a lime bead to see how it looked...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love it and DH just said if he'd seen the oxidised version he would have definitely chosen that for me - bless him!!!



It looks lovely. I really want to do a black & ? (haven't chosen the other colour yet) & I think your black charms look fab on the oxidised one..... This is turning into an expensive addiction!


----------



## wicket2005

Looks nice Karen.  I am glad it got through customs okay.


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> ...It looks lovely. I really want to do a black & ? (haven't chosen the other colour yet) & I think your black charms look fab on the oxidised one..... This is turning into an expensive addiction!


Thank you.  TBH black goes fab with anything - I have seen a gorgeous black and white bracelet...  

It's definitely expensive - I'll have to get busier with the ebaying...


----------



## CustardTart

wicket2005 said:


> Looks nice Karen.  I am glad it got through customs okay.



Thanks Bev! I was very relieved about the customs as I've been seriously clobbered recently so was expecting another bill...


----------



## wideeyes

my next is going to be the Pumpkin for MNSSHP and mine and DD first trip to WDW alone together and the Yin and Yang one as I am really into to Taoism as a philosophy. I also want to get this in both pink and green.


http://johngreeddesign.co.uk/index....&s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=&
I am trying to get this bracelet to mean things personally as I want to pass it on to DD for her 16th birthday.

I am already planning my next one which will be just blue.


----------



## CustardTart

wideeyes said:


> ...I am trying to get this bracelet to mean things personally as* I want to pass it on to DD for her 16th birthday*...



That's a fab idea, Claire!  She will love it... 

Everything on my bracelet has personal relevance - even the different coloured Murano beads have individual symbolic meaning and I am really enjoying adding to my collection...


----------



## wicket2005

That sounds a nice idea Claire.  Each charm I buy has to have a meaning to it/represent something other than because I just like it otherwise my willpower would go just right out of the window.  I am good at making meanings up though.


----------



## mark&sue

I can finally wear my pandora bracelet all the time without worrying about it falling off as I have now bought another one.

Took my friend to our local stockits and bought her a bracelet which she will get in three weeks time for her birthday and I treated myself to another one for me and got it properly measured this time.   So I now have a spare one which is quite large.  may try to sell it on ebay or try to find someone I know with big hands!!!   I think I will wear my bracelet everyday now.



susan


----------



## Natasha&Matt

I wanna post a pic of my bracelet but my cam is rubbish at takin pics up close? any sugestions? Am i not doin it right?


----------



## Pinky166

Natasha&Matt said:


> I wanna post a pic of my bracelet but my cam is rubbish at takin pics up close? any sugestions? Am i not doin it right?



Have you got a macro setting on your camera? Usually it is a little flower symbol, it is for taking close ups.


----------



## wicket2005

Looking forward to seeing your photo Natasha.

Glad you got another bracelet you can wear without it falling off Susan.  What size did you originally buy then?

I bought a couple of spacers today from the Pandora shop, my fav shop.  I am getting quite excited now as I think I only have room for 2 more charms before I can start another colour.  Not that I know which one to pick.  I thought I may buy 4 glass ones to start off this time in a colour, so have quite a strong colour theme to start off with.


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Pinky166 said:


> Have you got a macro setting on your camera? Usually it is a little flower symbol, it is for taking close ups.



I will have a look Claire when i get home (at work at the mo)

Thansk for the info =D


----------



## Kirsteen

Hello, my name is Kirsteen and I am a Pandora addict. 

I received a Pandora braclet plus two charms, Taurus and Cupcake as a gift for my 30th birthday last weekend. I hadn't even heard of Pandora before and I am now addicted to building braclets, online, in my head...  I love the Disney Chamilla ones especially this one. Will post a photo of my braclet tomorrow. Have loved looking at all of yours xx


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Thanks Claire think i got it right lol


<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/?action=view&current=SNV34952.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/SNV34952.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Kirsteen said:


> Hello, my name is Kirsteen and I am a Pandora addict.
> 
> I received a Pandora braclet plus two charms, Taurus and Cupcake as a gift for my 30th birthday last weekend. I hadn't even heard of Pandora before and I am now addicted to building braclets, online, in my head...  I love the Disney Chamilla ones especially this one. Will post a photo of my braclet tomorrow. Have loved looking at all of yours xx




Cant wait to see ur bracelet x


----------



## Pinky166

Looking forward to seeing a pic Kirsteen. 



Natasha&Matt said:


> Thanks Claire think i got it right lol
> 
> 
> <a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/?action=view&current=SNV34952.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/SNV34952.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



You're welcome. It's looking fab.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pinky166 said:


> I really like the green grape one (I only like white wine) too but it won't go with my bracelet.
> 
> I _really really_ want some of the pink jewel one's but I have to wait to my birthday as I gave hubby a list of the one's I like so I don't know what he is getting.
> 
> 
> 
> A palm tree one sounds fab, I woud definately buy that.
> 
> I would like an Orca (Killer Whale) or a whale tail.



Either an Orca or a whale tail would be wonderful. I was lucky enough in 2006 to do a Trainer for a Day programme at Seaworld San Diego and as part of this, I got to interact with two of the Killer Whales. I would love to have a charm to represent that experience.



CustardTart said:


> It's not a great pic  but you get the general idea... I popped into our nearby town earlier and as they sold the Pandora range in Swag the jewelers, I picked up a lime bead to see how it looked...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love it and DH just said if he'd seen the oxidised version he would have definitely chosen that for me - bless him!!!



I love your bracelet. This works so well together.



Kirsteen said:


> Hello, my name is Kirsteen and I am a Pandora addict.
> 
> I received a Pandora braclet plus two charms, Taurus and Cupcake as a gift for my 30th birthday last weekend. I hadn't even heard of Pandora before and I am now addicted to building braclets, online, in my head...  I love the Disney Chamilla ones especially this one. Will post a photo of my braclet tomorrow. Have loved looking at all of yours xx



I love the Chamilia carriage. I am hoping to start a Disney bracelet when I go to Florida in October. Can't wait to see a photo of your bracelet.



Natasha&Matt said:


> Thanks Claire think i got it right lol
> 
> 
> <a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/?action=view&current=SNV34952.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/SNV34952.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



I love your bracelet as well. We have quite a few charms in common. I have the butterfly charm in turquoise, the clip with blue stones, the dolphin and the suitcase.

Corinna


----------



## wicket2005

Looks good Natasha, nice to see the reverse side of the suitcase for the first time as well.  I am looking forward to buying that one in July.


----------



## Pinky166

dolphingirl47 said:


> Either an Orca or a whale tail would be wonderful. I was lucky enough in 2006 to do a Trainer for a Day programme at Seaworld San Diego and as part of this, I got to interact with two of the Killer Whales. I would love to have a charm to represent that experience.



I did the Trainer for a day experience in Seaworld, Orlando in 2003.  Such a fab experience (with the exception of the extremely cold water. ) & a shame they no longer do it.


----------



## beckypenguin

everyones bracelets are looking great! i was wondering im really sorry i cant remember the name of the girl who posted it but it was a pandora bracelet with a bunny and gingerbread charm on it but they werent pandora but i love them i cant find them on a chamila or bigagi website though does anyone know for definite where they are from ? i noticed a lot of people are doing pink theme bracelets now  i love pink you can get so many shades of pink my favourite one is the big pink sparkly gem one! well worth the 50 pounds! im hoping to buy the elephant charm nexy after seeing it on pinkys bracelet i think or maybe wickets! but its sooo cute  and if i can find out the bunny brand  then that one too! also a saftey chain caus my bracelets worth about 650 pounds now id die if it slipped off xx


----------



## wicket2005

Morning Becky, the elephant was on Claire's bracelet, I love it too and intend to buy it as soon as I see an elephant next probably at AK in July.  Megan had those charms you mentioned.  If I see any about when I am browsing I will let you know.


----------



## beckypenguin

thanks ! aw the elephant is adorable though so much better than the old elephant bead! im also thinking about getting the stars moon and sun charm i saw it on bobs im trying not to spend money right now! But if you see an update picture of my bracelet on here you'll know i've caved haha bloody addictive i wasnt really into jewelry ever until my boyfriend bought me pandora and i love it wear it all the time obsessed much


----------



## Kirsteen

Hello girls,

Here is my braclet, not much going on so far but I loves it  I fancies myself a couple of clips... have included my bag and box (a wee bit of them anyway as I think some folks had been asking what other's had came in). 

From the front...





From the top...





Kxx


----------



## wicket2005

It looks lovely Kirsteen, looks like you got a fancy box with yours too.  It is amazing how these bracelets grow, a lot better than any house plants I had.


----------



## Kirsteen

Thanks Bev, the only house plants that survive in my care are those that thrive on neglect!  I can't wait to add to my braclet. I'm in-between picking one of two colours at the moment; pink (cue Areosmith's 'Pink it's ma favourite colour...') or blue for my little boy who was born in October last year. 

These are my fave blues:

One | Two | Three

Becky, is this the Gingerbread Man you were looking for? I quite fancy him myself, we stayed at the Grand Floridian for our honeymoon and he would be a nice keepsake of the Gingerbread House in the Lobby  (what's that I hear... any excuse lol) xx

Edited to add: just found a Bunny Rabbit - were out looking for one Becky? Can't remember now, since I hit the double whammy of motherhood and 30 my memory is shot 

Kx


----------



## CustardTart

*Bob* (Bolanette):






*Corinna* (dolphingirl47):
#1





#2





*Claire* (Pinky166):





*Megan* (Megan!x):
#1





#2




*
Bev* (wicket2005):





*Jakki* (TinkTattoo):




*
Natasha* (Natasha&Matt): 





*Claire* (wideeyes):





*Becky* (beckypenguin): 





*Emma* (Funniebunny):




*
Michelle* (stubb): 




*
Joanne* (PoppyAnna):





*Terri *(aaronandterri):




*
Laura* (ScotsMinnie):




*
Rachel* (jjk):





*Karen* (CustardTart):
#1





#2





*Kirsteen* (Kirsteen):


----------



## beckypenguin

yayyyy  thankyou so much kirsteen and aw i love the little cupcake charm and ive never seen the zodiac signs on a bracelet before i really like it hmmm i might get mine its pisces  must RESIST a little longer i know i wont last though haha


----------



## beckypenguin

p.s kirsteen i love the blue murano number one bead in your post for your littl boy ive seen a bracelet with that bead and a teddu bear next too it it looks gorgeous perfect for representing you son  i think thats what the lady who owned the bracelet had hers for i love it when you find beads that really represent you or your life i must admit i do sometimes buy because i like them or they're just too cute to resist but oh well


----------



## Kirsteen

It's lovely isn't it. I like the teddy bear idea. I've found a few more to represent DS, especially this Nemo one as DS has a Nemo that he loves to sook, mainly  I could buy, buy and buy I think. What has the friend who bought me my braclet started!!


----------



## wicket2005

Those blue glass charms look nice Kirsteen, I have not bought any coloured glass ones for this bracelet so intend to rectify that on the next, though having trouble deciding on what colour at the moment.


----------



## Kirsteen

I am still deciding on a colour too but really like the blue 

Does anyone know if the Truth beads fit Pandora braclets?

xx


----------



## TinkTatoo

Thanks for putting the pictures together Karen, it's great to be able to see everyone's bracelets 

If anyone is having problems getting close up pictures, have a look for the macro setting on your camera. On mine (a Fuji) it's a picture of a flower, and what it does is lets lot get close without going out of focus 

I like the oxidised bracelets and I'll be watching how they develop


----------



## Megan!x

beckypenguin said:


> everyones bracelets are looking great! i was wondering im really sorry i cant remember the name of the girl who posted it but it was a pandora bracelet with a bunny and gingerbread charm on it but they werent pandora but i love them i cant find them on a chamila or bigagi website though does anyone know for definite where they are from ? i noticed a lot of people are doing pink theme bracelets now  i love pink you can get so many shades of pink my favourite one is the big pink sparkly gem one! well worth the 50 pounds! im hoping to buy the elephant charm nexy after seeing it on pinkys bracelet i think or maybe wickets! but its sooo cute  and if i can find out the bunny brand  then that one too! also a saftey chain caus my bracelets worth about 650 pounds now id die if it slipped off xx



Hi, 
Both them charms are Chamilia & You can get them at 
www.Acotis.co.uk/Chamilia & They also sell pandora charms aswell


----------



## CustardTart

Kirsteen said:


> ...Does anyone know if the Truth beads fit Pandora braclets?


I found this info on eBay... 

*Truth beads, Biagi beads, Silver and Silver plated and glass beads will fit most Pandora style bracelets, except Lovelinks. Most beads have a core size of 4.5mm to 5mm except where stated otherwise. Truth bracelets will only take Truth beads or beads with a core size over 5.1mm. 
*

Hope that helps...



TinkTatoo said:


> Thanks for putting the pictures together Karen, it's great to be able to see everyone's bracelets...



No problem, Jakki - it's amazing how crucial a little project like that becomes when exams are looming and you're supposed to be revising...


----------



## Clare D

Oh what lovely bracelets ladies. I have no idea how to post a picture of mine but I did treat myself to one back in Feb for my birthday and DH bought me a new charm on Saturday as a thank you for all the help (taking the kids out of the way) so he could revise for 3 exams. 
I am back in full holiday planning mode now so will be checking in on this post alot more.


----------



## Kirsteen

CustardTart said:


> I found this info on eBay...
> 
> *Truth beads, Biagi beads, Silver and Silver plated and glass beads will fit most Pandora style bracelets, except Lovelinks. Most beads have a core size of 4.5mm to 5mm except where stated otherwise. Truth bracelets will only take Truth beads or beads with a core size over 5.1mm.
> *
> 
> Hope that helps...



Thanks Karen, that is v helpful indeed.


----------



## Natasha&Matt

TinkTatoo said:


> Thanks for putting the pictures together Karen, it's great to be able to see everyone's bracelets
> 
> If anyone is having problems getting close up pictures, have a look for the macro setting on your camera. On mine (a Fuji) it's a picture of a flower, and what it does is lets lot get close without going out of focus
> 
> I like the oxidised bracelets and I'll be watching how they develop



What cam do u have? its a fab pic u took!! x


----------



## PoppyAnna

All of the bracelets are so gorgeous.  
My own hasn't had an addition for quite some time but I've done rather well on ebay tonight so I may treat myself


----------



## CustardTart

Natasha&Matt said:


> What cam do u have? its a fab pic u took!! x



I was just thinking that earlier, Natasha! Upon reflection, I think Jakki has a Fuji DSLR - all I know is, her photos are always fab... 



PoppyAnna said:


> All of the bracelets are so gorgeous.
> My own hasn't had an addition for quite some time but I've done rather well on ebay tonight so I may treat myself



Go for it Joanne!!!   Ebay/Quidco are jointly funding my addictions at the mo...


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pinky166 said:


> I did the Trainer for a day experience in Seaworld, Orlando in 2003.  Such a fab experience (with the exception of the extremely cold water. ) & a shame they no longer do it.



They do the Marine Mammal Keeper experience though, which I have done twice and it is a fantastic programme. I have also done Trainer for a Day at Discovery Cove 4 times.

Corinna


----------



## MagicKisses2

I love Pandora. I got one as a gift for being in a friend's wedding. I would love to share mine, but I don't know how to post a pix!

Everyone's photos are great!


----------



## TinkTatoo

CustardTart said:


> ...No problem, Jakki - it's amazing how crucial a little project like that becomes when exams are looming and you're supposed to be revising...


----------



## wicket2005

MagicKisses2 said:


> I love Pandora. I got one as a gift for being in a friend's wedding. I would love to share mine, but I don't know how to post a pix!
> 
> Everyone's photos are great!



If you just backwards up this thread for a while there is a post explaining how to do it.


----------



## PoppyAnna

I know Acotis often give a 10% off code.  Does anybody have one at the moment that they can't make use of ?
Thanks


----------



## Clare D

If anybody has an Argento store near them they stock Pandora and offer a loyalty scheme too. I don't know the details but a friend of mine recently told me.

I will look through the threads to see how to post a pic.


----------



## CustardTart

MagicKisses2 said:


> I would love to share mine, but I don't know how to post a pix!





Clare D said:


> ...I will look through the threads to see how to post a pic.



Judi and Clare, try this... 



wicket2005 said:


> You need to open an account (free) with Photobucket or something similar.
> 
> Once opened, look for the upload button, click this and you select the folder on your computer that has your photo, click the photo and upload.
> 
> When it is on Photobucket, there are a series of boxes under the photo, I think it is the third one you use, which has the IMG code in.  You copy this.
> 
> Come back to this thread, press reply to thread, then paste the IMG code in.
> 
> If you get stuck just ask again.



Look forward to seeing those bracelets...


----------



## Pinky166

PoppyAnna said:


> I know Acotis often give a 10% off code.  Does anybody have one at the moment that they can't make use of ?
> Thanks



Yes Joanne.....it is "loyalty" just enter that & you get 10% off each order & they do free delivery!


----------



## PoppyAnna

Pinky166 said:


> Yes Joanne.....it is "loyalty" just enter that & you get 10% off each order & they do free delivery!



Oh thats it Claire, sounds you know that one off by heart

Thanks very much


----------



## Clare D

Great I will do that later when the kids have gone to bed.


----------



## Pinky166

PoppyAnna said:


> Oh thats it Claire, sounds you know that one off by heart
> 
> Thanks very much



No Comment!!!!


----------



## PoppyAnna

DH bought me a suitcase charm at the weekend  for my love of travel.  I've had a hard time with the girls lately and he's been working long hours, so thats his "make up for it" gift.
As I made about £80 profit on ebay last night  I've ordered myself the Chamilia Disney Pumpkin coach charm, ever since I saw Claire's I thought it looked much nicer than I thought it would.  Acotis have despatched it already
Thanks again Claire for the discount reminder
I'll post a pic when it arrives.


----------



## Pinky166

PoppyAnna said:


> DH bought me a suitcase charm at the weekend  for my love of travel.  I've had a hard time with the girls lately and he's been working long hours, so thats his "make up for it" gift.
> As I made about £80 profit on ebay last night  I've ordered myself the Chamilia Disney Pumpkin coach charm, ever since I saw Claire's I thought it looked much nicer than I thought it would.  Acotis have despatched it already
> Thanks again Claire for the discount reminder
> I'll post a pic when it arrives.



It is a really cute charm Joanne. You will love it. 

I have had the suitcase charm on my wish list since I first got my bracelet, maybe I will get round to getting it one of these days.  Looking forward to seeing your updated piccie.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I need your help. I just found out that my sister is going to get married in September. She is also just about to move in with her partner (so far she has lived with my parents). So it is all about new beginnings for her. I have decided to get her a Pandora bracelet to celebrate this milestone in her life. I want to get her three charms to get her started. Her favourite colour is blue. I am looking for ideas as to what charms would be suitable for this. 

Corinna


----------



## Pinky166

Thats lovely Corinna.

You could get the wedding Cake or Church charm to represent the wedding.....I will have a think about the other 2.


----------



## Kirsteen

That's a lovely idea Corrina.

Would you consider Chamilia beads? If so, there is Keys of Love, Hope and Faith or a similar one called Heart Lock and Keys


----------



## Pinky166

You could get the little house charm to represent moving home. I love the new jigsaw piece charm (which they do in blue) that could symbolise her life piecing together.


----------



## wicket2005

That is lovely news.  I tend to buy charms to represent things as they happen so if I was buying for my sister now I would concentrate on the moving in side of it and get a 'wedding' type one when she weds (cake, church, (bible or cross if religious)), my fav is the wedding cake one for that event.

I think I would choose the house (to represent moving in), the lots of love charm (because you wish her that and love her lots) and the dangling horseshoe (to wish her luck).  

What a lovely sister you are to be buying her one too.  Think you deserve a charm for that.


----------



## Kirsteen

wicket2005 said:


> What a lovely sister you are to be buying her one too.  Think you deserve a charm for that.



 I love your thinking!! It's my first day back at work (I've been on maternity leave since September) I'm sure that means a new charm for me too? lol xx


----------



## CustardTart

dolphingirl47 said:


> I need your help. I just found out that my sister is going to get married in September. She is also just about to move in with her partner (so far she has lived with my parents). So it is all about new beginnings for her. I have decided to get her a Pandora bracelet to celebrate this milestone in her life. I want to get her three charms to get her started. Her favourite colour is blue. I am looking for ideas as to what charms would be suitable for this....



What a fab idea!!! Butterflies symbolise new beginnings so I'd maybe start with that. Also, the rose represents love so there's another possibility. Then maybe something simple and personal to her, like her birthstone... I find Pandora charms can be adapted to suit  pretty much any situation so I don't think you can go wrong, Corinna...


----------



## CustardTart

Kirsteen said:


> I love your thinking!! It's my first day back at work (I've been on maternity leave since September) I'm sure that means a new charm for me too? lol xx


----------



## CustardTart

I managed to get hold of a couple of the retired Khanji charms for my bracelet - there the ones either side of the clasp. The one on the left means love and the one the right means harmony...


----------



## PoppyAnna

Love you updated bracelet, Karen

Here's a picture of my updated bracelet.  I don't usually wear all the coloured beads together but I fancied seeing and feeling the bracelet more full.






I have my eye on a few more charms


----------



## wicket2005

PoppyAnna said:


> I have my eye on a few more charms



Snap, though I would have to substitute a lot for your few.  I especially love your blue glass charms, what make are they?

Updated bracelets looking good Joanne and Karen and Kirsteen - yes you do deserve a charm, leaving that little angel of a child today must have been hard (lovely photo).


----------



## CustardTart

PoppyAnna said:


> Here's a picture of my updated bracelet.  I don't usually wear all the coloured beads together but I fancied seeing and feeling the bracelet more full.


I absolutely love the soft pink and blue (is it aqua?) together, Joanne!!!  So summery and delicate... 



PoppyAnna said:


> ...I have my eye on a few more charms



Don't we all!!!  Tho' last night DH asked me not buy any more for the first bracelet as he wants to fill some space  - what a sweetheart!!!     I am, of course, OVERCOME with curiosity but he just mimed the zipping and locking of his mouth so I don't think he's going to give up any info in a a hurry...


----------



## PoppyAnna

wicket2005 said:


> I especially love your blue glass charms, what make are they?





CustardTart said:


> I absolutely love the soft pink and blue (is it aqua?) together, Joanne!!!  So summery and delicate...



Thank you ladies  They are NOT official Murano Pandora glass beads, I got them from Be charmed *here* they are very resonable and besides the blue and pink I have some black beads and white beads which I put on for evenings out.

Sounds like Richard has some tricks up his sleeve Karen
I was really surprised when my Richard came home with the suitcase, it's exactly the one I wanted and is actually a Biaggi charm and he must of remembered I prefered it to the Pandora one

I really like your bracelet Karen, I think if I had the budget for the gold pieces, I would gone with a very similar colour scheme.  It really co-ordinates well


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks for that link.


----------



## CustardTart

PoppyAnna said:


> ...I have some black beads and white beads which I put on for evenings out...



Sounds good! I love the way the different coloured beads can completely change the look... 



PoppyAnna said:


> ...Sounds like Richard has some tricks up his sleeve Karen...


I know - he was quizzing me at dinner last Friday and I told him how much I wanted the gold BCC ribbon charm but it's _crazy_ cash so we'll have to see. I'm trying very hard to remain calm  instead of  



PoppyAnna said:


> ...I was really surprised when my Richard came home with the suitcase, it's exactly the one I wanted and is actually a Biaggi charm and he must of remembered I prefered it to the Pandora one...


Don't you just love it when they pull a stunt like that!?? I was amazed that my Richard remembered that I like to mix gold and silver when he bought the original bracelet - shows they listen sometimes, I guess... 



PoppyAnna said:


> ...I really like your bracelet Karen, I think if I had the budget for the gold pieces, I would gone with a very similar colour scheme.  It really co-ordinates well



Why thank you!  TBH it wouldn't have any gold charms if I hadn't bought them in the US - they are much cheaper there! So when I was on hols, I made the decision to spend my handbag fund on charms hence the gold ones  but the absence of arm candy...


----------



## wicket2005

My updated bracelet.






New charm to the left of the green grape and spacer charm is the little girl charm this represents my niece, Isabella, who is 4 today.

New charm to the right next to safety chain end, is the lots of love charm, this represents my Nanna who had lots of children, grandchildren and great grandchildren.

Just sold another £30s worth of photos on Fotolia so going to be buying another charm as soon as I can.


----------



## Pinky166

PoppyAnna said:


> Love you updated bracelet, Karen
> 
> Here's a picture of my updated bracelet.  I don't usually wear all the coloured beads together but I fancied seeing and feeling the bracelet more full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my eye on a few more charms



Your bracelet looks lovely Joanne. I like the pink & blue/turquoise together! 



CustardTart said:


> Tho' last night DH asked me not buy any more for the first bracelet as he wants to fill some space  - what a sweetheart!!!     I am, of course, OVERCOME with curiosity but he just mimed the zipping and locking of his mouth so I don't think he's going to give up any info in a a hurry...



Does he fancy filling a few on my bracelet too?  

I am hoping to get one or two when my ebay items sell.....but I only listed them last night so I have to wait a week.


----------



## Pinky166

Your Bracelet looks fab Bev....what charm are you going to get to fill it up (it looks like there is only room for one more!)

What are you going to do after? Are you going to get another bracelet?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Your bracelet does look nice Bev.  Like Claire says, there's not much room left


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks. Don't know which one I am getting next, yet.

May have room for 2 more charms before it is finished.

I am just going to use the same bracelet, clips, spacers and safety chain with another set of charms, and use some of the old charms to fill in on the new one too. I have not decided on a colour yet but do intend to get 4 coloured glass ones in green and 4 in orange to use with the charms on this bracelet at some point, to make a green bracelet and an orange bracelet.  I think I will start the next one with 4 coloured glass charms first or in between times, then add coloured silver charms and plain silver charms.  Going to have a look on the web for some ideas.


----------



## CustardTart

wicket2005 said:


> My updated bracelet.


Looks fab, Bev! The 'lots of love' charm is one of my faves... 



Pinky166 said:


> ...Does he fancy filling a few on my bracelet too?



Well, I'll ask him... 



Pinky166 said:


> ...I am hoping to get one or two when my ebay items sell.....but I only listed them last night so I have to wait a week.


Good luck with that - here's to more bracelet-filling action soon...


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> Good luck with that - here's to more bracelet-filling action soon...



I decided that I am allowed  

Up until now everything I have earn from Quidco & Ebay has gone in a savings account for the cruise next year.....since I sent the dreaded email to cancel it yesterday  that money is now the "yet to be decided holiday fund" and I am going to treat myself with this weeks earnings.


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> I decided that I am allowed
> 
> Up until now everything I have earn from Quidco & Ebay has gone in a savings account for the cruise next year.....*since I sent the dreaded email to cancel it yesterday * that money is now the "yet to be decided holiday fund"...



It's a horrible feeling, isn't it?  Last year we were booked on the NYE cruise and I made lots of good friends on the meet thread but then we decided that we should cancel as DH's ma wasn't getting any younger or stronger. Sending the email was horrid and TBH NYE even worse  but I know we did the right thing so never regretted it... FWIW I think you've made the 100% correct decision - our research proves that and just think what fun you can have planning something else... 



Pinky166 said:


> ...I am going to treat myself with this weeks earnings.


You totally deserve it...


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks Karen.

Hope your EBay items sell for a good profit.  Why did you cancel your cruise next year?  Are you still going on one this year?


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> It's a horrible feeling, isn't it?  Last year we were booked on the NYE cruise and I made lots of good friends on the meet thread but then we decided that we should cancel as DH's ma wasn't getting any younger or stronger. Sending the email was horrid and TBH NYE even worse  but I know we did the right thing so never regretted it... FWIW I think you've made the 100% correct decision - our research proves that and just think what fun you can have planning something else...
> 
> 
> You totally deserve it...



Thanks Karen. I know it was the right thing to do which is why I sent the email yesterday....I didn't want to prolong it. Anyway I have got planning to do for next year now we want to go somewhere different so we have the fun task of choosing to look forward to over the next few weeks. 




wicket2005 said:


> Hope your EBay items sell for a good profit.  Why did you cancel your cruise next year?  Are you still going on one this year?



Thanks Bev. We were booked on the first Baltics cruise for June 2010 with DCL but even when the exchange rate was almost $2 per £1 it was expensive. Other cruise lines have recently released an identical itinerary at a THIRD the price of DCL. I just can't justify paying that much money.  
So we are going to wait and see what Disney do with the 2 new ships. 

We most definately are still going in Sept to both WDW & our 1st ever cruise,  we were fortunate enough to pay for this trip when the rate was 2 for 1.


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks Claire, I am so pleased you are still going on a cruise because I know you were very much looking forward to it.  Understandable about the other cruise and the price increase, just doesn't make sense to do it.

I am looking forward to reading that you have treated yourself, I know it has been hard waiting for June.


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> ...Anyway I have got planning to do for next year now we want to go somewhere different so we have the fun task of choosing to look forward to over the next few weeks...



Different different or Disney different???  We're planning different different - being so used to booking independently, it feels like it's definitely time to be more intrepid and goodness knows it's a big old world out there... 

Good luck with your eBaying, hun  - what charms are you thinking of adding...?


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> Thanks Claire, I am so pleased you are still going on a cruise because I know you were very much looking forward to it.  Understandable about the other cruise and the price increase, just doesn't make sense to do it.
> 
> I am looking forward to reading that you have treated yourself, I know it has been hard waiting for June.



Thanks Bev.  It has been tough waiting for June to come around but hubby has treated me to two quite recently so I can't complain.....well not too much anyway.  




CustardTart said:


> Different different or Disney different???  We're planning different different - being so used to booking independently, it feels like it's definitely time to be more intrepid and goodness knows it's a big old world out there...
> 
> Good luck with your eBaying, hun  - what charms are you thinking of adding...?



I think next year will be different different - although ever since we went to LA I have regretted not going to DL so that is on my "To Go" list but I doubt that will be next year as hubby is a bit _disneyed_ out. 
Not sure where yet but I think it will be somewhere new. 

I don't know what charms I am going to go for. I want pink gem ones to finish my bracelet but I told hubby which one's I liked so he could choose some for my birthday so i can't get any of them now.  Maybe I will start my new bracelet ???? Too many decisions!


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> ...I think next year will be different different - although ever since we went to LA I have regretted not going to DL so that is on my "To Go" list but I doubt that will be next year as hubby is a bit _disneyed_ out.
> Not sure where yet but I think it will be somewhere new...



DH has maintains we have to go somewhere new every year - and for the last 3 years I've managed to combine that with a DCL cruise!!!  However, we've spent so many years flying westwards that we're definitely heading east next year! I have been to China and India so fancy to try Malaysia - in fact, just ordered myself a Malaysia and Singapore Eyewitness travel guide...



Pinky166 said:


> ...I don't know what charms I am going to go for. I want pink gem ones to finish my bracelet but I told hubby which one's I liked so he could choose some for my birthday so i can't get any of them now.  Maybe I will start my new bracelet ???? Too many decisions!


The pink gem ones are lovely tho' I've suddenly got a yen for the gold blue topaz 'ribbon' charm as it's DH's birthstone but that's a whole different colour scheme and I don't think I can go _anywhere_ down that road for a good while yet!!!


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> DH has maintains we have to go somewhere new every year - and for the last 3 years I've managed to combine that with a DCL cruise!!!  However, we've spent so many years flying westwards that we're definitely heading east next year! I have been to China and India so fancy to try Malaysia - in fact, just ordered myself a Malaysia and Singapore Eyewitness travel guide...



LOL! I know what you mean....I have a thing for Seaworld so as I wasn't allowed to go to Orlando again a few years back I managed to convince hubby to go to San Diego instead  and (although not owned by Busch and totally unrelated) we went to Sea World on the Gold Coast, whilst we travelled around Australia. It's amazing how we have the ability to tie things together.....we are not at all devious. 



> The pink gem ones are lovely tho' I've suddenly got a yen for the gold blue topaz 'ribbon' charm as it's DH's birthstone but that's a whole different colour scheme and I don't think I can go _anywhere_ down that road for a good while yet!!!



That can be your third bracelet then or is it fourth now?


----------



## beckypenguin

if anybody is interested i am selling the queen bee charm on ebay for 36 pounds instead of 40 it comes in the little charm box with the ribbon and is in perfect condition if not then i hope it sells to some randomer on ebay so i can buy another one to replace the bee im thinking the chamilla bunny charm as its sooo cute  i love the updated pics! keep em coming haha


----------



## dolphingirl47

It's great to see all the updated bracelets. They look stunning.

I think I have pretty much made up my mind what charms to get for my sister. I am a little torn between the house to represent moving and the clover leaf as a general good luck charm (I might just be forced to get both). I also will get her the silver heart lock with the gold key (as she finally found somebody who unlocked her heart) and the charm with the turquoise enamel butterflies to represent new beginnings. When we go for the wedding in September, I will take her the wedding cake charm and probably a blue Murano glass charm for the "something blue".

Corinna


----------



## Kirsteen

I love your something blue idea Corrina - I must remember that one  All the charms that you are planning to buy for your sister sound perfect. xx


----------



## PoppyAnna

dolphingirl47 said:


> It's great to see all the updated bracelets. They look stunning.
> 
> I think I have pretty much made up my mind what charms to get for my sister. I am a little torn between the house to represent moving and the clover leaf as a general good luck charm (I might just be forced to get both). I also will get her the silver heart lock with the gold key (as she finally found somebody who unlocked her heart) and the charm with the turquoise enamel butterflies to represent new beginnings. When we go for the wedding in September, I will take her the wedding cake charm and probably a blue Murano glass charm for the "something blue".
> 
> 
> Corinna



Sounds absolutely perfect Corinna.  I like the "something blue" idea too.

Can I be your sister


----------



## dolphingirl47

PoppyAnna said:


> Sounds absolutely perfect Corinna.  I like the "something blue" idea too.
> 
> Can I be your sister




I am sure there will have been times when she would happily have swapped. I left Germany when she was 14 (she is now 27) and in all those years, we have seen each other for maybe a total of 6 weeks. It really hit home when I realized that the first time I will meet her partner with whom she has been together for over a year, will be at the wedding.

Corinna


----------



## wilma-bride

I am so tempted to buy myself a Pandora bracelet - DDs is so lovely but I just know that I'd end up spending a fortune on the charms


----------



## Megan!x

PoppyAnna said:


> Love you updated bracelet, Karen
> 
> Here's a picture of my updated bracelet.  I don't usually wear all the coloured beads together but I fancied seeing and feeling the bracelet more full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my eye on a few more charms



Hi, I absolutley love the dangley charm next to the littke girl's head, what make is that & where can you get them, I have neaver seen them ones before?  x & Is that little purse a lovelinks charm ? x


----------



## CustardTart

wilma-bride said:


> I am so tempted to buy myself a Pandora bracelet - DDs is so lovely but I just know that I'd end up spending a fortune on the charms



So true! I was out today and couldn't resist a couple of charms from Swag!!!  Save yourself, Joh!!!


----------



## wicket2005

wilma-bride said:


> DDs is so lovely but I just know that I'd end up spending a fortune on the charms



Too true Joh, they are lovely bracelets but very addictive once you start going.


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> Too true Joh, they are lovely bracelets but very addictive once you start going.



VERY TRUE! I keep checking ebay every 5 mins as the minute someone bids on my most expensive item I am ordering a charm!


----------



## CustardTart

Just thought I'd share this pic of how my oxidised bracelet looks today! I'm going out this evening and this colour scheme will coordinate with what I'm wearing...


----------



## PoppyAnna

CustardTart said:


> Just thought I'd share this pic of how my oxidised bracelet looks today! I'm going out this evening and this colour scheme will coordinate with what I'm wearing...



Lovely for your FND Karen, I am starting to think that my bracelet looks rather like one of my DD's dressing up jewellery sets  I'm ready for some darker tones soon, I think  All the other bracelets look so grown up!


----------



## PoppyAnna

Megan!x said:


> Hi, I absolutley love the dangley charm next to the littke girl's head, what make is that & where can you get them, I have neaver seen them ones before?  x & Is that little purse a lovelinks charm ? x



Thank you
From memory both charms are Chamilia, I think 
The dangly charm is the birthstone for April which represents my eldest DD
I would have got them from Acotis
enter "loyalty" as a discount code for 10% off


----------



## wicket2005

Looks good Karen, have a nice night out.


----------



## CustardTart

PoppyAnna said:


> Lovely for your FND Karen, I am starting to think that my bracelet looks rather like one of my DD's dressing up jewellery sets  I'm ready for some darker tones soon, I think  All the other bracelets look so grown up!


I love your bracelet, Joanne - it's summery, funky and I personally like the brighter colours... 



wicket2005 said:


> Looks good Karen, have a nice night out.



Thanks Bev!

I'm trying _very_ hard to resist the urge to purchase a safety chain as I feel the bracelet needs one!  I'm a pathetic Pandoraholic...


----------



## Pinky166

Your bracelet looks lovely for your night out Karen. Have a great time.

Joanne, I think your bracelet looks lovely. I like the soft summery colours. 

I have had a very productive day - NOT! I ditched the housework & have spent all morning updating my Pandora "wish" list & reading Menu's on allears. I haven't bought anything yet though...still waiting for ebay.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sounds like me. I have done nothing apart from loading the dishwasher and getting it going and folding some laundry. Other than that I have just caught up with the forums. I will treat myself to reading a couple of chapters of Angels and Demons and then I really need to do something. I have laundry to do, the cooker needs cleaning and the bedroom needs tidying.

Corinna


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> ...I have had a very productive day - NOT! I ditched the housework & have spent all morning updating my Pandora "wish" list & reading Menu's on allears. I haven't bought anything yet though...still waiting for ebay.





dolphingirl47 said:


> Sounds like me. I have done nothing apart from loading the dishwasher and getting it going and folding some laundry. Other than that I have just caught up with the forums. I will treat myself to reading a couple of chapters of Angels and Demons and then I really need to do something. I have laundry to do, the cooker needs cleaning and the bedroom needs tidying...



Well, I have _raced_ through my housework today - last Friday I took ages and then had to rush getting ready to go out!!! Never a good idea - so this week I've skimped on the cleaning so I can sit here with a face mask on before taking a leisurely bath...


----------



## irongirlof12

here is the start of mine and I love it already!!!


----------



## Bolanette87

irongirlof12 said:


> here is the start of mine and I love it already!!!



Very nice!!! My auntie has been going crazy trying to find that charm... She's obsessed with it!! 

Bob xoxoxo


----------



## dolphingirl47

irongirlof12 said:


> here is the start of mine and I love it already!!!




This is a beautiful  charm. What charm are you hoping to get next?

Corinna


----------



## CustardTart

That's fah-bu-lous, Andrea! The sunburst charm is definitely on my list - I love it!!!


----------



## Pinky166

A great start to your bracelet Andrea, that is a lovely charm. 

Do you know what colour/theme you want to do?


----------



## irongirlof12

Pinky166 said:


> A great start to your bracelet Andrea, that is a lovely charm.
> 
> Do you know what colour/theme you want to do?



I was thinking of green as I love the enamels in green and both my dd's were born in May so their birthstone is emerald 

I think i might get a couple of clips to stop my solo bead rolling around I really like the new one (79446)


----------



## dolphingirl47

I love that clip.

Corinna


----------



## wicket2005

It looks lovely Andrea, I love that charm.


----------



## TinkTatoo

I love the new bracelets and new charms, I'm feeling the urge to buy something but I'm waiting until we go to Florida as I would really like one or two gold charms.

Karen - I must have missed something (easy for me to do  )  Did you take the charms off your original bracelet and put them on the dark one, or did you start a new dark bracelet?


----------



## CustardTart

TinkTatoo said:


> I love the new bracelets and new charms, I'm feeling the urge to buy something but I'm waiting until we go to Florida as I would really like one or two gold charms...


Same here, Jakki! They are sooo much cheaper over there.  My DH is going to NY on business later this week - I'd give him a list _but_ I don't want to draw attention to how much I have spent on this flippin' Pandora obsession... 



TinkTatoo said:


> ...Karen - I must have missed something (easy for me to do  )  Did you take the charms off your original bracelet and put them on the dark one, or did you start a new dark bracelet?


I took some of the charms off the original one and mixed them up with the Murano glass ones on the new bracelet...


----------



## irongirlof12

where can you buy them in Orlando ?


----------



## CustardTart

irongirlof12 said:


> where can you buy them in Orlando ?



I have this list on a stickie...   

*Beads and Fine Gifts of Metro West 
2607 South Hiawassee Road 
Orlando FL 32835 407-293-2530

Artsy Abode 
9101 International Drive #248
Orlando FL 32819 904-807-92

Parchment 
7822 W. Sand Lake Road
Orlando FL 32819 407-248-0750
**This store is by the Barnes & Noble in the same plaza as Season's 52

Dynasty Gallery and Gifts 
1067 South Clarke Road
Ocoee FL 34761 407-522-4400

Polka Dotz 
8001 Orange Bloom Trail, Florida Mall #304A
Orlando FL 32809 407-582-9990

Jacobson 
216 North Park Avenue
Winter Park FL 32789 407-539-2528

Walk on Water 
400 N. Orlando Ave
Winter Park FL 32789 407-496-3723

The Looking Glass 
Altamonte Mall
Suite 1445
Altamonte Springs FL 32701 1-800-546-3349

Bijou's Boutique 
Spring Plaza 
2401 State Road West 434 Suite #161
Longwood FL 32779 321-594-5535

Pittman Jewelers 
644 East Hwy. 50
Clermont FL 34711 352-394-2612
*


----------



## Bolanette87

I'm really missing filing my bracelet up now....  Wish I could afford a new one! Heres hoping I find a job soon!!

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## beckypenguin

hey guys i love the sunburst style charm! so pretty  just an update i woke up this morning with a text of my boyfriend telling me to look outside ! in the porch there were roses and a chamilla charm bag with the bunny charm inside how sweet, i was over the moon he did it as a suprise and he knew i cudnt afford to buy anymore charms right now, ill post a pic asap! it fits well on the pandora bracelet too! i love my pink theme bracelet however i would love to do maybe a purple for my next bracelet !


----------



## CustardTart

Bolanette87 said:


> I'm really missing filing my bracelet up now....  Wish I could afford a new one! Heres hoping I find a job soon!!


Fingers crossed for you, Bob!!!    



beckypenguin said:


> hey guys i love the sunburst style charm! so pretty  just an update i woke up this morning with a text of my boyfriend telling me to look outside ! in the porch there were roses and a chamilla charm bag with the bunny charm inside how sweet, i was over the moon he did it as a suprise and he knew i cudnt afford to buy anymore charms right now, ill post a pic asap! it fits well on the pandora bracelet too! i love my pink theme bracelet however i would love to do maybe a purple for my next bracelet !



What a sweet guy!!! I took a look at the Chamilia charms the other day and some of them are gorgeous - I especially love the champagne charm, their gold starfish/shell and of course the Disney ones...


----------



## wicket2005

CustardTart said:


> They are sooo much cheaper over there.



Karen, roughly what percentage cheaper are they over there?


----------



## CustardTart

wicket2005 said:


> Karen, roughly what percentage cheaper are they over there?



Not sure about percentages, Bev - maths isn't really my forte but I'll give it a go...  

My 2 ridged 14kt clips were $185 each - $412 total including sales tax. That worked out to £284 with the exchange rate at the time. The same ones are £175 per clip here so £350 for the pair... Quite a nice saving of £66!!!

So I guess that would be a percentage of 18.86%!!!


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks Karen, that's given me a rough idea as I intend to buy some over there in July.

Lucky you Becky, that was a lovely surprise, that bunny charm is really nice.  I must admit I do love loads of the Chamilia range.

This is my updated bracelet.  The newest charm is the square on a point dangly one centre bottom, this was to celebrate selling £30 of photos on Fotolia.


----------



## CustardTart

Looking good, Bev!!!  

Must be time for me to post an update of all the bracelets now...


----------



## CustardTart

*Bob* (Bolanette):






*Corinna* (dolphingirl47):
#1





#2





*Claire* (Pinky166):





*Megan* (Megan!x):
#1





#2




*
Bev* (wicket2005):





*Jakki* (TinkTattoo):




*
Natasha* (Natasha&Matt): 





*Claire* (wideeyes):





*Becky* (beckypenguin): 





*Emma* (Funniebunny):




*
Michelle* (stubb): 




*
Joanne* (PoppyAnna):





*Terri *(aaronandterri):




*
Laura* (ScotsMinnie):




*
Rachel* (jjk):





*Karen* (CustardTart):
#1





#2





*Kirsteen* (Kirsteen):





*Andrea* (irongirlof12):


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks Karen and all the bracelets are looking good.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Karen i loved your bracelet so much im thinking of treating myself


----------



## PoppyAnna

natalielongstaff said:


> Karen i loved your bracelet so much im thinking of treating myself



Yay A new recruit


----------



## CustardTart

natalielongstaff said:


> Karen i loved your bracelet so much im thinking of treating myself



Thank you, Nat!!!  You should go for it!!!  I'm pretty sure you can even buy a charm or two in Nassau on your cruise...  I can't deny it's addictive but I'm really pleased with mine as it's so personal... Also the silver charms are affordable for the kids to buy you as a gift. I couldn't believe it when Samuel (DS15) came home with a giraffe charm for me last week - bless him! He'd seen it in a Tunbridge Wells shop and thought it would make a great reminder of our last holiday when we fed giraffes and watched them on AKV's savannah...


----------



## natalielongstaff

PoppyAnna said:


> Yay A new recruit







CustardTart said:


> Thank you, Nat!!!  You should go for it!!!  I'm pretty sure you can even buy a charm or two in Nassau on your cruise...  I can't deny it's addictive but I'm really pleased with mine as it's so personal... Also the silver charms are affordable for the kids to buy you as a gift. I couldn't believe it when Samuel (DS15) came home with a giraffe charm for me last week - bless him! He'd seen it in a Tunbridge Wells shop and thought it would make a great reminder of our last holiday when we fed giraffes and watched them on AKV's savannah...



you two are not helping me, another addiction is all i need 
 yours was lovely tho !


----------



## irongirlof12

Nat...it is only a matter of time 

I have justed ordered 2 clips, a spacer and a bead, will update when they arrive. Thank god my DH does not realise how much these things cost ... i kinda said they start at £12


----------



## wicket2005

natalielongstaff said:


> you two are not helping me, another addiction is all i need
> yours was lovely tho !



Yeah, but what a lovely addiction it will be, looking forward to seeing your bracelet when you take the plunge.


----------



## wicket2005

irongirlof12 said:


> Thank god my DH does not realise how much these things cost ... i kinda said they start at £12



I think you are on borrowed time because he will say how about I buy you one for your birthday, etc and then the cat will be out of the bag but you are quite right they do start off at £12.  Until last month Ernest Jones had the spacers for £8 that had an even nicer ring to it.


----------



## wicket2005

CustardTart said:


> Also the silver charms are affordable for the kids to buy you as a gift. I couldn't believe it when Samuel (DS15) came home with a giraffe charm for me last week - bless him! He'd seen it in a Tunbridge Wells shop and thought it would make a great reminder of our last holiday when we fed giraffes and watched them on AKV's savannah...



That is so sweet and thoughtful and will mean so much more to you than the charms you buy yourself.


----------



## TinkTatoo

CustardTart said:


> Same here, Jakki! They are sooo much cheaper over there.  My DH is going to NY on business later this week - I'd give him a list _but_ I don't want to draw attention to how much I have spent on this flippin' Pandora obsession... ......



LOL - that's the worry

I love all the new bracelets and the new charms 

Here's a bit of a weird question, could anyone give me a close up photo of the inside of their bracelet clasp, I'm trying to see the bit where the bracelet is attached to the clasp (IYKMIM) As I think mine looks like it might be coming apart!!!


----------



## CustardTart

TinkTatoo said:


> LOL - that's the worry
> 
> I love all the new bracelets and the new charms
> 
> Here's a bit of a weird question, could anyone give me a close up photo of the inside of their bracelet clasp, I'm trying to see the bit where the bracelet is attached to the clasp (IYKMIM) As I think mine looks like it might be coming apart!!!



I've had a go, Jakki. Bit blurry so don't know if it helps much but here they are...


----------



## TinkTatoo

Brilliant thanks 

This is the one I was after



CustardTart said:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......



You can see the bit that loops over the the bit where the bracelet goes in (confusing or what  )  I sort of just noticed that the loop over bit on mine wasn't joined on both sides and wanted to check if this was the case on all bracelets.


----------



## Pinky166

Bolanette87 said:


> I'm really missing filing my bracelet up now....  Wish I could afford a new one! Heres hoping I find a job soon!!
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



Hope you manage to get a job soon hun. x    



natalielongstaff said:


> Karen i loved your bracelet so much im thinking of treating myself



Go for it Nat  you won't regret it. (but your bank account might. )



CustardTart said:


> I couldn't believe it when Samuel (DS15) came home with a giraffe charm for me last week - bless him! He'd seen it in a Tunbridge Wells shop and thought it would make a great reminder of our last holiday when we fed giraffes and watched them on AKV's savannah...



Awwww what a sweetie.  I love that giraffe charm it's one of many on my wish list. 




Here's an updated piccie of my bracelet......it currently has two lodgers until I get the rest of my pink charms, they are the start of my next bracelet.


----------



## wicket2005

Missed you Claire, glad to see an updated bracelet from you.  Love those two charms.  I am going to get some coloured glass ones for my current bracelet after I have filled it up to make another 2 bracelet looks.


----------



## Pinky166

Thanks Bev. I like your new one too.   I have a question about your flower dangle one, is the stone clear or coloured? I want to get that one with a pink stone but not sure if they do it as I've only found it in either clear or purple. 

What colour glass ones do you fancy getting?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Lovely bracelets everyone  i like the new colours for ur next one claire =)

here is an updated one of mine cant wait till its finished x

<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/?action=view&current=SNV35009.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/SNV35009.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## wicket2005

Lovely bracelet.

Claire - the stone is a clear (diamond like) stone.  I am going to get 4 green glass beads to make another bracelet with existing beads minus orange charms and 4 orange glass ones minus the green charms, making another 2 bracelet looks.  I am going to use the same bracelet, safety chain, clips and spacers on my next bracelet plus 'old' silver beads and clear stoned ones till I have replaced them with new ones.  I have not decided on a colour yet for my next bracelet.  I am hoping the exchange rate goes up quickly so I can buy charms half price over there.  I wish I was into this when it was $2 to a £.


----------



## CustardTart

TinkTatoo said:


> ...You can see the bit that loops over the the bit where the bracelet goes in (confusing or what  )  I sort of just noticed that the loop over bit on mine wasn't joined on both sides and wanted to check if this was the case on all bracelets.



Ahhh, I see!!! Glad to help...


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> ...Awwww what a sweetie.  I love that giraffe charm it's one of many on my wish list.


It is very cute!!! And such an accurate representation of our hols - I think I even did "G is for Giraffe" in my trip report A-Z...  

I shall try and get the turtle one when we go on the cruise in September as Tortola sounds a bit like turtle (well, it does to me!!! ) and Crush features on our cruise logo... 



Pinky166 said:


> ...Here's an updated piccie of my bracelet......it currently has two lodgers until I get the rest of my pink charms, they are the start of my next bracelet.


It's looking fab, Claire!!!  I really love the orange charms - you could mix them with your pumpkin (and the spooky ghost when you get one) to make a Halloween bracelet like this one...




...or this...







Natasha&Matt said:


> ...here is an updated one of mine cant wait till its finished x
> 
> <a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/?action=view&current=SNV35009.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/SNV35009.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Beautiful, Natasha...  I don't know why but I am _*v-e-r-y*_ fond of the moneybag...  



wicket2005 said:


> ...I am hoping the exchange rate goes up quickly so I can buy charms half price over there. *I wish I was into this when it was $2 to a £*.


----------



## CustardTart

I've updated the pics of the bracelets on the previous page...


----------



## shellbell

Well I finally have a pandora bracelet! DH got me one for my 30th birthday yesterday. Unfortunately i have had to send it back to get a smaller one but he got me 2 charms to go on

http://www.giftandwrap.co.uk/acatalog/info_Pandora_79300.html

and

http://www.giftandwrap.co.uk/acatalog/info_Pandora_79200.html


----------



## CustardTart

shellbell said:


> Well I finally have a pandora bracelet! DH got me one for my 30th birthday yesterday. Unfortunately i have had to send it back to get a smaller one but he got me 2 charms to go on
> 
> http://www.giftandwrap.co.uk/acatalog/info_Pandora_79300.html
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.giftandwrap.co.uk/acatalog/info_Pandora_79200.html



Congratulations!!! And such cute charms...
I look forward to seeing a photo...


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> Claire - the stone is a clear (diamond like) stone.  I am going to get 4 green glass beads to make another bracelet with existing beads minus orange charms and 4 orange glass ones minus the green charms, making another 2 bracelet looks.  I am going to use the same bracelet, safety chain, clips and spacers on my next bracelet plus 'old' silver beads and clear stoned ones till I have replaced them with new ones.  I have not decided on a colour yet for my next bracelet.  I am hoping the exchange rate goes up quickly so I can buy charms half price over there.  I wish I was into this when it was $2 to a £.



Thats what I am going to do. Buy a few of each colour so I can change it depending on what I am wearing.  I hope the exchange rate goes up by September too. 



Natasha&Matt said:


> Lovely bracelets everyone  i like the new colours for ur next one claire =)
> 
> here is an updated one of mine cant wait till its finished x
> 
> <a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/?action=view&current=SNV35009.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/SNV35009.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



Thanks hun. I am loving yours too. The $ bag is so cute. 




shellbell said:


> Well I finally have a pandora bracelet! DH got me one for my 30th birthday yesterday. Unfortunately i have had to send it back to get a smaller one but he got me 2 charms to go on
> 
> http://www.giftandwrap.co.uk/acatalog/info_Pandora_79300.html
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.giftandwrap.co.uk/acatalog/info_Pandora_79200.html



Ohhh lovely. A belated Happy birthday. I am looking forward to seeing a piccie when you get your bracelet back.


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> It is very cute!!! And such an accurate representation of our hols - I think I even did "G is for Giraffe" in my trip report A-Z...
> 
> I shall try and get the turtle one when we go on the cruise in September as Tortola sounds a bit like turtle (well, it does to me!!! ) and Crush features on our cruise logo...
> 
> 
> It's looking fab, Claire!!!  I really love the orange charms - you could mix them with your pumpkin (and the spooky ghost when you get one) to make a Halloween bracelet like this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...or this...



Great minds think alike, I thought of a Halloween theme when I put them on my bracelet. What website did you see those ideas on? They look fab. 

BTW whenever I see your signature I think of Turtles so definately Turtle=Tortolo.


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> Great minds think alike, I thought of a Halloween theme when I put them on my bracelet. What website did you see those ideas on? They look fab.



Here's a link, Claire...



Pinky166 said:


> ...BTW whenever I see your signature I think of Turtles so definately Turtle=Tortolo.


Then it's sorted...


----------



## LOVETHATMOUSE

Glad I found this thread.  My dd gave me a Pandora bracelet for Mothers day and I love it! She got me the ladybug charm (my nickname for her is lovebug), an initial D charm, and a pink flower (my fav color).  One spacer is basically the one I see here and another with a blue stone in it (her birthstone is sapphire).  It is a "special mom" bracelet and the charms will represent the two of us.  I got some money from my mom and will order either the chimela glass bead with mickey icon (our love for disney) or the Sebastion charm (our fav disney movie).  It will take awhile to fill up, but it will be the most precious gift I have from her when it is done.  By the way, are there any charms that represent China? We are going this fall and would like to get something to commemorate the trip.


----------



## beckypenguin

hey "love that mouse"  aw wow china id love to go there, there are a few retired chinese symbols about somwhere for pandora im sure somebody on this thread has one or two and they are gorgeous i think theyre chinese and not japanese or you could get the dragon charm as thats a wel known symbol of chinese culture or theres a fish charm available i think its a koy carp not sure, but that also looks a lot like the fish in chinese parades and things  hmmm ill have a think for you ! but wow china im so jealous haha


----------



## CustardTart

LOVETHATMOUSE said:


> *...By the way, are there any charms that represent China? We are going this fall and would like to get something to commemorate the trip..*



How fab - I went China some years ago and would love to go back... With regards to charms that represent China, there's the new Yin/Yang one, the retired Kanji ones (showing the symbols for happiness, harmony, peace, love, eternity and friendship) or maybe you could find out which animals represent you and your DD's birth years and see if they're available...?


----------



## Kirsteen

CustardTart said:


> How fab - I went China some years ago and would love to go back... With regards to charms that represent China, there's the new Yin/Yang one, the retired Kanji ones (showing the symbols for happiness, harmony, peace, love, eternity and friendship) or maybe you could find out which animals represent you and your DD's birth years and see if they're available...?



Good idea about the birth years Karen - me likes  (adds to wish list... )

I received another charm bracelet for my 30th (seems I must've been giving out more subtle hints than thought! ). A friend has given me a NominatioN bracelet - does anyone have one of these?


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

Well, I have been following this thread for ages now and loving all the photos of your bracelets everyone.

 I've been looking forward to posting a photo of mine when I got it.

Well, today is the day! Happy Birthday to me!

And are you all ready for the photo of the *Pandora* bracelet my DH bought me?????..........







[/IMG]


He decided on a Trollbead one instead

Shall I start a new thread?


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> Here's a link, Claire...



Thanks hun. 



LOVETHATMOUSE said:


> Glad I found this thread.  My dd gave me a Pandora bracelet for Mothers day and I love it! She got me the ladybug charm (my nickname for her is lovebug), an initial D charm, and a pink flower (my fav color).  One spacer is basically the one I see here and another with a blue stone in it (her birthstone is sapphire).  It is a "special mom" bracelet and the charms will represent the two of us.  I got some money from my mom and will order either the chimela glass bead with mickey icon (our love for disney) or the Sebastion charm (our fav disney movie).  It will take awhile to fill up, but it will be the most precious gift I have from her when it is done.  By the way, are there any charms that represent China? We are going this fall and would like to get something to commemorate the trip.



Awww that sounds lovely. I would love to see a photo of it. 

I think the Yin/Yang one as Karen mentioned would be a good way to represent the trip.  



Kirsteen said:


> I received another charm bracelet for my 30th (seems I must've been giving out more subtle hints than thought! ). A friend has given me a NominatioN bracelet - does anyone have one of these?



I haven't heard of that. Can we see a piccie? 



lesley.a.murray@talk said:


> Well, I have been following this thread for ages now and loving all the photos of your bracelets everyone.
> 
> I've been looking forward to posting a photo of mine when I got it.
> 
> Well, today is the day! Happy Birthday to me!
> 
> And are you all ready for the photo of the *Pandora* bracelet my DH bought me?????..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> He decided on a Trollbead one instead
> 
> Shall I start a new thread?



Oh dear...that's the kind of thing my hubby would do! 

I have never looked at Trollbeads before but I like yours. 

Have a great Birthday.


----------



## Kirsteen

One NominatioN bracelet coming right up...  Pooh offered to wear it as a halo for the purpose of this photo, he's such a good bear  The idea is that you remove a plain NominatioN link for one with a charm on it. So far I have a 'K'. 






Happy birthday Lesley


----------



## wicket2005

Nice bracelets and nice to see other makes too.


----------



## kieras nana

Kirsteen said:


> One NominatioN bracelet coming right up...  Pooh offered to wear it as a halo for the purpose of this photo, he's such a good bear  The idea is that you remove a plain NominatioN link for one with a charm on it. So far I have a 'K'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday Lesley



i have one of these,but not a brand name one.i got it in hawaii,a couple of years ago,we then went onto florida & they sold the links,in the parks.i got a minnie one,a mickey one & one with a dolphin on,from discovery cove.both me & my grandaughter,enjoyed choosing the links,that meant something,from our great holiday.
tracy


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

Thanks for your birthday wishes Claire and Kirsteen.

I too have a bracelet like yours Kirsteen, but mine also came from WDW and I have lots of Disney links on it.


----------



## CustardTart

I'm all kindsa excited!!!  My DD's back from her WDW/Vero Beach trip and is hinting at a Pandora gift for me!!!  Only downside is I've got to wait until my birthday!!!  How cruel - goodness knows how I'll be able to concentrate on the upcoming exams now...


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> I'm all kindsa excited!!!  My DD's back from her WDW/Vero Beach trip and is hinting at a Pandora gift for me!!!  Only downside is I've got to wait until my birthday!!!  How cruel - goodness knows how I'll be able to concentrate on the upcoming exams now...



Ohhh how exciting!!!  Good luck with your exams hun....just think of it as a reward for getting through them.


----------



## CustardTart

Kirsteen said:


> I received another charm bracelet for my 30th (seems I must've been giving out more subtle hints than thought! ). A friend has given me a NominatioN bracelet - does anyone have one of these?


Wow!!! I didn't realise there were so many options out there!!! 



lesley.a.murray@talk said:


> Well, I have been following this thread for ages now and loving all the photos of your bracelets everyone.
> 
> I've been looking forward to posting a photo of mine when I got it.
> 
> Well, today is the day! Happy Birthday to me!
> 
> And are you all ready for the photo of the *Pandora* bracelet my DH bought me?????..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Awww bless him!!! At least he tried... 


lesley.a.murray@talk said:


> Shall I start a new thread?


No, stay here and educate us about Trollbeads...


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> Ohhh how exciting!!!  Good luck with your exams hun....just think of it as a reward for getting through them.



Thanks, Claire! First one's tomorrow!!! 

It's been about a gazillion years since I sat any sort of exam so I'm sure it'll be weird at the very least...


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> Thanks, Claire! First one's tomorrow!!!
> 
> It's been about a gazillion years since I sat any sort of exam so I'm sure it'll be weird at the very least...



I knew you had them soon - didn't realise it was that soon! 

Good luck.  I am sure you will be fine.


----------



## Kirsteen

Good luck for tomorrow Karen


----------



## dolphingirl47

Wow, this thread has been busy. I love all the updated bracelets. Welcome to those of you that just joined the club (or should I say the addiction). I am being so good at the moment. I went to town this afternoon and did not go anywhere near the shops that sell Pandora. I will get the bracelet for my sister when I get back from holiday, but until then I am on Pandora withdrawal. I have noticed that I have calmed down since my first bracelet was completed. I still wear the blue bracelet every day and the pink one is in its box and has never been worn. Once the middle section of that has filled up, I will start to wear it.



Kirsteen said:


> Good idea about the birth years Karen - me likes  (adds to wish list... )
> 
> I received another charm bracelet for my 30th (seems I must've been giving out more subtle hints than thought! ). A friend has given me a NominatioN bracelet - does anyone have one of these?



They look really nice. I used to have a Italian charm bracelet like this, but the make was Talexia. This is when I still lived near Milton Keynes. They had a stockist in the shopping centre there. I also got some Zoppini charms for it when I went to the USA. Unfortunately the UK distributor went bust and that was the end of this addiction. When I googled it, the first hit was a jewellery shop in Beverley that is less than 200 yards away from where I used to live when I was doing my teacher training in Hull. Fortunately they did not stock them then as I could not afford an addiction like this at that time.



lesley.a.murray@talk said:


> Well, I have been following this thread for ages now and loving all the photos of your bracelets everyone.
> 
> I've been looking forward to posting a photo of mine when I got it.
> 
> Well, today is the day! Happy Birthday to me!
> 
> And are you all ready for the photo of the *Pandora* bracelet my DH bought me?????..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> He decided on a Trollbead one instead
> 
> Shall I start a new thread?





I hope that you will enjoy your Trollbead bracelet. One of my colleagues at work had one and I have to say, they do look nice.



CustardTart said:


> Thanks, Claire! First one's tomorrow!!!
> 
> It's been about a gazillion years since I sat any sort of exam so I'm sure it'll be weird at the very least...




Good luck with your exam tomorrow. 

Corinna


----------



## irongirlof12

i love your trollbead bracelet, i did have some difficulty in deciding between the two as some of the trollbreads are stunning.

my beads arrived and i have taken a piccie, will show you all when i have time to upload picces.


----------



## wicket2005

Looking forward to seeing your photo Andrea.

Natasha - I had a look at my bracelet, it has the silver Pandora clasp, it has a complete circle holding the bracelet to it with no gap, perhaps the gap is just on the gold clasp.

Hope your exam went well today Karen and good luck with the rest.  What are you studying?


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> Good luck.  I am sure you will be fine.





Kirsteen said:


> Good luck for tomorrow Karen





dolphingirl47 said:


> Good luck with your exam tomorrow...





wicket2005 said:


> ...Hope your exam went well today Karen and good luck with the rest.



Thank you, ladies!!! Just back from the first one (English Legal System) - it went OK, I think. My essays weren't brilliant but I don't care about finesse TBH... So just time for a little lunch then it's back to the revision as I have my 2nd one (Criminology) tomorrow...



wicket2005 said:


> ...What are you studying?


These are my end of first year exams, Bev - I'm studying for a BSc in Criminology and Criminal Psychology... 

BTW I wore my original Pandora bracelet for luck...


----------



## wicket2005

CustardTart said:


> These are my end of first year exams, Bev - I'm studying for a BSc in Criminology and Criminal Psychology...



Well done you for going back to education, I wish you every success.


----------



## irongirlof12

here are my new beads - 2 clips,a spacer and a green enamel bead.


----------



## wicket2005

It's looking good Andrea.


----------



## TinkTatoo

Love the new and updated bracelets - the Troll bead one is nice and I bet it will look stunning once it's completed. 

DD has a Nomination bracelet and she has a cute Mickey / Minnie charm for it (I'll try and find it and post a photo)




dolphingirl47 said:


> Wow, this thread has been busy. I love all the updated bracelets. Welcome to those of you that just joined the club (or should I say the addiction). I am being so good at the moment. I went to town this afternoon and did not go anywhere near the shops that sell Pandora......



I was being good but then I spotted the gold strawberry that I'm after and as I'd made quite a bit on e-bay (and it's my birthday at the end of the month) I treated myself. So I'll post an updated picture when it arrives.



wicket2005 said:


> ....Natasha - I had a look at my bracelet, it has the silver Pandora clasp, it has a complete circle holding the bracelet to it with no gap, perhaps the gap is just on the gold clasp.....



That's why I asked the question I thought the gap looked a bit worrying and I wondered if my clasp was iffy but as Karen's one is the same I guess it's OK



CustardTart said:


> .....These are my end of first year exams, Bev - I'm studying for a BSc in Criminology and Criminal Psychology...
> 
> BTW I wore my original Pandora bracelet for luck...



Good luck with the exams and you're bound to pass wearing the bracelet


----------



## Pinky166

It's looking good Andrea. I love those clips & have been eyeing them up for my next bracelet.


----------



## wideeyes

Finally an updated picture of my bracelet, been busy lately with exams which are now over with.


----------



## CustardTart

wicket2005 said:


> Well done you for going back to education, I wish you every success.


Thank you!!!  It's had it's moments but overall I'm really enjoying myself... 



irongirlof12 said:


> here are my new beads - 2 clips,a spacer and a green enamel bead.


Looking lovely, Andrea! I have those clips too!!!  They're very tactile - I love them! 



TinkTatoo said:


> ...I was being good but then I spotted the gold strawberry that I'm after and as I'd made quite a bit on e-bay (and it's my birthday at the end of the month) I treated myself. So I'll post an updated picture when it arrives...


That sounds lovely, Jakki!!! Where did you get it from?? Expensive??? 



TinkTatoo said:


> ...Good luck with the exams and you're bound to pass wearing the bracelet


Thank you - just keep your fingers crossed...  Halfway thro' as of this afternoon... 



wideeyes said:


> Finally an updated picture of my bracelet, been busy lately with exams which are now over with.


Wow!!! It's filling up quickly, Claire!!! Hope your exams went well... 

Off to update the bracelet pics now...


----------



## CustardTart

*Bob* (Bolanette):






*Corinna* (dolphingirl47):
#1





#2





*Claire* (Pinky166):





*Megan* (Megan!x):
#1





#2




*
Bev* (wicket2005):





*Jakki* (TinkTattoo):




*
Natasha* (Natasha&Matt): 





*Claire* (wideeyes):





*Becky* (beckypenguin): 





*Emma* (Funniebunny):




*
Michelle* (stubb): 




*
Joanne* (PoppyAnna):





*Terri *(aaronandterri):




*
Laura* (ScotsMinnie):




*
Rachel* (jjk):





*Karen* (CustardTart):
#1





#2





*Kirsteen* (Kirsteen):





*Andrea* (irongirlof12):





*Lesley* (lesley.a.murray@talk):


----------



## Megan!x

Hi everyones bracelets are looking so good, and full! 

Does anyone know and other brands of beads that fit on Lovelinks bracelets?  x


----------



## wicket2005

Lovely bracelets ladies.


----------



## Pinky166

This is the last orange one I ordered from my ebay profits from last week.  It arrived this morning but I only just got chance to take a photo so the lighting isn't great - the gems are a lot brighter than they look. It's so pretty.






I've had such a rubbish day (bad news about one of our doggies) so hubby has just treated me to an oxidised bracelet to cheer me up bless him.  
(It may take a while to get here though as its coming from the US)


----------



## dolphingirl47

I should have tried this with DH. I definitely need cheering up. I had the day from hell at work today.

Corinna


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> ...I've had such a rubbish day (bad news about one of our doggies) so hubby has just treated me to an oxidised bracelet to cheer me up bless him.
> (It may take a while to get here though as its coming from the US)



It's looking gorgeous, Claire...  What size do you take? DD bought me an oxidised one in the US (she didn't realise I'd already ordered one  ) and got a 21cm one...


----------



## wicket2005

What's up with one of your dogs Claire?  I have to agree your latest gem one is lovely.


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> It's looking gorgeous, Claire...  What size do you take? DD bought me an oxidised one in the US (she didn't realise I'd already ordered one  ) and got a 21cm one...



Oh bless her, you could sell it on ebay & then buy a charm with the money instead.  My current bracelet is a 21, but I have ordered a 20 for this next one.


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> What's up with one of your dogs Claire?  I have to agree your latest gem one is lovely.



Thanks Bev, I keep looking at it. 

We had to take Bailey to the vets yesterday to have her hip x rayed as it has been 6 months since she was diagnosed with hip dysplasia and they show that it has deteriorated.  Thankfully she is not in any pain at the moment but its only a matter of time.


----------



## wicket2005

Sorry to hear that Claire.  If Bailey is anything like our Ben she bounces up and down a lot, hope it doesn't deteriorate any further.


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> Sorry to hear that Claire.  If Bailey is anything like our Ben she bounces up and down a lot, hope it doesn't deteriorate any further.



Thanks  & yes she is very much like that. I now have the impossible job of keeping her still for the next week as whilst she was sedated we had her spayed at the same time so she is not feeling to good today.


----------



## beckypenguin

aww sorry to hear about your dog pinky  i have two and i adore them! know how you feel when anything happens to them ! i love the orange gem charm its so bright and sparkly i should be posting an updated pic of my bracelet soon going to get the "circle of hearts" charm today and im thinking about another pink spotty murano charm to match the other one on the other side of my bracelet  i love the pink flower murano charm that someone has on here with pink petal flowers but i can only find the white  i love the butterfly enamel ones! soo pretty but it wouldnt match my bracelets color scheme  oh well all the more exscuse to start another bracelet hehehe


----------



## Pinky166

beckypenguin said:


> aww sorry to hear about your dog pinky  i have two and i adore them! know how you feel when anything happens to them ! i love the orange gem charm its so bright and sparkly i should be posting an updated pic of my bracelet soon going to get the "circle of hearts" charm today and im thinking about another pink spotty murano charm to match the other one on the other side of my bracelet  i love the pink flower murano charm that someone has on here with pink petal flowers but i can only find the white  i love the butterfly enamel ones! soo pretty but it wouldnt match my bracelets color scheme  oh well all the more exscuse to start another bracelet hehehe



Thanks Becky. I have two dogs too, they are my little fur babies. 

I like the heart one you are going to get. I would love a pink enamel butterfly one but they don't do that colour....so yes you need to start a 2nd one too. I can't wait to get my pink one finished & get the next bracelet for my orange one's.  Can't wait to see an updated piccie. x


----------



## beckypenguin

if i can figure out how i will post a pic of them i love them too bits  ill try nowxx


----------



## beckypenguin

mischa is the bigger dog and milly is the smaller one mischa is 3 and is a cavachon - half king charles cavalier half bichon frise milly is just turned 1 and is half a jack russel and half a bischon she is full size haha


----------



## beckypenguin

mischa is the bigger dog and milly is the smaller one mischa is 3 and is a cavachon - half king charles cavalier half bichon frise milly is just turned 1 and is half a jack russel and half a bischon she is full size haha  x


----------



## Pinky166

Awww they are too cute!! 

Here are my two.....this photo is a few months old but I haven't got many stored on this laptop. They are both Boxers, Stamford is almost 4 & Bailey (the one with the ball) was 1 last week.


----------



## beckypenguin

awww  haha theyre adorable! i bet theyre huge compared to milly whos tiny, shes still feisty though and hyper active thats obviously the jack russel in her but aw what gorgeous dogs! lovely eyes  haha im so getting the dog charm on my next bracelet i wish theyre bring a bone out or something that would be kinda cutee!


----------



## Pinky166

I know what you mean, I didn't buy the dog charm as I wanted one for each of them so I went with character traits to represent them. My Turtle represents bailey as when she drinks from the tap in the garden she bites at it like a snapping turtle...I actually have two for each of them. Bailey is the Rhino one & the Turtle, Stamford is the frog & the teddy bear. 

Maybe they will bring out different dog breeds in the future? A bone one would be good too.


----------



## Megan!x

All them dogs are so cute 

Does anone know rounghly how many beads fit on the 20cm bracelet? x

And any other brands that fit on Lovelinks bracelets? x


----------



## CustardTart

beckypenguin said:


>







Beautiful dogs, Becky and Claire!!!   

Becky, Milly is stunning!!! As she's half-bichon, does she not moult??? I desperately want to get another dog soon as I'd like my older two to train the puppy before they get too old to be interested...


----------



## CustardTart

Megan!x said:


> Does anone know rounghly how many beads fit on the 20cm bracelet? x
> 
> And any other brands that fit on Lovelinks bracelets? x



I found this info on eBay, Megan...
"...Lovelinks bracelets require a bigger hole sized bead than Pandora' and that most of the Troll range have smaller sized holes than Pandora.  If you have a Lovelinks bracelet but would like to wear Pandora and designer beads/charms on it, consider having the chain ends and dividers filed down to a narrow diameter. I have done this successfully for customers and your local custom jeweler should be able to do the same..."


----------



## CustardTart

Here are my two ladies...
Suzy...





Dinah... 





And here's one I found recently of our old Boxer boy, Harvey...


----------



## Pinky166

Awwww Karen. I love that one of Harvey!!!  

Your Suzy reminds me of my best friend from school's dog - she had an OES, he was gorgeous.


----------



## beckypenguin

custard tart - neither of them moult  because of the bichon in them! we cudnt get a dog that moulted because my mum would go mad with the dog hairs and she also has allergies theres no dog hair whatsoever with them  awwww i love all these cute doggie pics and aww  at the cute turtle snapping idea  hmmm milly rips things up and hides dog treats everywhere haha one in my dressing gown pocket, behind cushions in drawers weird little dog  it would be a good idea if you could make / customise your own padnora charm and they made it heres wishful thinking


----------



## wicket2005

For a change - lovely dog photos ladies.

Hope you manage to keep Bailey still but I fear it will be impossible as they just have a coiled up spring inside them that keeps going off.


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> For a change - lovely dog photos ladies.
> 
> Hope you manage to keep Bailey still but I fear it will be impossible as they just have a coiled up spring inside them that keeps going off.



LOL!!!! You are so right Bev....Day 1 & she is driving me crazy! In fact they both are as her big brother keeps bouncing around trying to get her to play with him.  I am going to be pulling my hair out by the end of the week.


----------



## LOVETHATMOUSE

Well, I went to the jewelry store with my birthday money and was so overwhelmed with the choices.  After going through tons of charms, I ended up with a dangle one with a cute daisy-like flower with a "diamond" stone in the center.  I am loving my bracelet.  My friend left for Disney today and hopefully will locate a charm for me that I saw online. I fell in love with so many charms, I am making a wish list today.  I am going to go back next week and get the safety chain charm for it.  I can see this is going to be an expensive bracelet when all is said and done, and I would hate to lose it.


----------



## wicket2005

LOVETHATMOUSE said:


> I am making a wish list today. .



I bet it is going to be one long wish list.  There are so many to choose from.  I have the little daisy charm you mention, it is pretty.

Claire - I hope Bailey is feeling better today.  It is funny how you know they are feeling unwell.  Our Ben's head seems to go all round and droopy, then he just comes and sits by us wanting to be stroked and receive sympathy - or is this just the case with male dogs.


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

CustardTart said:


> Wow!!! I didn't realise there were so many options out there!!!
> 
> 
> Awww bless him!!! At least he tried...
> 
> No, stay here and educate us about Trollbeads...



Thank you for the kind invite and all the birthday wishes!

My understanding is, that the lady in the jewellers told DH that the Pandora beads would fit a Trollbead bracelet but not the other way around? As he knew that I particularly like the Murano glass beads, he said there were more to choose from in "my kind of colourways" with the Trollbeads so he opted for that. Thats not to say it wasn't all sales pitch or they just happened to have more Trollbeads on display, but thats his story anyway.

The bracelet certainly has a more oxidised look as does the clasp (which you have to buy separately and cost more than the bracelet) but I guess when the bracelet is filled, you will only see the clasp and not the actual chain part IYKWIM. I do really like the clasp he chose, a flower, with a dichroic glass center. It really reflects the colours that I like in the glass beads. Good job DH

So now the real fun begins!
First of all I need a couple of lock type beads to stop my glass ones moving to the bottom all the time...until I get more to fill the bracelet. I guess this doesn't happen with the Pandora bracelet as you seem to have 3 sections to keep beads in place?
I see that some of you buy from the auction site. Could anyone make me a recommendation ?

Lesley


----------



## beckypenguin

oooo trollbeads 
i dont have any clips on mine simply because im a dozey blonde and
didnt even realise but my bracelet seems ok without them doesnt really bother me to be honest! im going to be naughty and nip out today to get the pink flowers glass murano charm  then after that i MUUUUST buy a saftey chain ! to anybody who has one...do they feel weird on your arm or get annoying and do they clip into the little ridged bits at the end of the bracelet or do they go after that like where a charm would go ? i must be careful not to fill it up too much if thats the case! hope all of he doggies are fine and well this morning my two felt the need to wake me up at 6am because there was a squirrel in the garden haha little monsters


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

I just thought I'd give you all a laugh.

I 've just said to DH that my  bracelet now needs some silver charms and spacer beads to "enhance" the Murano ones and he has suggested he go in the cupboard and look for the old Monopoly set we kept....that would give me a dog....a boot... a battleship....a racing car...

MEN!!!


----------



## CustardTart

lesley.a.murray@talk said:


> I just thought I'd give you all a laugh.
> 
> I 've just said to DH that my  bracelet now needs some silver charms and spacer beads to "enhance" the Murano ones and he has suggested he go in the cupboard and look for the old Monopoly set we kept....that would give me a dog....a boot... a battleship....a racing car...
> 
> MEN!!!



How inventive - and I actually think they'd look quite cool!!!


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

Megan!x said:


> Hi everyones bracelets are looking so good, and full!
> 
> Does anyone know and other brands of beads that fit on Lovelinks bracelets?  x



I wonder if this might help?

http://www.lovelinksonline.com.au/BeadCompatibilityChart


Lesley


----------



## TinkTatoo

I love the bracelet photos but the dog pictures are way cuter


----------



## Pinky166

lesley.a.murray@talk said:


> I just thought I'd give you all a laugh.
> 
> I 've just said to DH that my  bracelet now needs some silver charms and spacer beads to "enhance" the Murano ones and he has suggested he go in the cupboard and look for the old Monopoly set we kept....that would give me a dog....a boot... a battleship....a racing car...
> 
> MEN!!!



 What a great idea!!! 



TinkTatoo said:


> I love the bracelet photos but the dog pictures are way cuter



Me too....but I am biased.


----------



## Pinky166

I've been naughty.....


----------



## PoppyAnna

Looking lovely Claire


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> I've been naughty.....



And there was I thinking no one had bought any charms for a while... How wrong was I!!!???   

Looks beautiful, hun...


----------



## Pinky166

PoppyAnna said:


> Looking lovely Claire





CustardTart said:


> And there was I thinking no one had bought any charms for a while... How wrong was I!!!???
> 
> Looks beautiful, hun...



Thanks ladies!

I couldn't help it - I have been stuck at home bored stupid as Lee has been using my car for work....he is lucky I haven't bought more (well not YET anyway!)


----------



## torsie24

Hi Ladies,

My Mum and Fiance have been consipiring to get me a Pandora bracelet for my birthday.

I've been looking online at John Greed - is this the best online sotre for them before Jack orders?

Also, is a safety chain essential? How often do they unclip by themselves?

Are the spacer beads essential?


----------



## beckypenguin

your bracelets really full now pinky!
i went to the shop yesterday they didnt have the pink murano daisy charm in  i was a bit worried anyways cause on the net it looks more of a peachy color than pink hmm, anyways heres my circle of love charm 





x


----------



## wicket2005

I usually look at John Greed, mememeaccessories and Ernest Jones and work out which is cheapest.  If buying from Ernest Jones I get them to deliver free to my local store, though this company takes the longest if charms delivered this way.

Spacers are not essential.

Safety chain may or may not be essential, depends on whether the clasp wears with time.  Mine has not ever come undone but my hubbie bought the safety chain when he bought the bracelet.  I like the reassurance that should it become undone I would still have it on my hand as the bracelet becomes increasingly more and more expensive as you add your charms on to it I would hate to lose it.

If you order through Quidco for Ernest Jones you will eventually get money back on the charm, think they give about 14% back.

Looking good Claire, hope Bailey is okay.


----------



## Pinky166

torsie24 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> My Mum and Fiance have been consipiring to get me a Pandora bracelet for my birthday.
> 
> I've been looking online at John Greed - is this the best online sotre for them before Jack orders?
> 
> Also, is a safety chain essential? How often do they unclip by themselves?
> 
> Are the spacer beads essential?



Yay!!! A new member! 

The silver bracelet seems to be £55 everywhere. Most silver charms are £20 but others with gems/gold etc are more. I always try to avoid paying postage fee's on all of them as some websites do free postage. Also if you use Quidco then Ernest Jones give 14% (I think, can't remember the % off top of my head).

Mine has never come unclipped (yet!) however I feel safer with the security chain as when you add up how much it would cost to replace it you will be surprised....several hundred ££££'s!


----------



## wicket2005

Looks lovely Becky.


----------



## beckypenguin

i agree  id definetly get a saftey chain, the silver ones are only 30 pounds im going to buy one asap! i also might get some clips, because im finding my beads all bunch together and the bracelet sorta locks if anyone gets what i mean? hmmmm now i have to decide which pretty clips to get in future  are they all relatively the same size ?


----------



## Pinky166

beckypenguin said:


> your bracelets really full now pinky!
> i went to the shop yesterday they didnt have the pink murano daisy charm in  i was a bit worried anyways cause on the net it looks more of a peachy color than pink hmm, anyways heres my circle of love charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x



Thanks becky! I like your new charm too. 

It's not quite full yet still got 2 or 3 spaces but also I need to switch the orange charms as i when I get more pink one's....they are just squatters at the moment. 




wicket2005 said:


> Looking good Claire, hope Bailey is okay.



Thanks Bev. 

Bailey is doing really well thanks. She was still a bit wobbly on Saturday but I think that was down to the sedation still & also when they x ray her hips they have to really stretch her out flat so it may have been sore. The scar on her tummy looks like its healing well, thankfully. As she has been living up to the Rhino charm that represnts her on my bracelet! 

I have been confined to the downstairs of the house this week during the day whilst Lee is at work (she is not allowed to climb stairs/run/jump/go for walks/climb on anything etc for a week) as the minute I go upstairs she follows me & I can't keep carrying the heavy little lump back down! I even blocked the stairs once & she climbed over.  When Lee takes her big brother out for a walk each day she howls the whole time - she is driving me crazy! Roll on Friday!


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> ...I couldn't help it - I have been stuck at home bored stupid as Lee has been using my car for work....he is lucky I haven't bought more (well not YET anyway!)


Then you deserve it!  I'm pretty sure I deserve _something_ after all this exam poop!!! I have my 3rd one tomorrow morning so maybe I'll take a little post-exam-stress-disorder shopping trip in the afternoon... 



torsie24 said:


> ...My Mum and Fiance have been consipiring to get me a Pandora bracelet for my birthday.
> 
> I've been looking online at John Greed - is this the best online sotre for them before Jack orders?
> 
> Also, is a safety chain essential? How often do they unclip by themselves?
> 
> Are the spacer beads essential?


Hello and welcome to our crazy OCD bead buying thread!!!  
I've bought the odd bead from Ernest Jones (for the Quidco cashback) but there's plenty of good suppliers - I like Beadazzle and Unforgettable Moments...

I don't have a security chain and neither of my bracelets have ever so much as tried to unclip themselves - I don't think it's essential, certainly not to start with...
I don't have any spacer beads either - tho' would like to add some in the future. Again they're not essential... 

Good luck getting your bracelet and enjoy the obsession!!! 



beckypenguin said:


> your bracelets really full now pinky!
> i went to the shop yesterday they didnt have the pink murano daisy charm in  i was a bit worried anyways cause on the net it looks more of a peachy color than pink hmm, anyways heres my circle of love charm



Looks so pretty, Becky!!!


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> Then you deserve it!  I'm pretty sure I deserve _something_ after all this exam poop!!! I have my 3rd one tomorrow morning so maybe I'll take a little post-exam-stress-disorder shopping trip in the afternoon...



Oh yes - I think you deserve one....per exam! 

Good luck for tomorrow hun!!!


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> ...Bailey is doing really well thanks. She was still a bit wobbly on Saturday but I think that was down to the sedation still & also when they x ray her hips they have to really stretch her out flat so it may have been sore. The scar on her tummy looks like its healing well, thankfully. As she has been living up to the Rhino charm that represnts her on my bracelet!
> 
> I have been confined to the downstairs of the house this week during the day whilst Lee is at work (she is not allowed to climb stairs/run/jump/go for walks/climb on anything etc for a week) as the minute I go upstairs she follows me & I can't keep carrying the heavy little lump back down! *I even blocked the stairs once & she climbed over.*  When Lee takes her big brother out for a walk each day she howls the whole time - she is driving me crazy! Roll on Friday!



Boxers, eh!!!??? I remember installing a stairgate when we had Harvey (never needed one for any of my children) and he worked out within minutes that pushing against it made the rubber bung bits loose...  Nothing could keep that dog in one place - he could open doors (whether knobs or handles), unweave fence panels (yes, really!) and resorted on at least two occasions to jumping out of 1st floor windows!!! Crazy doesn't really do his memory justice...


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> Oh yes - I think you deserve one....per exam!
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow hun!!!



Thanks, Claire!!! 
How about 1 per essay per exam??? I'd be up to 4 by now with another 2 tomorrow...    And on that note I absolutely 100% _HAVE_ to stop chatting here and get on with revising a little Criminal Law!!!


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> Boxers, eh!!!??? I remember installing a stairgate when we had Harvey (never needed one for any of my children) and he worked out within minutes that pushing against it made the rubber bung bits loose...  Nothing could keep that dog in one place - he could open doors (whether knobs or handles), unweave fence panels (yes, really!) and resorted on at least two occasions to jumping out of 1st floor windows!!! Crazy doesn't really do his memory justice...



 They are a nightmare aren't they! We couldn't have a stairgate as our stairs are too wide. They are certainly little escape artists.


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> Thanks, Claire!!!
> How about 1 per essay per exam??? I'd be up to 4 by now with another 2 tomorrow...    And on that note I absolutely 100% _HAVE_ to stop chatting here and get on with revising a little Criminal Law!!!



I did wonder if you were distracting yourself from revision! What are you like!  I am not replying to anymore of your posts for a few hours.


----------



## torsie24

Yay! All ordered!

I got the normal silver £55 chain.

The silver present charm, and the white glass bead with aquamarine spots on. :


----------



## Pinky166

torsie24 said:


> Yay! All ordered!
> 
> I got the normal silver £55 chain.
> 
> The silver present charm, and the white glass bead with aquamarine spots on. :



Well done!!! Now let the obsession begin.....

Can't wait to see a piccie when you get it.


----------



## wicket2005

Lovely, look forward to seeing a photo.

Poor Bailey and poor you Claire, hope things are back to normal soon.

Good luck Karen, you deserve at least another charm or two.


----------



## torsie24

Ok, so sorry if this has already been said, but:

http://www.charmrocks.co.uk/WebsitePages/siteindex.php?categoryId=2

Eeeeeeeeeeee! Look at Nemo!!


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> I did wonder if you were distracting yourself from revision! What are you like!  I am not replying to anymore of your posts for a few hours.


Thank you! Have spend a few hours trying to remember a few pertinent legal cases for exam essay numero uno!!!  Now having a swift lunchbreak before moving onto my less thorough second exam topic... 



torsie24 said:


> Yay! All ordered!
> 
> I got the normal silver £55 chain.
> 
> The silver present charm, and the white glass bead with aquamarine spots on. :


Fantastic!!! And such swift work!!  I especially love that Murano bead...  Look forward to seeing a photo... 



wicket2005 said:


> ...Good luck Karen, you deserve at least another charm or two.


So true!!!


----------



## CustardTart

torsie24 said:


> Ok, so sorry if this has already been said, but:
> 
> http://www.charmrocks.co.uk/WebsitePages/siteindex.php?categoryId=2
> 
> Eeeeeeeeeeee! Look at Nemo!!



Cool, huh...?


----------



## Megan!x

lesley.a.murray@talk said:


> I wonder if this might help?
> 
> http://www.lovelinksonline.com.au/BeadCompatibilityChart
> 
> 
> Lesley



Thanks that helps alot 



beckypenguin said:


> your bracelets really full now pinky!
> i went to the shop yesterday they didnt have the pink murano daisy charm in  i was a bit worried anyways cause on the net it looks more of a peachy color than pink hmm, anyways heres my circle of love charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x



Lovley bracelet, I have the bunny too. What is the charm next to the haeart and key? x


----------



## beckypenguin

hey megan  erm one side is a letter B and then the other side its a penguin! xx


----------



## Kirsteen

Hi girls, I am looking for ideas for one bead for 4 friends around the £20 mark as I'm buying 4 hehe I would love any suggestions? We all went to high school together and mainly danced around our handbags in nightclubs and shopped at the weekends. 

I don't want to be colour specific and can't really afford the gold and silver handbag charm that I really want to buy...   = good confused - t'is no hardship surfing the Pandora websites 

Any ideas? xx


----------



## torsie24

Mine arrived!!!

Oooh I love it!

Photos shortly!!


----------



## torsie24




----------



## Kirsteen

torsie24 said:


>



Ooh that is lovely, the present charm is one that I thought of for my friends as the matching beads are to celebrate our 30th birthdays and the beads are gifts and then if I want to be really really mushy... the bead is symbolic of the gift of friendship


----------



## torsie24

I was a bit unsure of getting it (torn between the present and the cat), but I'm really glad I did, as it's very pretty and intricate!


----------



## CustardTart

torsie24 said:


>



That's lovely, Victoria!!!  I will update the bracelet pics this afternoon...


----------



## CustardTart

Kirsteen said:


> ...the present charm is one that I thought of for my friends as the matching beads are to celebrate our 30th birthdays and the beads are gifts and then if I want to be really really mushy... the bead is symbolic of the gift of friendship



That sounds a fab idea!  The only thought I had was to buy the relevant birthstone dangly one for each friend - they'll match but be different...


----------



## Pinky166

torsie24 said:


>



It looks fab!


----------



## Pinky166

Kirsteen said:


> Hi girls, I am looking for ideas for one bead for 4 friends around the £20 mark as I'm buying 4 hehe I would love any suggestions? We all went to high school together and mainly danced around our handbags in nightclubs and shopped at the weekends.
> 
> I don't want to be colour specific and can't really afford the gold and silver handbag charm that I really want to buy...   = good confused - t'is no hardship surfing the Pandora websites
> 
> Any ideas? xx




Aww that's really sweet. I like Karen's idea of birthstones or you could just go with one of the heart one's? Lots of Love or everlasting love, they are both pretty.


----------



## torsie24

Pinky166 said:


> It looks fab!


Thank you! 

I know it's a bit bare compared to all of your lovely ones - but we all have to start somewhere.


----------



## Kirsteen

torsie24 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I know it's a bit bare compared to all of your lovely ones - but we all have to start somewhere.



I'm still in the 'two's a charm' club


----------



## torsie24

Kirsteen said:


> I'm still in the 'two's a charm' club


 Awesome club name!

Something tells me I won't be by the end of the weekend.........they lack of symmetry is really doing my head in. I either need another silver one for the other side of the glass bead or vice versa.


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Woah this thread has gotten more popular! lol.

Lovely looking charm braclets ladies


----------



## torsie24

At risk of embarrassing myself…

Do any of you find your bracelet pulls your little arm hairs? I can’t even see that I have any hairs on my wrists, but I definitely am getting pinched by it….


----------



## CustardTart

*Bob* (Bolanette):






*Corinna* (dolphingirl47):
#1





#2





*Claire* (Pinky166):





*Megan* (Megan!x):
#1





#2




*
Bev* (wicket2005):





*Jakki* (TinkTattoo):




*
Natasha* (Natasha&Matt): 





*Claire* (wideeyes):





*Becky* (beckypenguin): 





*Emma* (Funniebunny):




*
Michelle* (stubb): 




*
Joanne* (PoppyAnna):





*Terri *(aaronandterri):




*
Laura* (ScotsMinnie):




*
Rachel* (jjk):





*Karen* (CustardTart):
#1





#2





*Kirsteen* (Kirsteen):





*Andrea* (irongirlof12):





*Victoria* (torsie24):





*Lesley* (lesley.a.murray@talk):


----------



## CustardTart

torsie24 said:


> ..Something tells me I won't be by the end of the weekend.........*they lack of symmetry is really doing my head in. I either need another silver one for the other side of the glass bead or vice versa.*


And that's how it starts - see how quickly the desire for charms becomes a need rather than a want...    



torsie24 said:


> At risk of embarrassing myself
> 
> Do any of you find your bracelet pulls your little arm hairs? I cant even see that I have any hairs on my wrists, but I definitely am getting pinched by it.


No, I don't - tho' I've had exactly that problem in the past with other bracelets. The Links Sweetie bracelet was a_ major _culprit...  

You know what you need, Victoria??? MORE CHARMS!!!


----------



## wicket2005

Nice bracelet Victoria, I am after the present charm next.  Sometimes my bracelet nips too.


----------



## torsie24

haha, I have come to understand the obsession very quickly!!!

Glad to hear I'm not the only one with the 'nipping', it's not as bad as other jewellery I have lucklily. I'm more tha happy to wear this.


----------



## Megan!x

beckypenguin said:


> hey megan  erm one side is a letter B and then the other side its a penguin! xx


Okay it was the Penguin I couldnt see it very well  x



Kirsteen said:


> Hi girls, I am looking for ideas for one bead for 4 friends around the £20 mark as I'm buying 4 hehe I would love any suggestions? We all went to high school together and mainly danced around our handbags in nightclubs and shopped at the weekends.
> 
> I don't want to be colour specific and can't really afford the gold and silver handbag charm that I really want to buy...   = good confused - t'is no hardship surfing the Pandora websites
> 
> Any ideas? xx



I think the retired chinese symbol of frienship! 
http://www.mypandora.co.uk/view_product.php?id=135&offset=10&sort=dts&order=DESC

Or how about their Initial
http://www.mypandora.co.uk/view_product.php?id=1436&offset=60&sort=dts&order=DESC



torsie24 said:


>



Lovely bracelet  Is this a new design of bracelet, because my clasp doesnt have that little crown thing on the O? DOoes anyone else's ? x


----------



## Kirsteen

Thanks for all the fabby suggestions girls, I love them all! If only I could win the lotto then I'd buy all the suggestions  I am so tempted by the photo of Victoria's present charm tho, decisions, decisions.


----------



## Bolanette87

Megan!x said:


> Lovely bracelet  Is this a new design of bracelet, because my clasp doesnt have that little crown thing on the O? DOoes anyone else's ? x



I wondered that too... Where was it ordered from Torsie?

Bob xoxoxo


----------



## torsie24

It's from John Greed, I think it's just the new design.

If you look here:

http://www.pandora-jewelry.com/

The little crown is on the 'o' and also the crowned o is the little symbol up by the www in the address bar.

All the stickers that were on my wrapping paper and packaging were the o with the crown on too.


----------



## torsie24

Karen - where are your cute little mickey clips from??


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> And that's how it starts - see how quickly the desire for charms becomes a need rather than a want...



That's exactly what I was going to say..... 




torsie24 said:


> haha, I have come to understand the obsession very quickly!!!
> 
> Glad to hear I'm not the only one with the 'nipping', it's not as bad as other jewellery I have lucklily. I'm more tha happy to wear this.



I've had the 'nipping' thing once or twice but the more charms you get it stops.....so get buying!


----------



## torsie24

Pinky166 said:


> I've had the 'nipping' thing once or twice but the more charms you get it stops.....so get buying!



Will do!


----------



## Pinky166

torsie24 said:


> Will do!



 It's a great excuse.


----------



## Bolanette87

torsie24 said:


> It's from John Greed, I think it's just the new design.
> 
> If you look here:
> 
> http://www.pandora-jewelry.com/
> 
> The little crown is on the 'o' and also the crowned o is the little symbol up by the www in the address bar.
> 
> All the stickers that were on my wrapping paper and packaging were the o with the crown on too.



Yeah, thats always been the pandora logo (Crown above the O)... Its just our clasps don't have the crown above the o.... Must be a new clasp design. 

Bob xoxox


----------



## CustardTart

torsie24 said:


> Karen - where are your cute little mickey clips from??


They are from the Chamilia range, Victoria - I bought them in WDW...


----------



## Kirsteen

CustardTart said:


> They are from the Chamilia range, Victoria - I bought them in WDW...



Ooh now there's a website I've not been on yet...    Just found a Chamilia bead called Circle of Friends - t'is too cute. Where do you girls buy your Chamilia beads from?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Kirsteen said:


> Ooh now there's a website I've not been on yet...    Just found a Chamilia bead called Circle of Friends - t'is too cute. Where do you girls buy your Chamilia beads from?



I buy Chamilia charms from Acotis, I know Claire buys from them too - they also sell Pandora
Enter "loyalty" in the voucher box for 10% off.


----------



## Kirsteen

Thanks Joanne, they don't have the Circle of Friends in stock  but I will keep them in mind for other purchases 

I have emailed a few online retailers today looking for this bead and have received a worrying response from one... (I've removed the email address and name just in case, hope they don't mind me posting this but they didn't say it was a secret and I'd hate for you guys to miss out if this is the case).

I dont think we have that bead in stock and unfortunately we will not be ordering any more stock as Chamilia are not letting us sell their products online from June 1st so we will be just selling off what we have.

Sorry I could not be more helpful.

---

Thanks for your speedy response. Do you mind me asking if this is true for all online stores? I have a long 'I want'  list of Chamilia beads and would hate to miss the boat! 

Kindest regards,
Kirsteen

---

Although I am not 100% sure, I believe it counts for all the online stores except themselves.

We were sent new contracts to say that we were strictly prohibited to sell online from 1st June so we have decided to sell the rest of our stock online and then not to continue with the brand. Which is a shame as they were beginning to get popular. They will be available to purchase in shops though, I think!

Their website is www.chamilia.com although I am unsure as to whether they ship to the UK.​


----------



## Kirsteen

So I emailed the UK leg of Chamilia and...

I am pleased to let you know that Chamilia is only just Launching itself in the UK market, As from June you will see a lot of marketing in Magazines, Elle Grazia etc.

You are correct at thinking Chamilia will not be available on-line as of the 1st of June, we are not allowing any retailers to sell or discount on-line, However as the brand becomes more popular you will see that more shops stocking our product.

You can check on our website at www.chamilia.com to find a store in your area, and also to browse our collection. Keep regularly checking the website as more stores will be added in due time.​
There are none in my area at the mo but hoping that more will come soon, I have so many Chamilia beads on my wish list


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Loving everyones bracelets =) cant wait to get mine finished so i can start on a blue one hehe!!


So i have got 3 new charms since the last pic...

<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/?action=view&current=SNV35030.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/SNV35030.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>​


----------



## Bolanette87

Oooo! I Love the updated bracelet Natasha! 

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Pinky166

It looks fab Natasha.


----------



## wicket2005

Looking good Natasha.


----------



## torsie24

Lovely bracelet Natasha!!! 

I love the butterfly charms!

Do any of you appen to know if there is anywhere in the Bullring you can get charms? We're going through Birmingham tomorrow, so I could be tempted!


----------



## wicket2005

Use this to find store's near you.

http://www.pandora-jewelry.com/UK/Find your store.aspx


----------



## CustardTart

Beautiful bracelet, Natasha!!!  I'll add it to the list...


----------



## CustardTart

OK, so three things have happened this week:

1. I found I preferred the drape of a larger bracelet for evenings!!! So have kept the 21cm oxidised one that DD bought. She meanwhile has already sold my 19cm one to a girl at work and we're up on the deal...  

2. As suggested by my fellow Pandorians, I bought myself a charm to represent the end of my first year at Uni and the exams... I chose this flower one...




...it's three main flowers are inset with tiny champagne diamonds and I thought it was apt as I have 3 terms/3 years; the flowers represent the time of year of the exams and the diamonds are all about cracking open the champagne when it's done!!! 

3. Whilst ordering the charm, DH leant over and informed me he'd like to get me one for good luck with my results - so I handed over the laptop and he bought this...





And here's my updated bracelet...





I'd like to point out that the gold strawberry isn't mine but my DD's - only my silver one wouldn't fit into that section so I ...er "borrowed" it...


----------



## wicket2005

Looks lovely Karen, you have a fantastic hubbie (though I know you realise that)


----------



## CustardTart

wicket2005 said:


> Looks lovely Karen, you have a fantastic hubbie (though I know you realise that)



   
He's been very lovely regarding this mad, bad Pandora obsession I have acquired... 

I also think he's also a bit more keen to indulge me as his job has been an absolute pig lately and he's so often away on business or preoccupied with it at home that he feels he's neglecting me - bless...


----------



## Pinky166

Your bracelet looks fab Karen. 

I too am hoping to aquire a new charm or two as I have lovingly agreed for DH to go on a weeks golf holiday to Turkey with the _lads!_  If that doesn't earn me some brownie points then I don't know what will!


----------



## wicket2005

Should be a charm a month for being so nice, Claire.


----------



## Kirsteen

wicket2005 said:


> Should be a charm a month for being so nice, Claire.



and one for every day that he is away


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> Should be a charm a month for being so nice, Claire.





Kirsteen said:


> and one for every day that he is away



I like both of these ideas!!


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Hey guys loving all your piccys as usual  

I bought a Safety Chain, 2 spacers and the Alarm clock charm yesterday so here is my updated pic.


<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/?action=view&current=SNV30153.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/SNV30153.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>​


----------



## wicket2005

Looks really nice Natasha.


----------



## CustardTart

You're bracelet is looking gorgeous, Tasha!  I especially love the pink heart - I have never noticed the Pandora 'O' on the enamel before...


----------



## wicket2005

One side is plain Karen and the other side has the Pandora emblem on, it is the same with my orange heart.  (Happy packing)


----------



## Pinky166

Looks fab Tash.


----------



## famsen

I love all your bracelets.
 I have a question for all of you: Do you all buy only the Pandora beads/charms for your bracelets or do you mix and match with some of the other brands such as Chamilia? 
Just wondering because I bought a Chamilia bracelet with the Fairy Godmother and the pumpkin coach and wondered if it is "wrong" if I put on charm that I like that is Pandora or some other brand.


----------



## mark&sue

Here is my friend, Vicky's birthday Pandora Bracelet






It will get fuller with more anniversaries and birthdays and xmases!!


Susan


----------



## Pinky166

famsen said:


> I love all your bracelets.
> I have a question for all of you: Do you all buy only the Pandora beads/charms for your bracelets or do you mix and match with some of the other brands such as Chamilia?
> Just wondering because I bought a Chamilia bracelet with the Fairy Godmother and the pumpkin coach and wondered if it is "wrong" if I put on charm that I like that is Pandora or some other brand.



Hi & welcome to the Pandora addicts club. 

Personally I like to keep my bracelet as all Pandora (well my current one anyhow). I love the Disney Chamilia charms, I have 3 of them & am going to collect them all gradually and put them all on a 2nd Pandora bracelet (I prefer the Pandora one to the Chamilia bracelet). 

However it is not wrong to mix & match, the whole thing that appeals to me is each bracelet is different & represents something personal to each person. There are some bracelets on this thread that have mixed charms & they look fab.


----------



## CustardTart

famsen said:


> I love all your bracelets.
> I have a question for all of you: Do you all buy only the Pandora beads/charms for your bracelets or do you mix and match with some of the other brands such as Chamilia?
> Just wondering because I bought a Chamilia bracelet with the Fairy Godmother and the pumpkin coach and wondered if it is "wrong" if I put on charm that I like that is Pandora or some other brand.


Hi!  I don't think there's anything wrong with mixing and matching charms - I have a couple of tiny gold Chamilia Mickey spacers on my one bracelet and like them so much, I may add more next time I'm in WDW... 



mark&sue said:


> Here is my friend, Vicky's birthday Pandora Bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will get fuller with more anniversaries and birthdays and xmases!!
> 
> 
> Susan



That's a fab bracelet, Susan - what a lovely friend you are...


----------



## wicket2005

Your friend's bracelet looks good.

I am just tending to stick to Pandora charms at the moment but there is no reason why you cannot mix and match provided other brands fit the bracelet.

Claire - finally spotted that frog in the pond after playing hide and seek with it since you got your frog charm, so off to buy that one today.


----------



## CustardTart

wicket2005 said:


> Claire - finally spotted that frog in the pond after playing hide and seek with it since you got your frog charm, so off to buy that one today.



That's a cool idea, Bev!  Maybe I should get the bird one as I have a family of bluet!ts nesting right next to the conservatory! 






I've tried hard to get a pic but this was the best I could do as they're sooo quick!






The poor parents are so bedraggled now due to the strain of their demanding offspring - I can now hear their high-pitched sqawking continuously...


----------



## beckypenguin

haha aww cool! you cn just see him on the side of the birdhouse!  i have the bird charm, its so cute  little bird perched on your wrist haha i love it  also fab updated bracelet natasha! i also never noticed the pandora sign on it looks lovely  xx


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> Claire - finally spotted that frog in the pond after playing hide and seek with it since you got your frog charm, so off to buy that one today.




LOL!!! That is so funny as on Saturday night me & hubby were sat in the lounge watching tv & Bailey was really sniffing around her bed (which is a spare that we leave in the lounge for them) when she lifted the corner up I saw this sprawled out creature underneath....I jumped up and ran screaming out of the room.  Lee got up and under the bed was a frog!!!! In the middle of our lounge.  I think it must have been inside a chewed up football that they had bought in from the garden & played with during the day. Lee picked it up & let it go down the bottom of our garden. 

Today Bailey was barking (which is rare, she only barks when something freaks her out) at something in the garden & by the back door was the little froggy.....it was not looking too good as it was a really hot day so we (by that I mean hubby ) picked it up and put in a saucer of cold water & it sprawled out in it for an hour or so until all the water had gone, then hopped off it to next doors garden.


----------



## wicket2005

Lovely photo Karen.  Very tricky to catch as they dart in and out so quick but that looks so cute, peeping round the corner.  I always feel sorry for the parents as they never seem to stop.  I once watched a programme about a cuckoo and that was a nightmare for the poor birds' nest it picked out, tiny parents and huge mega sized chick to feed.

Love that story Claire, I can just imagine it.  Our Ben often jumps at a lump of mud on a path thinking it is a frog and wanting to make it jump after he saw one once (terrific memories they have).  He does it with both paws forward  as if he is playing tiddly winks.

Now after the hedgehog charm once I spy a hedgehog in the garden.  My youngest made a hedgehog house a couple of years ago in a quiet spot of the garden.  We were delighted to discover a hedgehog using it last year and I was even more delighted when it gave birth to twins.  The little baby twin hedgehogs were so cute.


----------



## Bolanette87

famsen said:


> I love all your bracelets.
> I have a question for all of you: Do you all buy only the Pandora beads/charms for your bracelets or do you mix and match with some of the other brands such as Chamilia?
> Just wondering because I bought a Chamilia bracelet with the Fairy Godmother and the pumpkin coach and wondered if it is "wrong" if I put on charm that I like that is Pandora or some other brand.



I personally keep mine as pure Pandora... Its just a personal choice though and many people mix and match! 

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Kirsteen

Another one for mixing and matching here - I have a Chamilia bead on order for my Pandora bracelet. I've no Chamilia beads so have no idea how it is going to look with my Pandora beads but the mixed bracelets that I have seen on here look great  If it doesn't look right I can always start a Chamilia bracelet , although I think I'd still stick to a Pandora bracelet as I like them better. Kxx


----------



## wicket2005

The Chamilia charms are beautiful too, my problem is I would be too spoilt for choice so that is why I am sticking to Pandora ones at the moment.  I have enough problems picking out of the Pandora range.  The bracelets on here that have mixed brands look lovely without a shadow of a doubt.


----------



## irongirlof12

lovely bracelets does anyone else have trouble putting onthier bracelet.?..I just can't do it all by myself


----------



## Natasha&Matt

I really wanna get the Chamilia Sebastian but im not sure i wanna mix boooooooooo!!


----------



## wicket2005

Do what you want Natasha, life is too short and there are millions of charms to buy.  They are good quality charms so will be nice on the Pandora bracelet.

Andrea, I can struggle too getting the bracelet on.


----------



## Kirsteen

Go for it Natasha, like Bev says lifes too short and it's YOUR bracelet. I'm defintely going to pop some Disney ones on mine. 

I have a wedding to go to in July and I'm trying (badly) to lose some weight - I'm thinking some prizes are in order - a charm for each 7lbs??  

I'm still waiting for the email to say that my Chamilia Circle of Friends charms have arrived - I really hope the girls like them!


----------



## Bolanette87

irongirlof12 said:


> lovely bracelets does anyone else have trouble putting onthier bracelet.?..I just can't do it all by myself



I struggled at first, but now its really easy! I wish all bracelet had clasps like this so I could put them on myself without having to enlist someones help! 

Bob xoxoox


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Kirsteen said:


> Go for it Natasha, like Bev says lifes too short and it's YOUR bracelet. I'm defintely going to pop some Disney ones on mine.
> 
> I have a wedding to go to in July and I'm trying (badly) to lose some weight - I'm thinking some prizes are in order - a charm for each 7lbs??
> 
> I'm still waiting for the email to say that my Chamilia Circle of Friends charms have arrived - I really hope the girls like them!



Lol every £1 i spend i buy a charm i cant help it lol! 
Very good incentive though woop!! x


----------



## wicket2005

Kirsteen said:


> I have a wedding to go to in July and I'm trying (badly) to lose some weight - I'm thinking some prizes are in order - a charm for each 7lbs??
> 
> :



I think that would be an excellent incentive, go for it.  Pick a charm now to aim for.  However, if you put weight on your DH has to confiscate it till you are back to where you were.


----------



## Kirsteen

I was thinking I'd have to hand over the Circle of Friends charm to DH (when it arrives) as I've put on since I was weighed last week. I like the remove a charm for weight gain incentive, that should keep me... 

I've just emailed the lovely peeps at Chamilia to say thank you for the info they gave me last week and they told me that some Ernest Jones will be stocking Chamilia from 1st June. 15 stores have orders winging their merry way to them as we speak  As they catch on more shops will be stocking them too.


----------



## Pinky166

Here's an updated pic of mine, I got the swirl glass bead & flower with pink gem in the middle.


----------



## CustardTart

Looks so pretty, Claire! I actually love the splash of orange in with the pink - it really lifts the colours... 

I'm off to Bluewater this afternoon for the first time in ages so will have to look for the Pandora store - I'd like to choose a couple of alternative glass beads...


----------



## wicket2005

Looks lovely Claire, I am after some glass ones at some point.

Karen, I will be amazed if you don't come back with something, just read your update on Dubai Trippie which states you are under a buying curfew, how can you resist a pretty new top or two?  I have told my hubbie I am buying stuff so I look nice for him when I go out with him , he knows me better than that.  Glad you got your son's birthday sorted and the exams are finished with for the time being.  Looking forward to hearing all about your holiday and seeing your photos with that class little camera you bought.


----------



## wicket2005

My Dad has just got his 4th hole in one on the golf course, I think this should be remembered with a Pandora charm on my bracelet.


----------



## CustardTart

Had a great result in Bluewater, people!!!   

I have coveted this retired thimble charm for _ages_ but always thought it rather pricey when I've spotted it on eBay... 






Anyway, I could not _believe_ it when I espied the lovely charm on a display stand in Bluey's Pandora emporium!!! AND it was a mere £25...  So guess whose bracelet it's adorning now as a symbol of all her hard endeavour..???


----------



## wicket2005

Nice one Karen.  Sometimes you can just feel something was just waiting for you to buy it.


----------



## Pinky166

That's nice Karen.  



wicket2005 said:


> My Dad has just got his 4th hole in one on the golf course, I think this should be remembered with a Pandora charm on my bracelet.



Thats fab....I definately think you should get a charm for that, how about this one? 

http://www.acotis.co.uk/Pandora-Sil...0 AGW/Product.asp?ID=P&mnuProduct=12393&mid=8


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> That's nice Karen.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats fab....I definately think you should get a charm for that, how about this one?
> 
> http://www.acotis.co.uk/Pandora-Sil...0 AGW/Product.asp?ID=P&mnuProduct=12393&mid=8



I like that one especially as the golf ball is made of white agate... 

My new thimble charm has a carnelian stone set in the top and it goes _beautifully_ with the orange Murano charm so I think I might add a couple of alternative orange charms in the future... Oh, and I saw it on a US online shop for $129 this morning...


----------



## wicket2005

My updated bracelet with my frog charm (for having frogs in the garden pond).






(Happy Hols Karen)


----------



## torsie24

Pay day!! 

I'm going shopping tomorrow...........


----------



## Natasha&Matt

wicket2005 said:


> My updated bracelet with my frog charm (for having frogs in the garden pond).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Happy Hols Karen)



Looks lovely hun


----------



## Pinky166

Looks great Bev.


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks Claire for the suggestion of the golf charm, may get that.  Only room for a spacer on bracelet I think before I start next one.


----------



## torsie24

Yay! Just got back from Croydon and now my bracelet it symetrical!!


----------



## wicket2005

Yay, looks good.

I bought the bow spacer today so my bracelet is now officially complete.  I am going to start doing another colour scheme now (well as soon as June kicks in).


----------



## Pinky166

Looks lovely Torsie.



Well done Bev!!! 

Not long to wait for June.


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks Claire.  I had a look at the golf one in the Pandora shop today and it does look nice.  I am now thinking of doing a bracelet with white and pink colours plus gold bits.


----------



## beckypenguin

guyyyys im so gutted, i entered a john greed competition to win 100 pounds worth of pandora beads and i went on to check the winner today, it said In our lives we take many things for granted, for one young lady, walking out of the house was as scary as riding a jet-ski, taking a bungy-jump or going through a difficult birth. We hope that she is getting more and more confident and that her lovely boyfriend is encouraging her to overcome her agrophobia with the lure of more Pandora beads. Unfortunately, she forgot to put her contact details, but the story really touched us. i cant believe i didnt put them it didnt tell me to anywhere at all  if it did i would have put everything down awww im so gutted it would have finished off my bracelet im so silllllllllllyyy


----------



## Pinky166

Oh no Becky. Can't you contact them & tell them it was you? I hope you manage to sort it out.


----------



## torsie24

beckypenguin said:


> guyyyys im so gutted, i entered a john greed competition to win 100 pounds worth of pandora beads and i went on to check the winner today, it said In our lives we take many things for granted, for one young lady, walking out of the house was as scary as riding a jet-ski, taking a bungy-jump or going through a difficult birth. We hope that she is getting more and more confident and that her lovely boyfriend is encouraging her to overcome her agrophobia with the lure of more Pandora beads. Unfortunately, she forgot to put her contact details, but the story really touched us. i cant believe i didnt put them it didnt tell me to anywhere at all  if it did i would have put everything down awww im so gutted it would have finished off my bracelet im so silllllllllllyyy


Awww, I'm sure you can contact them!!!


----------



## beckypenguin

thanks guys but it said below that so we chose another winnrer her name is sonso and she chose these beads etc etc argh ha foul mood however i contacted them about an hour ago to say thankyou for the lovely supportive mention !  its just frustrating because it didnt even give me a form to fill my details in or tell me i needed too i think i need a big tub of ben and jerrys ice cream to get me out of this mood  haha hope you are all well!! and been sunning yourself which is rare in the uk


----------



## Kirsteen

Becky, did John Greed get back to you? That is a shame that you missed out. Maybe they will still honour that they picked your story... fingers crossed for you  

I have just received an email and my Circle of Friends beads have arrived in the shop and are being posted out to me tomorrow!! Yippee. I can't wait to see them. The girl I spoke to on the phone said they were lovely - they hadn't seen them before either. They are being sent our tomorrow Special Del - I hope they arrive on Saturday - I won't be leaving the house!!!  Just wanted to share with people who I know will understand my excitement  xx


----------



## beckypenguin

hi guys nopes they didnt  oh well! just one of them things! i might buy the elephant charm to cheer me up as it is sooo cute !!  thanks for being so caring guys! nobody quite understands the excitement about pandora beads as u guys on here


----------



## Pinky166

I can't wait to see your new charm Kirsteen.

Thats such a shame Becky, I think you should treat yourself to the Elephant one, it is very cute.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Kirsteen said:


> I was thinking I'd have to hand over the Circle of Friends charm to DH (when it arrives) as I've put on since I was weighed last week. I like the remove a charm for weight gain incentive, that should keep me...
> 
> I've just emailed the lovely peeps at Chamilia to say thank you for the info they gave me last week and they told me that some Ernest Jones will be stocking Chamilia from 1st June. 15 stores have orders winging their merry way to them as we speak  As they catch on more shops will be stocking them too.



I just spotted that Ernest Jones at the Arndale Centre in Manchester now stocks Chamilia. I am hoping to go to town before work on Monday and will have to check this out.



CustardTart said:


> Had a great result in Bluewater, people!!!
> 
> I have coveted this retired thimble charm for _ages_ but always thought it rather pricey when I've spotted it on eBay...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I could not _believe_ it when I espied the lovely charm on a display stand in Bluey's Pandora emporium!!! AND it was a mere £25...  So guess whose bracelet it's adorning now as a symbol of all her hard endeavour..???



Congratulations on getting the charm and for such a good price as well.



wicket2005 said:


> My updated bracelet with my frog charm (for having frogs in the garden pond).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Happy Hols Karen)



That bracelet looks wonderful. Congratulations on finishing your first bracelet.



beckypenguin said:


> guyyyys im so gutted, i entered a john greed competition to win 100 pounds worth of pandora beads and i went on to check the winner today, it said In our lives we take many things for granted, for one young lady, walking out of the house was as scary as riding a jet-ski, taking a bungy-jump or going through a difficult birth. We hope that she is getting more and more confident and that her lovely boyfriend is encouraging her to overcome her agrophobia with the lure of more Pandora beads. Unfortunately, she forgot to put her contact details, but the story really touched us. i cant believe i didnt put them it didnt tell me to anywhere at all  if it did i would have put everything down awww im so gutted it would have finished off my bracelet im so silllllllllllyyy



I am so sorry that you missed out.

I can't believe it. Payday was over a week ago and I still have not added a charm to my collection. It did not help that I was on a cruise ship one payday and I have been flat out at work ever since. I have a six day week this week as well. I am hopefully getting the Queen Bee charm on Monday.

Corinna


----------



## wicket2005

Sorry you missed out Becky.

Thanks Corinna.

Looking forward to seeing your photo Kirsteen.

Here is the start of my bracelet two.






The charms were all birthday presents.  The golf one to represent my Dad's 4 hole in ones plus the fact that golf is big in our household.  The silver and black one represents Whitby.  Whitby is a small seaside town near me famous for Captain Cook, Dracula, whaling and jet.  The black on the charm is actually Whitby jet.  Whitby jet is special to me because my Victorian (greats) grandparents made Whitby jet jewellery which was a big thing in those days plus I love visiting Whitby.  The other two charms pansy and rose are from my parents for my birthday.

I have some birthday money so will probably be adding to the bracelet then with the hubbie losing job at the end of the year I will have to resort to selling things if I want to buy any more or for presents, so next bracelet will be a bit slower to fill I suspect.

I think I will buy a pink pearl one next to represent my birthday.


----------



## Pinky166

Off to a great start Bev.  I really like the golf ball one & may get it too for my next bracelet.


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks Claire, have you got your oxidised one yet?


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> Thanks Claire, have you got your oxidised one yet?



Well it arrived at the begining of last week & as I opened it hubby took it off me & said its for your birthday!  I am sure he is doing it to wind me up now! Oh well not long to wait....it looked really nice for the split second I saw it.


----------



## wicket2005

Lovely, I look forward to seeing it next week.  The orange charms will sit nice on it.


----------



## Kirsteen

Your bracelet is lovely Bev. You are off to a great start! 

Can't wait to see your new one Claire. One of my friends will have to wait until Feb for her charm but she will have seen everyone elses by then! She was the one that bought myself and two friends their Pandora bracelets and two charms for their 30th's. So she is 'in' on the Circle of Friends charms although she still doesn't know which charm I picked yet - I really hope they like them!! It's 30th number 2 on Tuesday so I think the charms are going to arrive just in time. 

The charms didn't arrive yesterday so I am hoping that the postie will be bringing me a lovely parcel tomorrow. I ordered some scrapbooking goodies too last week so hopefully the postie will have two parcels for me - the excitement might just be too much


----------



## dolphingirl47

Right, I got a new charm for my bracelet today. As I mentioned yesterday, I got the Queen Bee charm. I have been looking for ages to get a charm to represent my love for cruising, but could never find anything. I do not like dangling charms so the one with the anchor was out and there was really nothing else. Two weeks ago I was on a cruise. Whenever I am on a cruise I seem to live in the spa. On that ship, they had a fantastic thermal suit as part of the spa with Sauna, steam room, tropical rain showers, hot tubs, Thalasso therapy pool and heated tile loungers. This was my favourite part of the ship and I spent every spare minute there. Above the hot tub there was a piece of art work that I really loved. It was kind of a tie-dye effect with a medallion with a queen bee in one corner. I just had to get the Queen Been charm after that. 

Here are some photo of my updated bracelet:











Corinna


----------



## dolphingirl47

I got rather rudely interrupted last night by my DH telling me that is was bed time.

I had look at Ernest Jones yesterday afternoon. The shop in the Arndale Centre has been a stockist for Chamilia since 1st June. I could not believe my eyes. The prices for the charms started at GBP30 and although I liked the look of them, I did not think that the workmanship was quite as good as the Pandora charms and definitely not worth the extra GBP10. I am still hoping to get some Chamilia Disney Charms in Florida, but hopefully they will be cheaper there.

I also got the bracelet for my sister and the house charm to go with it yesterday. Unfortunately none of the local shops had the heart lock or the turquoise enamel butterfly charm in stock. The heart lock charm has been back ordered from one shop for over 5 months now. Fortunately John Greed had this in stock and this has been dispatched today. They did not have the butterfly charm either, but my local shop is trying to get this for me. Here is a photo of the beginnings of my sister's bracelet:











Corinna


----------



## CustardTart

Wow!!!  Ladies, you _have_ been busy - looks like an update is in order!!!


----------



## Kirsteen

They arrived!!  I am so pleased with them, I love, love, love them 

Here is my updated bracelet with my Chamilia Circle of Friends charm:






I can't wait until the girls birthdays to give them their charms now! The first one is at the weekend - yippee.

That is a shame you weren't impressed with the Chamilia in Ernest Jones Corrina - I had high hopes when I heard that they were stocking Chamilia. I got the Circle of Friends charms from a small independent store in Edinburgh and they were only £16 each 

Welcome back Karen - hope you had a lovely holiday.


----------



## Pinky166

It looks fab Kirsteen, I am sure your friends will love them. 

Welcome home Karen. Hope you had a great time.


----------



## CustardTart

*Bob* (Bolanette):






*Corinna* (dolphingirl47):
#1





#2





*Claire* (Pinky166):





*Megan* (Megan!x):
#1





#2




*
Bev* (wicket2005):





#2





*Jakki* (TinkTattoo):




*
Natasha* (Natasha&Matt): 





*Claire* (wideeyes):





*Becky* (beckypenguin): 





*Emma* (Funniebunny):




*
Michelle* (stubb): 




*
Joanne* (PoppyAnna):





*Terri *(aaronandterri):




*
Laura* (ScotsMinnie):




*
Rachel* (jjk):





*Karen* (CustardTart):
#1





#2





*Kirsteen* (Kirsteen):
[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Andrea* (irongirlof12):





*Victoria* (torsie24):





*Lesley* (lesley.a.murray@talk):


----------



## disneymom2003

Hi Ladies. I love Disney and I love Pandora. I have been coming to the Dis boards for years and just stumbled upon this thread. I have 2 bracelets. One I just completed (started it in (2004)  I am working on another one now.  Wanted to say "hi".


----------



## TinkTatoo

There are some lovely bracelets there   mine is feeling left out that it hasn't had an update for ages   roll on my visit to Polka Dotz in the Florida mall


----------



## torsie24

TinkTatoo said:


> There are some lovely bracelets there   mine is feeling left out that it hasn't had an update for ages   roll on my visit to Polka Dotz in the Florida mall


Oooh, I might drop in there too! What are the prices like?


----------



## Pinky166

disneymom2003 said:


> Hi Ladies. I love Disney and I love Pandora. I have been coming to the Dis boards for years and just stumbled upon this thread. I have 2 bracelets. One I just completed (started it in (2004)  I am working on another one now.  Wanted to say "hi".



Hi DisneyMom - welcome to the Pandora Addicts club. 

It would be lovely to see a photo of your bracelets.


----------



## CustardTart

disneymom2003 said:


> Hi Ladies. I love Disney and I love Pandora. I have been coming to the Dis boards for years and just stumbled upon this thread. I have 2 bracelets. One I just completed (started it in (2004)  I am working on another one now.  Wanted to say "hi".


Hi!  Would love to see photos... 



TinkTatoo said:


> There are some lovely bracelets there   mine is feeling left out that it hasn't had an update for ages   roll on my visit to Polka Dotz in the Florida mall


 Anything special in mind, Jakki??? 



torsie24 said:


> Oooh, I might drop in there too! What are the prices like?


Pretty good, Victoria! I bought two gold clips for $390 which cost £350 here - with the exchange rate at the time they worked out at around £265... Wished I'd found out about Pandora when we had $2/£...


----------



## PoppyAnna

Thanks for the update, Karen

Lovely braclelets.  I really like that circle of friends charm, but I'm trying to be good and not spend at the mo. The next thing I'll be treating myself to is a safety chain.


----------



## Bolanette87

I'm on the hunt for Bridesmaid, Maid of Honour pressies atm and just found this new Pandora range on John Greed when I was looking around... Called 'Pandora Love Pods': http://www.johngreeddesign.co.uk/index.php?s_manufacture_id=39&s_men_women=&

Bob xoxoxoxox


----------



## CustardTart

Bolanette87 said:


> I'm on the hunt for Bridesmaid, Maid of Honour pressies atm and just found this new Pandora range on John Greed when I was looking around... Called 'Pandora Love Pods': http://www.johngreeddesign.co.uk/index.php?s_manufacture_id=39&s_men_women=&
> 
> Bob xoxoxoxox



I know!!! They are GORGEOUS - I was drooling over them at the Pandora store the other week!!! Pricey tho'...


----------



## wideeyes

just had a peek in here to see your bracelets, they look lovely. I have been avoiding this thread as can't get any beads for a while.


----------



## dolphingirl47

disneymom2003 said:


> Hi Ladies. I love Disney and I love Pandora. I have been coming to the Dis boards for years and just stumbled upon this thread. I have 2 bracelets. One I just completed (started it in (2004)  I am working on another one now.  Wanted to say "hi".



Welcome to the thread. I would love to see some photos, too. I am working on my second bracelet as well and I just started one for my sister who is getting married in September.



TinkTatoo said:


> There are some lovely bracelets there   mine is feeling left out that it hasn't had an update for ages   roll on my visit to Polka Dotz in the Florida mall



I have this pencilled in for my first full day in Florida. We never made it to the Florida Mall last year, but we are staying near the airport for the first three nights and the Florida Mall is nice and close. 



Bolanette87 said:


> I'm on the hunt for Bridesmaid, Maid of Honour pressies atm and just found this new Pandora range on John Greed when I was looking around... Called 'Pandora Love Pods': http://www.johngreeddesign.co.uk/index.php?s_manufacture_id=39&s_men_women=&
> 
> Bob xoxoxoxox



One of the local shops stocks them. They are rather beautiful, but not really my thing.

Corinna


----------



## TinkTatoo

torsie24 said:


> Oooh, I might drop in there too! What are the prices like?





CustardTart said:


> .....Pretty good, Victoria! I bought two gold clips for $390 which cost £350 here - with the exchange rate at the time they worked out at around £265... Wished I'd found out about Pandora when we had $2/£...



As Karen said - they are good compared to what we pay here, and if the $ keeps weakening then they'll get better



CustardTart said:


> ..... Anything special in mind, Jakki???....



Something gold but probably not a strawberry


----------



## disneymom2003

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. Going to try to post pictures of my bracelets. I bought and changed out the safety chain on the first one since I took these pictures. I got the two tone safety chain  with the hearts on it. I really like to wear the two bracelets together.

 <a href="http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/mdmc/My%20Pandora/?action=view&current=IMG_1611.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/mdmc/My%20Pandora/IMG_1611.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/mdmc/My%20Pandora/?action=view&current=IMG_1609.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/mdmc/My%20Pandora/IMG_1609.jpg" border="0" alt="My second bracelet"></a>


----------



## disneymom2003

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. Going to try to post pictures of my bracelets. I bought and changed out the safety chain on the first one since I took these pictures. I got the two tone safety chain  with the hearts on it. I really like to wear the two bracelets together.

 <a href="http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/mdmc/My%20Pandora/?action=view&current=IMG_1611.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/mdmc/My%20Pandora/IMG_1611.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/mdmc/My%20Pandora/?action=view&current=IMG_1609.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/mdmc/My%20Pandora/IMG_1609.jpg" border="0" alt="My second bracelet"></a>


----------



## dolphingirl47

disneymom2003 said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. Going to try to post pictures of my bracelets. I bought and changed out the safety chain on the first one since I took these pictures. I got the two tone safety chain  with the hearts on it. I really like to wear the two bracelets together.
> 
> <a href="http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/mdmc/My%20Pandora/?action=view&current=IMG_1611.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/mdmc/My%20Pandora/IMG_1611.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/mdmc/My%20Pandora/?action=view&current=IMG_1609.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d167/mdmc/My%20Pandora/IMG_1609.jpg" border="0" alt="My second bracelet"></a>



Beautiful bracelets. Thanks for sharing them with us.

The heart lock charm for my sister arrived yesterday. Now I just have to put in on her bracelet and take an updated photo. I hope that the butterfly charm will arrive soon as well.

Corinna


----------



## wicket2005

Lovely updates and bracelets.

Hi DisneyMom, nice to have another fellow addict.

I bought the hedgehog one (birthday money again) with my youngest son yesterday, he nearly fell over at the price of them.  He thought I had been spending about a fiver on a charm not 20.  I said well you have just bought an XBox 360 game for £40 (not quite true as he had part exchanged) but the principle was the same.


----------



## britchic4

Hello guys, I've just waded through most of this 94 page thread and got loads of ideas....of course it's all Bob's fault from when she showed us her Pandora bracelet on the Paris board. It's my 40th soon and I'd like one from DH (although OBVIOUSLY will have to choose everything myself!). However I have some clubcard vouchers to be used up in Goldsmiths and while I don't like the bracelet there so much I wondered if the charms would be compatible with a Pandor bracelet? Does anyone know? There's some beautiful collections on here so I've come to ask the experts. Here's the link:
http://www.goldsmiths.co.uk/search.asp?rall=1


----------



## Bolanette87

britchic4 said:


> Hello guys, I've just waded through most of this 94 page thread and got loads of ideas....of course it's all Bob's fault from when she showed us her Pandora bracelet on the Paris board. It's my 40th soon and I'd like one from DH (although OBVIOUSLY will have to choose everything myself!). However I have some clubcard vouchers to be used up in Goldsmiths and while I don't like the bracelet there so much I wondered if the charms would be compatible with a Pandor bracelet? Does anyone know? There's some beautiful collections on here so I've come to ask the experts. Here's the link:
> http://www.goldsmiths.co.uk/search.asp?rall=1



Thats right, blame me!! 

I've clicked the link Hun, and its only giving me watches?? 

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## disneymom2003

britchic4 said:


> Hello guys, I've just waded through most of this 94 page thread and got loads of ideas....of course it's all Bob's fault from when she showed us her Pandora bracelet on the Paris board. It's my 40th soon and I'd like one from DH (although OBVIOUSLY will have to choose everything myself!). However I have some clubcard vouchers to be used up in Goldsmiths and while I don't like the bracelet there so much I wondered if the charms would be compatible with a Pandor bracelet? Does anyone know? There's some beautiful collections on here so I've come to ask the experts. Here's the link:
> http://www.goldsmiths.co.uk/search.asp?rall=1



Took a look at the beads at Goldsmiths. They look really nice but it is hard to tell. I think I would have to see them in person. I have some Chamilia beads on my bracelets but I think they look just as nice as the Pandora. Let us know if you get some.


----------



## torsie24

Do you mean the 'argent' charms?

There's one that's really pretty, but I tried to google if they fit and couldn't find an answer...


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Well everyone has been busy all bracelets looking beautiful..



Here it is at the mo ...

<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/?action=view&current=pandora018.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/lolacola83/pandora018.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>​


----------



## wicket2005

It looks lovely Nat.


----------



## britchic4

Bolanette87 said:


> Thats right, blame me!!
> 
> I've clicked the link Hun, and its only giving me watches??
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



Well sorry but it is completely your fault!!
How strange, link is working for me. They are called argent charm so if you search for that on the Goldsmith site you can see them.


----------



## britchic4

disneymom2003 said:


> Took a look at the beads at Goldsmiths. They look really nice but it is hard to tell. I think I would have to see them in person. I have some Chamilia beads on my bracelets but I think they look just as nice as the Pandora. Let us know if you get some.



I decided I liked the Pandora bracelet much better so have ordered that from John Greed to get here tomorrow, and will go to Goldsmiths on Sunday and hope they are actually in store....otherwise they have to order them in.


----------



## britchic4

torsie24 said:


> Do you mean the 'argent' charms?
> 
> There's one that's really pretty, but I tried to google if they fit and couldn't find an answer...



Yes those are the ones.....I couldn't find out either. I will ask in Goldsmiths on Sunday if they don't actually have them in store.


----------



## Kirsteen

I've just seen some more Chamilia beads in 'the flesh' in an Ernest Jones in Edinburgh - be still my beating heart  Credit card - take cover 

How are you guys pronouncing Chamilia? Ch as in children or ka as in chameleon - sorry for the donkey-esk question but you wouldn't want me looking like a chump now would ya?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Kirsteen said:


> I've just seen some more Chamilia beads in 'the flesh' in an Ernest Jones in Edinburgh - be still my beating heart  Credit card - take cover
> 
> How are you guys pronouncing Chamilia? Ch as in children or ka as in chameleon - sorry for the donkey-esk question but you wouldn't want me looking like a chump now would ya?



I have been wondering this as well.

Well, after having been good, I went to a shop in the town where I work yesterday and got another charm. I stumbled over something at work that if it had not been discovered could have cost the company a lot of money and even could have damaged our reputation. I did a bit of detective work and I am rather proud of this at the moment. So I just had to get a charm to commemorate this. I was looking for something linked with detective work, but could not find anything. Then I spotted a fish charm and got this. When I told my line manager that, he asked why a fish? My answer was: "Well, I went on a fishing expedition and caught a big one." He agreed with me on that.

I also got the butterfly charm for my sister so now I just have to find time to go to the post office to send it to her.

Corinna


----------



## wicket2005

I often speak in my own weird and wonderful way so am the last person to ask on correct pronounciation.

Well done Corinna.


----------



## Pinky166

I just thought I'd share what hubby gave me when he got back from Turkey. 






Here is my updated pic, think I may just about be done on this bracelet now, maybe have room for one of two spacers but thats about it. Perfect timing as it's my birthday on Tuesday and i'm hoping for bracelet number 2.


----------



## wicket2005

Looks lovely Claire.  I have just got that pearl dangly one you have, will post a new photo up soon.

I am sure you will get that new bracelet you are after.


----------



## britchic4

I just received my Pandora bracelet and 2 Biagi charms which I thought were supposed to fit.....but I can't get them on. Is there a trick to it or do they really not fit?


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> I just thought I'd share what hubby gave me when he got back from Turkey...



What a sweetie...


----------



## CustardTart

britchic4 said:


> I just received my Pandora bracelet and 2 Biagi charms which I thought were supposed to fit.....but I can't get them on. Is there a trick to it or do they really not fit?



Awww, that's a shame! I don't know whether the Biagi charms fit or not, I'm afraid...


----------



## britchic4

CustardTart said:


> Awww, that's a shame! I don't know whether the Biagi charms fit or not, I'm afraid...



It says on the website they fit Pandora bracelets - should a Pandora charm slide on easily or is there something you need to do to get the charm on over the end?


----------



## Bolanette87

britchic4 said:


> It says on the website they fit Pandora bracelets - should a Pandora charm slide on easily or is there something you need to do to get the charm on over the end?



You have to 'screw' them on... If that makes sense?

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Kirsteen

Your bracelet is looking great Claire, what a very thoughtful DH you have - fancy a trade? 

Kx


----------



## Pinky166

Kirsteen said:


> Your bracelet is looking great Claire, what a very thoughtful DH you have - fancy a trade?
> 
> Kx



 I think it was more to ease the guilt of going away with the lads for a week whilst I was sat at home.


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> What a sweetie...



How are you? Any new additions to your bracelet yet or are you holding out for next Monday?


----------



## Kirsteen

Pinky166 said:


> I think it was more to ease the guilt of going away with the lads for a week whilst I was sat at home.



 sounds like my DH 

I am so excited about giving my friend her Circle of Friends bead tomorrow!!  We're going to go into town too and have a peek at the Pandora beads as she is looking for some clips  I am going to have to tie my hands behind my back as I've promised I'm not getting another bead until I lose 7lbs! I've lost 2.5 lbs so far but DH is on route from the pizza shop  I will have to do lots of  to make up for it


----------



## britchic4

Bolanette87 said:


> You have to 'screw' them on... If that makes sense?
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



Doh!! That makes perfect sense now I look at it properly ,thankyou!! I can confirm they do fit! Not sure though if I got the right size bracelet. How loose should it be at the beginning with no charms on? I measured and added 3 cm as it said on the website but I wonder if it will be too tight - or at least not loose - when it's filled with charms.


----------



## RuthieRoo

Hi Everyone. I love all of your bracelets. 

Infact, I love them so much that I'm thinking of treating myself to one on my Disneymoon in a few weeks. Does anyone know of anywhere in Florida that you can get Pandora or Chamilia bracelets and charms? Also do you know if the charms are cheaper there than they are in the UK?

Thanks in advance for your help. I'll post my pics when i get back.


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> How are you? Any new additions to your bracelet yet or are you holding out for next Monday?


I'm good thanks hun... It's been a bit manic since I returned but hopefully things should return to normal-ish over the weekend...  I have had a couple of additions but am waiting till my birthday for the charms I know Richard has up his sleeve... Watch this space...



RuthieRoo said:


> Hi Everyone. I love all of your bracelets.
> 
> Infact, I love them so much that I'm thinking of treating myself to one on my Disneymoon in a few weeks. Does anyone know of anywhere in Florida that you can get Pandora or Chamilia bracelets and charms? Also do you know if the charms are cheaper there than they are in the UK?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help. I'll post my pics when i get back.


Hello and ...  A couple of us have bought from Polka Dotz which is in Florida Mall and it's definitely cheaper for the gold charms - not sure about the bracelets/silver charms... 

Here's a list of stockists in the Orlando area...
Beads and Fine Gifts of Metro West 
2607 South Hiawassee Road 
Orlando FL 32835 407-293-2530

Artsy Abode 9101 International Drive #248
Orlando FL 32819 904-807-92

Parchment 7822 W. Sand Lake Road
Orlando FL 32819 407-248-0750
**This store is by the Barnes & Noble in the same plaza as Season's 52

Dynasty Gallery and Gifts 1067 South Clarke Road
Ocoee FL 34761 407-522-4400

Polka Dotz 8001 Orange Bloom Trail, 
Florida Mall #304A
Orlando FL 32809 407-582-9990

Jacobson 216 North Park Avenue
Winter Park FL 32789 407-539-2528

Walk on Water 400 N. Orlando Ave
Winter Park FL 32789 407-496-3723

The Looking Glass Altamonte Mall Suite 1445
Altamonte Springs FL 32701 1-800-546-3349

Bijou's Boutique Spring Plaza 
2401 State Road West 434 Suite #161
Longwood FL 32779 321-594-5535

Pittman Jewelers 644 East Hwy. 50
Clermont FL 34711 352-394-2612


----------



## wicket2005

Hi, here is my updated bracelet 2 - hedgehog charm from Mam and Dad for birthday and chosen after seeing hedgehog on golf course.  Little pink pearl one from my sister in law for my birthday.






This is version 1.1 of my bracelet 1, with more green added.  The green glass charm was off my sister in law for my birthday.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pinky166 said:


> I just thought I'd share what hubby gave me when he got back from Turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my updated pic, think I may just about be done on this bracelet now, maybe have room for one of two spacers but thats about it. Perfect timing as it's my birthday on Tuesday and i'm hoping for bracelet number 2.



I love the charms and the bracelet is gorgeous. Lets hope that you get a new bracelet for your birthday. What colour scheme are you planning for this?



wicket2005 said:


> Hi, here is my updated bracelet 2 - hedgehog charm from Mam and Dad for birthday and chosen after seeing hedgehog on golf course.  Little pink pearl one from my sister in law for my birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is version 1.1 of my bracelet 1, with more green added.  The green glass charm was off my sister in law for my birthday.



Both bracelets are wonderful. I have the hedgehog on my first bracelet and love it.

I have posted my sister's bracelet to her on Friday. Now I can't wait for her her to receive it and to see what she thinks about it. 

Corinna


----------



## wicket2005

Your sister will love it and her bank balance will take a battering.


----------



## Pinky166

Kirsteen said:


> sounds like my DH
> 
> I am so excited about giving my friend her Circle of Friends bead tomorrow!!  We're going to go into town too and have a peek at the Pandora beads as she is looking for some clips  I am going to have to tie my hands behind my back as I've promised I'm not getting another bead until I lose 7lbs! I've lost 2.5 lbs so far but DH is on route from the pizza shop  I will have to do lots of  to make up for it



Did your friend like her charm??? I bet she loved it. 



CustardTart said:


> I'm good thanks hun... It's been a bit manic since I returned but hopefully things should return to normal-ish over the weekend...  I have had a couple of additions but am waiting till my birthday for the charms I know Richard has up his sleeve... Watch this space...



Glad to hear your ok hun. I look forward to seeing the updated piccie next week then. 



wicket2005 said:


> Hi, here is my updated bracelet 2 - hedgehog charm from Mam and Dad for birthday and chosen after seeing hedgehog on golf course.  Little pink pearl one from my sister in law for my birthday.



I love the new additions Bev. The hedgehog one is so cute! 



dolphingirl47 said:


> I love the charms and the bracelet is gorgeous. Lets hope that you get a new bracelet for your birthday. What colour scheme are you planning for this?
> 
> I have posted my sister's bracelet to her on Friday. Now I can't wait for her her to receive it and to see what she thinks about it.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks hun. I already have some orange charms for my next bracelet, not sure what else I want to get yet - I love so many of them but can't have them all. 

When will your sister receive her bracelet?


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks Claire.  My bro has just sent me a birthday voucher for Amazon and I thought I would do another search to see if they sold Pandora and yay they do; or rather a dealer does through them.  It looks a legit company based in Scotland and has its own site so looks genuine.  So I will be choosing another charm through them me thinks.


----------



## jjk

all your bracelets are looking lovely.

Mine has broken the safety chain snapped and it fell onto concrete and the clasp has broken so The Jewller I bought it from has sent it back to Pandora for repair its going to take six weeks


----------



## wicket2005

Aww, that's a shame.


----------



## CustardTart

All the bracelets are looking gorgeous, ladies!!!   

 When I get more than ten consecutive minutes without a problem rearing it's ugly unwanted head, I'll update the pic list!!!  

 Would you please excuse me whilst I have an off-topic vent - youngest DS and I are off to Spain (Cancelada, near Marbella) on July 7th and DH is joining us for the final two weeks on July 18th. DS and I are booked to fly into Malaga and at the end of our hols, as we were intending spend a few days in Seville and take in the Springsteen concert, we decided to fly back from there with Clickair. Brilliant plan! Or so I thought...

A month or so ago, when monitoring the pricing/availability of Springsteen tickets, I discovered the Seville and Benalmadena dates had been switched which wasn't going to work for us at all!  "Oh well," I thought, "We'll still head up to Seville but won't bother with the concert..." 

Anyway, today I decided to get all the paperwork printed. Logged into the Seville/Gatwick booking to discover it leaves a day earlier and flies into Heathrow - _*which is no good to me at all!!!*_  If I'd known this from the start, I would've booked return BA flights at substantially less than they are now!!!   (I really want a foot stamping smilie to insert here...) So I've been chasing my tail all day, trying to resolve this multitude of issues - what a beepin' waste of a day... 

RANT OVER!!! Back to the bracelets...


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> ...Glad to hear your ok hun. I look forward to seeing the updated piccie next week then......I already have some orange charms for my next bracelet, not sure what else I want to get yet - I love so many of them but can't have them all.



Looking forward to seeing your new bracelet, Claire!!! 

I'm hoping mine will be ready for the 'big reveal'  next week. I have managed to get hold of the final two Kanji symbols so have the complete set now plus I'm looking forward to seeing what Richard has bought... 



wicket2005 said:


> Thanks Claire.  My bro has just sent me a birthday voucher for Amazon and I thought I would do another search to see if they sold Pandora and yay they do; or rather a dealer does through them.  It looks a legit company based in Scotland and has its own site so looks genuine.  So I will be choosing another charm through them me thinks.


DH has bought a charm via Amazon and it was perfect... 



jjk said:


> Mine has broken the safety chain snapped and it fell onto concrete and the clasp has broken so The Jewller I bought it from has sent it back to Pandora for repair its going to take six weeks


Yikes!!! That's bad news!!! Fingers crossed it gets fixed asap...


----------



## Kirsteen

Pinky166 said:


> Did your friend like her charm??? I bet she loved it.



She couldn't make it down in the end!  I am so looking forward to meeting up with her and birthday girl number two now - the excitement mounts! 

Karen - I hate days like that - hope you've got it all sorted out now


----------



## hotfudgesundae

DH bought me a Pandora Bracelet this weekend and two charms, a treasure chest and an initial P. He also  ordered  me a birth stone bead. Just had a phone call and it  is in the shop now,cant wait to get it. I have been looking at the beads in the charm book and on the internet and have marked crosses next to the charms I would like.


----------



## CustardTart

hotfudgesundae said:


> DH bought me a Pandora Bracelet this weekend and two charms, a treasure chest and an initial P. He also  ordered  me a birth stone bead. Just had a phone call and it  is in the shop now,cant wait to get it...



Sounds great - I love that treasure chest charm...  Can't wait to see pics... 



hotfudgesundae said:


> ...I have been looking at the beads in the charm book and on the internet and have marked crosses next to the charms I would like....


Now that's a good idea! I have a wishlist on the Pandora website as well as a list of things I am "watching" on eBay to make sure DH gets the message - not 100% sure he does tho'...


----------



## CustardTart

*Bob* (Bolanette):






*Corinna* (dolphingirl47):
#1





#2





*Claire* (Pinky166):
#1





#2





*Megan* (Megan!x):
#1





#2




*
Bev* (wicket2005):
#1.1





#1.2





#2





*Jakki* (TinkTattoo):




*
Natasha* (Natasha&Matt): 





*Claire* (wideeyes):





*Becky* (beckypenguin): 





*Emma* (Funniebunny):


----------



## CustardTart

*
Michelle* (stubb): 




*
Joanne* (PoppyAnna):





*Terri *(aaronandterri):




*
Laura* (ScotsMinnie):




*
Rachel* (jjk):





*Karen* (CustardTart):
#1





#2





*Kirsteen* (Kirsteen):
[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Andrea* (irongirlof12):





*Victoria* (torsie24):





*Lesley* (lesley.a.murray@talk):





*Disneymom2003*:
#1





#2


----------



## dolphingirl47

wicket2005 said:


> Your sister will love it and her bank balance will take a battering.



Or that of her big sister. I am still busily plotting away what charms she might like.



Pinky166 said:


> When will your sister receive her bracelet?



I am not sure. Packages to Germany take 4 to 7 days. As I sent it on Friday, she should have it by the end of the week the latest. I have the day off and she emails me at work as I never seem to get the emails that she sends me to my own address. So there might be an email waiting for me when I get to work tomorrow.



jjk said:


> all your bracelets are looking lovely.
> 
> Mine has broken the safety chain snapped and it fell onto concrete and the clasp has broken so The Jewller I bought it from has sent it back to Pandora for repair its going to take six weeks



I sorry to hear that your bracelet broke. I hope that they can fix it. This must have been some kind of manufacturing fault. As your bracelet only had a couple of charms on it there is really no other explanation why it should have snapped the safety chain.



Kirsteen said:


> She couldn't make it down in the end!  I am so looking forward to meeting up with her and birthday girl number two now - the excitement mounts!
> 
> Karen - I hate days like that - hope you've got it all sorted out now



What a shame that you did not manage to meet up with your friend.



hotfudgesundae said:


> DH bought me a Pandora Bracelet this weekend and two charms, a treasure chest and an initial P. He also  ordered  me a birth stone bead. Just had a phone call and it  is in the shop now,cant wait to get it. I have been looking at the beads in the charm book and on the internet and have marked crosses next to the charms I would like.



Welcome to the club. I hope that you enjoy your bracelet as much as I enjoy mine.

Corinna


----------



## Pinky166

Well I did get a new bracelet for my birthday yesterday - aswell as lots of other lovely pressies (see my happy birthday thread as I have posted some pics over there).   

To say I was surprised at what my lovely hubby got me is a bit of an understatement......

When I opened the box I was expecting the oxidised bracelet that I knew he had bought but was instead greeted with this little beauty....






I haven't taken individual pictures of my two new charms but here is a new updated pic of my completed bracelet, you can see the new ones. They are a giraffe and the heart lock with key. I also got the pink flower glass charm from my brother in law. 

It is now overflowing - I had to take three of my old charms off to fit the new ones on. 






I haven't finished yet - I got more!!!  More Pics to follow in a bit.


----------



## Kirsteen

Wow wow wow you are a very lucky birthday girl indeed - your new bracelet is gorgeous and your charms too. Off to have a look at your birthday thread...


----------



## Pinky166

Sorry about that, I didn't realise the time & needed to get the dinner cooking. 

Here is my old bracelet which is now my Disney bracelet!  I already  had the Mickey Swirl, Carriage & minnie head - the rest were all birthday pressies including the two clips!! 

(Sorry this first one is blurred - I will take another photo later.) 






Close up's.....
















I was well & truly spoilt!


----------



## natalielongstaff

very nice Claire


----------



## wicket2005

Lovely Claire, glad you had a nice day and got lots of goodies.

When are you joining in Nat?


----------



## jjk

lovely Claire


----------



## CustardTart

Wow!!! How fabulous, Claire!!!   

So have you already started number 3..???


----------



## Pinky166

Thanks everyone. 

I think I am going to get spacers to go between each of the disney charms as they look a bit squashed.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I love your new bracelet and the Disney bracelet. Chamilia does a really nice Disney spacer:

http://www.ernestjones.co.uk/webstore/detail/R/6802761/

Well, my sister has received her Pandora bracelet yesterday. She had emailed me to my work address, but I had today off. I changed my home email address and emailed her the new one and she emailed me back saying thank you. Apparently she has wanted a Pandora bracelet for a long time and has been wearing it non stop since she received it.

Corinna


----------



## CustardTart

dolphingirl47 said:


> Well, my sister has received her Pandora bracelet yesterday. She had emailed me to my work address, but I had today off. I changed my home email address and emailed her the new one and she emailed me back saying thank you. Apparently she has wanted a Pandora bracelet for a long time and has been wearing it non stop since she received it....



That's brilliant!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You must be so pleased, Corinna...


----------



## dolphingirl47

CustardTart said:


> That's brilliant!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be so pleased, Corinna...



I am really happy about her liking it so much. To start with, it shows that we do have stuff in common after all. We hated each other's guts as children and I moved to the UK when she was 14. We get on just fine now, but we rarely see each other. So there will be something that does link us.

Corinna


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> Wow!!! How fabulous, Claire!!!
> 
> So have you already started number 3..???



Well he still has the oxidised one but it's our anniversary in July.  Until then I have my 3 orange charms & 3 that overflowed from the other bracelet sitting in a little box so I will be off to a good start. 




dolphingirl47 said:


> I am really happy about her liking it so much. To start with, it shows that we do have stuff in common after all. We hated each other's guts as children and I moved to the UK when she was 14. We get on just fine now, but we rarely see each other. So there will be something that does link us.
> 
> Corinna



That is fab Corinna.  I bet she won't take it off for some time to come.


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Claire you very spoilt girl  love your finished bracelt and loving the new disney one 


Corrina thats great that she loves it


----------



## Kirsteen

That's great news Corrina, I think half the fun of Pandora is sharing our addictions by getting others addicted 

Claire - I love your separate Disney bracelet idea


----------



## CustardTart

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am really happy about her liking it so much. To start with, it shows that we do have stuff in common after all. We hated each other's guts as children and I moved to the UK when she was 14. We get on just fine now, but we rarely see each other. So there will be something that does link us...


Oh Corinna, I'm _so_ pleased for you - and your sisiter...  I love the fact my daughter has fallen in love with her bracelet too - I bought her the house charm last week as she moved back into her place after 3 months of building work... 



Pinky166 said:


> Well he still has the oxidised one but it's our anniversary in July.  Until then I have my 3 orange charms & 3 that overflowed from the other bracelet sitting in a little box so I will be off to a good start...


 The oxidised bracelet will look gorgeous with your orange charms - maybe a perfect Halloween bracelet...?


----------



## Trilli-magic

Wow Claire your bracelets are really lovely


----------



## wicket2005

Updated photos of bracelet 1 version 1






and bracelet 1 version 2


----------



## Pinky166

They both look fab Bev.


----------



## CustardTart

Lovely, Bev!  I've updated the list... 

And even tho' it's not my birthday for another 3 days, this is the absolute 100% final configuration of my 1st bracelet... 






Basically I've had a couple of less than brilliant days and last night, when I overcooked the green beans for dinner, I lost it and became really upset - pathetic, huh?!!!  So DH, in an attempt to restore the sobbing mess I became into the smiley wife he knows and loves, gave me something of an early b'day gift - which worked like a _charm_!!!  

His additions were the BCC ribbon (commemorates my Mum), the pink sapphire crown (it reminded him of Princess Suzy, our OES) and the safety chain... I had previously bought the two ribbon charms to represent Richard and myself - silver/moonstone is me and the gold/blue topaz is him. Plus I collected all 6 of the Kanji charms (love, peace, happiness, harmony, eternity, friendship) and finally got my hands on the OneWorld Health Charity charm which I have wanted for ages... 

So that's it. I really love the end result. As far as I'm concerned, it's like my DH - perfect...


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks.

Looks good Karen. Hope your mood stays high today.


----------



## Kirsteen

Both your bracelets are gorgeous Karen and Bev  

Glad to hear you are feeling better Karen - there is nothing like a little pick me up gift (or two ) and a  to make you feel better. 

It's my weigh-in day tomorrow - how many more lbs will I have to go until I reach the magic 7...? I'm going to nip to the gym this afternoon for some  action - every little helps


----------



## CustardTart

wicket2005 said:


> ...Looks good Karen. Hope your mood stays high today.





Kirsteen said:


> Both your bracelets are gorgeous Karen and Bev
> 
> Glad to hear you are feeling better Karen - there is nothing like a little pick me up gift (or two ) and a  to make you feel better...



Thank you, ladies. I do feel tons better today, thank goodness...  



Kirsteen said:


> It's my weigh-in day tomorrow - how many more lbs will I have to go until I reach the magic 7...? I'm going to nip to the gym this afternoon for some  action - every little helps


Good luck!


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks Kirsteen, and good luck in the weigh in.


----------



## CustardTart

Just spotted them on a US Pandora website!!!


----------



## wicket2005

Are they new ones?  What was the website Karen?  I am after an orange glass one next and I like the orange heart one.  Thanks.


----------



## Pinky166

Your bracelet looks fab Karen. Glad to hear you feel better today.  There must be something in the air as I had a total melt down this morning, even the dogs ran away from me. 

I LOVE LOVE LOVE those new glass charms you've found, especially they blue & orange ones.


----------



## CustardTart

And this sounds interesting...



> "FALL 2009 BEADS - Were just back from Las Vegas where we previewed the fall 2009 release by Pandora. Its an exciting collection ranging from enamels, dangles, zodiacs, numbers, stones, sayings and more. Braided leather bracelets and necklaces in several colors are being introduced  what a great excuse for starting another piece. This is the best new grouping of beads yet. It will be several months before the fall collection is released but it will be worth the wait and you wont be disappointed!"



Also the following beads are being retired...


----------



## PoppyAnna

Just catching up with thread - haven't had much DIS time lately

Lovely bracelets everybody 
Karen and Claire, you have been well and truely spoilt for your birthdays by Richard and Lee.  Lucky ladies

I love those new glass charms, Karen - well spotted


----------



## Pinky166

dolphingirl47 said:


> I love your new bracelet and the Disney bracelet. Chamilia does a really nice Disney spacer:
> 
> http://www.ernestjones.co.uk/webstore/detail/R/6802761/



I was just going back through the thread & I must have missed this the other day Corinna. I love this spacer & have been eyeing it up for ages along with the one that has Walt Disney carved in it. I have just bought the Walt Disney one & am ordering one of these Mickey head ones too then I am going to decide which I want to use as I think I am going to stick with the same one for the whole bracelet.


----------



## Pinky166

PoppyAnna said:


> Karen and Claire, you have been well and truely spoilt for your birthdays by Richard and Lee.  Lucky ladies



Thanks Joanne. I was well & truly spoilt.


----------



## Pandora Addict

Is there room in this thread for one more Pandora addict? 

I have the Pandora sterling silver bracelet with the gold clasp.  I have nearly filled the bracelet.  I am saving for the gold Angel, the gold Forget Me Knot and three Murano beads, and then it will be complete.  All of the beads on my bracelet have a special meaning to me.

I am really enjoying reading through this thread, and admiring everyone's bracelets.


----------



## CustardTart

Pandora Addict said:


> Is there room in this thread for one more Pandora addict?
> 
> I have the Pandora sterling silver bracelet with the gold clasp.  I have nearly filled the bracelet.  I am saving for the gold Angel, the gold Forget Me Knot and three Murano beads, and then it will be complete.  All of the beads on my bracelet have a special meaning to me.
> 
> I am really enjoying reading through this thread, and admiring everyone's bracelets.



Of course!!!  to the thread and to the DIS!!!


----------



## wicket2005

Yes, always room for more, welcome.  I would love to see a photo but think you have to do more posts before you are allowed.


----------



## Pinky166

Welcome to the club!!! Love your user name. 

As Bev said would love to see a photo of yours but you have to have 10 posts first, just post some replies & build up your post count.


----------



## Pinky166

I received a lovely surprise in the post this morning from my lovely friend Karen (CustardTart), thank you again hun.  It was a Mickey head gem charm. I love it!  

Next to it is the spacer I have chosen which also arrived this morning. 






An updated piccie of my Disney bracelet:


----------



## wicket2005

Looking good Claire.

Here is my updated bracelet 1 version 2






The orange  ring one is actually amber which I bought down at Whitby yesterday.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I love all the updated bracelets. I particularly love that Amber charm.

 Pandora addict.

Corinna


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks Corinna, I love amber anyway so it made an nice addition to my bracelet, especially as there were no other glass ones I wanted.


----------



## Pinky166

Very nice Bev.


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks Claire


----------



## CustardTart

Looks lovely, Bev!  I _love_ the amber bead!!! It's so cool that you're wearing something incredibly old and completely unique - it works beautifully on your bracelet...


----------



## CustardTart

I've tried to keep it quiet  but some of you _might_ know, today's my birthday!!!  And I received a few lovely Pandora presents this morning...

My wonderful DH left these...






I have recently lost possession of my two oxidised bracelets - one to Sophie (tho' she did pay for it) and DH kinda liked the larger one (without charms of course)!!! So I was down to my original - which was fine but I didn't have a home for so many charms it seemed silly. So I have this replacement - DH thought I should have a silver lock for a change and I must agree, it looks fab!!! The soccer ball represents the fact that I won the family Fantasy League competition!!!  The bird symbolises my love of all our feathered friends and the suitcase is to commemorate our fab Dubai trip...

He just liked these...






The lovely Claire (Pinky166)  sent me this...






Now, I'm off to play!!!


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks Karen, and lovely photos and charms.  Hope you are having a fantastic day.


----------



## Pinky166

LOL I replied to your pm before I saw that you have a new oxidised bracelet. 

I love the new additions. I am sure it will by full be the time you put all your other charms on it!  Can't wait to see an updated piccie.


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> ...I love the new additions. *I am sure it will by full be the time you put all your other charms on it!*



So true!!!

Here's the first attempt of my bracelet - Claire, the Murano bead matches my existing purple one so works PERFECTLY!!!  You're very clever... 






I didn't plan this too much but I like the look so will stick with that for now...


----------



## PoppyAnna

It looks _very_ lovely, Karen  The colours go very well
Happy "Pandora" Birthday.....


----------



## Pinky166

It looks fab Karen. Richard did very well choosing the three enamel flower beads.


----------



## Kirsteen

Karen, your bracelet looks lovely  Hope you are having a lovely day xxx


----------



## CustardTart

PoppyAnna said:


> It looks _very_ lovely, Karen  The colours go very well
> Happy "Pandora" Birthday.....


Thank you!!!  



Pinky166 said:


> It looks fab Karen. *Richard did very well choosing the three enamel flower beads*.


Definitely, Claire!!!  TBH I'd already bought a lime one for myself but didn't tell him and just passed it onto my DD... I asked him what made him choose those colours and he said he'd noticed I had those colours in the glass beads... For a man who's pretty unobservant about things non-football or non-work, he's doing very well!!! 



Kirsteen said:


> Karen, your bracelet looks lovely  Hope you are having a lovely day xxx


I certainly did, Kirsteen!!! 

I wore both together last night - looked fab but OMG *THEY ARE HEAVY*!!!! I could barely lift the Kir Royale to my lips...  I think I'll use them instead of wrist weights when training...


----------



## dolphingirl47

CustardTart said:


> I've tried to keep it quiet  but some of you _might_ know, today's my birthday!!!  And I received a few lovely Pandora presents this morning...
> 
> My wonderful DH left these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have recently lost possession of my two oxidised bracelets - one to Sophie (tho' she did pay for it) and DH kinda liked the larger one (without charms of course)!!! So I was down to my original - which was fine but I didn't have a home for so many charms it seemed silly. So I have this replacement - DH thought I should have a silver lock for a change and I must agree, it looks fab!!! The soccer ball represents the fact that I won the family Fantasy League competition!!!  The bird symbolises my love of all our feathered friends and the suitcase is to commemorate our fab Dubai trip...
> 
> He just liked these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lovely Claire (Pinky166)  sent me this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I'm off to play!!!



Great presents. I think I can be pretty sure that I will never get anything Pandora from DH. He is the king of practical presents. I had vouchers for clothes, fury beanbags, a Papasan, a food processor, a down quilt, a comforter and a Ipod dock/ clock radio over the last three years. The little indulgences like jewellery, perfume, smellies and make up I just get for myself.



CustardTart said:


> So true!!!
> 
> Here's the first attempt of my bracelet - Claire, the Murano bead matches my existing purple one so works PERFECTLY!!!  You're very clever...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't plan this too much but I like the look so will stick with that for now...



That is one gorgeous looking bracelet 

By the way, how did you like Dubai?

Corinna


----------



## CustardTart

dolphingirl47 said:


> Great presents. I think I can be pretty sure that I will never get anything Pandora from DH. He is the king of practical presents. I had vouchers for clothes, fury beanbags, a Papasan, a food processor, a down quilt, a comforter and a Ipod dock/ clock radio over the last three years. The little indulgences like jewellery, perfume, smellies and make up I just get for myself...


I've had my share of those, Corinna!  Electronic tape measure, food processor, deep fat fryer, luggage... Only thing that's out of bounds as far as I'm concerned are fragrant gifts as DH has a_ very_ poor sense of smell...    The portable Sound Dock he bought me a couple of Christmases ago is one of my best-loved and most-used gifts ever... 



dolphingirl47 said:


> ...That is one gorgeous looking bracelet
> 
> By the way, how did you like Dubai?


Thank you - I can't believe it looked so fab at the first go...  Loved Dubai and had a great time, thanks for asking.. Here's a link to my Dubai trip report - it's not long and there's lotsa photos...


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> Definitely, Claire!!!  TBH I'd already bought a lime one for myself but didn't tell him and just passed it onto my DD... I asked him what made him choose those colours and he said he'd noticed I had those colours in the glass beads... For a man who's pretty unobservant about things non-football or non-work, he's doing very well!!!
> 
> I wore both together last night - looked fab but OMG *THEY ARE HEAVY*!!!! I could barely lift the Kir Royale to my lips...  I think I'll use them instead of wrist weights when training...



I know exactly what you mean about heavy!!!!! I tried my two together the other day. 

BTW I found out Lakeside has a jewellers that sells Pandora.  Lee had better hide my credit cards.


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> I know exactly what you mean about heavy!!!!! I tried my two together the other day.
> 
> *BTW I found out Lakeside has a jewellers that sells Pandora.  Lee had better hide my credit cards. *



   Make sure you keep one back, Claire!!!


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> Make sure you keep one back, Claire!!!



Don't worry hun - I won't tell him until I get back.


----------



## Pinky166

I just realised I haven't posted a pic of my new charm. I got a top from my mum & pair of sandals from my sister for my birthday but I returned them as I wasn't keen on the top & the sandals were very similar to a pair I have already got so I combined the money & bought a charm instead.......well I am addicted!  

Here it is......shame I haven't got a bracelet for it to go on!


----------



## CustardTart

That's lovely, Claire!!! I think it's definite - WE NEED BRACELETS!!! 

BTW, I forgot to post this pic of some little 'extras' my DH got for me...


----------



## irongirlof12

here is my updated bracelet with the mickey bead that my lovely dis summer excahnge friend brought for me. I love it.


----------



## dolphingirl47

CustardTart said:


> I've had my share of those, Corinna!  Electronic tape measure, food processor, deep fat fryer, luggage... Only thing that's out of bounds as far as I'm concerned are fragrant gifts as DH has a_ very_ poor sense of smell...    The portable Sound Dock he bought me a couple of Christmases ago is one of my best-loved and most-used gifts ever...
> 
> 
> Thank you - I can't believe it looked so fab at the first go...  Loved Dubai and had a great time, thanks for asking.. Here's a link to my Dubai trip report - it's not long and there's lotsa photos...



I have to go and check this out. Working for a Dubai based airline, I am always curious, what other people think of the place. I have only been once and my DH still has not been. I absolutely loved the place. I was out there for duty travel and extended my stay. DH was supposed to come and join me for a few days , but his flight was cancelled and he never made it. The hotel prices out there are insane at the moment, but I am sure that we will go to Dubai together before too long.



CustardTart said:


> That's lovely, Claire!!! I think it's definite - WE NEED BRACELETS!!!
> 
> BTW, I forgot to post this pic of some little 'extras' my DH got for me...



I love the big heart. Is this as keyring? I have never seen this one before



irongirlof12 said:


> here is my updated bracelet with the mickey bead that my lovely dis summer excahnge friend brought for me. I love it.



Your bracelet looks great. Love the Mickey charm. Both Mickey and Minnie are on my wishlist for when I go to Disney World in October.

Corinna


----------



## beckypenguin

wowww PINKY that is AMAZINGGGGG gem so sparkly argh! i love it and all these full bracelets ive been slacking  must get buying haha ive sold lots on ebay so i think im going to buy a saftey chain the daisy style one, the elephant and the rose charm all these different bracelets are so full and gorgeous to look at its nice hearing how everyones means something different  all very personal  thats why i love pandora  so glad i stumbled across this thread a whie back now  its so nice how youre pandora bracelet sort of describes you and your personality  roll on fall 09 charms woo! hope youre all well and now sky broadband is fixed *grrr* i shall be on here more often just scrolled through lots of posts! all of the bracelets are looking fab also awesome to see disney and chamilla charms nice variety  xxx


----------



## CustardTart

dolphingirl47 said:


> I love the big heart. Is this as keyring? I have never seen this one before



Yes, Corinna it's a keyring..


----------



## Pinky166

I love the pink heart Karen. Not seen anythng like that before. 

Your bracelet looks lovely Andrea.....I  my little Mickey head it's so cute.


----------



## Pinky166

beckypenguin said:


> wowww PINKY that is AMAZINGGGGG gem so sparkly argh! i love it and all these full bracelets ive been slacking  must get buying haha ive sold lots on ebay so i think im going to buy a saftey chain the daisy style one, the elephant and the rose charm all these different bracelets are so full and gorgeous to look at its nice hearing how everyones means something different  all very personal  thats why i love pandora  so glad i stumbled across this thread a whie back now  its so nice how youre pandora bracelet sort of describes you and your personality  roll on fall 09 charms woo! hope youre all well and now sky broadband is fixed *grrr* i shall be on here more often just scrolled through lots of posts! all of the bracelets are looking fab also awesome to see disney and chamilla charms nice variety  xxx



Welcome back Becky, I was wondering where you were. Looking forward to seeing a pic when you get your new ones.


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Pinky166 said:


> I just realised I haven't posted a pic of my new charm. I got a top from my mum & pair of sandals from my sister for my birthday but I returned them as I wasn't keen on the top & the sandals were very similar to a pair I have already got so I combined the money & bought a charm instead.......well I am addicted!
> 
> Here it is......shame I haven't got a bracelet for it to go on!



Oh this colour is just beautiful


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Everyone your bracelets look lovely and gorgeous as usual, i need to update my pic soon


----------



## Pinky166

Natasha&Matt said:


> Everyone your bracelets look lovely and gorgeous as usual, i need to update my pic soon



Thanks hun.

Yes you must - I _need _to see Pandora pics!


----------



## wicket2005

Lovely updates.


----------



## Kirsteen

Loving all your updates girls. Karen your keyring is fab - I've never seen anything like it  

No updates from me...  My 7lb goal was in sight and I blew it last weekend on cake, Indian food, cake, cherry coke, cake, pizza, cake  I'm back on track this week though  I have the 7lb goal (and prize!!) in my sights - it's only a dot at the moment but from small acorns grow...


----------



## CustardTart

Kirsteen said:


> Loving all your updates girls. Karen your keyring is fab - I've never seen anything like it



I know!!! I don't have a clue how DH got it but I _think_ someone in his New York office picked it up for him... 



Kirsteen said:


> No updates from me...  My 7lb goal was in sight and I blew it last weekend on cake, Indian food, cake, cherry coke, cake, pizza, cake  I'm back on track this week though  I have the 7lb goal (and prize!!) in my sights - it's only a dot at the moment but from small acorns grow...



What are you like!!!!??? 

Good luck with that willpower, Kirsteen...


----------



## Kirsteen

CustardTart said:


> What are you like!!!!???
> 
> Good luck with that willpower, Kirsteen...



Thanks Karen  The mini fridge on my desk is stocked with diet coke (well two cans - it's a small fridge! ) I've just gotta find the owner of the Creme Egg that's in there and all will be well worth the world  The downside of working in a room full of men - they don't understand the importance of not leaving a Creme Egg in the fridge!! It's just plain silly


----------



## Bolanette87

I was in one of my fave shops in a nearby village today... Its a little independent shop called 'The Greenhouse' and it sells gorgeous home and decorative items... I was buying a few things when the lady behind the counter (Who I often chat to) noticed my Pandora bracelet. She told me this: "Never ever put it in silver cleaner. I did, and I left it in for three days. I then found out you're meant to put it in for 5-10 seconds at the most. My bracelet and charms had dissolved... All that was left was some silver mush in a vague chain shape...."....  I've read before that putting them in silver cleaner takes all the oxidisation out of them, so I wouldn't have put it in anyway, but use this story as a word of caution!!!

Bob xoxoxoxox


----------



## Megan!x

Hi, All the bracelets are looking good. 

I got this charm the other day, 

http://fl2.shopmania.org/files/photos-images/3579/sep-sapphire~t_3578107.jpg .x


----------



## CustardTart

Bolanette87 said:


> I was in one of my fave shops in a nearby village today... Its a little independent shop called 'The Greenhouse' and it sells gorgeous home and decorative items... I was buying a few things when the lady behind the counter (Who I often chat to) noticed my Pandora bracelet. She told me this: "Never ever put it in silver cleaner. I did, and I left it in for three days. I then found out you're meant to put it in for 5-10 seconds at the most. My bracelet and charms had dissolved... All that was left was some silver mush in a vague chain shape...."....  I've read before that putting them in silver cleaner takes all the oxidisation out of them, so I wouldn't have put it in anyway, but use this story as a word of caution!!!
> 
> Bob xoxoxoxox



Good advice, Bob!  My DH has lectured me (apparently when he first bought me a bracelet, the lady in the NY store lectured him so he felt it necessary to pass it on - in the same accent...) on the dangers of silver cleaner. He was told to use a Pandora cleaning cloth and a soft, soapy toothbrush on the gems...

FYI I've noticed with the oxidised bracelets that the oxidisation wears off as the charms move on it - which is a bit disappointing... Ah well...


----------



## Megan!x

Where do you buy them Pandora cleaners from, can you buy normal silver cloths to clean them with?


----------



## hotfudgesundae

Just thought I would post pics of my Bracelet. DH bought it for my birthday which isnt until the end of next month but said I could have it now. I have a treasure chest which was because we went on our first Disney Cruise last year, a letter P for my name, and a birthstone charm, I was going to wait for the clips but found it annoying that the charms moved all the way round the bracelet so we got them this weekend. I love looking at all the charms on everyones bracelets.


----------



## wicket2005

Lovely bracelet Trish and nice charm Megan.


----------



## Pinky166

Lovely bracelet Trish.


----------



## Megan!x

wicket2005 said:


> Lovely bracelet Trish and nice charm Megan.



Thank You! . & I love your charms on your bracelet too. 

Does washing the charms in warm soapy water, or getting a pandora cleaner work best, as mine is going a bit dull? .x


----------



## beckypenguin

thanks pinky! internet is so bad right now >.> grrr sky broadband hmph! if trish is "hotfudgesundae" i love the simplicity of your bracelet it looks really elegant :O!! gorgeous charms and megan i was thinking the same  p.s im holding out buying those charms see if my boyfriend gets the hint and buys me one for our 2 and a half year anniversary he said hes getting me a present but who knows  hope youre all well im tring to get on as often as i can because i LOVEEE seeing everyones updated bracelets this it the only site u can ! hope all are well xxxx


----------



## beckypenguin

oops sorry if that sounded rude of me i was going to type hotfudgesundae love the bracelet and the username  haha MMMM yum  xx


----------



## Bolanette87

Robert just surprised me with a new Pandora bracelet as a graduation present! Very prompt of him really! Its the oxidised one... He also got me the graduation cap charm! I shall take a picture later for you all!

Bob xoxoxoxox


----------



## CustardTart

Bolanette87 said:


> Robert just surprised me with a new Pandora bracelet as a graduation present! Very prompt of him really! Its the oxidised one... He also got me the graduation cap charm! I shall take a picture later for you all!
> 
> Bob xoxoxoxox



How lovely of him!!! Look forward to seeing a pic, Bob...    And then I'll update the list too... 

Only 2 years to go and I can have a graduation cap of my own...


----------



## Bolanette87

Heres the beginning of my new bracelet:






Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Pinky166

Thats great Bob. Well done!


----------



## hotfudgesundae

beckypenguin said:


> oops sorry if that sounded rude of me i was going to type hotfudgesundae love the bracelet and the username  haha MMMM yum  xx



Every time I log on I think of Ghiradellis


----------



## Pinky166

I forgot to update my pic yesterday.....

Here is my Daisy Duck charm (far left) & another mickey gem one. I really like the way the middle section is now, so I think I will keep it this way.


----------



## Megan!x

Bolanette87 said:


> Heres the beginning of my new bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



How CUTE! 



Pinky166 said:


> I forgot to update my pic yesterday.....
> 
> Here is my Daisy Duck charm (far left) & another mickey gem one. I really like the way the middle section is now, so I think I will keep it this way.



This is a gorgeous bracelet , But is there any more Disney charms for you to get!? .x


----------



## Pinky166

Megan!x said:


> This is a gorgeous bracelet , But is there any more Disney charms for you to get!? .x



Yep!!! There are more than enough to fill my bracelet. I am having difficulty choosing which one's I want.


----------



## Megan!x

Pinky166 said:


> Yep!!! There are more than enough to fill my bracelet. I am having difficulty choosing which one's I want.



Haha , So which ones are you thinking of getting then to finish it off? x


----------



## dolphingirl47

hotfudgesundae said:


> Just thought I would post pics of my Bracelet. DH bought it for my birthday which isnt until the end of next month but said I could have it now. I have a treasure chest which was because we went on our first Disney Cruise last year, a letter P for my name, and a birthstone charm, I was going to wait for the clips but found it annoying that the charms moved all the way round the bracelet so we got them this weekend. I love looking at all the charms on everyones bracelets.



Lovely bracelet.



Bolanette87 said:


> Heres the beginning of my new bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



That charm looks really good on the oxidized bracelet. What colour scheme are you going for with this one?



Pinky166 said:


> I forgot to update my pic yesterday.....
> 
> Here is my Daisy Duck charm (far left) & another mickey gem one. I really like the way the middle section is now, so I think I will keep it this way.



I love your Disney bracelet and can't wait to start my own. I agree that the center section of the bracelet is perfect.

Corinna


----------



## Pinky166

Megan!x said:


> Haha , So which ones are you thinking of getting then to finish it off? x



I like an Eeyore one, Pinocchio & Cinderella's slipper....not quite sure how many more I need to fill it yet.   




dolphingirl47 said:


> I love your Disney bracelet and can't wait to start my own. I agree that the center section of the bracelet is perfect.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks Corinna.


----------



## jockey

Pinky166 said:


> I forgot to update my pic yesterday.....
> 
> Here is my Daisy Duck charm (far left) & another mickey gem one. I really like the way the middle section is now, so I think I will keep it this way.




I love these charms are they Camelia?


----------



## Kirsteen

Hello - yes the Disney beads are by Chamilia - they are gorgeous aren't they?


----------



## Bolanette87

Croinna- I think I'm going to do this bracelet pink and green... I'm thinking I'd like all my bracelets to have a green theme as I want to wear them all together... 

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Kirsteen

Bolanette87 said:


> Croinna- I think I'm going to do this bracelet pink and green... I'm thinking I'd like all my bracelets to have a green theme as I want to wear them all together...
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



I've been toying with a pink and green theme too  I like your idea of keeping one colour the same for all bracelets.


----------



## jockey

Kirsteen said:


> Hello - yes the Disney beads are by Chamilia - they are gorgeous aren't they?



Where is the best place to get these charms


----------



## CustardTart

Well, I want a new bracelet! Need a footstamping smilie here... 



OK, this will have to do...

I have filled up the 2 I currently possess but have some poor charms that I received for my b'day languishing in a box without a home... SO I NEED a new bracelet... 

I don't think I have a colour scheme in mind - other than maybe soft pink/white for a change...


----------



## Pinky166

jockey said:


> Where is the best place to get these charms



I buy mine from acotis.co.uk (enter "loyalty" in the discount box & get 10% off each time)


----------



## CustardTart

jockey said:


> Where is the best place to get these charms



Ernest Jones is quite good as you get 14% cashback thro' Quidco... They stock Pandora and Chamilia...


----------



## Kirsteen

CustardTart said:


> Ernest Jones is quite good as you get 14% cashback thro' Quidco... They stock Pandora and Chamilia...



Some Ernest Jones have the Chamilia beads in their stores too - handy if you fancy a little peek at them in the flesh  



CustardTart said:


> Well, I want a new bracelet! Need a footstamping smilie here...
> 
> 
> 
> OK, this will have to do...
> 
> I have filled up the 2 I currently possess but have some poor charms that I received for my b'day languishing in a box without a home... SO I NEED a new bracelet...
> 
> I don't think I have a colour scheme in mind - other than maybe soft pink/white for a change...



Love that smilie Karen  I agree your poor charms need a home, they can't just be hanging about in a box  

Ooh I'm liking the soft pink/white too..


----------



## jockey

Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## wideeyes

I have made some money selling some things on eBay which I am going to spend on beads, just deciding which ones to buy now, though I may buy a Chamilia bracelet though should probably my Pandora one first. I love loads of the Chamilia beads however don't want to mix Pandora and chamilia on one bracelet.


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> Well, I want a new bracelet! Need a footstamping smilie here...
> 
> 
> 
> OK, this will have to do...
> 
> I have filled up the 2 I currently possess but have some poor charms that I received for my b'day languishing in a box without a home... SO I NEED a new bracelet...
> 
> I don't think I have a colour scheme in mind - other than maybe soft pink/white for a change...



I know how you feel hun - I have about 8 or 9 charms sat in a box waiting.  It's our Anniversary on Saturday so fingers crossed! 

I hope you get one soon too. 




wideeyes said:


> I have made some money selling some things on eBay which I am going to spend on beads, just deciding which ones to buy now, though I may buy a Chamilia bracelet though should probably my Pandora one first. I love loads of the Chamilia beads however don't want to mix Pandora and chamilia on one bracelet.



I was the same Claire that's why I wanted just a Disney bracelet, however I prefer the actual Pandora style bracelet than the Chamilia one. 

Can't wait to see your new charms.


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> I know how you feel hun - I have about 8 or 9 charms sat in a box waiting.  It's our Anniversary on Saturday so fingers crossed!
> 
> I hope you get one soon too.



That's so cool - I have to wait till September for my anniversary and I don't think I'll last out till then...


----------



## wideeyes

I just ordered two Pandora charms - just about managed to resit the Chamilia charms .


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> That's so cool - I have to wait till September for my anniversary and I don't think I'll last out till then...



 I bet you don't last - you will have to get two bracelets as I am sure you would manage to fill one straight away if you have to wait until September.


----------



## Pinky166

wideeyes said:


> I just ordered two Pandora charms - just about managed to resit the Chamilia charms .



What did you go for Claire?


----------



## Kirsteen

wideeyes said:


> I just ordered two Pandora charms - just about managed to resit the Chamilia charms .



Yes, what did you go for? I swear, the Chamilia beads shout to me when I walk past Ernest Jones  Your countdown is 1, 1, 1, 1 teehee


----------



## wideeyes

I got this -
http://johngreeddesign.co.uk/index....&s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=&

and this.

http://johngreeddesign.co.uk/index....s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=4&

I also want to get the strawberry for a summer bead, I might pop into the shop in town and get it next week


----------



## wideeyes

Kirsteen said:


> Yes, what did you go for? I swear, the Chamilia beads shout to me when I walk past Ernest Jones  Your countdown is 1, 1, 1, 1 teehee



They sell the Chamilia at the Trafford centre and they have a big poster advertising them on the way in, its hard to resist as I want some of the Disney charms. DBF thinks I'm crazy.


----------



## CustardTart

wideeyes said:


> I got this -
> http://johngreeddesign.co.uk/index....&s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=&
> 
> and this.
> 
> http://johngreeddesign.co.uk/index....s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=4&


Very cute, Claire!  I recently bought the sun, moon and stars one for my DD...


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> I bet you don't last - you will have to get two bracelets as I am sure you would manage to fill one straight away if you have to wait until September.



Well, we're all agreed on that then - I won't last till September!!!  

I think DH is going to NYC before he joins me in Spain so I'll... er... _suggest_ he gets me another bracelet whilst he's over there...


----------



## Bolanette87

My Mum is talking about taking me to pick a charm tomorrow...  I may buy myself one too...

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Pinky166

wideeyes said:


> I got this -
> http://johngreeddesign.co.uk/index....&s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=&
> 
> and this.
> 
> http://johngreeddesign.co.uk/index....s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=4&
> 
> I also want to get the strawberry for a summer bead, I might pop into the shop in town and get it next week



Lovely Claire, I've got the flower one - it's lovely.



CustardTart said:


> Well, we're all agreed on that then - I won't last till September!!!
> 
> I think DH is going to NYC before he joins me in Spain so I'll... er... _suggest_ he gets me another bracelet whilst he's over there...



 It would be rude for him not to pick one up.


----------



## wideeyes

CustardTart said:


> Very cute, Claire!  I recently bought the sun, moon and stars one for my DD...



Me and DD have decided it symbolises how DD brings light into our life and is our sunshine and little star, she likes that meaning.


----------



## Megan!x

Pinky166 said:


> I like an Eeyore one, Pinocchio & Cinderella's slipper....not quite sure how many more I need to fill it yet.
> 
> Thanks Corinna.



Awww, I love the Cinderella charm, It's so cute



Bolanette87 said:


> Croinna- I think I'm going to do this bracelet pink and green... I'm thinking I'd like all my bracelets to have a green theme as I want to wear them all together... .
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



I think that's a good idea, i was wondering what to do with two different colour bracelets, but having one centeral colour would enable me to wear them together 



wideeyes said:


> I got this -
> http://johngreeddesign.co.uk/index....&s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=&
> 
> and this.
> 
> http://johngreeddesign.co.uk/index....s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=4&
> 
> I also want to get the strawberry for a summer bead, I might pop into the shop in town and get it next week



I love that pink bead, It's very nice! 

Also i noticed a lot of you have new bracelets recently, and i was wondering if any of yous got that new clasp, which someone (Cant remember who it was sorry) had, as i have not seen it? x What two charms were you hoping of getting Bob?


----------



## wideeyes

I am definitely doing a Disney Chamilia one next. I am trying to hold of untill I finish my Pandora though.


----------



## CustardTart

wideeyes said:


> Me and DD have decided it symbolises how DD brings light into our life and is our sunshine and little star, she likes that meaning.


That's lovely... I decided that her Dad is the sun, I'm the moon and she's the star...  I also got her this one...






...it's called 'Faith, Hope & Charity' which is great but I really chose it as she has an anchor tattoo on her shoulder... 



Megan!x said:


> ...Also i noticed a lot of you have new bracelets recently, and i was wondering if any of yous got that new clasp, which someone (Cant remember who it was sorry) had, as i have not seen it?


Yes, I remember - and actually my new oxidised one has the Pandora symbol for the 'O' on the clasp so I'll take a pic later...


----------



## Megan!x

CustardTart said:


> That's lovely... I decided that her Dad is the sun, I'm the moon and she's the star...  I also got her this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...it's called 'Faith, Hope & Charity' which is great but I really chose it as she has an anchor tattoo on her shoulder...
> 
> 
> Yes, I remember - and actually my new oxidised one has the Pandora symbol for the 'O' on the clasp so I'll take a pic later...



Aww i have that charm, and love it, it's very cute   & Good, i was wondering about them clasps!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Bolanette87 said:


> Croinna- I think I'm going to do this bracelet pink and green... I'm thinking I'd like all my bracelets to have a green theme as I want to wear them all together...
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



That sounds nice. I think more than one bracelet at any one time would be too heavy for me.



wideeyes said:


> I got this -
> http://johngreeddesign.co.uk/index....&s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=&
> 
> and this.
> 
> http://johngreeddesign.co.uk/index....s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=4&
> 
> I also want to get the strawberry for a summer bead, I might pop into the shop in town and get it next week



I love the charm with the pink stones as well. As we had pay day last week, I am due another charm and I might well get this one.



Megan!x said:


> Awww, I love the Cinderella charm, It's so cute
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's a good idea, i was wondering what to do with two different colour bracelets, but having one centeral colour would enable me to wear them together
> 
> 
> 
> I love that pink bead, It's very nice!
> 
> Also i noticed a lot of you have new bracelets recently, and i was wondering if any of yous got that new clasp, which someone (Cant remember who it was sorry) had, as i have not seen it? x What two charms were you hoping of getting Bob?



The bracelet that I got for my sister had the new design on the clasp. Mine, that was bought about two weeks earlier, still has the old design (just an "o" instead of the Pandora logo)

Corinna


----------



## jockey

Anyone used this store, they offer free shipping including insurance to the UK


http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Eves-Gift-Gallery__W0QQ_armrsZ1QQ_fsubZ6519554


----------



## CustardTart

jockey said:


> Anyone used this store, they offer free shipping including insurance to the UK
> 
> 
> http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Eves-Gift-Gallery__W0QQ_armrsZ1QQ_fsubZ6519554



Not used them but sounds good!


----------



## CustardTart

dolphingirl47 said:


> That sounds nice. I think more than one bracelet at any one time would be too heavy for me....



I wear two at a time and am planning to make it three - plus watch!!! And yes, two plus watch is quite heavy - I might need to start wearing a wrist weight on the other arm to balance it out...


----------



## Kirsteen

CustardTart said:


> I wear two at a time and am planning to make it three - plus watch!!! And yes, two plus watch is quite heavy - I might need to start wearing a wrist weight on the other arm to balance it out...



Or just more bracelets...


----------



## wideeyes

Love John Greed, my new beads I ordered yesterday have just arrived, just having a little play about with it rearranging my beads. picture soon.


----------



## wideeyes

my bracelet is starting to get full now - I am getting these next

http://johngreeddesign.co.uk/index....s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=3&

http://johngreeddesign.co.uk/index....&s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=&

and a saftey chain. Hopefully won't have to wait to long.


----------



## Bolanette87

My lovely Mummy bought me the green sparkly charm as my graduation present, and I bought myself the clips.... 






Oh, and just a little hint for anyone wanting the graduation cap charm- It has recently been retired! I was talking to the lady in the jewellers today and she commented on my charm, saying they'd recently decided to stop making them! We both agreed it was a strange time of year to to retire it as its graduation time across the country!

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## jockey

CustardTart said:


> I wear two at a time and am planning to make it three - plus watch!!! And yes, two plus watch is quite heavy - I might need to start wearing a wrist weight on the other arm to balance it out...


----------



## wideeyes

Bolanette87 said:


> My lovely Mummy bought me the green sparkly charm as my graduation present, and I bought myself the clips....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and just a little hint for anyone wanting the graduation cap charm- It has recently been retired! I was talking to the lady in the jewellers today and she commented on my charm, saying they'd recently decided to stop making them! We both agreed it was a strange time of year to to retire it as its graduation time across the country!
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



I really want to get a green one like that, it so nice.


----------



## Bolanette87

wideeyes said:


> I really want to get a green one like that, it so nice.



Its really lovely. I already have it in purple on my other bracelet.... I opted for the dark green one on this occasion, but there is a lovely lime/citrine one too.... I might get that one at a later date.... 

Bob xoxoxoxox


----------



## wifey

Where do you all get affordable pieces for these items, I've been looking around and some of the beads and charms cost a fortune unless I go to Ebay
I tried to work out if I can make a pirates themed one in red black and gold with a hint of cream there wasn't much choice !!


----------



## Megan!x

wifey said:


> Where do you all get affordable pieces for these items, I've been looking around and some of the beads and charms cost a fortune unless I go to Ebay
> I tried to work out if I can make a pirates themed one in red black and gold with a hint of cream there wasn't much choice !!



Erm, well you dont have to have the actual pandora charms or bracelet, you could get a different kind, chamilia, truth, lovelinks, Ect...

And on Ebay, some are fake and are only plated, and the plating comes off and its brown and rusty


----------



## CustardTart

wifey said:


> Where do you all get affordable pieces for these items, I've been looking around and some of the beads and charms cost a fortune unless I go to Ebay
> I tried to work out if I can make a pirates themed one in red black and gold with a hint of cream there wasn't much choice !!



It is a pricey hobby!!!  I think many of us buy one or two to commemorate holidays, loved ones and events etc but TBH most of mine were gifts from DH, DD and friends. It would be _very_ expensive to buy the charms for a themed bracelet all in one go...

EBay does have the occasional bargain but TBH most of the real charms are about the same price as the stores - there are a lot of sellers offering fakes...


----------



## wifey

OMG surely they are not worth £55 a piece or higher  I'm going to re-think this then as you all say a "very expensive" hobby. I thought cross stitch kits were getting dear Oh well back to the drawing board....


----------



## Pinky166

The charms aren't £55 unless you are looking at the ones with 14ct gold.  The silver charms are all £20 & the coloured murano glass charms are £25, they are the cheapest kinds, then the one's with coloured gems vary from around £30 to £50.

It is a piece of jewellery that you have to build up, it is expensive if you want to buy it all in one go but half of the fun (for me anyway) is planning what one's you want & then waiting until I can either afford them or get them as a gift from my hubby, family & friends.


----------



## Pinky166

I will post some updated pics later, it's our 8th Anniversary today & hubby spoilt me again.


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> The charms aren't £55 unless you are looking at the ones with 14ct gold.  The silver charms are all £20 & the coloured murano glass charms are £25, they are the cheapest kinds, then the one's with coloured gems vary from around £30 to £50.
> 
> It is a piece of jewellery that you have to build up, it is expensive if you want to buy it all in one go but *half of the fun (for me anyway) is planning what one's you want & then waiting until I can either afford them or get them as a gift from my hubby, family & friends.*



   Most definitely!!!  It's also nice because so many of the charms are affordable for children to buy for you...  I just wanted to add that I also love to see what people choose for me - there's something so personal about it... I know my husband really appreciates having something like this to buy for me as he just can't get it wrong... 



Pinky166 said:


> I will post some updated pics later, it's our 8th Anniversary today & hubby spoilt me again.



Oooooh!!!! Can't wait to see...


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> Most definitely!!!  It's also nice because so many of the charms are affordable for children to buy for you...  I just wanted to add that I also love to see what people choose for me - there's something so personal about it... *I know my husband really appreciates having something like this to buy for me as he just can't get it wrong*...




Same here -  my hubby never knows what to get me. 



> Oooooh!!!! Can't wait to see...



Just uploading them now.


----------



## Pinky166

Here we go...

I got a pink glass one & a lovely pink gem clip for my first bracelet. 













Updated Bracelet #1








Then I got this for my disney one....








Updated Bracelet #2






Then I got these.....suitcase, dog, flower safety chain & oxidised bracelet! 






oh and....








This is bracelet #3 with all the charms I had ready & waiting (only got one clip so far so need to get another one).....







See I told you I am spoilt.   


All together.....


----------



## Pinky166

I forgot...here is a close up of the new clasp (can't remember who asked a few pages back).


----------



## wicket2005

Wow Claire, your hubbie doesn't do things in halves does he?  You lucky girl.  All look beautiful.

You know the orange glass one you got it does look orange on your bracelet is it really orange?  Sometimes colours can be a bit off and I am after another orange one but thought that one had red in it when I have seen it on other sites.  A bit jumbled up but I hope you know what I mean.


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> Wow Claire, your hubbie doesn't do things in halves does he?  You lucky girl.  All look beautiful.
> 
> You know the orange glass one you got it does look orange on your bracelet is it really orange?  Sometimes colours can be a bit off and I am after another orange one but thought that one had red in it when I have seen it on other sites.  A bit jumbled up but I hope you know what I mean.



 He certainly doesn't! 

I know what you mean Bev.  The glass one is very orangey, it is made up of little triangles, half are a bright orange (the same orange as the gem one we have in common) then the other half is a redder orange but not red. I think it would go well on your bracelet.


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks Claire, that one is now on my hit list.  I will post a photo of my bracelet when I get the charms I have ordered.  Next one I am after is another green glass one, then I will get the orange one you have just received.  I think you have a lot of Christmases in your house.


----------



## CustardTart

Claire, they are all beautiful...  The orange charms on the oxidised bracelet looks stunning... Very, very cool...


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> Claire, they are all beautiful...  The orange charms on the oxidised bracelet looks stunning... Very, very cool...



Aww thanks hun. As you may or may not know  pink is my fave colour.....but I think the orange charms are so bright & beautiful that they are fast becoming my favourites. (Never thought I'd say that!  )


----------



## jockey

Pinky166 said:


> I will post some updated pics later, it's our 8th Anniversary today & hubby spoilt me again.



can't wait to see you pics


----------



## jockey

Pinky166 said:


> Here we go...
> 
> I got a pink glass one & a lovely pink gem clip for my first bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated Bracelet #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I got this for my disney one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated Bracelet #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I got these.....suitcase, dog, flower safety chain & oxidised bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is bracelet #3 with all the charms I had ready & waiting (only got one clip so far so need to get another one).....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See I told you I am spoilt.
> 
> 
> All together.....





Just managed to find your pics, they are beautiful. 

I really want to get some of these now so I have sent DH the link. I used to collect Tiffany charms but there's not as much to choose from and they are so expensive


----------



## Pinky166

Thanks. I hope your DH buys you some soon.


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> Aww thanks hun. As you may or may not know  pink is my fave colour.....but I think the orange charms are so bright & beautiful that they are fast becoming my favourites. (Never thought I'd say that!  )



Noooo!!!! Pink???????? Your fave colour????????!!!!!!! I have _never_ picked that up.....    

Nah, I knew. TBH I _love_ pink and orange as a combo - very vibrant and Kenzo...


----------



## Kirsteen

They are all gorgeous Claire, you are a lucky, lucky lady  Pink is my fave colour too  After seeing your pink and orange bracelets I'm thinking pink and orange for my bracelet One day I WILL pick a colour scheme  

I received a pink ribbon Nomination charm as a thank you today for a scrapbook album I did for a friends little boy


----------



## jockey

Pinky166 said:


> Thanks. I hope your DH buys you some soon.



Thanks, my Dh really liked the Disney one, know he has this link he has no excuse!


----------



## Megan!x

Pinky166 said:


> Here we go...
> 
> I got a pink glass one & a lovely pink gem clip for my first bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated Bracelet #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I got this for my disney one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated Bracelet #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I got these.....suitcase, dog, flower safety chain & oxidised bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is bracelet #3 with all the charms I had ready & waiting (only got one clip so far so need to get another one).....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See I told you I am spoilt.
> 
> 
> All together.....





Pinky166 said:


> I forgot...here is a close up of the new clasp (can't remember who asked a few pages back).



What lovley bracelets  , How very lucky you are 



Kirsteen said:


> They are all gorgeous Claire, you are a lucky, lucky lady  Pink is my fave colour too  After seeing your pink and orange bracelets I'm thinking pink and orange for my bracelet One day I WILL pick a colour scheme
> 
> I received a pink ribbon Nomination charm as a thank you today for a scrapbook album I did for a friends little boy



Could we see a picture of your Nimination bracelets please? 



jockey said:


> Thanks, my Dh really liked the Disney one, know he has this link he has no excuse!




Fingers crossed 

Oh, that was me who was wondering about the new clasps, I like thm better than the old ones too


----------



## wideeyes

oops - just got these -

http://johngreeddesign.co.uk/index....&s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=&

http://johngreeddesign.co.uk/index....&s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=&

Wanted to add some more colour also desperate to start a new bracelet so I can do a blue one and get this
http://johngreeddesign.co.uk/index....s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=2&


----------



## Megan!x

wideeyes said:


> oops - just got these -
> 
> http://johngreeddesign.co.uk/index....&s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=&
> 
> http://johngreeddesign.co.uk/index....&s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=&
> 
> Wanted to add some more colour also desperate to start a new bracelet so I can do a blue one and get this
> http://johngreeddesign.co.uk/index....s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=2&



Very nice  , Is your bracelet pink and green?


----------



## wideeyes

yes it is, will post a picture of it soon, need to charge my  camera battery for my decent camera.

I am determined to be wearing a full bracelet for my graduation which is two weeks today.


----------



## Megan!x

wideeyes said:


> yes it is, will post a picture of it soon, need to charge my  camera battery for my decent camera.
> 
> I am determined to be wearing a full bracelet for my graduation which is two weeks today.



Fingers crossed you are! . How much is left to go before it's full?


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> Noooo!!!! Pink???????? Your fave colour????????!!!!!!! I have _never_ picked that up.....
> 
> Nah, I knew. TBH I _love_ pink and orange as a combo - very vibrant and Kenzo...



 

I haven't put them together yet but I will have to try that. 



Kirsteen said:


> They are all gorgeous Claire, you are a lucky, lucky lady  Pink is my fave colour too  After seeing your pink and orange bracelets I'm thinking pink and orange for my bracelet One day I WILL pick a colour scheme
> 
> I received a pink ribbon Nomination charm as a thank you today for a scrapbook album I did for a friends little boy



Thanks hun. It is so hard to pick a colour scheme though - I want them all. 

I'd love to see a pic of your nomination charm. 




jockey said:


> Thanks, my Dh really liked the Disney one, know he has this link he has no excuse!



Thats great. If he buys the charms from acotis.co.uk (which I have found to be the cheapest uk seller, they only have one's in stock displyed on their site so check it frequently) at the checkout add "loyalty" in the box for a 10% discount. 



Megan!x said:


> What lovley bracelets  , How very lucky you are



Thanks Megan.



wideeyes said:


> oops - just got these -
> 
> http://johngreeddesign.co.uk/index....&s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=&
> 
> http://johngreeddesign.co.uk/index....&s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=&
> 
> Wanted to add some more colour also desperate to start a new bracelet so I can do a blue one and get this
> http://johngreeddesign.co.uk/index....s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=2&



Very nice Claire.


----------



## wideeyes

Megan!x said:


> Fingers crossed you are! . How much is left to go before it's full?



I think I have room for 4-5 will see when I get the new ones, I want to get the teddy bear and strawberry next week too, and get a new bracelet as my graduation present.


Pinky166 said:


> Very nice Claire.



Thanks, my DD says she loves your Disney one, especially the tink charm.


----------



## Kirsteen

Ooo they are lovely charms Claire, looking forward to seeing a piccie of your bracelet  

Here is my NominatioN bracelet...


----------



## Megan!x

Kirsteen said:


> Ooo they are lovely charms Claire, looking forward to seeing a piccie of your bracelet
> 
> Here is my NominatioN bracelet...



Awww, Thats so cute , I have neave seen anything like that before.x


----------



## wideeyes

my bracelet


----------



## BingsingsWaltDisney

Fantastic bracelets guys...................i've just been in DD Montana's room and found her Pandora bracelet on her dresser
could'nt help noticing that it looked a bit dull
can anyone advise on the best way to clean it up for her????

cheerz in advance


----------



## jockey

Kirsteen said:


> Ooo they are lovely charms Claire, looking forward to seeing a piccie of your bracelet
> 
> Here is my NominatioN bracelet...



It's beautiful


----------



## jockey

wideeyes said:


> my bracelet



Your bracelet is beautiful, you have some lovely charms


----------



## CustardTart

BingsingsWaltDisney said:


> Fantastic bracelets guys...................i've just been in DD Montana's room and found her Pandora bracelet on her dresser
> could'nt help noticing that it looked a bit dull
> can anyone advise on the best way to clean it up for her????
> 
> cheerz in advance



I got this from a Pandora site - hope it helps... 

Add a drop of dishwashing liquid to lukewarm water and clean the jewellery with a small, soft toothbrush. The toothbrush is an excellent tool for jewellery with patterns which may otherwise be difficult to clean. If a piece of jewellery is very dirty, leave it in lukewarm water to soak for 10 minutes with a drop of dishwashing liquid. Rinse thoroughly with water.

PLEASE NOTE that pearls should not be submerged into water or come into contact with cleaning agents. Pearls should only be cleaned with a soft brush or a cloth.

DO NOT expose PANDORA jewellery to harsh chemicals as they can alter the appearance of your jewellery.

In addition to the above, a PANDORA cleaning cloth may be very useful, as it freshens up your jewellery if the surface has become dull.


----------



## BingsingsWaltDisney

CustardTart said:


> I got this from a Pandora site - hope it helps...
> 
> Add a drop of dishwashing liquid to lukewarm water and clean the jewellery with a small, soft toothbrush. The toothbrush is an excellent tool for jewellery with patterns which may otherwise be difficult to clean. If a piece of jewellery is very dirty, leave it in lukewarm water to soak for 10 minutes with a drop of dishwashing liquid. Rinse thoroughly with water.
> 
> PLEASE NOTE that pearls should not be submerged into water or come into contact with cleaning agents. Pearls should only be cleaned with a soft brush or a cloth.
> 
> DO NOT expose PANDORA jewellery to harsh chemicals as they can alter the appearance of your jewellery.
> 
> 
> In addition to the above, a PANDORA cleaning cloth may be very useful, as it freshens up your jewellery if the surface has become dull.




Thanks Custardtart...............very much appreciated


----------



## wideeyes

I got a Chamila Minne Mouse bead as a gift today from DBF, Just waiting for my new glass beads to arrive and will post a picture.


----------



## Pinky166

wideeyes said:


> I got a Chamila Minne Mouse bead as a gift today from DBF, Just waiting for my new glass beads to arrive and will post a picture.



Looking forward to seeing a pic.


----------



## wideeyes

My order was sent out on Sunday and still no sign of the post man, I dare not go out in case he comes as need to sign for the beads, and if they don't come today I am going to have to stay in tomorrow too and wait.

The Chamilia looks quite bit shinier than the Pandora beads. I don't know if my Pandora beads have gone dull and I have noticed or if Chamila are just brighter.  Also when DBF saw the Chamilia glass beads he said I should get some as the bracelets look nice with them on and more colourfull which is good as he doesn't know I have ordered them yet.  

I don't think I am going to fit many more on this bracelet.


----------



## Kirsteen

wideeyes said:


> My order was sent out on Sunday and still no sign of the post man, I dare not go out in case he comes as need to sign for the beads, and if they don't come today I am going to have to stay in tomorrow too and wait.
> 
> The Chamilia looks quite bit shinier than the Pandora beads. I don't know if my Pandora beads have gone dull and I have noticed or if Chamila are just brighter.  Also when DBF saw the Chamilia glass beads he said I should get some as the bracelets look nice with them on and more colourfull which is good as he doesn't know I have ordered them yet.
> 
> I don't think I am going to fit many more on this bracelet.



Did they come? I hate waiting for things! lol I had two parcels delivered today (scrapbooking not beads) - one was left in the shed  and one with my neighbour who is still not in!!!  

I thought my Chamilia bead looked really shiny compared to my Pandora ones but it has dulled down loads since I've been wearing it. It's still a wee bit more shiny than the Pandoras but I don't noticed it at all.


----------



## beckypenguin

WOW pinky! amazing 3 bracelets all are so gorgeous im so jealous! our pink ones are quite similar i love the pink and gold and silver together! how can you afford them all! theyre all beautiful  custard tart thanks for that cleaning tip gonna try it out tomorrow ive just ordered  the elephant bead  i do photography and thought a close up of my bracelet would be nice





[/IMG]


----------



## dolphingirl47

This photo is lovely (as is the bracelet).

Corinna


----------



## wideeyes

Kirsteen said:


> Did they come? I hate waiting for things! lol I had two parcels delivered today (scrapbooking not beads) - one was left in the shed  and one with my neighbour who is still not in!!!
> 
> I thought my Chamilia bead looked really shiny compared to my Pandora ones but it has dulled down loads since I've been wearing it. It's still a wee bit more shiny than the Pandoras but I don't noticed it at all.



No, hope they come today, 

I love my Minnie bead ~ need the Mickey one now.

Lovely bracelet Becky.


----------



## wideeyes

They arrived today - I love them. Don't think I am going to fit many more on so almost time for a new bracelet.


----------



## wicket2005

Hey Claire, time to get that photo uploaded with your new charms on.

Lovely bracelet Becky and excellent photo, mine are usually blurry.


----------



## Kirsteen

beckypenguin said:


> WOW pinky! amazing 3 bracelets all are so gorgeous im so jealous! our pink ones are quite similar i love the pink and gold and silver together! how can you afford them all! theyre all beautiful  custard tart thanks for that cleaning tip gonna try it out tomorrow ive just ordered  the elephant bead  i do photography and thought a close up of my bracelet would be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I thought this was one of Pandoras promotional photos!  Your bracelet is gorgeous


----------



## Kirsteen

wideeyes said:


> They arrived today - I love them. Don't think I am going to fit many more on so almost time for a new bracelet.



Photo, photo, photo


----------



## Pinky166

beckypenguin said:


> WOW pinky! amazing 3 bracelets all are so gorgeous im so jealous! our pink ones are quite similar i love the pink and gold and silver together! how can you afford them all! theyre all beautiful



Awww thanks hun, we do have lots of charms in common - you've got good taste.  

Great photo, it's very clear.


----------



## wideeyes

Sorry pictures are not very good quality as my decent camera is at someones house however should give an idea of the colours etc. 








I new mickey bead is next to the pink enamel bead and I have also got the two new glass beads.


My laptop is also with my camera and my desktop is sooo slow in comparison, taking my ages to upload and post these pictures and there not even very good


----------



## Pinky166

I love the pink & green together....it looks fab.


----------



## Kirsteen

Really like the pink and green too - it looks really fresh and summery 

I am meeting two of my Circle of Friends friends lol for dinner next week so I will be able to give them their Chamilia beads - I cannot wait!!


----------



## beckypenguin

Thanks guys  it was taken with a DSLR camera! wow i love the pink and green together i cant wait to start my new bracelet i might do purple and gold theme sorta reminds me of aladdin :$ haha and yes pinky we obviously do  everyones bracelets are looking so full and lovely haha this is the only place that understands the true excitement of pandora and the NEED for the postman to be on time i get so frustrated if he isnt haha i know this will be well known here


----------



## Pinky166

I have been after one of the Disney charms for a while but it has never been listed on any of the UK Chamilia sellers sites. Well the other week I spotted it on Ebay from a US seller & I won it!  It was a bargain at £20 including delivery! 

It arrived this morning.....






Here is a side view where you can see Eeyore's santa hat, he also has a bell on his tail. 






I also bought another matching clip as I only had one for this bracelet, here is the updated pic....can't believe it's almost full!


----------



## wideeyes

The eyeore is lovely Claire and £20 is a bargain. I love the Sebastian one on your bracelet too.  

I Will have to start a Disney one soon. I think I am going to have two on the go at once as also want to do a blue Pandora one. Its my graduation next week so will be getting a new bracelet to mark it.


----------



## Kirsteen

He's a cutie Claire 

DH treated me to a new bead today. While we were out shopping he said "where is that Pandora shop..." I didn't wait to be asked twice and picked a silver heart charm with pink cz stone. I picked the heart because it's a gift from DH and we are going to my friends wedding on Saturday. I picked the pink stone because <enter Areosmith> Pink it's ma favourite colour and  I am wearing a black dress with lots of pink bling to the wedding  

Here is my updated bracelet...


----------



## wicket2005

Enjoy your graduation Claire.

Lovely bracelet Claire, I think I will be buying some Disney ones if I come across them in EIGHT days!!!! Yay! 

Here are a couple of my bracelet updated

Bracelet One Version 1






The newest charm is the dark green glass flower charm

and my latest Bracelet Two






The new charms on this one are the October birthstone (this represents my 24th wedding anniversary on 20th July), the suitcase (represents going on holiday) and the pineapple (represents staying at the Royal Pacific - tropical hence tropical fruit)


----------



## wicket2005

Lovely Kirsteen.


----------



## Kirsteen

Love the Pineapple Bev 

Here's to you buying some Disney charms in 8 days woop woop


----------



## Pinky166

Great updates Kirsteen & Bev. 

I hope you come back with lots of Disney one's Bev! Can't believe it's only 8 days!


----------



## Pinky166

wideeyes said:


> The eyeore is lovely Claire and £20 is a bargain. I love the Sebastian one on your bracelet too.
> 
> I Will have to start a Disney one soon. I think I am going to have two on the go at once as also want to do a blue Pandora one. Its my graduation next week so will be getting a new bracelet to mark it.



Thanks Claire. That is what I am doing with my orange one & my disney one both on the go.


----------



## Megan!x

Kirsteen said:


> I thought this was one of Pandoras promotional photos!  Your bracelet is gorgeous



I thought the same at first, This is a really good picture, your bracelet looks lovley .x


----------



## Megan!x

So What are the next few charms everyone is wanting? I would like the Angle charm.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have kind of run out of steam. I did not get a new charm last payday and it is almost payday again. I think the next one is the little flower charm with the pink stones or the giraffe.

Corinna


----------



## torsie24

We are going to Bluewater this saturday, so I might treat myself. I really want the butterfly one with the pinky/red inlay. There are loads I love though, so it's going to be tough!


----------



## Megan!x

wicket2005 said:


> Enjoy your graduation Claire.
> 
> Lovely bracelet Claire, I think I will be buying some Disney ones if I come across them in EIGHT days!!!! Yay!
> 
> Here are a couple of my bracelet updated
> 
> Bracelet One Version 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The newest charm is the dark green glass flower charm
> 
> and my latest Bracelet Two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new charms on this one are the October birthstone (this represents my 24th wedding anniversary on 20th July), the suitcase (represents going on holiday) and the pineapple (represents staying at the Royal Pacific - tropical hence tropical fruit)



I love both bracelets, especially the green one 



dolphingirl47 said:


> I have kind of run out of steam. I did not get a new charm last payday and it is almost payday again. I think the next one is the little flower charm with the pink stones or the giraffe.
> 
> Corinna





torsie24 said:


> We are going to Bluewater this saturday, so I might treat myself. I really want the butterfly one with the pinky/red inlay. There are loads I love though, so it's going to be tough!




Good luck getting them both of you.


----------



## SammieG

Sorry if this has been asked before but is there anywhere good in orlando to get Pandora?


thanks!

Sammie x


----------



## wideeyes

SammieG said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before but is there anywhere good in orlando to get Pandora?
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Sammie x



Maybe Bev will know as she is going soon. I think Karen posted on here somewhere however will be quite a few pages back now.


----------



## wideeyes

The green Bracelet is lovely Bev,

 I think the glass beads really make the bracelets look much brighter.


----------



## Pinky166

SammieG said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before but is there anywhere good in orlando to get Pandora?
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Sammie x



Here is the list of Orlando stockists.....


Beads and Fine Gifts of Metro West 2607 South Hiawassee Road Orlando FL 32835 407-293-2530 

Artsy Abode 9101 International Drive #248 
Orlando FL 32819 904-807-9277 

Parchment 7822 W. Sand Lake Road 
Orlando FL 32819 407-248-0750 
**This store is by the Barnes & Noble in the same plaza as Season's 52

Dynasty Gallery and Gifts 1067 South Clarke Road 
Ocoee FL 34761 407-522-4400 

Polka Dotz 8001 Orange Bloom Trail, Florida Mall #304A 
Orlando FL 32809 407-582-9990 

Jacobson 216 North Park Avenue 
Winter Park FL 32789 407-539-2528 

Walk on Water 400 N. Orlando Ave 
Winter Park FL 32789 407-496-3723 

The Looking Glass Altamonte Mall Suite 1445 
Altamonte Springs FL 32701 1-800-546-3349 

Bijou's Boutique Spring Plaza 2401 State Road West 434 Suite #161 
Longwood FL 32779 321-594-5535 

Pittman Jewelers 644 East Hwy. 50 
Clermont FL 34711 352-394-2612


----------



## wicket2005

This is my orange (obviously doh) bracelet with a new Murano glass charm - the red/orange one.

I will be on the look out for charms in Orlando, though I suspect will probably just be finding them at Polka Dotz in the Florida Mall. I will let you know.

And I just have to dance around a bit because I am going to be an auntie again  and going to Orlando on Monday , how much excitement can I handle?


----------



## wicket2005

wideeyes said:


> The green Bracelet is lovely Bev,
> 
> I think the glass beads really make the bracelets look much brighter.



Thanks Claire, I quite agree, more colour does make a difference, hoping to add some Mickey ones soon.


----------



## GlendaONeill

I got another little boy charm (seeing I have 3 kids and not just the boy and girl that DH bought me LOL), a birthday cake and Mrs Potts and chip charms for my birthday. (not all Pandora but I love them)
I was very pleased. (Although I was looking for Sebastian the crab but DH doesn't take hints very well.  He knew I liked my friend's Mrs Potts charm so he played it safe and got it )


----------



## torsie24

I finally managed to get the charm I've been after for weeks today. 






I've always been into shops where they've had all the colours excpet pink!


----------



## wideeyes

I love the purple.


----------



## Pinky166

It looks lovely Bev.   Not long now auntie.

Would love to see a piccie of yours Glenda. 

I like that charm too Torsie, I've got it in orange.


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks Claire.


----------



## irongirlof12

love your bracelet Bev


----------



## Megan!x

torsie24 said:


> I finally managed to get the charm I've been after for weeks today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always been into shops where they've had all the colours excpet pink!



Lovley charm .



wicket2005 said:


> This is my orange (obviously doh) bracelet with a new Murano glass charm - the red/orange one.
> 
> I will be on the look out for charms in Orlando, though I suspect will probably just be finding them at Polka Dotz in the Florida Mall. I will let you know.
> 
> And I just have to dance around a bit because I am going to be an auntie again  and going to Orlando on Monday , how much excitement can I handle?



Beautiful bracelet, I love the colour, its so bright and pretty .


----------



## torsie24

Here is my updated bracelet. Sorry for the poor photo! Taken on my phone.


----------



## wicket2005

Nice updates and thanks for the compliments about mine.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I love all the updated bracelets.

I have the butterfly charm in turquoise and love it. It is such a shame that it is not available in pink. If I ever get around to starting a purple bracelet, I will definitely get the butterfly charm for that.

Corinna


----------



## Pinky166

dolphingirl47 said:


> I love all the updated bracelets.
> 
> I have the butterfly charm in turquoise and love it. It is such a shame that it is not available in pink. If I ever get around to starting a purple bracelet, I will definitely get the butterfly charm for that.
> 
> Corinna



I totally agree, I would love to get it in Pink.


----------



## jjk

yay my bracelet is back and they have mended it free of charge 

here is an updated piccie


----------



## dolphingirl47

Glad that they managed to fix your bracelet. It looks great.

Corinna


----------



## Megan!x

jjk said:


> yay my bracelet is back and they have mended it free of charge
> 
> here is an updated piccie



Lovely Bracelet, Looks good. . I love the snowman & Turtle. .


----------



## Pinky166

Your bracelet is looking lovely Rachel. I am glad they fixed it for you.


I am fighting the urge to buy a charm this morning, I am staying off all Pandora websites....I don't have a particular one in mind or anything I just really fancy buying one.


----------



## GlendaONeill

Ok so I got round to taking a pic of my bracelet, even though it seems a bit sparse compared to some of yours 

Hopefully if I have remembered how to post a pic it will appear






I have, from right to left, a little boy, birthday cake, a random white, green and gold swirly glass bead, a little girl, a glass chicken (yes, a chicken!), another little boy, a green glass bead with ladybirds around it and Mrs Potts with Chip hanging off.  Most of these aren't 'real' beads but I thought they looked nice.

I am going to get another couple of Disney beads soon too....
Hope I can find Sebastian again as him being a crab is the same as my zodiac sign,  and DH says he couldn't find him.....


----------



## dolphingirl47

GlendaONeill said:


> Ok so I got round to taking a pic of my bracelet, even though it seems a bit sparse compared to some of yours
> 
> Hopefully if I have remembered how to post a pic it will appear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have, from right to left, a little boy, birthday cake, a random white, green and gold swirly glass bead, a little girl, a glass chicken (yes, a chicken!), another little boy, a green glass bead with ladybirds around it and Mrs Potts with Chip hanging off.  Most of these aren't 'real' beads but I thought they looked nice.
> 
> I am going to get another couple of Disney beads soon too....
> Hope I can find Sebastian again as him being a crab is the same as my zodiac sign,  and DH says he couldn't find him.....



I love your very unique bracelet. To me it does not matter if the beads are "real" or not. If you like them and enjoy wearing the bracelet, that should be enough.
I hope that you will manage to find Sebastian.

Corinna


----------



## Bolanette87

Robert bought me a new lime green glass bead for my bracelet today!  I'll try and take a picture later for you all.... 

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Megan!x

GlendaONeill said:


> Ok so I got round to taking a pic of my bracelet, even though it seems a bit sparse compared to some of yours
> 
> Hopefully if I have remembered how to post a pic it will appear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have, from right to left, a little boy, birthday cake, a random white, green and gold swirly glass bead, a little girl, a glass chicken (yes, a chicken!), another little boy, a green glass bead with ladybirds around it and Mrs Potts with Chip hanging off.  Most of these aren't 'real' beads but I thought they looked nice.
> 
> I am going to get another couple of Disney beads soon too....
> Hope I can find Sebastian again as him being a crab is the same as my zodiac sign,  and DH says he couldn't find him.....



Your bracelet is lovley . I lobve th chicken glass bead, it is amazing  . Most people do mix up there beads on there bracelets too . Good luck finding Sebastian , & What other Disney ones are you hoping to get? 



Bolanette87 said:


> Robert bought me a new lime green glass bead for my bracelet today!  I'll try and take a picture later for you all....
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



Ooo, Cant wait to see it! .


----------



## GlendaONeill

I'd love to get the M with the Mickey hand dangling down and the princess castle.  The Murano glass ones with a mickey head or a minnie one.
I love them all I think!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I finally got another charm for my bracelet. I never got one last payday. I chose this one:

http://www.johngreeddesign.co.uk/in...&s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=&

This looks so nice and I really like the triangular shape.

Corinna


----------



## Megan!x

dolphingirl47 said:


> I finally got another charm for my bracelet. I never got one last payday. I chose this one:
> 
> http://www.johngreeddesign.co.uk/in...&s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=&
> 
> This looks so nice and I really like the triangular shape.
> 
> Corinna



Aww, Very Nice! .x


----------



## Megan!x

Hi ,

I got the Pandora Angel Charm today, Yey, .

, Glenda Lovley Disney charms.


----------



## hotfudgesundae

Its my birthday today and my DS and DIL gave  me a ghost charm and a dolphin charm as a surprise


----------



## Megan!x

hotfudgesundae said:


> Its my birthday today and my DS and DIL gave  me a ghost charm and a dolphin charm as a surprise



Happy Birthday! .

Loveley charms. 

Cant wait to see a pic.


----------



## Kirsteen

hotfudgesundae said:


> Its my birthday today and my DS and DIL gave  me a ghost charm and a dolphin charm as a surprise



What a lovely surprise, looking forward to seeing a piccie


----------



## dolphingirl47

Megan!x said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I got the Pandora Angel Charm today, Yey, .
> 
> , Glenda Lovley Disney charms.



That charm is so cute. I probably end up getting it at some stage as well.



hotfudgesundae said:


> Its my birthday today and my DS and DIL gave  me a ghost charm and a dolphin charm as a surprise



Happy birthday. Enjoy your new charms. I have both of them and love them.

Corinna


----------



## Megan!x

dolphingirl47 said:


> That charm is so cute. I probably end up getting it at some stage as well.
> 
> Thankyou .x


----------



## Megan!x

Wow. Whats happened here .

No updates for like a week .

Could everyone Pandora-ed out .

Hope not .


----------



## wicket2005

I'm not Megan, just been over in the US adding to my collection, will post when I have recovered from the journey.


----------



## Pinky166

Megan!x said:


> Wow. Whats happened here .
> 
> No updates for like a week .
> 
> Could everyone Pandora-ed out .
> 
> Hope not .



 It has been very quiet on here this past few weeks. 

I have been really good & managed not to buy any new charms for a few weeks.....I go to Orlando in just over 4 weeks so I am saving it up for a big Pandora spending spree when I get there. 

I know Bev came home with quite a few new one's as she was informing me.  Looking forward to seeing your updated pic's Bev.


----------



## Megan!x

wicket2005 said:


> I'm not Megan, just been over in the US adding to my collection, will post when I have recovered from the journey.



Panic over then .

Cant wait to see them .



Pinky166 said:


> It has been very quiet on here this past few weeks.
> 
> I have been really good & managed not to buy any new charms for a few weeks.....I go to Orlando in just over 4 weeks so I am saving it up for a big Pandora spending spree when I get there.
> 
> I know Bev came home with quite a few new one's as she was informing me.  Looking forward to seeing your updated pic's Bev.



What charms will you be hoping to get  ?


----------



## CustardTart

I've been on hols in Spain for a while and managed to get the seashell/starfish charm whilst there to remind me of the trip...


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> I've been on hols in Spain for a while and managed to get the seashell/starfish charm whilst there to remind me of the trip...



Ohhh I want to get that one in September.  I want it to represent our day back at Atlantis (were we got married) as when we were there in 2001 (I know it's soppy) but for our one week anniversary Lee bought me a gold & blue topaz starfish bracelet & earrings from one of the jewellery shops in the hotel so I thought it would be a perfect representation for that. 

I am not sure what else I want to get yet Megan, I need to give it some thought & make a list.


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> Ohhh I want to get that one in September.  I want it to represent our day back at Atlantis (were we got married) as when we were there in 2001 (I know it's soppy) but for our one week anniversary Lee bought me a gold & blue topaz starfish bracelet & earrings from one of the jewellery shops in the hotel so I thought it would be a perfect representation for that.



That's _very_ sweet...  I chose it as I walked along the beach every day and collected shells...


----------



## Megan!x

CustardTart said:


> I've been on hols in Spain for a while and managed to get the seashell/starfish charm whilst there to remind me of the trip...





Pinky166 said:


> Ohhh I want to get that one in September.  I want it to represent our day back at Atlantis (were we got married) as when we were there in 2001 (I know it's soppy) but for our one week anniversary Lee bought me a gold & blue topaz starfish bracelet & earrings from one of the jewellery shops in the hotel so I thought it would be a perfect representation for that.
> 
> I am not sure what else I want to get yet Megan, I need to give it some thought & make a list.



Lovley charm , and reasons.

How much space do you have left on your bracelets for charms?


----------



## CustardTart

Megan!x said:


> ...How much space do you have left on your bracelets for charms?



None!!!


----------



## wideeyes

I haven't brought any in a while, may treat myself next week.


----------



## Megan!x

CustardTart said:


> None!!!



Ohh Dear, New bracelet maybe? 



wideeyes said:


> I haven't brought any in a while, may treat myself next week.



Lucky you . Which charm may you treat yourself with?


----------



## irongirlof12

CustardTart said:


> I've been on hols in Spain for a while and managed to get the seashell/starfish charm whilst there to remind me of the trip...



I LOVE that charm


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> That's _very_ sweet...  I chose it as I walked along the beach every day and collected shells...



Thanks hun. I love collecting shells too. 




Megan!x said:


> How much space do you have left on your bracelets for charms?



I have one full, then my Disney one has space for one or maybe two more, then my third one I guess I can get five more on it. 



wideeyes said:


> I haven't brought any in a while, may treat myself next week.



What one do you fancy getting Claire?


----------



## wideeyes

Pinky166 said:


> Thanks hun. I love collecting shells too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one full, then my Disney one has space for one or maybe two more, then my third one I guess I can get five more on it.
> 
> 
> 
> What one do you fancy getting Claire?



I like this one http://johngreeddesign.co.uk/index....&s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=&


----------



## Pinky166

wideeyes said:


> I like this one http://johngreeddesign.co.uk/index....&s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=&



I've got that one Claire - it is so pretty!


----------



## Kirsteen

Pinky166 said:


> I've got that one Claire - it is so pretty!



I  that one too


----------



## Bolanette87

I got a lovely pink glass bead today..... I promise an update photo soon!! I apologise wholeheartedly for not posting an update photo before now!

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## Megan!x

wideeyes said:


> I like this one http://johngreeddesign.co.uk/index....&s_best_seller=&s_ring_size=&Formitems_Page=&



Lovley charm .



Bolanette87 said:


> I got a lovely pink glass bead today..... I promise an update photo soon!! I apologise wholeheartedly for not posting an update photo before now!
> 
> Bob xoxoxox



Cant wait to see an update .


----------



## RuthieRoo

I'm back from the disneymoon now and my hubby got me a pandora bracelet and 2 charms. The turqoiuse butterfly one and the silver heart.

Of course i had to then buy some of the chamilia charms in disney so I got Mickey, Minnie, a mickey spacer, and the carriage. I'll have to post a pic of it. Now i'm really hooked and i've already got a list of about 10 other charms i'd like. 

Thanks for your list of suppliers in Orlando, I ended up getting the pandora ones in Polka Dotz in Florida Mall and they were great. Very helpful and they had a good selection of charms.


----------



## Pinky166

Looking forward to seeing your pic RuthieRoo, it sounds lovely. 


Bev - are you going to post a piccie of your new charms?


----------



## Megan!x

Ooooooo, Can't wait to see all these updates !!!!!! .x


----------



## Kirsteen

Can't wait for the piccies!!


----------



## CustardTart

It's not Pandora  but I've decided to get my niece a Chamilia bracelet/charms for her Christmas pressie. I have an Ernest Jones voucher so can take advantage of that AND Quidco cashback!  Only dilemma is what size bracelet to get - any ideas what would be an average size..??? Or should I get the bangle..??? Aaaah decisions!!!!


----------



## wideeyes

my pandora is a 19inch which is loose enough to add beads.


----------



## Megan!x

CustardTart said:


> It's not Pandora  but I've decided to get my niece a Chamilia bracelet/charms for her Christmas pressie. I have an Ernest Jones voucher so can take advantage of that AND Quidco cashback!  Only dilemma is what size bracelet to get - any ideas what would be an average size..??? Or should I get the bangle..??? Aaaah decisions!!!!



Chamillia have a lot of different styles of bracelets, Compared to Pandora. Like :

The leather ones :

http://www.italiancharmshop.com/chamilia1/chains/blbn.jpg

The Toggle ones:

http://www.acotis.co.uk/chamilia-silver-toggle-bracelet/w/p_9461/

& The Bangles :

https://cedarchestsanibel.com/prodImages/Bangle.jpg

So i would go for a different one, that Pandora dont do, so you wont have two of the same .x


----------



## dolphingirl47

I love the leather bracelet. Do you know by any chance how much this is?

Corinna


----------



## wideeyes

I like the leather one too


----------



## Megan!x

dolphingirl47 said:


> I love the leather bracelet. Do you know by any chance how much this is?
> 
> Corinna





wideeyes said:


> I like the leather one too



Erm..., I cant seem to see any of the leather ones in stock on any site, but i think they are the cheapest off all and are aroung £25 - £30.x


----------



## dolphingirl47

I just had a look on the Chamilia website and could not find it there either. Maybe it has been discontinued?

Corinna


----------



## Megan!x

dolphingirl47 said:


> I just had a look on the Chamilia website and could not find it there either. Maybe it has been discontinued?
> 
> Corinna



It might not have been popular enough to run. i dont think i have ever seen anyone with the leather ones on .

Are we going to get any updates then  ? x


----------



## CustardTart

Hi everyone!  Just had what I think is a great result!!! As I mentioned earlier, I had decided to start my niece off with a Chamilia bangle and a few charms for Christmas. Then just last week, I discovered my long-standing personal trainer (and friend) is emigrating to Australia at the start of September so thought I'd get her one too as I figured she'd prefer the style of the Chamilia bangle. So far so good... 

Anyway, I had a £100 discount voucher from Ernest Jones which I could use from yesterday so went online this morning and loaded up my basket. I had to spend £300 to get the discount but that was fairly easy...  Then I remembered Quidco and found that they are now offering 16% cashback on EJ purchases!!!  So that's £300 worth of gifts for around £175 - I feel positively virtuous...


----------



## Pinky166

Wow thats a fab saving Karen....so come on, what slipped into your basket for you then?


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> Wow thats a fab saving Karen....so come on, what slipped into your basket for you then?



Would you believe, absolutely nothing!!??  It really was all about the giving...


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> Would you believe, absolutely nothing!!??  It really was all about the giving...



 Well done! 

I must say I am so fed up of waiting until September when I can get some more that I have been sorely tempted in the last few days to just buy some, but have held out so far.


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> Well done!
> 
> I must say I am so fed up of waiting until September when I can get some more that I have been sorely tempted in the last few days to just buy some, but have held out so far.



Impressive!!!  I think I'm less motivated to buy as I haven't got a bracelet to put any charms on at the mo... Ah well, maybe a trip to Polka Dotz and Florida Mall will change all that..?


----------



## Megan!x

CustardTart said:


> Hi everyone!  Just had what I think is a great result!!! As I mentioned earlier, I had decided to start my niece off with a Chamilia bangle and a few charms for Christmas. Then just last week, I discovered my long-standing personal trainer (and friend) is emigrating to Australia at the start of September so thought I'd get her one too as I figured she'd prefer the style of the Chamilia bangle. So far so good...
> 
> Anyway, I had a £100 discount voucher from Ernest Jones which I could use from yesterday so went online this morning and loaded up my basket. I had to spend £300 to get the discount but that was fairly easy...  Then I remembered Quidco and found that they are now offering 16% cashback on EJ purchases!!!  So that's £300 worth of gifts for around £175 - I feel positively virtuous...



So what charms are you thinking of getting for them then?  x


----------



## Bolanette87

I finally have a new picture!! This is me modelling both of my bracelets:






Bob xoxox


----------



## dolphingirl47

Bolanette87 said:


> I finally have a new picture!! This is me modelling both of my bracelets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob xoxox




The bracelets look wonderful together.

Corinna


----------



## CustardTart

Megan!x said:


> So what charms are you thinking of getting for them then?  x



I got the Chamilia bangle for both of them...






And these charms for my niece...


















As well as these for my friend/PT...


----------



## CustardTart

Bolanette87 said:


> I finally have a new picture!! This is me modelling both of my bracelets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob xoxox



They look fab, Bob!!!  I can't get used to wearing both bracelets together - they seem very heavy tho' that could be coz I wear them with a watch too...


----------



## Pinky166

Wow, they will love those bracelets & charms Karen.


----------



## Kirsteen

Lovely update Bob  Great shopping Karen - they will love those!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I finally found a website that has the Chamilia leather bracelets in stock:

http://www.buychamiliabeads.co.uk/shop/product.asp?catid=11&code=47038

Corinna


----------



## Megan!x

Bolanette87 said:


> I finally have a new picture!! This is me modelling both of my bracelets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob xoxox



Beautiful bracelets .



CustardTart said:


> I got the Chamilia bangle for both of them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these charms for my niece...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as these for my friend/PT...



Lovley charms, i love the blue glass ones & the puzzle peice, i would like that as my last charm for my bracelet .x


----------



## CustardTart

Wouldya believe they arrived already!!!??? So here are the 2 Chamilia bangles - had to Google how to take the  ends off but once I found that out it was peasy... I especially like the two spherical beads that push along the bangle to keep the other beads in place - very useful... 

One for my niece...





One for my friend...





And the nice packaging they come in...





All in all, very pleased...


----------



## Kirsteen

ooh they are lovely Karen


----------



## Pinky166

Both are very nice Karen.


----------



## CustardTart

Kirsteen said:


> ooh they are lovely Karen





Pinky166 said:


> Both are very nice Karen.



Thanks, girls!  They're much nicer than I expected TBH so big grins all round... 

This morning I've taken all the beads off my bracelets (the things you do when you're waiting in for horrid men who don't arrive) and given them a clean. I think I'm going to re-configure them this afternoon then decide _once and for all_ whether or not to get a new bracelet... 

PS: Love the pics in your signature, Kirsteen...


----------



## Kirsteen

CustardTart said:


> Thanks, girls!  They're much nicer than I expected TBH so big grins all round...
> 
> This morning I've taken all the beads off my bracelets (the things you do when you're waiting in for horrid men who don't arrive) and given them a clean. I think I'm going to re-configure them this afternoon then decide _once and for all_ whether or not to get a new bracelet...
> 
> PS: Love the pics in your signature, Kirsteen...



Thanks Karen  I came across a thread earlier today about the paying stones and thought I don't even have any photos up in the office so I though I'd add some piccies to my signature so I can see them everytime I post  I updated Captain Jack's piccie too with his more grown-up Tigger suit


----------



## dolphingirl47

CustardTart said:


> Wouldya believe they arrived already!!!??? So here are the 2 Chamilia bangles - had to Google how to take the  ends off but once I found that out it was peasy... I especially like the two spherical beads that push along the bangle to keep the other beads in place - very useful...
> 
> One for my niece...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One for my friend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the nice packaging they come in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, very pleased...



The look fantastic. I start to think rather than getting a Pandora bracelet for my Disney Chamilia charms that I intend to get in Florida, I might get a bangle. 

I will order one of the leather bracelets for my Secret Mickey for my next cruise. She loves Tigger so I will get her a Tigger charm to go with it.

Corinna


----------



## CustardTart

dolphingirl47 said:


> The look fantastic. I start to think rather than getting a Pandora bracelet for my Disney Chamilia charms that I intend to get in Florida, I might get a bangle.
> 
> I will order one of the leather bracelets for my Secret Mickey for my next cruise. She loves Tigger so I will get her a Tigger charm to go with it.
> 
> Corinna



That's a lovely idea, Corinna!!! 

My DD Sophie popped round last night and _loved_ the bangle style - she insisted on trying them on (much to my horror!!!) and said that it's more comfy on her wrist than her Pandora bracelet... So she is very keen to get one...


----------



## CustardTart

CustardTart said:


> ...This morning I've taken all the beads off my bracelets (the things you do when you're waiting in for horrid men who don't arrive) and given them a clean. *I think I'm going to re-configure them this afternoon then decide once and for all whether or not to get a new bracelet... *



So that's exactly what I did and have decided to stick with the two bracelets for the forseeable future. I tend to wear just one at a time with my bracelet watch (the Pandora clips match the strap) and that's definitely my fave look. Of course, I would _love_ the 14kt gold one but I _REALLY_ don't have that kinda cash to splurge - and TBH if I did, it wouldn't be on a bracelet...  

In the spirit of change, I've now put all my silver/gold and gold charms on the silver/gold bracelet and, happily, have more than enough space on there for the gold handbag I have been lusting after for ages!!!  It retails for $355 in the US so that must make it around £220 - needless to say it's £315 over here!!!  Fingers crossed I can get my hands on one in September... 

On hols, Richard asked me how much I thought the bracelets were worth - now what kind of a mean question is that???  Suffice to say, I stopped trying to add up after reaching £500 and resorted to distracting him with another glass of rioja...


----------



## aaronandterri

my dd jessica loves my bracelet but pandora dont do one that fits her i was thinking about a chamilla one or a bangle, what sizes do they do, shes a very petite 10 year old.
I wanted to get her it for christmas, she can then collect charms while were out there, any suggestions?
terri x
will have to do an updated pic of mine i have lots more now!


----------



## wicket2005

Hiya, all the bracelets are looking good.

Here is a link to my second batch of charms for my bracelet.  I also bought a Pandora necklace whilst in the US (same price as a bracelet over here) which I adore.  I am only going to put one charm on it but it makes a fantastic interchangeable necklace.

http://twitpic.com/eiahq

Also bought the first charm for my 3rd batch of charms for my bracelet today.  A blue charm which is a theme my son picked yesterday to mark his 21st birthday.  I bought the December birthstone one.


----------



## CustardTart

Looks fab, Bev!!!   I'd really like a pair of the interchangeable earrings so may look out for those when in the States/Caribbean next month...


----------



## dolphingirl47

wicket2005 said:


> Hiya, all the bracelets are looking good.
> 
> Here is a link to my second batch of charms for my bracelet.  I also bought a Pandora necklace whilst in the US (same price as a bracelet over here) which I adore.  I am only going to put one charm on it but it makes a fantastic interchangeable necklace.
> 
> http://twitpic.com/eiahq
> 
> Also bought the first charm for my 3rd batch of charms for my bracelet today.  A blue charm which is a theme my son picked yesterday to mark his 21st birthday.  I bought the December birthstone one.



I love the necklace. Maybe I need to look out for one of those when I am in Florida.

Corinna


----------



## Pinky166

Looks fab Bev.


----------



## CustardTart

Just got an email about the new wooden Pandora beads...







Here's some more info about each one...





Acapu...
The Acapu is a mystery. Little do we know about it's relationship with other living organisms. The wood is very dense and normally brown with strikingly beautiful textures. 






Muiractiari...
This Light brown coloured wood is a symbol of attraction and sweetness. In the Amazon it attracts honeybees. 






Muirapiranga...
The temperamental red and orange tones and colours are highly exceptional. The wildlife of the rainforest come together in the texture and soul of this beautiful wood. 






Coracao de negro...
The wood is dark brown and is also called pau ferro - Iron wood. It's very strong, very tough and very hard. It's used for several medical treatments.  





Pau amarelo...
Sublime bright yellow colours wit a soft magical depth. this tree is said to have healing powers for toothache. The fruit is used to make juice an wine.


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks for the compliments re bracelet/necklace.  Sorry posted it up on Twitpic just was using netbook which doesn't work with photobucket and just wanted to get it posted.

The jewellers on the way to Prime Outlets was a canny little shop, had a section to sit in and have trays of Pandora stuff placed in front of you, like being in a goodie shop.  I think it was called Laura's accessories or something like that, on the left as you approach Prime, in the block of shops just before.  Also just went to Polka Dotz, felt like the place on IDrive had more stock.

Love those wooden ones, Karen, when are they out?


----------



## dolphingirl47

CustardTart said:


> Just got an email about the new wooden Pandora beads...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some more info about each one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acapu...
> The Acapu is a mystery. Little do we know about it's relationship with other living organisms. The wood is very dense and normally brown with strikingly beautiful textures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muiractiari...
> This Light brown coloured wood is a symbol of attraction and sweetness. In the Amazon it attracts honeybees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muirapiranga...
> The temperamental red and orange tones and colours are highly exceptional. The wildlife of the rainforest come together in the texture and soul of this beautiful wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coracao de negro...
> The wood is dark brown and is also called pau ferro - Iron wood. It's very strong, very tough and very hard. It's used for several medical treatments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pau amarelo...
> Sublime bright yellow colours wit a soft magical depth. this tree is said to have healing powers for toothache. The fruit is used to make juice an wine.



Those wooden beads look great. I wonder how much they will be?

I ended up going to our local bead shop today as I was looking for some supplies for a jewellery making project. I did not get what I came for, but they had lovely glass beads with silver centres that they advertised as "Pandora Style beads" I got 6 of them in three different colours/styles. They were only GBP1.50 each and this will bulk out the Chamilia bracelet that I will get for my Secret Mickey a little. One Tigger charm on its own would have looked a little lonely.

Corinna


----------



## CustardTart

wicket2005 said:


> Love those wooden ones, Karen, when are they out?


They're out now, Bev... 



dolphingirl47 said:


> Those wooden beads look great. I wonder how much they will be?


And they're £27 each, Corinna...


----------



## dolphingirl47

CustardTart said:


> They're out now, Bev...
> 
> 
> And they're £27 each, Corinna...



Thanks for the information. 

Corinna


----------



## Pinky166

Ohhh those wooden ones are lovely.

Where can you get them Karen? Here or US?


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> Ohhh those wooden ones are lovely.
> 
> Where can you get them Karen? Here or US?



It's a UK store called Gift & Wrap, Claire - here's a link...


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> It's a UK store called Gift & Wrap, Claire - here's a link...



Thanks - I have ordered from them before. 

You are naughty....I have been trying to resist & your tempting me with those little beauties.


----------



## Megan!x

Hmmm.., I cant decide weather or not i like them wooden beads . i like the colour of the second one . But for some reason it just seems wrong wooded beads . Has any other beads come out too, like silver? Ooo. does anyone know weather there are new disney chamilia beads out, or out soon? x


----------



## CustardTart

My luverly husband has just returned home from his whistle stop South Africa trip - and 65+ hours without sleeping in a proper bed  ... To apologise for the short notice of the trip AND for the fact he's off to Poland next week, he's given me the heart lock and key charm!!!  






What a honey!!!    

I'll post a pic of my updated bracelet - when I can find the flippin' battery charger for my camera...


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> Thanks - I have ordered from them before.
> 
> You are naughty....I have been trying to resist & your tempting me with those little beauties.



Sorry, hun!  There are so pretty tho'.   I really love 'em and like the rareness of the woods and their different qualities - very unusual...


----------



## wicket2005

Lucky you Karen, new charm lovely.  Thanks for the info, found them on John Greed's site too.


----------



## CustardTart

wicket2005 said:


> ...The jewellers on the way to Prime Outlets was a canny little shop, had a section to sit in and have trays of Pandora stuff placed in front of you, like being in a goodie shop.  I think it was called Laura's accessories or something like that, on the left as you approach Prime, in the block of shops just before.  Also just went to Polka Dotz, felt like the place on IDrive had more stock.


Thanks for that info, Bev. I looked online and found a store called Kathy's Accessories, 5135 International Drive - I guess that must be it...  We'll be going to Prime Outlets so will look out for it... Out of curiosity, where did you park?

Anyway, here's my cleaned, updated and re-themed bracelet...


----------



## Pinky166

That looks fab Karen.


----------



## Kirsteen

Your bracelet looks lovely Karen  I am really thinking about a Chamilia bangle for my next 'bracelet' (says she with only 4 charms ) now that I have seen your  I think it's about time I start work on my list for Santa


----------



## dolphingirl47

CustardTart said:


> Thanks for that info, Bev. I looked online and found a store called Kathy's Accessories, 5135 International Drive - I guess that must be it...  We'll be going to Prime Outlets so will look out for it... Out of curiosity, where did you park?
> 
> Anyway, here's my cleaned, updated and re-themed bracelet...



That is really gorgeous.

Corinna


----------



## kieras nana

has anyone,been watching corrie?
i'm sure tinas bracelet,from jason,is a pandora one!
if anyone sky + it tonight,let me know,because it's bugging me,to know for sure.
tracy


----------



## Pinky166

kieras nana said:


> has anyone,been watching corrie?
> i'm sure tinas bracelet,from jason,is a pandora one!
> if anyone sky + it tonight,let me know,because it's bugging me,to know for sure.
> tracy



I sky+ both last nights episodes but haven't watched them yet....will do later so I'll let you know.


----------



## Pinky166

I have an updated piccie....

For our first cruise next month we have booked a meal at Palo's (a nice restaurant on the ship) & I recently bought a blue & turquoise top to wear.....well my darling hubby has treated me to these:


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> That looks fab Karen.





Kirsteen said:


> Your bracelet looks lovely Karen...





dolphingirl47 said:


> That is really gorgeous...


Thank you... 



Kirsteen said:


> ...I am really thinking about a Chamilia bangle for my next 'bracelet' (says she with only 4 charms ) now that I have seen your  I think it's about time I start work on my list for Santa


Well, you know Santa needs plenty of notice and lotsa help... 



Pinky166 said:


> I have an updated piccie....
> 
> For our first cruise next month we have booked a meal at Palo's (a nice restaurant on the ship) & I recently bought a blue & turquoise top to wear.....well my darling hubby has treated me to these:



That's looks so pretty, Claire!!! Very beautiful cruise-appropriate colours too - I love how they look against the oxidised bracelet!!!  What a lovely gift from Lee... 

And here's just a couple of tasters of when you'll be wearing it...






Palo reception...


----------



## Pinky166

Ohhhhh I am so excited now!!!


----------



## Pinky166

kieras nana said:


> has anyone,been watching corrie?
> i'm sure tinas bracelet,from jason,is a pandora one!
> if anyone sky + it tonight,let me know,because it's bugging me,to know for sure.
> tracy



I just watched it & it's definately not Pandora or Chamilia. The bracelet could be Chamilia but the charms definately aren't.


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> Ohhhhh I am so excited now!!!





Me too - just realised we'll be boarding the Magic in 3 weeks!!! Claire, are you doing dinner and brunch or only dinner???


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> Me too - just realised we'll be boarding the Magic in 3 weeks!!! Claire, are you doing dinner and brunch or only dinner???



Both!!!! 

I booked the dinner on our Castaway Cay day.....is that the best day to go? What do you think?


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> Both!!!!
> 
> I booked the dinner on our Castaway Cay day.....is that the best day to go? What do you think?



Good girl!!! I was ambivalent about the brunch - I really didn't think it could live up to the hype but it's such fun!!!  Gut-busting fun!!! 

Dinner after Castaway Cay should be fine. If I remember rightly, it's all aboard  at circa 5pm-ish so plenty of time to get ready for dinner... TBH, there's no right/wrong as it's down to your dining rotation which you don't know until you're onboard... I think we're doing dinner on Pirate Night as we've seen a few now so are happy to opt out of the festivities and just watch the fireworks... 

*Oooh I can't wait!!!*


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> Good girl!!! I was ambivalent about the brunch - I really didn't think it could live up to the hype but it's such fun!!!  Gut-busting fun!!!
> 
> Dinner after Castaway Cay should be fine. If I remember rightly, it's all aboard  at circa 5pm-ish so plenty of time to get ready for dinner... TBH, there's no right/wrong as it's down to your dining rotation which you don't know until you're onboard... I think we're doing dinner on Pirate Night as we've seen a few now so are happy to opt out of the festivities and just watch the fireworks...
> 
> *Oooh I can't wait!!!*



Thats what I thought....so just picked a day. 

I am so excited, we will be boarding the Wonder the day after you get off the Magic. I know I am going to get hooked on cruising......

This time in two weeks I will be packed & trying to calm down ready for our stay at the airport on the Sunday.


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> Thats what I thought....so just picked a day.
> 
> I am so excited, we will be boarding the Wonder the day after you get off the Magic. I know I am going to get hooked on cruising......
> 
> This time in two weeks I will be packed & trying to calm down ready for our stay at the airport on the Sunday.



I hope you do, Claire!!!  Maybe we can even arrange a DIS Girly cruise trip in the future - there's nothing like it and I KNOW Mandy will agree...  I cannot wait to get on the Magic - even if I have SOOOOOOOO much to do before we depart, it's scary... 

Anyway, to haul us back on topic, I'm currently wondering if the Pandora charms will be cheaper at the ports on the cruise - no US sales tax and all that...? If I find that they are, I'll try and let you know via text/PM/this thread so you can treat yerself in Nassau...


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> I hope you do, Claire!!!  Maybe we can even arrange a DIS Girly cruise trip in the future - there's nothing like it and I KNOW Mandy will agree...  I cannot wait to get on the Magic - even if I have SOOOOOOOO much to do before we depart, it's scary...
> 
> Anyway, to haul us back on topic, I'm currently wondering if the Pandora charms will be cheaper at the ports on the cruise - no US sales tax and all that...? If I find that they are, I'll try and let you know via text/PM/this thread so you can treat yerself in Nassau...



Well I already have permission to go on a Girly WDW & Cruise trip! 

I hope you manage to get some bargains....in Nassau we are going to be at Atlantis all day so I think I will be getting my charms from Polka Dotz or that shop on I Drive. Thanks anyway hun.


----------



## kieras nana

Pinky166 said:


> I just watched it & it's definately not Pandora or Chamilia. The bracelet could be Chamilia but the charms definately aren't.



thanks claire!
i can relax now,instead of straining to see it,every time,she comes on


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pinky166 said:


> I have an updated piccie....
> 
> For our first cruise next month we have booked a meal at Palo's (a nice restaurant on the ship) & I recently bought a blue & turquoise top to wear.....well my darling hubby has treated me to these:



That bracelet looks great. I agree that the colours are perfect for cruising.



CustardTart said:


> Thank you...
> 
> 
> Well, you know Santa needs plenty of notice and lotsa help...
> 
> 
> 
> That's looks so pretty, Claire!!! Very beautiful cruise-appropriate colours too - I love how they look against the oxidised bracelet!!!  What a lovely gift from Lee...
> 
> And here's just a couple of tasters of when you'll be wearing it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palo reception...



I can't wait until I am there again.



CustardTart said:


> Me too - just realised we'll be boarding the Magic in 3 weeks!!! Claire, are you doing dinner and brunch or only dinner???



For me it's another 6 weeks until I am on the Magic again.



Pinky166 said:


> Both!!!!
> 
> I booked the dinner on our Castaway Cay day.....is that the best day to go? What do you think?



I think Castaway Cay day is perfect. You will have to be back on the ship in plenty of time for dinner. We went on Pirate night last year as we did not really wanted to do the Pirate dinner. This year we are going on the Grand Cayman day as this is DH birthday.



Pinky166 said:


> Thats what I thought....so just picked a day.
> 
> I am so excited, we will be boarding the Wonder the day after you get off the Magic. I know I am going to get hooked on cruising......
> 
> This time in two weeks I will be packed & trying to calm down ready for our stay at the airport on the Sunday.



I am sure you will love it. Our first cruise was last September. We are now seasoned cruisers with four cruises under our belt, 2 booked and 2 further planned.



CustardTart said:


> I hope you do, Claire!!!  Maybe we can even arrange a DIS Girly cruise trip in the future - there's nothing like it and I KNOW Mandy will agree...  I cannot wait to get on the Magic - even if I have SOOOOOOOO much to do before we depart, it's scary...
> 
> Anyway, to haul us back on topic, I'm currently wondering if the Pandora charms will be cheaper at the ports on the cruise - no US sales tax and all that...? If I find that they are, I'll try and let you know via text/PM/this thread so you can treat yerself in Nassau...



I would definitely be up for a Girly cruise. Maybe the Magic will be home-ported in Europe from 2012 (rumours say that Dover will be her new home) and they might offer shorter cruises like other cruise lines do.

Corinna


----------



## Pinky166

dolphingirl47 said:


> That bracelet looks great. I agree that the colours are perfect for cruising.



Thanks Corinna. I really like the blue glass ones. 



dolphingirl47 said:


> I can't wait until I am there again.
> 
> 
> For me it's another 6 weeks until I am on the Magic again.



What itinerary are you doing? 6 weeks will soon be here - although not too soon I hope as I will be back home by then. 



dolphingirl47 said:


> I think Castaway Cay day is perfect. You will have to be back on the ship in plenty of time for dinner. We went on Pirate night last year as we did not really wanted to do the Pirate dinner. This year we are going on the Grand Cayman day as this is DH birthday.
> 
> I am sure you will love it. Our first cruise was last September. We are now seasoned cruisers with four cruises under our belt, 2 booked and 2 further planned.



Wow you have done lots in a year then....



dolphingirl47 said:


> I would definitely be up for a Girly cruise. Maybe the Magic will be home-ported in Europe from 2012 (rumours say that Dover will be her new home) and they might offer shorter cruises like other cruise lines do.
> 
> Corinna



I think we should seriously start organising & saving for one! 

I just have to get over my shyness first.....usually takes about an hour & then you'll start wishing for me to shut up.


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> ...I think we should seriously start organising & saving for one!


 



Pinky166 said:


> ...I just have to get over my shyness first.....usually takes about an hour & then you'll start wishing for me to shut up.


I am just the same, hun...


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pinky166 said:


> What itinerary are you doing? 6 weeks will soon be here - although not too soon I hope as I will be back home by then.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you have done lots in a year then....


We are doing a Western Caribbean itinerary this time round.

The number of cruises actually sounds more impressive than it really is. I had wanted to go on a cruise for ages, but DH was not so keen. In November 2007 we bought DVC and were given two years' worth of points and decided to use most of them on a Disney cruise. They were really promoting the 5 night Special Cruise on the Magic so we decided to go for this. When we rang to make the booking, we were told that the cruise was fully booked. So we ended up booking a 4 night cruise on the Wonder for a few days later. In May I was browsing the cruise forum on here and there were a few people discussing if they should book the 5 night Special Cruise. I went straight on the DCL website and sure enough, the cruise had opened up again. We had originally planned a pre-cruise stay at AKL, but had not got around to book it and also had not booked the flights at that time. I had just got a very nice profit share at work and I decided to just book this for us. So we did the 5 night Special Cruise on the Magic first, spent one night on dry land at a hotel near the port and then got on the Wonder the next day. So this is two cruises accounted for.

We both loved cruising and DH really wanted to try a different cruise line. I work for an airline and so can get staff rates on hotels, cruises, etc. I had to take some lieu days in May and I saw some really great rates on NCL for a 5 night cruise to Ireland and a 2 night weekend cruise to Guernsey. As I did not think 5 nights would be enough, we booked both of them as a back to back cruise, but strictly spoken they were two cruises. So that is your 4. 

Corinna


----------



## Verity Chambers

Well, I took the plunge and bought my bracelet this weekend, well my kind hubbie did! I also got three charms: the suitcase (for my love of holidays), the ghost (for my love of DLP at halloween), and a football ( as Notts County are going to win the league this year  ). I can see this is going to be an expensive hobby!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Welcome to the club! Yes, it is an expensive hobby and a lot of us are on at least the second bracelet by now. The good thing is that you can just build it bit by bit. 

Corinna


----------



## CustardTart

Verity Chambers said:


> Well, I took the plunge and bought my bracelet this weekend, well my kind hubbie did! I also got three charms: the suitcase (for my love of holidays), the ghost (for my love of DLP at halloween), and a football ( as Notts County are going to win the league this year  ). I can see this is going to be an expensive hobby!



Well done!!!  And great choice of charms...  You're right tho' - it _is_ expensive!!! Fortunately my DH buys most of the pricier charms so that's a relief...


----------



## wicket2005

Welcome Verity, you will have to post a photo up.  I just love the charms.


----------



## CustardTart

dolphingirl47 said:


> We are doing a Western Caribbean itinerary this time round.
> 
> The number of cruises actually sounds more impressive than it really is. I had wanted to go on a cruise for ages, but DH was not so keen. In November 2007 we bought DVC and were given two years' worth of points and decided to use most of them on a Disney cruise. They were really promoting the 5 night Special Cruise on the Magic so we decided to go for this. When we rang to make the booking, we were told that the cruise was fully booked. So we ended up booking a 4 night cruise on the Wonder for a few days later. In May I was browsing the cruise forum on here and there were a few people discussing if they should book the 5 night Special Cruise. I went straight on the DCL website and sure enough, the cruise had opened up again. We had originally planned a pre-cruise stay at AKL, but had not got around to book it and also had not booked the flights at that time. I had just got a very nice profit share at work and I decided to just book this for us. So we did the 5 night Special Cruise on the Magic first, spent one night on dry land at a hotel near the port and then got on the Wonder the next day. So this is two cruises accounted for.
> 
> We both loved cruising and DH really wanted to try a different cruise line. I work for an airline and so can get staff rates on hotels, cruises, etc. I had to take some lieu days in May and I saw some really great rates on NCL for a 5 night cruise to Ireland and a 2 night weekend cruise to Guernsey. As I did not think 5 nights would be enough, we booked both of them as a back to back cruise, but strictly spoken they were two cruises. So that is your 4.


Cruising is addictive, I think - not unlike Pandora bracelets!!!   

I started with a 3 night cruise on the Wonder back in May 2005 with my DD as she was extremely keen to try DCL out. Then there was a break until DH and I decided to renew our vows on the Magic in September 2007 for our 25th wedding anniversary - absolute bliss and we loved the 7 night Western Caribbean itinerary!!! We did a 4 night Double Dip in May 2008 (Wonder) and a 7 night Mexican Riviera out of LA in August 2008... And that was our last cruise but we have the last Eastern Caribbean with Tortola cruise coming up in a few short weeks... I'm also waitlisted for the proposed Repo cruise through the Panama Canal which is rumoured to be happening in Feb 2011...


----------



## wicket2005

CustardTart said:


> Thanks for that info, Bev. I looked online and found a store called Kathy's Accessories, 5135 International Drive - I guess that must be it...  We'll be going to Prime Outlets so will look out for it... Out of curiosity, where did you park?
> 
> Anyway, here's my cleaned, updated and re-themed bracelet...



Lovely bracelets everyone, just been catching up.

You can just park outside the store.  What we did was go to the Prime Outlets and I homed in on a huge Pandora sign in a shop window on the left, then after the Outlets just nipped into the first block of shops on the right.  I liked this store better than the Polka Dotz one as it seemed to have a larger stock, still only a small shop though.

Off to London and Paris at the weekend so on the lookout for Pandora stockists there.  Already have the suitcase one as this would have been a good one to remember Paris day trip with it having Eiffel Tower on it.


----------



## dolphingirl47

CustardTart said:


> Cruising is addictive, I think - not unlike Pandora bracelets!!!
> 
> I started with a 3 night cruise on the Wonder back in May 2005 with my DD as she was extremely keen to try DCL out. Then there was a break until DH and I decided to renew our vows on the Magic in September 2007 for our 25th wedding anniversary - absolute bliss and we loved the 7 night Western Caribbean itinerary!!! We did a 4 night Double Dip in May 2008 (Wonder) and a 7 night Mexican Riviera out of LA in August 2008... And that was our last cruise but we have the last Eastern Caribbean with Tortola cruise coming up in a few short weeks... I'm also waitlisted for the proposed Repo cruise through the Panama Canal which is rumoured to be happening in Feb 2011...



We are also hoping to go on the Wonder Repo and we are even more hoping that the sailing dates will include 13th February as this will be our 13th anniversary. We had originally planned to renew our vows on or around our 10th anniversary at Crystal Cathedral in California, but never quite got around to organizing it. On my second DCL cruise I was lucky enough to attend the vow renewal of a couple from our cruise meet thread. That changed my plans entirely. I knew that Crystal Cathedral would have been more significant to me than to DH, but that we both love the ships. We were then discussing to renew our vows on the Magic this year. Then the Transatlantic Cruises were announced and we thought it would more special to renew our vows on the Westbound Transatlantic. Then we thought that it would be nice to do both Transatlantic Cruises, but it was either doing both cruises or the vow renewal so it was yet again put on hold. However, if we get to spend our 13th wedding anniversary on the Wonder, it really has to be done. I made my very superstitious husband marry me on a Friday 13th and for us this has turned out a lucky day.


Corinna


----------



## CustardTart

dolphingirl47 said:


> We are also hoping to go on the Wonder Repo and we are even more hoping that the sailing dates will include 13th February as this will be our 13th anniversary. We had originally planned to renew our vows on or around our 10th anniversary at Crystal Cathedral in California, but never quite got around to organizing it. On my second DCL cruise I was lucky enough to attend the vow renewal of a couple from our cruise meet thread. That changed my plans entirely. I knew that Crystal Cathedral would have been more significant to me than to DH, but that we both love the ships. We were then discussing to renew our vows on the Magic this year. Then the Transatlantic Cruises were announced and we thought it would more special to renew our vows on the Westbound Transatlantic. Then we thought that it would be nice to do both Transatlantic Cruises, but it was either doing both cruises or the vow renewal so it was yet again put on hold. However, if we get to spend our 13th wedding anniversary on the Wonder, it really has to be done. I made my very superstitious husband marry me on a Friday 13th and for us this has turned out a lucky day.
> 
> 
> Corinna


I really, really can't recommend the DCL Vow Renewal highly enough, Corinna!!! We had THE most amazing time and even now I get a little tearful just thinking about it - so many lovely memories... We enjoyed it so much that we're thinking of doing it again for our 30th which would be in 2012 - tho' haven't decided whether to have a land-based one that time... 

Maybe that would be a good basis for a bracelet - a charm that represents each year together...


----------



## dolphingirl47

CustardTart said:


> I really, really can't recommend the DCL Vow Renewal highly enough, Corinna!!! We had THE most amazing time and even now I get a little tearful just thinking about it - so many lovely memories... We enjoyed it so much that we're thinking of doing it again for our 30th which would be in 2012 - tho' haven't decided whether to have a land-based one that time...
> 
> Maybe that would be a good basis for a bracelet - a charm that represents each year together...



 I might have to pick your brains nearer the time. I know that the vow renewal I attended was fantastic.

I love your idea for a bracelet.

Corinna


----------



## Kirsteen

I love hearing all your cruise stories - a DCL cruise is definitely on my to-do list  

I love your anniversary/charm for each year idea Karen, DH and I have only been married for 2 years in December but it will be our 13 year 'being together' anniversary in September  so perhaps I'll celebrate that anniversary with your Pandora plan lol


----------



## Verity Chambers

Where do people generally buy their beads from?


----------



## wicket2005

Pandora Concept shop in Middlesbrough, or from the web John Greed, mememe accessories or Ernest Jones the latter one you can use quidco.


----------



## wicket2005

Yeah I like that idea too Karen, you could incorporate what is supposed to be the anniversary gift as well to some extent.


----------



## Megan!x

I got the Chamila Sisters charm . as i just got a baby sister .

http://www.getprice.com.au/images/uploadimg/1104/350__1_GE-3_ang.jpg


----------



## dolphingirl47

Megan!x said:


> I got the Chamila Sisters charm . as i just got a baby sister .
> 
> http://www.getprice.com.au/images/uploadimg/1104/350__1_GE-3_ang.jpg



This is really cute 

Corinna


----------



## TinkTatoo

I've just been catching up on everyone's bracelets and they're looking good   I also see we've gone one to another one of my fav topics (apart from food  ) DCL  We did our first taster 3 night cruise last summer and have a 4 night one booked for next summer. I'm just waiting for the new announcements on 11th to see what our plans might be for 2011 

I bought 3 charms when we were away from Bond Jewelers in Tampa (we went there after a great day at the Big Cat Rescue sanctuary. They had a good selection of charms and I choose the Heart for DH (double significance after he spent 2 nights in a Florida hospital) and two gold spacers.




That will probably be it a while, until the new charms come out and I see something there I like.


----------



## CustardTart

TinkTatoo said:


> I bought 3 charms when we were away from Bond Jewelers in Tampa (we went there after a great day at the Big Cat Rescue sanctuary. They had a good selection of charms and I choose the Heart for DH (double significance after he spent 2 nights in a Florida hospital) and two gold spacers.



Lovely bracelet, Jakki - another silver/gold lover, I see!!! I'm hoping to add one final gold charm when we're in Florida. The puffed heart is so pretty - tho' sorry to hear about your husband going to hospital!!! Hope he is well now... 



TinkTatoo said:


> I've just been catching up on everyone's bracelets and they're looking good   I also see we've gone one to another one of my fav topics (apart from food  ) DCL  We did our first taster 3 night cruise last summer and have a 4 night one booked for next summer. I*'m just waiting for the new announcements on 11th to see what our plans might be for 2011*...



Me too!!! I love it when DCL build it up like this - so exciting!!!  We'll be in BLT on September 11 so I'll be primed and ready to find out what's happening just before we cruise... We'll try and make a dummy booking whilst onboard which can be transferred once we return and the cruises released... Happy, happy days!!!


----------



## CHEK

Well I can now join this thread as my lovely DH bought me a bracelet and 2 charms at the weekend  I had no idea he was thinking of purchasing one


----------



## TinkTatoo

CustardTart said:


> Lovely bracelet, Jakki - another silver/gold lover, I see!!! I'm hoping to add one final gold charm when we're in Florida. The puffed heart is so pretty - tho' sorry to hear about your husband going to hospital!!! Hope he is well now... ....



He's fine now thanks, he got sick through dehydration and while he was in first aid they discovered that his heart rate was very low. He spent two days in hospital, had loads of tests including minor surgery only to discover that he has a naturally low heart rate   Thankfully at the end of the day everything was OK and it could have been a lot worse, so the heart represents that time as well




CustardTart said:


> ...Me too!!! I love it when DCL build it up like this - so exciting!!!  We'll be in BLT on September 11 so I'll be primed and ready to find out what's happening just before we cruise... We'll try and make a dummy booking whilst onboard which can be transferred once we return and the cruises released... Happy, happy days!!!



You'll love BLT 

Enjoy the cruise


----------



## dolphingirl47

TinkTatoo said:


> I've just been catching up on everyone's bracelets and they're looking good   I also see we've gone one to another one of my fav topics (apart from food  ) DCL  We did our first taster 3 night cruise last summer and have a 4 night one booked for next summer. I'm just waiting for the new announcements on 11th to see what our plans might be for 2011
> 
> I bought 3 charms when we were away from Bond Jewelers in Tampa (we went there after a great day at the Big Cat Rescue sanctuary. They had a good selection of charms and I choose the Heart for DH (double significance after he spent 2 nights in a Florida hospital) and two gold spacers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will probably be it a while, until the new charms come out and I see something there I like.



That looks great. I heard the new charms are supposed to be stunning and there are meant to be some more enamel charms with the shinier finish like the butterflies, but the staff at my favourite Pandora stockist would not say any more than that.



CHEK said:


> Well I can now join this thread as my lovely DH bought me a bracelet and 2 charms at the weekend  I had no idea he was thinking of purchasing one



Welcome to the club! What charms did he get you?

Well, I have not bought mysylf any charms this month. I got three for my sister that I will give to her on her wedding cake on Saturday. I bought her the wedding cake, a blue Murano glass charm with flowers and the Chamilia Cinderella carriage.

Corinna


----------



## Cyrano

Having a peek at everyone's bracelets and charms as the shop Diane works in has decided to try out Pandora.
Think I may have to put the brakes on DW


----------



## wicket2005

Cyrano said:


> Having a peek at everyone's bracelets and charms as the shop Diane works in has decided to try out Pandora.
> Think I may have to put the brakes on DW



Yep, it is an expensive hobby on the other hand, you are never at a loss at what to buy for birthdays, Christmases or your 1st wedding anniversary.

Lovely updated bracelets.

Congrats Megan on getting a baby sister.


----------



## wideeyes

I'm bead shopping I wonder what I should buy.


----------



## Kirsteen

wideeyes said:


> I'm bead shopping I wonder what I should buy.



I wish I was bead shopping lol, the pumpkin is next on my hit list!!  What did you go for????


----------



## wideeyes

I got a pink bead for the bracelet I have already got and I also got a new bracelet, I haven't got any beads for the new one yet. I am trying to decide if I should go with blue or purple.

 I didn't want to get to many beads online for the one I have now as I don't know how many more I  can fit on with out trying them out as only have a little bit of room left.


----------



## wideeyes

This is what I got - http://www.johngreeddesign.co.uk/index.php?item_id=1256&show_details=1&

and I got the oxidised bracelet, both from John Greed.


----------



## CHEK

dolphingirl47 said:


> Welcome to the club! What charms did he get you?
> 
> Corinna



He got me 2 love heart charms  and they're lovely can't wait for a few more though.... I've been showing it to my Mum and Brother today, just a few hints for my birthday in a couple of months!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I received my Chamilia leather bracelet today. It came in a nice little tin. I really like it, but the clasp does not seem as heavy and as good quality-wise than my Pandora bracelets. I do hope that Pandora will ultimately do leather bracelets as well. I know that they have already started to do leather necklaces.

When I bought the Cinderella coach Chamilia charm for my sister, I tried on one of the Chamilia bangles. I really liked this. I have to check out how much this will be in the USA. Does anybody know if there are any Chamilia stockists in Orlando apart from at Disney. I assume that Disney will only sell the Disney charms and not the bracelets, bangles, etc.

Corinna


----------



## wideeyes

My new bracelet and charm arrived and I prefer the black bracelet to my silver one.


----------



## wicket2005

Sounds nice.


----------



## wideeyes

Today I got the cupcake for my new bracelet as the 3 of us spend alot of time in coffee shops. I also plan to get the owl & teddy bear as well soon. I am going to do it blue, probably won't go with my pink & green though.

I still have room for another charm for my other bracelet too.


----------



## Kirsteen

Hi girls, I think it's been asked before but I was just wondering how many pieces do you have on your completed bracelets?


----------



## dolphingirl47

From memory I have 26 charms on my completed bracelet including two spacers.

Corinna


----------



## Kirsteen

Thanks Corinna, I have about 40 on my wish list but I'm happy to add a Chamilia bangle to my list for my extra beads  I'll get a shock if my family don't ask me what I want for Christmas this year!!


----------



## CustardTart

dolphingirl47 said:


> I received my Chamilia leather bracelet today. It came in a nice little tin. I really like it, but the clasp does not seem as heavy and as good quality-wise than my Pandora bracelets. I do hope that Pandora will ultimately do leather bracelets as well. I know that they have already started to do leather necklaces.
> 
> When I bought the Cinderella coach Chamilia charm for my sister, I tried on one of the Chamilia bangles. I really liked this. I have to check out how much this will be in the USA. Does anybody know if there are any Chamilia stockists in Orlando apart from at Disney. I assume that Disney will only sell the Disney charms and not the bracelets, bangles, etc.
> 
> Corinna



Hi Corinna! Just to let you know they sell the charms and bracelets/bangles on the Magic - so no sales tax... 

I bought the final charm for my Pandora bracelet yesterday whilst we were in the port of St Thomas - the gold handbag!!! Again, it was the US price but no sales tax so every little helps...


----------



## dolphingirl47

CustardTart said:


> Hi Corinna! Just to let you know they sell the charms and bracelets/bangles on the Magic - so no sales tax...
> 
> I bought the final charm for my Pandora bracelet yesterday whilst we were in the port of St Thomas - the gold handbag!!! Again, it was the US price but no sales tax so every little helps...



Hi Karen, thanks for that. I start to feel for my poor onboard account already. Are you still on the Magic? Only 15 more days until I am back on my favourite ship.

Corinna


----------



## Lottie

CustardTart said:


> Hi Corinna! Just to let you know they sell the charms and bracelets/bangles on the Magic - so no sales tax...
> 
> I bought the final charm for my Pandora bracelet yesterday whilst we were in the port of St Thomas - the gold handbag!!! Again, it was the US price but no sales tax so every little helps...



Is that Pandora or Chamilia for sale on the Disney Magic.  We will be sailing on 21st November and I was going to purchase a Pandora bracelet and some charms in St. Thomas, where my daughter bought hers last year !


----------



## dolphingirl47

Lottie said:


> Is that Pandora or Chamilia for sale on the Disney Magic.  We will be sailing on 21st November and I was going to purchase a Pandora bracelet and some charms in St. Thomas, where my daughter bought hers last year !



Chamilia. They have a licensing deal with Disney. It was also a Chamilia bangle that I was looking for and did not think I would find a stockist in Orlando that would sell it to me. Pandora is fairly widely available in Orlando and also at most ports of call for DCL.

Corinna


----------



## hotfudgesundae

dolphingirl47 said:


> I received my Chamilia leather bracelet today. It came in a nice little tin. I really like it, but the clasp does not seem as heavy and as good quality-wise than my Pandora bracelets. I do hope that Pandora will ultimately do leather bracelets as well. I know that they have already started to do leather necklaces.
> 
> When I bought the Cinderella coach Chamilia charm for my sister, I tried on one of the Chamilia bangles. I really liked this. I have to check out how much this will be in the USA. Does anybody know if there are any Chamilia stockists in Orlando apart from at Disney. I assume that Disney will only sell the Disney charms and not the bracelets, bangles, etc.
> 
> Corinna



We were at MK yesterday and DH bought me a Mickey head charm and a hidden Mickey charm from Main Street and they do sell the bracelets there didnt see any bangles though.


----------



## dolphingirl47

hotfudgesundae said:


> We were at MK yesterday and DH bought me a Mickey head charm and a hidden Mickey charm from Main Street and they do sell the bracelets there didnt see any bangles though.



Thanks for that. It looks like I can get the Bangle on the Disney Magic though.

Corinna


----------



## irongirlof12

I got the *purple* enamel flower bead yesterday. I had treated myself to a new purple winter coat and top do I had to have a baed to match 

updated bracelet:


----------



## hotfudgesundae

irongirlof12 said:


> I got the *purple* enamel flower bead yesterday. I had treated myself to a new purple winter coat and top do I had to have a baed to match
> 
> updated bracelet:



Why not get two one for the coat and one for the top


----------



## CustardTart

dolphingirl47 said:


> Thanks for that. It looks like I can get the Bangle on the Disney Magic though.
> 
> Corinna



Hi Corrina!  I'm back today from THE most amazing trip - our time on the Magic was fabulous, the best ever...  Anyway, I noticed during the last couple of days onboard that the bangle was no longer on display in the Treasure Ketch, so I'm not sure how reliable the Magic is as a stockist...


----------



## CHEK

Has anyone ordered charms from Unforgettable moments? 

Thanks Karen


----------



## dolphingirl47

irongirlof12 said:


> I got the *purple* enamel flower bead yesterday. I had treated myself to a new purple winter coat and top do I had to have a baed to match
> 
> updated bracelet:



Your bracelet is coming along nicely and is looking gorgeous.

Corinna


----------



## dolphingirl47

CustardTart said:


> Hi Corrina!  I'm back today from THE most amazing trip - our time on the Magic was fabulous, the best ever...  Anyway, I noticed during the last couple of days onboard that the bangle was no longer on display in the Treasure Ketch, so I'm not sure how reliable the Magic is as a stockist...



I am glad that you had a wonderful trip. I will be on the Magic in less than a week and will be able to check the bangle situation out for myself. Worst case scenario, I but the bangle when I am back in the UK. My leather bracelet is still empty so I can fill this and then transfer the charms between that and the bangle.

Corinna


----------



## mrs-mac

CHEK said:


> Has anyone ordered charms from Unforgettable moments?
> 
> Thanks Karen



Yes l have and they were very good with quick delivery


----------



## wicket2005

Some of my charms.


----------



## Pinky166

Very nice Bev.


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks Claire.


----------



## wideeyes

great bracelets everyone.

I need to put a picture of mine up, I haven't posted one recently and I have had my new beads and new bracelet a few weeks.


----------



## wicket2005

New charms out today.  Think it was mememeaccessories that sent me an email about them.


----------



## CustardTart

Yes indeed! Here's a link showing the complete new collection...

I am especially delighted to finally see a palm tree...


----------



## Pinky166

I didn't realise they were out today. Thanks for posting. 

I too am glad to see a palm tree one.


----------



## Kirsteen

Just read the Me, Me, Me email and was delighted to see a Palm Tree bead too  

The Pandora pumpkin is next on my hit list. I was stupidly hoping that DH would buy one for me for DS's first birthday teehee what do you mean I can't get a present too?  but no such uck so I'll just have to buy it myself.


----------



## wideeyes

A picture at long last.


----------



## Pinky166

Kirsteen, I vote you buy the pumpkin for yourself for halloween. 

Looks fab Claire, what colour scheme are you doing for your new one?


----------



## wideeyes

Pinky166 said:


> Looks fab Claire, what colour scheme are you doing for your new one?



Just blue this time. With some silver & gold ones, I don't really like gold however I think it looks nice when there is a little with silver.


----------



## Pinky166

Sounds fab Claire. 


Well it's about time I uploaded my new charms that I bought in Orlando last month...... 

I got some black & grey glass beads:








Some of the new hearts one's:








Some more black ones & the ghost to represent my first MNSSHP:








An anchor to represent our first cruise and the shell with starfish to represent our return to Atlantis, we got married there 8 years ago and Lee bought me a starfish bracelet for our first week anniversary so this ties in with our return.  








Here are some updated pics of my bracelets:

























This one hasn't changed, I wanted to get one more Chamilia charms from wdw but they didn't have any other than one's I already have.


----------



## wideeyes

they are lovely beads Claire


----------



## The Fetherstons

Wow Claire your bracelets are looking fab really pretty


----------



## Pinky166

Thanks girls. 

I forgot to add my orange one.....


----------



## wideeyes

wow you have loads they are all lovely.


----------



## Pinky166

wideeyes said:


> wow you have loads they are all lovely.



 

Thanks Claire. I only have three bracelets but change the glass beads over to make different looks.


----------



## jjk

Claire your Bracelets are lovely


----------



## Pinky166

jjk said:


> Claire your Bracelets are lovely



Thanks hun.


----------



## wicket2005

Lovely bracelets.


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> Lovely bracelets.



Thanks hun. 


Anyone else bought any new one charm's lately?


----------



## CustardTart

Bracelets looking fab, Claire...

Just spotted this leather one...


----------



## Kirsteen

CustardTart said:


> Bracelets looking fab, Claire...
> 
> Just spotted this leather one...



Oooooo pretty


----------



## Pinky166

OOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooo I love it!!!!!! 


Where did you spot that hun? May have to beg Mr Santa for that!


----------



## Kirsteen

Pinky166 said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooo I love it!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Where did you spot that hun? May have to beg Mr Santa for that!



I think it's John Greed Claire


----------



## Pinky166

Kirsteen said:


> I think it's John Greed Claire



Yes its on there.   Thanks hun, I will add it to my list to Santa. 

BTW - I love the new pics in your sig, such a cutie pie.


----------



## dolphingirl47

CustardTart said:


> Yes indeed! Here's a link showing the complete new collection...
> 
> I am especially delighted to finally see a palm tree...



I love the palm tree, the leather bracelets and the new enamel charms



Pinky166 said:


> Sounds fab Claire.
> 
> 
> Well it's about time I uploaded my new charms that I bought in Orlando last month......
> 
> I got some black & grey glass beads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the new hearts one's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more black ones & the ghost to represent my first MNSSHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An anchor to represent our first cruise and the shell with starfish to represent our return to Atlantis, we got married there 8 years ago and Lee bought me a starfish bracelet for our first week anniversary so this ties in with our return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some updated pics of my bracelets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one hasn't changed, I wanted to get one more Chamilia charms from wdw but they didn't have any other than one's I already have.





Pinky166 said:


> Thanks girls.
> 
> I forgot to add my orange one.....



The bracelets look great.

I have not bought any charms in ages. I had a look in Orlando, but there was nothing that was really calling out to me and what I liked was no cheaper than here.

They did not have the Charmilia bangle either on the Magic or at WDW. I was going to get some of the charms on the Magic, but they charged $45 for the simple Sterling Silver ones. I did however get the Mickey charm from my Secret Mickey.

Corinna


----------



## Bolanette87

I have to update my pics! I've got a breast cancer awareness charm on my bracelet now... (And a wedding cake to come if Robert ever takes the hint to buy it! )....

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## jjk

I am soo excited (DH is not ) because a huge Pandora shop has just opened in Reading town centre, it such a lovely shop I am already in trouble as i couldnt leave without a new purple glass bead and a clip. will post an up dated piccie when i charge my camera


----------



## Pinky166

Ohhh thats fab Rachel. I wish there was one near me although I think Lee would be with your dh on this one. 

Can't wait to see your pic.


----------



## Megan!x

lovely bracelets 

my angel is going a dark gry colour and the silver is like coming off or something, does anyone know how to stop it?


----------



## dolphingirl47

This is just tarnish. There is no way to stop it, but if you use a jewellery polishing clothes on it, it should clean up nicely.

Corinna


----------



## BRobson

I gave in and bought a Pandora bracelet in Orlando last week with a pink glass bead a heart for Brian  and a handbag charm too !!!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

BRobson said:


> I gave in and bought a Pandora bracelet in Orlando last week with a pink glass bead a heart for Brian  and a handbag charm too !!!!



I hope that you enjoy your new bracelet.

Corinna


----------



## CustardTart

BRobson said:


> I gave in and bought a Pandora bracelet in Orlando last week with a pink glass bead a heart for Brian  and a handbag charm too !!!!



Yay!!!   They're very addictive but great fun AND we need a pic, Jackie!!!!


----------



## Pinky166

BRobson said:


> I gave in and bought a Pandora bracelet in Orlando last week with a pink glass bead a heart for Brian  and a handbag charm too !!!!



  That's fab Jackie!! As Karen said we need pics.......


----------



## BRobson

Has anyone seen these Spinning Rings - our local jewellers have them but I havent had a chance to try thrm on yet - they look very cute 

www.unforgettablemoments.co.uk


----------



## Kirsteen

Has anyone bought from this website recently? They have some good deals on Chamilia beads.


----------



## Ann B

Hi Everyone

I bought my first Pandora bracelet yesterday .
I am not getting it to my birthday though which is a few weeks time.  I got the bracelet a pink glass charm, a handbag (I am an bit of a handbag addict) and a round charm with lots of small hearts on it.  Would you recommend getting a safety chain for it?
It certainly seems to be addictive I keep trying to decide what to buy next and then an hour later change my mind to something else!!
How do you post photos to the website as I would love to share my bracelet once I get it.  All of your bracelets look gorgeous from your photos but I think it will take my years to complete mine.
A new Pandora shop has just opened in Edinburgh - very nice.

Ann


----------



## wicket2005

Welcome Ann, yes they are very addictive (and expensive).  Your bracelet sounds nice.

I usually use photobucket and upload my photo there, then there is an img code that I copy and paste into a reply box here.


----------



## Kirsteen

Hi Ann, 

 to the Pandora Addicts Club. A Pandora shop in Edinburgh you say!?! Prey tell?? I am an ickle 20 minutes from Edinburgh  You are in good company - I change my Pandora wishlist hourly.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Ann B said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I bought my first Pandora bracelet yesterday .
> I am not getting it to my birthday though which is a few weeks time.  I got the bracelet a pink glass charm, a handbag (I am an bit of a handbag addict) and a round charm with lots of small hearts on it.  Would you recommend getting a safety chain for it?
> It certainly seems to be addictive I keep trying to decide what to buy next and then an hour later change my mind to something else!!
> How do you post photos to the website as I would love to share my bracelet once I get it.  All of your bracelets look gorgeous from your photos but I think it will take my years to complete mine.
> A new Pandora shop has just opened in Edinburgh - very nice.
> 
> Ann



Hi Ann,
welcome to the club. I hope that you will enjoy your bracelet. Do you have a metal bracelet or one of the new leather ones?

I would recommend that you invest into a safety chain eventually. I got mine once the middle section was full on the first one and intend to do the same on the second one. Once that section is full, the bracelet gets quite heavy. What I would recommend getting sooner rather than later is clips. My charms constantly moved to the end of the bracelet until I got the clips.

Unless you have more will power than most of us, you will be surprised how quickly those bracelets fill up.

Corinna


----------



## Ann B

Kirsteen said:


> to the Pandora Addicts Club. A Pandora shop in Edinburgh you say!?! Prey tell?? I am an ickle 20 minutes from Edinburgh  You are in good company - I change my Pandora wishlist hourly.



Hi All

Thank you for the welcome everyone.
Kirsteen, the Pandora shop opened at the start of November and it is in the row of shops (expensive ones) beside Harvey Nicks, at the back of St James shopping centre.  Can't remember the name of the street I'm affraid.
I bought the silver bracelet and can't wait to add to it.
Ann


----------



## Kirsteen

Ann B said:


> Hi All
> 
> Thank you for the welcome everyone.
> Kirsteen, the Pandora shop opened at the start of November and it is in the row of shops (expensive ones) beside Harvey Nicks, at the back of St James shopping centre.  Can't remember the name of the street I'm affraid.
> I bought the silver bracelet and can't wait to add to it.
> Ann



 I know the the ones you mean Ann - I can feel a trip for DH, DS and I coming on... purely to visit Princess Street Gardens of course with a slight detour  it would be rude not to visit the Pandora shop after coming ALL that way   I have the silver bracelet too.

Does anyone know if the Pandora beads fit on the Chamilia bangle (not the bracelet version)?


----------



## wicket2005

Megan!x said:


> lovely bracelets
> 
> my angel is going a dark gry colour and the silver is like coming off or something, does anyone know how to stop it?



The silver won't come off as it is made from solid silver.  As Corinna said it should be just tarnish.  What you do have to watch is spraying perfume on it as this will turn the charms black and I don't think you can polish it off.


----------



## Kell-Bell

Hello all 

I haven't read all the posts (there are alot!!!)

But just wanted to share, I got 5 new charms for my braclet yesterday for my birthday 2 were the same so get to go and pick a new one!!

I had already (in the order I was given them) The cupcake, the ghost, hangbag (with pink stone) christmas tree, elf (?) Octupus, green jewwled one, horseshoe.
Then yesterday I got 2 suitcases!, the shoe (dangly one) scorpio star sign and the pumpkin!

Ooooh what shall I change the spare suitcase for! Although you'd be right to think I would need 2 suitcases for the amount I pack and then buy when I'm on hols!!!!! 

There is a Pandora shop that opened in The Oracle shopping centre (in Reading) so am going to have lots of fun picking a new charm!


----------



## Kirsteen

Hi girls, Can you remind me what the 10% code is for Acotis? (at least I think there was a 10% code! lol). Thanks, Kxx


----------



## Pinky166

Kirsteen, it is either loyal or loyalty. I can't remember exactly but try both.


----------



## jjk

Kell-Bell said:


> There is a Pandora shop that opened in The Oracle shopping centre (in Reading) so am going to have lots of fun picking a new charm!




I spend far too much of my time in there, i just dont tell my hubby


----------



## Kirsteen

Pinky166 said:


> Kirsteen, it is either loyal or loyalty. I can't remember exactly but try both.



Thanks Claire, I just searched the thread for loyalty and it came up a few times  Now to email that along with the link to Acotis to my Dad


----------



## Kirsteen

The Pandora questions are coming think and fast from me today! What lenght of safety chain do you recommend for a 19cm bracelet? xx


----------



## Kirsteen

Kirsteen said:


> The Pandora questions are coming think and fast from me today! What lenght of safety chain do you recommend for a 19cm bracelet? xx



And another one - does any one know if Pandora beads fit on the Chamilia bangle (the solid one)? Thanks Kxx


----------



## Ann B

This is my first try at posting a photo of my Pandora bracelet that I got for my birthday last week.  Hope it works!!
Going to buy some clips for it later this week as I got some Christmas money early.


----------



## wicket2005

Looks lovely Ann.


----------



## Megan!x

i got some silver polish to get rid of the tarnish 

lovley bracelet ann 

what charms everyone wanting for christmas  ?


----------



## kieras nana

my husband is getting me,the together forever one,the dice one,as i love las vegas & the monkey one,as we have just been to mexico & went to see the spider monkeys in the jungle,where you get to go in the cage,with them.we were in there about an hour & it was amazing.
i have bought my 9 year old grandaughter one,for christmas.so far i have bought her the monkey charm,the heart with,the pink stone in & i am hunting for the christmas tree,but can't seem to find it.this is the one,she is asking santa for,so really need to find it.
tracy


----------



## Pinky166

I've just pm'd you Tracy with a place where they have the xmas tree charm in stock with free delivery.


----------



## Clare D

I vistited the new Pandora shop in Birmingham today. As part of their grand opening if you spent £40 or more you had a go on the lucky dip boxes. There were 90 boxes some filled with Pandora goodies. The lady who went before me won the silver bracelet with the gold clasp and I won the silver heart with the pink stones in 
From the store I bought the Buddha (which is a Pandora store exclusive) and the white morano glass with the dark purple/blue flowers on it. My bracelet is coming on and I will get round to posting a pic soon - will have to read up again how to do this and get DH to help.
I was very impressed with the store as it was filled with all the lovely Pandora things and was done in such a way that there wasn't so much to look at you were lost.
I am going to the Westfield in London again later this month so will update what that store is like.


----------



## kieras nana

thanks claire!
i have just ordered it
tracy


----------



## CustardTart

Kirsteen said:


> And another one - does any one know if Pandora beads fit on the Chamilia bangle (the solid one)? Thanks Kxx



Sorry for not replying sooner, Kirsteen - yes, the Pandora charms do fit the Chamilia bangle...


----------



## CustardTart

Clare D said:


> I vistited the new Pandora shop in Birmingham today. As part of their grand opening if you spent £40 or more you had a go on the lucky dip boxes. There were 90 boxes some filled with Pandora goodies. The lady who went before me won the silver bracelet with the gold clasp and I won the silver heart with the pink stones in
> From the store I bought the Buddha (which is a Pandora store exclusive) and the white morano glass with the dark purple/blue flowers on it. My bracelet is coming on and I will get round to posting a pic soon - will have to read up again how to do this and get DH to help...



Sounds fab, Clare - how cool to have a lucky dip!!! 

I'm hoping to go to the Pandora store in Bluewater next week with Claire (Pinky166)!!! Can't wait - I haven't been in ages...


----------



## Clare D

CustardTart said:


> Sounds fab, Clare - how cool to have a lucky dip!!!
> 
> I'm hoping to go to the Pandora store in Bluewater next week with Claire (Pinky166)!!! Can't wait - I haven't been in ages...



2 Pandora addicts shopping together, lock up your purses girls! Have a great shopping trip


----------



## CustardTart

Clare D said:


> 2 Pandora addicts shopping together, lock up your purses girls! Have a great shopping trip



Thank you!!!    

I don't know about Claire, but I'm primed and ready to go!!! My credit cards are polished and and assembled in spending limit order - highest first...  

Don't tell anyone, but I'm thinking of getting the green Murano gold charm - it's Christmassy!!!


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> I'm hoping to go to the Pandora store in Bluewater next week with Claire (Pinky166)!!! Can't wait - I haven't been in ages...



 We definately need to go there. 




Clare D said:


> 2 Pandora addicts shopping together, lock up your purses girls! Have a great shopping trip



   





CustardTart said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> I don't know about Claire, but I'm primed and ready to go!!! My credit cards are polished and and assembled in spending limit order - highest first...
> 
> Don't tell anyone, but I'm thinking of getting the green Murano gold charm - it's Christmassy!!!




I am raring to go!  My credit cards are already trembling with fear! 

Ooooo very nice!


----------



## floramidge

I spy with my little eye-

2 Pandora bags, with my name on the labels under the Christmas Tree!!

Yippee.


----------



## dolphingirl47

My mum has warned me that there is a late birthday/ early Christmas present winging its way over from Germany that apparently contains three Pandora charms from my parents and one from my sister. I can't wait to see what they have chosen for me.

Corinna


----------



## torsie24

Oooh I can't wait for Christmas! My bracelet has gone so long without a new charm, and I'll be getting 2 on Xmas day.  I'm sure a lot of us will have photos to post then!


----------



## torsie24

Eeeeee - so I was expecting to get 2 charms today (one from Jack, and one from my Mum), and I got 3!!! 

Here's my bracelet now all updated.






Mum got me the one with mother of pearl hearts.

Jack got me the pink glass one with the flowers

And Bella and Boo (so Jack really!) got me the birdie. (He kept telling me they'd caught me a present) 

I'm such a lucky girl today.


----------



## jjk

I have 4 new charms from Hubby and the boys for cristmas, I got the Ghost,Pumpkin,suitcase and a lovely flower charm

here is an updated piccie  







lovely bracelet Torsie


----------



## wicket2005

Lovely bracelets. My DH bought me ying and yang and tree of life charms, my DM and DD got me the snowman and Dsis and partner got me a dangly daisy one - I am well chuffed.


----------



## Danauk

Lovely bracelets everyone. Although not Pandora my best friends bought me a lovelinks bracelet (with a red crystal heart clasp) and 2 charms (pink crystal barral and july crystal heart birthstone) for Christmas - I have very generous best friends! I then used some of my christmas money to buy 3 more charms today, I ordered a dice charm as I love Las vegas and 2 pink glass charms. Once they arrive I'll post a picture. And as requested by my DH I have created a list of charms I like so he knows what to buy for future occasions!!


----------



## Pinky166

Oooooh lots of lovely new charms ladies! 

I got 5 new one's and will post a pic soon, when I find my camera cable.


----------



## BRobson

I got 2 charms from the kids 

Molly picked the ghost cause we had the best night ever at our first MNSSHP  

Lewis picked the suitcase cause I am always going on about holidays


----------



## Megan!x

lovley new charms everyone 

<a href="http://s763.photobucket.com/albums/xx275/Megan01234/?action=view&current=IMG_0295.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i763.photobucket.com/albums/xx275/Megan01234/IMG_0295.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

for chrisatmas i got a flower saftey chain, elephant, heart, ghost, bluse clustery thing, and a diamondy blue one for my pandora  and for my lovelinks a m & r  xxx


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Lovely braclets, I'm kinda getting tempted now by the Pandora charms lol. Help!


----------



## Kirsteen

Lovely bracelets everyone. 

I got 7 new charms from Santa:

Mum heart
Cinders Coach
Letter J
2 Pink glass beads
Gingerbread man
Sunburst clip

And a pink leather bracelet - I am a lucky girl but then I have been so good all year 

Here are some piccies:


----------



## wicket2005

Nice bracelets.

Emma you have done really well avoiding the charms since last Feb when this thread took off. 


----------



## buzz for boys

Wow gorgeous bracelets everyone !! I love these bracelets but boy they are expensive!! Im intent on getting a Tiffanys bracelet when we go to orlando next then ill work on hubby for one of these beauties !!


----------



## Ann B

Happy New Year everyone.
Here is an updated photo of my bracelet.  I got the suitcase from my husband for Christmas and bought the clips and spotty pink murano with some Christmas money.  I have become totally addicted and am busy planning my next charm.
Your bracelets are all looking lovely.
Ann


----------



## dolphingirl47

I got the pumpkin from my sister and the little bird, the frog and the angel from my parents. They are still in their box at the moment. I have to put them on the bracelet and then take an updated photo.

I really wanted to get the palm tree in Dubai, but could not find any Pandora stockists. So I will get this one in due course.

Corinna


----------



## Pinky166

Lovely new charms everyone, didn't we all do well. 

Here are some pics as promised of the charms I got for christmas.


One I have been wanting since I first laid my eyes on it.... 








A black gem one....







Hubby chose Red as my next colour scheme....


----------



## torsie24

Gorgeous Claire, where did you get the awesome storage box?


----------



## Megan!x

Hey 

i was just wondering if anyone know any of the new pandora/chamilia/ lovelinks ect... charms coming out in spring? xxx


----------



## Pinky166

torsie24 said:


> Gorgeous Claire, where did you get the awesome storage box?



Sorry hun I missed your question.

It's a Pandora jewellery box, I got it from the US. I ordered it online & had it shipped to my hotel whilst I was there in September. They don't sell them over here.


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> It's a Pandora jewellery box, I got it from the US. I ordered it online & had it shipped to my hotel whilst I was there in September. They don't sell them over here.



And the lovely lady gave me one for Christmas too - I ADORE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

It's so useful and really protects the charms - thank you, hun.. xxx


----------



## Pinky166

Megan!x said:


> Hey
> 
> i was just wondering if anyone know any of the new pandora/chamilia/ lovelinks ect... charms coming out in spring? xxx



I haven't seen anything yet Megan.




CustardTart said:


> And the lovely lady gave me one for Christmas too - *I ADORE IT*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Not as much as I adore my lovely Palm tree charm. 

It finishes off my silver/gold & pink bracelet perfectly. I have been fiddling & changing things around with my bracelets today.


----------



## Ann B

20% off some Pandora on this website 
www.asquithsjewellers.co.uk
I have never used them but thought this might be of use to someone!
Ann


----------



## CustardTart

I realised I hadn't seen this thread for a while so decided to resurrect it!!!  

Tho' I imagine all those peeps who don't "get" Pandora had rather hoped it had bitten the dust...    *Never!!!* 

Anyway, I don't think I have posted an updated picture of my bracelet for _ages_!!! So here it is - all finally completed... 






It represents all the people and things that I love - I can't tell you how much happiness it gives me to be continually reminded of my much missed Mum in this way. It seems a fitting tribute.  I also think she'd be pleased that I haven't paid full UK price for any of the charms...   

I'm probably going to make a start on a second one when I go away in March - my plan is to create a bracelet to represent _places_ that are important to me. However, in the interest of my bank account, that's _definitely_ going to be a much more leisurely labour of love... 

Anyone else have a bracelet to share???


----------



## Ann B

I lvoe your bracelet CustardTart.  Have you any plans for your next bracelet? 
I hear that the prices in the US are going up in March.  I think it is going to be $35 instead of $25 for a silver charm.


----------



## laluna

Claire/Pinky,

I hope you dont mind me barging in and asking but I am really keen to get my sister a box for her birthday. We go out to Florida at Easter so I could order it then. Would you mind sharing where exactly you ordered it from please?


----------



## TinkTatoo

CustardTart said:


> ....



Lovely bracelet 

I added a gold Disney Mickey spacer to mine in October but not seen anything else that has caught my eye lately


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


>




Ohhhh that looks fab. 




laluna said:


> Claire/Pinky,
> 
> I hope you dont mind me barging in and asking but I am really keen to get my sister a box for her birthday. We go out to Florida at Easter so I could order it then. Would you mind sharing where exactly you ordered it from please?



I'll look back through my emails to find my order confirmation as I can't remember where I got it off the top of my head.


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Karen your braclet is lovely!


----------



## torsie24

This is mine currently. 






The next two charms I'll be adding are these:











To stick with my white and pink theme.

Sadly won't be until my birthday in May though I imagine.


----------



## laluna

Pinky166 said:


> I'll look back through my emails to find my order confirmation as I can't remember where I got it off the top of my head.



Thanks I would be really grateful.


----------



## wideeyes

CustardTart said:


>



That is a lovely bracelet

I got some Chamillia Disney charms at WDW, $24 compared to £32 here, I had to really.


----------



## wideeyes

torsie24 said:


> The next two charms I'll be adding are these:



I have that one. 

I love the 2nd one too, I have been admiring it for a while.


----------



## Danauk

Here is my bracelet so far. I got the bracelet and the pink crystal charm and the birthstone pendant charm from my best friends for christmas and I have been adding to it since. I have a lovelinks bracelet not Pandora but they are very similar (and just as expensive lol!!) The crown reminds me of Disney and the dice as I love Las Vegas!!


----------



## cherry-pops

Danauk said:


> Here is my bracelet so far. I got the bracelet and the pink crystal charm and the birthstone pendant charm from my best friends for christmas and I have been adding to it since. I have a lovelinks bracelet not Pandora but they are very similar (and just as expensive lol!!) The crown reminds me of Disney and the dice as I love Las Vegas!!


 Wow! I have a Lovelinks bracelet too and it's almost full! I got some gift vouchers for our local jeweller for Christmas and I have yet to pick out some new links - I'm really loving the crown, it's a perfect representation of Disney and will remind me of my recent trip! I hope that they have one in our local jeweller by the time I get down there to choose. Thanks for sharing! 

I'll try and take a picture of my bracelet this week so you can all see my charms and links.


----------



## LoodlesNoodles

All of you ladies have lovely bracelets. I got mine just this week (late I know!) and love it so much - will post pics once I can.


----------



## dolphingirl47

CustardTart said:


> I realised I hadn't seen this thread for a while so decided to resurrect it!!!
> 
> Tho' I imagine all those peeps who don't "get" Pandora had rather hoped it had bitten the dust...    *Never!!!*
> 
> Anyway, I don't think I have posted an updated picture of my bracelet for _ages_!!! So here it is - all finally completed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It represents all the people and things that I love - I can't tell you how much happiness it gives me to be continually reminded of my much missed Mum in this way. It seems a fitting tribute.  I also think she'd be pleased that I haven't paid full UK price for any of the charms...
> 
> I'm probably going to make a start on a second one when I go away in March - my plan is to create a bracelet to represent _places_ that are important to me. However, in the interest of my bank account, that's _definitely_ going to be a much more leisurely labour of love...
> 
> Anyone else have a bracelet to share???



I love the bracelet and also the idea for the next one.

I have kind of run out of steam as far as Pandora is concerned. I still have not added the charms I got for Christmas to my bracelet. Actually, I am not entirely sure where the bracelet even is at the moment. Other things have just taken over at the moment.

Corinna


----------



## CustardTart

Ann B said:


> I lvoe your bracelet CustardTart.  Have you any plans for your next bracelet?
> I hear that the prices in the US are going up in March.  I think it is going to be $35 instead of $25 for a silver charm.


Thank you. I certainly have!! Watch this space... 



TinkTatoo said:


> Lovely bracelet
> 
> I added a gold Disney Mickey spacer to mine in October but *not seen anything else that has caught my eye lately*


IKWYM Jakki - however, I'm just going to take my sweet time and only buy ones that I really love... 



thelittlemermaid83 said:


> Karen your braclet is lovely!



Thank you, Emma... 


torsie24 said:


> This is mine currently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next two charms I'll be adding are these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To stick with my white and pink theme.
> 
> Sadly won't be until my birthday in May though I imagine.


Gorgeous bracelet, Torsie - I love the pink and white theme... 



wideeyes said:


> That is a lovely bracelet
> 
> I got some Chamillia Disney charms at WDW, $24 compared to £32 here, *I had to really*.


Yes you did, Claire!!!  I'm looking forward to adding one in WDW...



Danauk said:


> Here is my bracelet so far. I got the bracelet and the pink crystal charm and the birthstone pendant charm from my best friends for christmas and I have been adding to it since. I have a lovelinks bracelet not Pandora but they are very similar (and just as expensive lol!!) The crown reminds me of Disney and the dice as I love Las Vegas!!


I LOVE the crown!!! It's gorgeous!!!  I've not seen much Lovelinks but I like those charms very much... 



LoodlesNoodles said:


> All of you ladies have lovely bracelets. I got mine just this week (late I know!) and love it so much - will post pics once I can.


Look forward to seeing it! 



dolphingirl47 said:


> I love the bracelet and also the idea for the next one.
> 
> I have kind of run out of steam as far as Pandora is concerned. I still have not added the charms I got for Christmas to my bracelet. Actually, I am not entirely sure where the bracelet even is at the moment. Other things have just taken over at the moment.
> 
> Corinna


That's a shame, Corinna - maybe our thread will perk up your interest once you have the time again...


----------



## CustardTart

I've made a _little_ start on the new bracelet...






Actually, I'm cheating as I already had the bracelet and the green Murano charm but the little silver/rose gold acorn is brand spanking new!!! It isn't from Pandora  but a Clogau Gold charm (they also sell the bracelets) and I just fell in love with it as I adore rose gold. Plus it's a reminder all the fab family holidays I spent in Wales as a child. Colour scheme for this one is going to be green, brown and blue to represent the earth's landscape - oh, and because it's completely different from my other bracelet!! 
  

Anyone else got some Pandorapics to share??????????????


----------



## Pinky166

Oooh that's fab Kaz.  I love the rose gold.


----------



## Kirsteen

Oooh that's pretty Karen, I love your idea for your new bracelet. And your first bracelet looks gorgeous too 

The Chamilia Eeyore with the gold bow arrived on my doorstep yesterday from Acotis for the bargain price of £35  (I had seen it advertised on the H Samuel website for £50)  It's not for me though, it's for my Mum's birthday  I'm just about to order the Pandora black leather bracelet and pisces bead for my friends 30th birthday (the very friend that got my addicted to Pandora in the first place) 

Those Lovelink beads are gorgeous, does anyone know if they fit on the Pandora bracelet?


----------



## CustardTart

Kirsteen said:


> Oooh that's pretty Karen, I love your idea for your new bracelet. And your first bracelet looks gorgeous too
> 
> The Chamilia Eeyore with the gold bow arrived on my doorstep yesterday from Acotis for the bargain price of £35  (I had seen it advertised on the H Samuel website for £50)  It's not for me though, it's for my Mum's birthday  I'm just about to order the Pandora black leather bracelet and pisces bead for my friends 30th birthday (the very friend that got my addicted to Pandora in the first place)


Thanks...  
I've just had a look at the Chamilia offerings on the Acotis website and they have loads that are _substantially_ reduced!!!! Including their gold bracelets!!!  I have coveted a gold Pandora bracelet _forever_ but the high price tag is crazy!!! The Chamilia one is almost half the price...  What's a girl to do...? 



Kirsteen said:


> Those Lovelink beads are gorgeous, does anyone know if they fit on the Pandora bracelet?


I believe they do, Kirsteen - I think it's just that Pandora charms won't fit on a Lovelinks bracelet...


----------



## wideeyes

CustardTart said:


> I've made a _little_ start on the new bracelet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm cheating as I already had the bracelet and the green Murano charm but the little silver/rose gold acorn is brand spanking new!!! It isn't from Pandora  but a Clogau Gold charm (they also sell the bracelets) and I just fell in love with it as I adore rose gold. Plus it's a reminder all the fab family holidays I spent in Wales as a child. Colour scheme for this one is going to be green, brown and blue to represent the earth's landscape - oh, and because it's completely different from my other bracelet!!
> 
> 
> Anyone else got some Pandorapics to share??????????????



That is lovely, I love the Oxidised silver. 
I am going to get a silver Chamilia bracelet for my Disney beads and then use my oxidised silver for a new Pandora. I should of got one at WDW for  $40.


----------



## CustardTart

*www.unforgettablemoments.co.uk are offering a 20% discount off Pandora until February 12th... Just enter STORYWHEELS during the Checkout...*


----------



## kieras nana

just tried it.you have to spend over £100
tracy


----------



## CustardTart

kieras nana said:


> just tried it.you have to spend over £100
> tracy


That's very naughty as it doesn't mention a minimum spend in the email!!!


----------



## irongirlof12

oops - i've just spent £115. and got 20% off  I had to do it


----------



## oceanscape

I love the look of these! Are there any shops where I can go and see them in the flesh before buying online??


----------



## kieras nana

there are specialist pandora shops,or local jewellery shops,that may stock them.in our town,it is an independant jewellery shop,but if you have a search on google,you will get a list of stockists.
tracy


----------



## Danauk

I just ordered 2 new charms!!





The zebra to remind me of our WDW trip last summer to AKL where we watched zebras from our balcony each day.





Wine bottle as I love wine but have decided to give up alcohol for lent this year, so hopefully it will be a reminder once lent starts!!


----------



## CustardTart

Danauk said:


> I just ordered 2 new charms!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The zebra to remind me of our WDW trip last summer to AKL where we watched zebras from our balcony each day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wine bottle as I love wine but have decided to give up alcohol for lent this year, so hopefully it will be a reminder once lent starts!!



Fab charms! I love the bottle of wine! Having (finally) finished off all our Christmas wine, I'm starting a booze-free month tomorrow so could do with that charm myself...


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> Fab charms! I love the bottle of wine! Having (finally) finished off all our Christmas wine, *I'm starting a booze-free month tomorrow* so could do with that charm myself...



 With the exception of our lunch date I hope!!!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I love the Zebra charm. Is this Pandora?


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> With the exception of our lunch date I hope!!!!



Just a Diet Coke and a wine gum for me please... 



dolphingirl47 said:


> I love the Zebra charm. Is this Pandora?


I think it's Lovelinks, Corinna...


----------



## Danauk

dolphingirl47 said:


> I love the Zebra charm. Is this Pandora?


 
No it is a lovelinks charm, but they do fit on pandora bracelets.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Thanks, maybe I have to check out Lovelinks.

Corinna


----------



## irongirlof12

awwwww I lOve that zebra-


----------



## BRobson

2 Pandora bags from my friends tonight - cant wait till my birthday to open them and then I will post picture


----------



## LoodlesNoodles

This is mine so far:




and close up:




I have the chicken (because we used to keep chickens and I luffs the little brockadoos), the orange swirl glass bead, the teacup (love tea, yum), and the hedgehog (because it is undeniably cute, like me- or not, as many will surely say ) . 

I won't be able to afford getting any more for a little while, my bank balance will not allow it. Especially as I also have a Nomination bracelet too:




which has a peridot (my birthdstone - August), a star, a teddy bear, a penguin...




...a rainbow, a bee, 2 hearts (1 red, 1 green), Batman symbol and a flower made out of blue stones (though I don't think that one got pictured. 

I also have a giraffe http://www.hebejewellery.co.uk/giraffe-enamel-charm.html which I haven't put on it yet.


----------



## Stefy

Whew, have finally gone through the whole thread 

Some beautiful bracelet creations ladies   Its nice to see how other people wear theirs and what charms they have.

I got my first Silver Pandora braclet for Christmas with three Murano beads.  Have gone for a light colour theme of pink and greeny blues.

Since then I have aquired 6 charms/beads (7 but I have stored that away as its a special Disney present to myself for our trip this year), which are:

Snowman - Christmas present from parents
Christmass Tree with Gold Star - Christmas present to myself
Bear - Present from DF (he calls me his bear)
Piglet & Tigger - Valentines Day present from DF
Marie Curie Daffodil - Bought today, just had to get it as I always get a Daffodil when they come out and I support various Cancer Charities too.
















Just seen this, new charms/beads coming in April

http://www.asquithsjewellers.co.uk/acatalog/Chamilia_Bead_-_Disney.html


----------



## CustardTart

Fab bracelet and I _love_ the Daffodil charm, Stefy!!!  I will have to get that as I always support the Cancer charities...


----------



## Stefy

Thanx, I got it in Ernest Jones, £30 with £5 going to Marie Curie (although personally for that much money at least £10 should go towards it rather than £5).


----------



## Pinky166

Ooooh I love the Daffodil charm too. 

Fab bracelets Stefy & LoodlesNoodles.


----------



## kieras nana

i'm gonna get,one of the breast cancer charms,as my sister,went through breast cancer last year.i quite like the ribbon one,with little pink stones,but the picture on the ernest jones website,does it no favours,it doesn't look particularly well made.there is another one,which is round,with a pattern on,but it doesn't say,breast cancer to me,if you know what i mean!
my bracelet,will then be complete
tracy


----------



## CustardTart

kieras nana said:


> i'm gonna get,one of the breast cancer charms,as my sister,went through breast cancer last year.i quite like the ribbon one,with little pink stones,but the picture on the ernest jones website,does it no favours,it doesn't look particularly well made.there is another one,which is round,with a pattern on,but it doesn't say,breast cancer to me,if you know what i mean!
> my bracelet,will then be complete
> tracy



I have this one




in memory of my Mum...  It's lovely and I treasure it...


----------



## kieras nana

CustardTart said:


> I have this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in memory of my Mum...  It's lovely and I treasure it...



thats the one i like!
is it as nice as all the others,because as i said,its a really poor picture,on the ernest jones site & it put me off,but i would love it,because to me,it symbolises breast cancer & after my sister,having her masectomy & then being given the all clear,it is one charm,that will mean so much to me.
if you tell me,its just as nice,as all the other charms,i will order it today
tracy


----------



## Stefy

Pinky166 said:


> Ooooh I love the Daffodil charm too.
> 
> Fab bracelets Stefy & LoodlesNoodles.



Thank you, I love it   The colours go really well too, am not keen on enamel charms, but this one was the exception.


----------



## CustardTart

kieras nana said:


> thats the one i like!
> is it as nice as all the others,because as i said,its a really poor picture,on the ernest jones site & it put me off,but i would love it,because to me,it symbolises breast cancer & after my sister,having her masectomy & then being given the all clear,it is one charm,that will mean so much to me.
> if you tell me,its just as nice,as all the other charms,i will order it today
> tracy



I had a look on the Ernest Jones website and checked out the pic - I can see what you mean. TBH I think it's the best Breast Cancer charm out there so I'd take a chance - I've found a lot of them can look a bit ropey on the internet but are really nice in real life...


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> I had a look on the Ernest Jones website and checked out the pic - I can see what you mean. TBH I think it's the best Breast Cancer charm out there so I'd take a chance - I've found a lot of them can look a bit ropey on the internet but are really nice in real life...



I agree some of the ones I have bought have been much better than expected from the online photos. 

Go for it Tracy, you can always send it back if your not happy.


----------



## kieras nana

i have ordered it
all my charms,mean something to me,but this one,will be extra special!
thanks for the advice
tracy


----------



## Tinks1984

Oooo I've made the thread pop up again! 

Just to add, I've never really taken much interest in the Pandora bracelets - until now! DBF's treated me for my birthday and I am now the proud owner of one  And from hopping through this thread...I see they can be dangerous little things! 

I'll try post a picture over the weekend, but I only have two charms on there at the moment  Not half as impressive as many I've seen on here! They're so lovely girls!


----------



## CustardTart

Tinks1984 said:


> Oooo I've made the thread pop up again!
> 
> Just to add, I've never really taken much interest in the Pandora bracelets - until now! DBF's treated me for my birthday and I am now the proud owner of one  And from hopping through this thread...I see they can be dangerous little things!
> 
> I'll try post a picture over the weekend, but I only have two charms on there at the moment  Not half as impressive as many I've seen on here! They're so lovely girls!


How fab - nice boyfriend!!!  IMO they make a _great_ gift!!  I'm sure you will find yours to be addictive but I'm finding (with my 2nd one, I'm ashamed to say!) that it's more fun building it slowly... 

Have fun...


----------



## kieras nana

got my breast cancer one
i really wish my camera,would take a decent close up photo,as my bracelet is now complete
it's 12mp,but rubbish at close ups.
took my grandaughter to chester on wed & as we came out of the carpark,we hit a pandora shop,head onshe was so excited,as she has never seen,one of their shops before.bless her,she had a really hard time choosing! in the end,she went for the teddy bear,as she loves her build a bear,brownie.i might get her the safety chain,for easter,as she has quite a few charms on it now,shes only 9,but she loves her bracelet & we really enjoy,collecting the charms together
tracy


----------



## Pinky166

Tinks1984 said:


> Oooo I've made the thread pop up again!
> 
> Just to add, I've never really taken much interest in the Pandora bracelets - until now! DBF's treated me for my birthday and I am now the proud owner of one  And from hopping through this thread...I see they can be dangerous little things!
> 
> I'll try post a picture over the weekend, but I only have two charms on there at the moment  Not half as impressive as many I've seen on here! They're so lovely girls!




Sounds lovely Rachel. I look forward to seeing your piccie. 




kieras nana said:


> got my breast cancer one
> i really wish my camera,would take a decent close up photo,as my bracelet is now complete
> it's 12mp,but rubbish at close ups.
> took my grandaughter to chester on wed & as we came out of the carpark,we hit a pandora shop,head onshe was so excited,as she has never seen,one of their shops before.bless her,she had a really hard time choosing! in the end,she went for the teddy bear,as she loves her build a bear,brownie.i might get her the safety chain,for easter,as she has quite a few charms on it now,shes only 9,but she loves her bracelet & we really enjoy,collecting the charms together
> tracy



Glad you got your BC one, are you pleased with the quality? 

What a lovely thing to have in common with your GD.


----------



## kieras nana

yes! definately pleased with the quality
i love it
tracy


----------



## weasty

hello found this forum today. lots of nice bracelets  I just go tmy first pandora today I will take a picture in a little bit and post it here for everyone to see. I'm very impressed with how nice they are.


----------



## Pinky166

kieras nana said:


> yes! definately pleased with the quality
> i love it
> tracy



Thats fab. 




weasty said:


> hello found this forum today. lots of nice bracelets  I just go tmy first pandora today I will take a picture in a little bit and post it here for everyone to see. I'm very impressed with how nice they are.




 to the Pandora addicts club. 

(I think you need to have 10 posts before you can add a photo)


----------



## Stefy

Welcome, let the madness begin 

Question for you guys, is there a store in Orlando I can buy the Pandora Jewelry box from?


----------



## aaronandterri

yep in the florida mall, very reasonably price paandora is ther too!


----------



## Pinky166

I thought I would post an updated pic of one of my bracelets as i've been playing around with it and added the red charms I got for Christmas & my new rose charm (thanks Karen ).

I think it needs some more Red ones to balance it out, I hope they bring some more red ones out this Spring.  







A close up of the Rose charm.


----------



## Ann B

Pinky166 said:


> I thought I would post an updated pic of one of my bracelets as i've been playing around with it and added the red charms I got for Christmas & my new rose charm (thanks Karen ).
> 
> I think it needs some more Red ones to balance it out, I hope they bring some more red ones out this Spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the Rose charm.



Your bracelet is looking gorgeous.  I love the mix of red and black!!


----------



## weasty

wow your bracelet is beautiful I also love the red and black theme


----------



## weasty

Here is mine I decided to fill it up right away because I just love all the carms so much I couldnt decide on just a few. I plan on getting another one  and filling it up slowly over time with different beads.


----------



## Pinky166

Thats very pretty Weasty.  We have quite a few charms in common, more so on my pink/silver & gold bracelet than the black & red one I posted a pic of earlier.


----------



## CustardTart

*Love* the red and black bracelet, Claire - it's my fave colour combo at the moment!!!  Mmmm, that rose charm is simply fah-bu-lous!!!


----------



## Tinks1984

Oooo love the two new additions  They're so lovely! 

I've been meaning to get a picture on of mine since the weekend and I've not managed it yet. Maybe I'll wait til I have a few more charms though, as I only have three and a safety chain, no where near as impressive as these lovely ones being posted


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> *Love* the red and black bracelet, Claire - it's my fave colour combo at the moment!!!  Mmmm, that rose charm is simply fah-bu-lous!!!



Thanks hun.....I guess the person who bought it for me has good taste. 




Tinks1984 said:


> Oooo love the two new additions  They're so lovely!
> 
> I've been meaning to get a picture on of mine since the weekend and I've not managed it yet. Maybe I'll wait til I have a few more charms though, as I only have three and a safety chain, no where near as impressive as these lovely ones being posted




Oh Rachel, definately post a photo hun.  Watching it slowly take shape is all part of the fun.


----------



## Stefy

aaronandterri said:


> yep in the florida mall, very reasonably price paandora is ther too!



Thanx, is it an actual Pandora store?  I so need something bigger to put my bracelet in as its starting to fill up well, only problem is when I put it in the box it doesn't really fit properly and I can't close the lid 

Pinky your bracelet looks fab in red and black and the rose charm is just too cute 

Weasty, loving your bracelet.  The owl charm is really cute


----------



## LoodlesNoodles

Lovely bracelets ladies 
I've got an interview tomorrow at my local Pandora store and you know what that means...discount on charms for my bracelet! 
I hope I get it.


----------



## CustardTart

LoodlesNoodles said:


> Lovely bracelets ladies
> I've got an interview tomorrow at my local Pandora store and you know what that means...discount on charms for my bracelet!
> I hope I get it.


Wow!!!    Good luck, Louise!!!


----------



## Stefy

LoodlesNoodles said:


> Lovely bracelets ladies
> I've got an interview tomorrow at my local Pandora store and you know what that means...discount on charms for my bracelet!
> I hope I get it.



Good luck, let us know how it goes


----------



## natalielongstaff

LoodlesNoodles said:


> Lovely bracelets ladies
> I've got an interview tomorrow at my local Pandora store and you know what that means...discount on charms for my bracelet!
> I hope I get it.



good luck with the interview


----------



## Pinky166

LoodlesNoodles said:


> Lovely bracelets ladies
> I've got an interview tomorrow at my local Pandora store and you know what that means...discount on charms for my bracelet!
> I hope I get it.



Good luck Louise.


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Hi girls 

Haven't been on here for ageeeees!

I still have aboout 3 more spaces for more colour on my bracelet then it's finished but due to the holiday i have not been able to afford anything so hopefully when i get back i can finish it 

Really need to get round and post you an updated piccy 



LoodlesNoodles said:


> Lovely bracelets ladies
> 
> I've got an interview tomorrow at my local Pandora store and you know what that means...discount on charms for my bracelet!
> 
> I hope I get it.



Good Luck


----------



## Pinky166

Natasha&Matt said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Haven't been on here for ageeeees!
> 
> I still have aboout 3 more spaces for more colour on my bracelet then it's finished but due to the holiday i have not been able to afford anything so hopefully when i get back i can finish it
> 
> Really need to get round and post you an updated piccy



Maybe you could finish it in Florida!  The charms are cheaper out there. 

Look forward to seeing your piccie.


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Pinky166 said:


> Maybe you could finish it in Florida!  The charms are cheaper out there.
> 
> Look forward to seeing your piccie.


 

Good idea Claire (Shopping Queen ) Do you know where i could find them in Orlando?


----------



## CustardTart

Natasha&Matt said:


> Good idea Claire (Shopping Queen ) Do you know where i could find them in Orlando?



Polka Dotz in Florida Mall is quite good, Natasha...  Look forward to seeing a pic...


----------



## Pinky166

Natasha&Matt said:


> Good idea Claire (Shopping Queen ) Do you know where i could find them in Orlando?



Polka Dotz in the Florida Mall is the one I spent all my $$$ in. 

There is another one on I-Drive I'll dig out the details for you later.


----------



## Pinky166

Found it: 

Kathy's Accesories, 5135 I-Drive, Suite 6 - according to my notes it's on the left hand side as you head towards Prime Outlets. I haven't been to this one but they stock lots of Pandora apparently.


----------



## Tinks1984

Oh Claire, you certainly know how to make me spend my money over there 

Thanks for the information on where to find the Pandora, I'm most certainly checking them out whilst there. May even treat myself to a silver bracelet whilst there too!  Oh and numerous charms


----------



## Pinky166

Tinks1984 said:


> Oh Claire, you certainly know how to make me spend my money over there
> 
> Thanks for the information on where to find the Pandora, I'm most certainly checking them out whilst there. May even treat myself to a silver bracelet whilst there too!  Oh and numerous charms



 Spending money is what I do best.


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Pinky166 said:


> Spending money is what I do best.


 

 We know me love


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Pinky166 said:


> Found it:
> 
> Kathy's Accesories, 5135 I-Drive, Suite 6 - according to my notes it's on the left hand side as you head towards Prime Outlets. I haven't been to this one but they stock lots of Pandora apparently.


 

Cheers Claire and Karen i will defo be checking them out  that i drive one is about 30 min walk from my hotel


----------



## BRobson

I bought mine from Polka Dotz in the Florida Mall but only because the Pandora Store was a work in progress but it must be open now


----------



## amyy

The Pandora store in the Florida Mall is open.  I just bought my first bracelet there last week.  

(I know I am not from the UK but found this thread by doing a Pandora search.  Love all the pictures you all post.)


----------



## Pinky166

amyy said:


> The Pandora store in the Florida Mall is open.  I just bought my first bracelet there last week.
> 
> (I know I am not from the UK but found this thread by doing a Pandora search.  Love all the pictures you all post.)



Hi Amyy, you are welcome here.  We would love to see a photo of your bracelet.


----------



## Stefy

Does anyone know if Mall at Millenia stock Pandora?


----------



## CustardTart

BRobson said:


> I bought mine from Polka Dotz in the Florida Mall but only because *the Pandora Store was a work in progress but it must be open now*



I can't believe I didn't know ANYTHING about this!!!!! Hey Clever Claire, were you keeping me in the dark about this _charm_ing _bead _of information...?


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> I can't believe I didn't know ANYTHING about this!!!!! Hey Clever Claire, were you keeping me in the dark about this _charm_ing _bead _of information...?



Not guilty!  I didn't know anything about it at all!!!!


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> Not guilty!  I didn't know anything about it at all!!!!



Do you think they've heard we're on our way??????!!!!!!!!      Maybe Disney have passed on the message...


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> Do you think they've heard we're on our way??????!!!!!!!!      Maybe Disney have passed on the message...



   I think they must have!!! 

98 days & counting!!!


----------



## weasty

I live in the USA as well in Sioux Falls SD we have only one place here that sells Pandora its a frame shop that has a section of the store converted to a Pandora shop. They carry all the beads and some of the other matching jewelry etc. So I got all my stuff there I'm dreaming of traveling to minnesota though to the big Pandora store in the mall of america its around 4 hour drive or so. thanmk you all for commenting on my bracelet. I did pick up two more beads today the dangly capricorn one and the snake one


----------



## dolphingirl47

Well, I am still on a Pandora break, but I got a new bead for my Chamilia bracelet today. I have a pink leather Chamilia bracelet and so far there was only a Mickey head charm on there. I treated myself to one of the Murano glass beads today.

http://www.sugarmango.com/product/O...llection_Pink_Spectrum_Murano_Glass_Bead.html

Corinna


----------



## Tinks1984

Phew...well all those pages took a while!  You girls sure do have some beautiful charm bracelets! 

Here's a picture of my baby one at the moment:






I've had mine for a week now and up until today I only had the three charms and the safety chain.

The red/orange hearts one has been bought today. It was a gift from my Dad whilst on a day out in Liverpool.

The others are:

Leather bracelet and hedgehog are both gifts from my wonderful DBF for my birthday, which was last week 

My tortoise was a gift from my Mum & Dad. Significance, we've had our very own tortoise since I was a little girl. I couldn't imagine him not being represented on my bracelet 

The blue glass bead I bought with birthday money from my Grandma 

And the safety chain was a treat from myself, as I just wanted it to feel safer on my wrist and 'finish' the clasp on the bracelet. 

I have my eye on a couple more now too  I want the money bag, I work in Accounts, so this would represent my work. And I've also seen a mother of pearl one too 

I don't really have a colour scheme at the moment  But, I am planning on buying myself another bracelet whilst in Florida, so I'll be able to sort out colours once I have this one


----------



## CustardTart

weasty said:


> I did pick up two more beads today the dangly capricorn one and the snake one


I love the snake one!!! 



dolphingirl47 said:


> ...I treated myself to one of the Murano glass beads today.
> 
> http://www.sugarmango.com/product/O...llection_Pink_Spectrum_Murano_Glass_Bead.html
> 
> Corinna


That's stunning, Corinna!!!  



Tinks1984 said:


> I've had mine for a week now and up until today I only had the three charms and the safety chain.
> 
> The red/orange hearts one has been bought today. It was a gift from my Dad whilst on a day out in Liverpool.
> 
> The others are:
> 
> Leather bracelet and hedgehog are both gifts from my wonderful DBF for my birthday, which was last week
> 
> My tortoise was a gift from my Mum & Dad. Significance, we've had our very own tortoise since I was a little girl. I couldn't imagine him not being represented on my bracelet
> 
> The blue glass bead I bought with birthday money from my Grandma
> 
> And the safety chain was a treat from myself, as I just wanted it to feel safer on my wrist and 'finish' the clasp on the bracelet.
> 
> I have my eye on a couple more now too  I want the money bag, I work in Accounts, so this would represent my work. And I've also seen a mother of pearl one too
> 
> I don't really have a colour scheme at the moment  But, I am planning on buying myself another bracelet whilst in Florida, so I'll be able to sort out colours once I have this one



So pretty!!! I have enamel hearts one too - it was the first charm my DH bought when he got me the bracelet...  Thank you for sharing a pic..


----------



## Pinky166

Tinks1984 said:


>




It looks fab so far Rachel. I have got all but the hedgehog one. 

Have fun collecting more.


----------



## Tinks1984

Thanks girlies  I shall enjoy collecting more, even though my bank balance may not do  Already got the Florida places saved into my planning book!


----------



## LoodlesNoodles

Lovely bracelet Tinks. The hedgehog is my favourite charm I think 
though that turtle is pretty darn cute too...

By the way for anyone who was interested, my interview did not go well, one of the owners of Swag (who own some of the Pandora franchises) was there and made me really nervous.  So unless everyone else they interviewed was even worse there is no way I've got that job! 
But thanks for all the good lucks!


----------



## CustardTart

LoodlesNoodles said:


> ...By the way for anyone who was interested, my interview did not go well, one of the owners of Swag (who own some of the Pandora franchises) was there and made me really nervous.  So unless everyone else they interviewed was even worse there is no way I've got that job!
> But thanks for all the good lucks!



Aww that's a shame!!!  I can only imagine how nerve-wracked I would be in an interview situation.  Hope there's something equally fab for you around the corner... 

Looks like my list is expanding for Florida Mall's new store!!! I have a new pup who looks just like a giant stuffed toy so I'm now going to get the teddy bear charm to represent him...  

I'm actually thinking I might sell some of the beads I already have as I want to make room in the gorgeous Pandora jewellery box for new additions - mind you, that would require me to get organised so we'll see...


----------



## Pinky166

LoodlesNoodles said:


> By the way for anyone who was interested, my interview did not go well, one of the owners of Swag (who own some of the Pandora franchises) was there and made me really nervous.  So unless everyone else they interviewed was even worse there is no way I've got that job!
> But thanks for all the good lucks!



That is such a shame.  I hope you find something soon.


----------



## pigletsfriend

My daughter wants one of these but i would be worried about her losing it.


----------



## Tinks1984

It really depends how small your DD's wrist is. They do different sized bracelets so it'd be a case of having to have her try one on and see what they think in the shop.

Once you get the charms on there it does lessen the chance of loosing the bracelet as it goes wider. 

You can also purchase a safety chain (if you see mine above, the safety chain is on there) which will hopefully also help if the bracelet does come loose. BUT, the clasp on my bracelet is quite strong anyway and it does take a good push to open it fully 

The problem I'd more worry about is your bank account damage with wanting as many charms as possible


----------



## CustardTart

I received this email today showing two new Pandora charms...


----------



## LoodlesNoodles

Oh I love the Kangaroo!!  , shame I literally just yesterday bought my month's new bead (and another lock, as one of them went missing! ).
I got this one: https://www.mememeaccessories.com/P...e-green-with-turquoise-dots-Glass-Charm-79613


----------



## Pinky166

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW how cute are they!!!!! 

I think I may just have to get the Kangaroo one as a reminder of the two months we spent travelling around Australia. We got to feed them on a few occasions, they were so sweet.


----------



## Tinks1984

Oh I love the chick! My next charm is an Easter treat, so I think this one may just be perfect  I'm excited now!


----------



## Stefy

I love the chick, its soo cute


----------



## CustardTart

I also received this email this afternoon...






The discount's available until the 15th of March with Unforgettable Moments...


----------



## dolphingirl47

CustardTart said:


> I received this email today showing two new Pandora charms...



Oh, I love those. I might just have to get them for my sister. She is expecting her first baby in late April/ early May and they seem to be perfect to celebrate a new birth.

Corinna


----------



## amyy

Thanks for welcoming me Pinky166.  I only have 3 beads right now but will post when I have more.  We were just in Key West and I bought my first two beads which are the travel suitcase and the red glass beads with pink hearts.  Then at the Pandora store my boyfriend bought me the silver bracelet and 2 locks/clips.  I decided to add a silver bead with silver hearts.   I use some Valentine money for the hearts.   Love, love, love this thread.


----------



## Ann B

I saw the 2 new charms today - they are gorgeous!!  I especially loved the chick, it is so cute.
Bought another pink murano today.  Will try and post a picture soon.


----------



## Danauk

I got 3 new charms this week too, a cross dangle charm and 2 pink munro beads one pale pink with darker pink flowers on and the other pink and white swirls. I just want 2 more munro glass beads and 2 silver charms and my bracelet will be full!! I will try to post a picture later.


----------



## Hilary

I'm sure the answer to my question must be here somewhere amongst the 134 pages of this thread, but I'm happy to admit I'm not even going to try looking for it LOL!

So ... can I please ask all you Pandora fans - are there Pandora bargains to be found in Orlando?  I think I've read that there's a Pandora store in Florida mall (which DD and plan to visit next month), but will prices there be any different to prices in the UK?


----------



## Pinky166

They are cheaper in the US, even with the rubbish exchange rate. 

There are two shops in the Florida Mall, a new Pandora shop & Polka Dotz.


----------



## wicket2005

Wow, Claire, didn't know there was a new Pandora shop in the mall.  Are you doing shopping research for your forthcoming trip with Karen


----------



## CustardTart

Hilary said:


> So ... can I please ask all you Pandora fans - are there Pandora bargains to be found in Orlando?  I think I've read that there's a Pandora store in Florida mall (which DD and plan to visit next month), but will prices there be any different to prices in the UK?



TBH it depends on the charms, Hilary. The gold ones are, but the silver ones (IME anyway) start from the $30 + 6% sales tax which means they cost around £21.20. Here the same ones are £20 and if you buy via Ernest Jones you can get 14% cashback. Soooo, I guess it pays to check. 

I _was_ going to buy a couple in Florida Mall BUT have a 20% off voucher from www.unforgettablemoments.com and it's actually working out cheaper to buy from there...


----------



## dolphingirl47

I checked out Polka Dots at the Florida Mall when I was in Florida in October and found both the silver charms and the Murano glass beads to be more expensive than over here. 

Corinna


----------



## Hilary

Thanks for the advice - I'll make sure I know what I would pay here before I commit to anything over there 

I think a bracelet would be a great holiday present to myself


----------



## Pinky166

wicket2005 said:


> Wow, Claire, didn't know there was a new Pandora shop in the mall.  Are you doing shopping research for your forthcoming trip with Karen



You know me too well. 




CustardTart said:


> TBH it depends on the charms, Hilary. The gold ones are, but the silver ones (IME anyway) start from the $30 + 6% sales tax which means they cost around £21.20. Here the same ones are £20 and if you buy via Ernest Jones you can get 14% cashback. Soooo, I guess it pays to check.
> 
> I _was_ going to buy a couple in Florida Mall BUT have a 20% off voucher from www.unforgettablemoments.com and it's actually working out cheaper to buy from there...




 I always forget to add the sales tax.  I am sure the one's I bought in September were cheaper there, I mainly bought Murano glass beads though.


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> I always forget to add the sales tax.  I am sure the one's I bought in September were cheaper there, I mainly bought Murano glass beads though.



I think the prices have gone up, hun...  The Murano ones are starting from $37 (inc. 6% sales tax) which (at a £/$1.50 exchange rate) makes them slightly cheaper but not if you go thro' Quidco... 

I'm _really_ aware of checking first as I've found in recent times (due to the less favourable exchange rate and with the advent of cash-back sites) quite a few of my regular purchases aren't worth making in USA anymore. I used to stock up with skincare and Yankee Candle items but lately prices here have been just as competitive...


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> I think the prices have gone up, hun...  The Murano ones are starting from $37 (inc. 6% sales tax) which (at a £/$1.50 exchange rate) makes them slightly cheaper but not if you go thro' Quidco...
> 
> I'm _really_ aware of checking first as I've found in recent times (due to the less favourable exchange rate and with the advent of cash-back sites) quite a few of my regular purchases aren't worth making in USA anymore. I used to stock up with skincare and Yankee Candle items but lately prices here have been just as competitive...



Oh wow, I didn't realise the prices had gone up.  Mind you there isn't too many I want at the moment, unless I start another colour.  

I just remembered one bargain one I got in Sept, it was the black onyx dangle charm which is £40 here & was $45 + tax.


----------



## Tinks1984

Oh dear  I was banking on it being cheaper for me to get myself a silver bracelet whilst over there! I'll be sure to check the prices before buying


----------



## Natasha&Matt

I think i may of lost my bracelet  

I was searching in my bag for it and all i found one of my charms which had fallen off  when i finish work i'm going to have a good look for it fingers crossed i can find it i'm so silly!!


----------



## CustardTart

Natasha&Matt said:


> I think i may of lost my bracelet
> 
> I was searching in my bag for it and all i found one of my charms which had fallen off  when i finish work i'm going to have a good look for it fingers crossed i can find it i'm so silly!!



 I really hope you haven't, hun!!! My fingers are well and truly crossed for you...


----------



## Danauk

Natasha&Matt said:


> I think i may of lost my bracelet
> 
> I was searching in my bag for it and all i found one of my charms which had fallen off  when i finish work i'm going to have a good look for it fingers crossed i can find it i'm so silly!!


 
I really hope you find your bracelet, fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Tinks1984

Natasha&Matt said:


> I think i may of lost my bracelet
> 
> I was searching in my bag for it and all i found one of my charms which had fallen off  when i finish work i'm going to have a good look for it fingers crossed i can find it i'm so silly!!



 Oh Tasha, I hope it's found soon! Fingers crossed for you hun


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Found it  phew! It was in with my swarovski necklace in a box dunno how it got put there I never put it there lol


----------



## Pinky166

Natasha&Matt said:


> Found it  phew! It was in with my swarovski necklace in a box dunno how it got put there I never put it there lol



So glad you found it!!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am glad that you found your bracelet, Natasha.

Corinna


----------



## CustardTart

Natasha&Matt said:


> Found it  phew! It was in with my swarovski necklace in a box dunno how it got put there I never put it there lol



Oh Tasha! Fancy worrying an old lady like that!!!  Glad you found it, hun...


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Thanks everyone  i'm glad i found it too, Matt was giving me a big lecture while i was looking for it so when i found it i told him he had put it there


----------



## CustardTart

Tasha - I am _*LOVING *_your signature!!!!!!!!!!!!   Has Claire seen it...?


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> Tasha - I am _*LOVING *_your signature!!!!!!!!!!!!   Has Claire seen it...?



No I hadn't!!!!!

         

OMG I LOVE IT!!!!!  where did you find that? I may have to get myself one!


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Pinky166 said:


> No I hadn't!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I LOVE IT!!!!!  where did you find that? I may have to get myself one!


 

 i googled it you can copy and paste if ya like


----------



## Pinky166

Natasha&Matt said:


> i googled it you can copy and paste if ya like



I think I will - its fab!


----------



## Ann B

Your bracelets are all looking lovely ladies.
Just got the ghost charm for Mothers day so thought that I would post an updated picture of my bracelet.


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Lovely Bracelet ann


----------



## Stefy

Lovely bracelet, I love the ghost charm, so cute


----------



## cherry-pops

I don't have a Pandora, but I do have a Love Links. Got new beads yesterday, so thought I'd take pictures.


----------



## Pinky166

Fab bracelets Ann & Cheryl.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Ann B said:


> Your bracelets are all looking lovely ladies.
> Just got the ghost charm for Mothers day so thought that I would post an updated picture of my bracelet.



Gorgeous bracelet, Ann.



cherry-pops said:


> I don't have a Pandora, but I do have a Love Links. Got new beads yesterday, so thought I'd take pictures.



I love the colours of your bracelet.

We went into town this afternoon and I spotted a sign in the Arndale Centre that a Pandora shop is opening soon. I am really excited.

Corinna


----------



## Tinks1984

dolphingirl47 said:


> We went into town this afternoon and I spotted a sign in the Arndale Centre that a Pandora shop is opening soon. I am really excited.
> 
> Corinna



Oooooo that does sound good Corinna  Nice to know that we'll have another local one to visit. I wonder when it actually opens?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tinks1984 said:


> Oooooo that does sound good Corinna  Nice to know that we'll have another local one to visit. I wonder when it actually opens?



Unfortunately it did not say. It is a couple of doors down from Lush. I could literally hear my credit card whimper inside my wallet.

Corinna


----------



## Samlovesthemouse

These braclets are really pretty!! I have a Links of London and Ive pretty much filled it with charms so I was considering getting another charm bracelet, I think after reading this thread Ive just been convinced to get a Pandora one


----------



## Tinks1984

Samlovesthemouse said:


> These braclets are really pretty!! I have a Links of London and Ive pretty much filled it with charms so I was considering getting another charm bracelet, I think after reading this thread Ive just been convinced to get a Pandora one



I'm sure you'll enjoy having a Pandora one too Sam, they're lovely!  Just very hard to restrain yourself from wanting to buy charms all the time


----------



## Stefy

Lovely bracelet Cheryl 

I got my Easter present early from DF
















They are both from Chamilia and I love them, esp the egg as its really colourful


----------



## dolphingirl47

Those two charms are gorgeous.

Corinna


----------



## dolphingirl47

For those of you in the North West, the Pandora shop in the Arndale Centre in Manchester is now open. I had DH with me when I went into town yesterday, so I did not have a look, but I intend to put this right during the week.

Corinna


----------



## Natasha&Matt

i  the Egg!


----------



## Tinks1984

dolphingirl47 said:


> For those of you in the North West, the Pandora shop in the Arndale Centre in Manchester is now open. I had DH with me when I went into town yesterday, so I did not have a look, but I intend to put this right during the week.
> 
> Corinna



I called in there yesterday and resisted  It's not as big as the Liverpool store and once you get a few people in there, it's very difficult to see any of the counters with the charms in. Still, it's nice to know there's another store open if its needed. 

Saying that I resisted is a little fib really, as when we hit the Trafford Centre afterwards I sort of found myself in Selfridges and bought myself a new charm  I shall post my updated bracelet shortly!


----------



## Stefy

Hello ladies.

I have a quick question for you, I am going to Knightsbridge on Saturday and wondered if there were any stores down there that stocked Pandora Charms?

TIA

Stefy x


----------



## janiebubble

oh I gave in on holiday ... so now I have one too ... I got the chamilia, because I wanted the disney charms ... and they were so much cheaper IN disney ... $23 each and I got a 20% discount with the quick service meal voucher (although the selection wasn't great so I got some from the Florida Mall too).  Lots of people gave me dollars as it was my 40th birthday trip so I have a lovely reminder of my holiday and my birthday.


----------



## dolphingirl47

janiebubble said:


> oh I gave in on holiday ... so now I have one too ... I got the chamilia, because I wanted the disney charms ... and they were so much cheaper IN disney ... $23 each and I got a 20% discount with the quick service meal voucher (although the selection wasn't great so I got some from the Florida Mall too).  Lots of people gave me dollars as it was my 40th birthday trip so I have a lovely reminder of my holiday and my birthday.



This bracelet is gorgeous 

Corinna


----------



## aaronandterri

i got my new ones delivered today i got the lucky and thumper disney ones 

http://www.yourchamilia.com/chamilia-beads-c1/lucky-the-dalmation-p625

http://www.yourchamilia.com/chamilia-beads-c1/thumper-the-rabbit-disney-bead-p624

ill post an updated piccy of my braclettes soon when ive put them on , i have two pandoras now, a pinky/ purple theme one and a blue/ green one.......one for each wrist...lol


----------



## Danauk

I got 2 new charms over the weekend, I only need 1 more and my bracelet will be full!! I got a rabbit charm and a nice pink charm with spots on. I will post a picture once I buy my final charm and my bracelet is full.

Now, what should I have for the theme of my 2nd bracelet! I was thinking pale blues and greens.


----------



## janiebubble

dolphingirl47 said:


> This bracelet is gorgeous
> 
> Corinna



thank you


----------



## Stefy

janiebubble - Your bracelet is lovely those blues are gorgeous   Where in Disney did you get your Chamilias?  I am hoping to get a few myself this year 

aaronandterri - So cute, I love the Thumper one.  I haven't been keeping up to date with Disney Chamilia, are there any new ones out at the mo?

Danauk - Looking forward to seeing pics of your new charms 

A questions for you all, does anyone know where I can get Pandora or Chamilia charms in Knightsbridge?  Am going shopping tomorrow and am thinking that my bracelet could do with a bit more colour, so am after some murano glass   TIA


----------



## Pinky166

janiebubble said:


> oh I gave in on holiday ... so now I have one too ... I got the chamilia, because I wanted the disney charms ... and they were so much cheaper IN disney ... $23 each and I got a 20% discount with the quick service meal voucher (although the selection wasn't great so I got some from the Florida Mall too).  Lots of people gave me dollars as it was my 40th birthday trip so I have a lovely reminder of my holiday and my birthday.



Thats a fab reminder of your holiday.  

I only need one more charm to finish my Disney Chamilia bracelet. I hope to buy that in June. 




aaronandterri said:


> i got my new ones delivered today i got the lucky and thumper disney ones
> 
> http://www.yourchamilia.com/chamilia-beads-c1/lucky-the-dalmation-p625
> 
> http://www.yourchamilia.com/chamilia-beads-c1/thumper-the-rabbit-disney-bead-p624
> 
> ill post an updated piccy of my braclettes soon when ive put them on , i have two pandoras now, a pinky/ purple theme one and a blue/ green one.......one for each wrist...lol



Looking forward to seeing your piccie. I love the Lucky charm, I think that may end up being the last piece for my bracelet.


----------



## janiebubble

Stefy said:


> janiebubble - Your bracelet is lovely those blues are gorgeous   Where in Disney did you get your Chamilias?  I am hoping to get a few myself this year
> 
> aaronandterri - So cute, I love the Thumper one.  I haven't been keeping up to date with Disney Chamilia, are there any new ones out at the mo?
> 
> Danauk - Looking forward to seeing pics of your new charms
> 
> A questions for you all, does anyone know where I can get Pandora or Chamilia charms in Knightsbridge?  Am going shopping tomorrow and am thinking that my bracelet could do with a bit more colour, so am after some murano glass   TIA



stefy - I bought mine in Mouse Gear at Epcot, but they had them in the World of Disney at Downtown Disney and in the expensive jewellery and watch shop on Main Street in the Magic Kingdom too


----------



## Stefy

Oooh excellent, thanx for that.  Must make a note of those shops


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Ok here is my Princess and the Frog charm from Lovelinks not sure if i have posted it before.






Here is my newest charm, it's a clown and i bought it in memory of my friend who has passed, he was a big clown!






And here is my near enough finished bracelet but i do need more colour.






Sorry the pic quality isnt that good due to bad lighting in my room lol


----------



## Stefy

I love the Princess & the Frog charm, v cute.  The clown charm is lovely and the pefect tribute to your friend


----------



## Tinks1984

Finally found a moment to get my picture of my updated bracelet on  New ones are the hippo (no reason, I just thought he was cute!) and the 'R', for my name, obviously! 

According to the girls in our local Pandora store, I can now only get one or two more charms for this bracelet, as it's around about 8 meant to be on the leather. Oh well, oxidised silver one next


----------



## Natasha&Matt

I loveeeeeee the Hippo Rachel x


----------



## Pinky166

Fab pics girls. 

I love the Princess & the Frog one Natasha & the Hippo one is sooooo cute Rachel.


----------



## Stefy

Lovely bracelet and the Hippo is so cute.

Ok one last attempt as am off out in a few, does anyone know where I can find Pandora or Chamilia charms in Knightsbridge, London?  TIA


----------



## Danauk

I finished my bracelet yesterday. I bought a pink/silver sparkle charm then because I had bought 6 previously from the shop I earned a free one, so I got a silver tree of life charm. I'll take a picture in a bit!


----------



## Stefy

Your new charm sounds lovely.  Can't wait to see pics.

Oh and if anyone is interested to know, there are no stores that stock Pandora in Knightsbridge.


----------



## Clare D

I was shopping in the Westfield in Derby yesterday and there was a shop with black curtains with a sign saying New Pandora store opening soon 

I have been holding out on compleing my bracelet as everytime I go into our local seller there is always a massive queue and I feel a bit cramped looking at them so I am now a happy bunny!


----------



## Tinks1984

Natasha&Matt said:


> I loveeeeeee the Hippo Rachel x



He is very cute! I couldn't actually believe the detail on him, he's quite amazing to look at!


----------



## LoodlesNoodles

Here's an updated look at my bracelet. 





Wow, sorry that picture came out awful! 
I currently have: green glass bead with blue spots, hedgehog, teacup, chicken, orange swirl glass bead, bow spacer, rose spacer, 3x swirl locks.
Why 3 you ask? Well that's because I lost one a few months ago and bought a replacement one thinking I would never find it again. Was sweeping in my stockroom yesterday and I spot something shiny amongst all the dust/elastic bands. My lock!!!  I have swept that stock room every week and never found it before. So now I have an extra lock sitting on my bracelet (anyone want to trade  ).


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Lovely bracelet Louise!


----------



## CustardTart

Wow, it's been a while since I've checked out this thread and I'm loving all the gorgeous bracelets!!!    You girls have been SO busy!!!  Especially keen on Tasha's Princess & the Frog, Cherry-Pop's Lovelinks Murano glass heart and those Chamilia? blue sparkly glass beads on Janie's bracelet...



Stefy said:


> Ok one last attempt as am off out in a few, does anyone know where I can find Pandora or Chamilia charms in Knightsbridge, London?  TIA


Arrgh!!! Sorry I missed you asking this, Stefy!!!  FWIW I don't think there are - but you found that out yourself, hun...


----------



## CustardTart

I bought this "Feeling Groovy" charm on my recent Barbados hols.






The jewellers we went to didn't have much too choice (I'd originally wanted a blue charm of some kind to remind me of the gorgeous sea and sky) but this one has a sort of palm tree shape on it _and_ I was definitely feeling very groovy at the time so... 

I now need to have a play with my bracelet and swap the charms around. I'll post an updated pic later... 

Here it is...


----------



## Stefy

CustardTart said:


> Arrgh!!! Sorry I missed you asking this, Stefy!!!  FWIW I don't think there are - but you found that out yourself, hun...



Not to worry.  Is strange though as Pandora is quite popular and I would class it in the catagory with Links of London, but oh well.

Will stick to Oxford Street or Westfield.

Your bracelet looks gorgeous and what a cute charm.  I love the name, goes perfect with the Barbados theme.

Hope you had a wonderful time too


----------



## Pinky166

I love the new addition Karen. Your bracelet is looking fab! 

Any new ones on bracelet #2?


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> I love the new addition Karen. Your bracelet is looking fab!
> 
> Any new ones on bracelet #2?



Thanks, hun!  No other additions - I can't decide what to do with it TBH. Maybe I'll get some inspiration in Florida Mall...


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> Thanks, hun!  No other additions - I can't decide what to do with it TBH.* Maybe I'll get some inspiration in Florida Mall... *



I am sure we will.


----------



## laluna

Right you experts!

My friend's daughter is being christened next weekend and her Godmother has bought her pandora bracelet with the birthsign charm. I would like to add to the bracelet as my gift. Which charm do you think would be appropriate? I was thinking of a silver one either the butterfly, angel or her initial. Any other ideas?


----------



## CustardTart

laluna said:


> Right you experts!
> 
> My friend's daughter is being christened next weekend and her Godmother has bought her pandora bracelet with the birthsign charm. I would like to add to the bracelet as my gift. Which charm do you think would be appropriate? I was thinking of a silver one either the butterfly, angel or her initial. Any other ideas?



All great ideas!  Only ones I could think of would be the little girl charm or the bootie with pink stone..?


----------



## CustardTart

Had notification that there are new charms coming soon - here's a rather vague and general pic...


----------



## CustardTart

Just been browsing the new Pandora charms - some gorgeous ones to tempt us!!!

This cocktail glass one really caught my eye - I love it!!!


----------



## taylor91

CustardTart said:


> Just been browsing the new Pandora charms - some gorgeous ones to tempt us!!!
> 
> This cocktail glass one really caught my eye - I love it!!!



Wow...have to have a look at that one


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> Just been browsing the new Pandora charms - some gorgeous ones to tempt us!!!
> 
> This cocktail glass one really caught my eye - I love it!!!



 I love it!!!!!! We will have to get one each to represent our Here come the "Cocktail" girls trip.


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> I love it!!!!!! We will have to get one each to represent our Here come the "Cocktail" girls trip.



 That's exactly what I was thinking - just didn't want to spend your $$$ for ya...


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking - just didn't want to spend your $$$ for ya...



 Don't worry I don't need any help on that front. 

I hope we can get them from Polka Dotz.


----------



## CustardTart

Pinky166 said:


> Don't worry I don't need any help on that front.


We-ell, didn't like to say anything...  



Pinky166 said:


> I hope we can get them from Polka Dotz.


OR maybe from the new Pandora Store in Florida Mall.... 

PS: it's a $140 in the US and £115 here...


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> We-ell, didn't like to say anything...
> 
> 
> OR maybe from the new Pandora Store in Florida Mall....



Oh yes, I forgot about that one. Also there is a shop on I-drive too so we have options.


----------



## aaronandterri

ive been promising updated piccies, including the new braclette for ages, finally got round to taking them, the last one shows my new lucky and thumper charms x


----------



## scampbunny

hi all
hoping to join the pandora bracelet owners club soon, but am getting totally confuddled lol

i see alot of mention of chamilia - so, are these similar to pandora??  if they can be mixed and matched, which bracelet is best to get - i like the silver pandora one, as it has the little 'bead' in the bracelet (sorry if that doesnt make sense lol)

after any advice, and best place to get them from, as dont want to end up with 'fake' (i assum there are non official ones about?)

want my bracelet to be personal, with a couple of disney beads if poss, so i do like both chamilia & pandora....

any help appreciated, and love seein the pics of ur bracelets!!
xxx


----------



## aaronandterri

Hi
all of the disney charms on my braclette are chamilla,( cinderellas carraige, nemo, thumper, tigger lucky etc)
 they are interchangable with pandora, the bead is the clasp, the chamilla braclette is very similar just depends on taste i suppose.


----------



## chrismb22

Hi everyone! I'm so excited -- my husband got me one for Mother's day (It was my first Mom's Day!) and I love it! I'm going to go with a theme -- focusing on my son and husband and our special moments. He got me an L for Lucas (our son's name) and the first charm I want to get is a castle -- since we got engaged while watching Wishes.  I told him that I now have at least ONE mor thing I have to buy while at Disney!!


----------



## lyn9856

Hi!
I am new to this...but have noticed the Chamilia Disney charms in local Shopping Centre!
I know its personal taste...but what do you recommend? A Pandora bracelet or a Chamilia one? Are the charms interchangeable? Any advice foe esomeone starting off?
Thanks
Lyn


----------



## dolphingirl47

lyn9856 said:


> Hi!
> I am new to this...but have noticed the Chamilia Disney charms in local Shopping Centre!
> I know its personal taste...but what do you recommend? A Pandora bracelet or a Chamilia one? Are the charms interchangeable? Any advice foe esomeone starting off?
> Thanks
> Lyn



I personally prefer the Pandora bracelet as the clasp is a bit better made. However, the charms are interchangeable. Chamilia charms are brighter and do not tarnish as easily.

Corinna


----------



## Pinky166

lyn9856 said:


> Hi!
> I am new to this...but have noticed the Chamilia Disney charms in local Shopping Centre!
> I know its personal taste...but what do you recommend? A Pandora bracelet or a Chamilia one? Are the charms interchangeable? Any advice foe esomeone starting off?
> Thanks
> Lyn



Hi Lyn

I personally prefer the Pandora bracelet too, I have a Pandora bracelet with all chamilia Disney charms, finished off with two Pandora clips.

Here's a pic of my Disney bracelet......


----------



## princess jackson

Can I ask is there a charm bracelet suitable for children (Disney)


----------



## kieras nana

how old is the child?
i bought my 9 yr old grandaughter,a pandora for christmas.she is very grown up,about it.she realises how expensive it is,as you collect more charms & only aks for charms,that are special to her.she wears it,on special occasions & it is something,that she can keep & maybe hand down.
tracy


----------



## princess jackson

She is 9, I had a look today but think price is too much, had a look at chamila ones in h samuel which are expensive but not as much as pandora.


----------



## lyn9856

dolphingirl47 said:


> I personally prefer the Pandora bracelet as the clasp is a bit better made. However, the charms are interchangeable. Chamilia charms are brighter and do not tarnish as easily.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks Thats helpful! i have an Aug birthday...............!
Lyn


----------



## lyn9856

Pinky166 said:


> Hi Lyn
> 
> I personally prefer the Pandora bracelet too, I have a Pandora bracelet with all chamilia Disney charms, finished off with two Pandora clips.
> 
> Here's a pic of my Disney bracelet......



LOvely! I think I'm hooked......................thanks!
Lyn


----------



## aaronandterri

hmm a hard one, my dd (10) has a pandora and before that a chamilla one, and she loves it, she understands the value of it.
(To be honest shes at that expensive age anyway...lol)


But ive already had to buy her a bigger one, she used to have the chamilla and it got too small with all her beads on it, so we replaced it with the pandora, i actually got a size up to what they suggested in the shop, as she already has quite a few beads and it was tight when full, i think shell need a bigger one again before she settles on her adult size, so its going to be more money yet, on the plus size ive saved her small one for her sister when shes bigger, at the moment it fits jess still with just a few charms on it, but wont fit  with any more added.


----------



## kieras nana

jaydubnj said:


> There is this one place on ebay that has high quality pandora beads listed as auctions for really cheap. They have everything you could possibly imagine and the prices are incredible. You can see for yourself here
> 
> shop.ebay.com/jaydubnj/m.html?_trkparms=65%253A12%257C66%253A2%257C39%253A1%257C72%253A2988&_ipg=&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14.l1513&_pgn=2



i wouldn't buy them off e bay,alot of them are fakes.
no fakes for me,on my bracelet,its a definate no no!
tracy


----------



## Pinky166

You are not allowed to sell on the disboards.

The message has been reported to Mandy so I am sure she will delete it soon.


----------



## jen_uk

I chose a charm for my bracelet today for my birthday   I've got a Pandora bracelet and 2 Pandora charms that I got at the Florida Mall last year. Had to get a Chamilia charm as there are no Pandora shops where I live. I chose a Disney charm, its got a blue stone and the words 'dreams really do come true' engraved on it, it is gorgeous!!


----------



## nedac

Is there somewhere on Disney property that you can get the charms? 

My sister in law is coming with us for her first trip and she said I have to find a place that has them.


----------



## Tinks1984

nedac said:


> Is there somewhere on Disney property that you can get the charms?
> 
> My sister in law is coming with us for her first trip and she said I have to find a place that has them.



I got a couple from Uptown Jewelers at the Magic Kingdom, and I do believe they're down at the World of Disney at DTD also.

Must add though, the actual Disney charms that are from the parks, aren't Pandora beads, but they do still fit on Pandora bracelets!


----------



## torsie24

I bought a Chamilia 'dreams come true' charm last week and it won't fit on my pandora. 

Will have to take it back. As it's a new one do you think they've cottoned on to people putting them on Pandoras?

Personally I think thats very silly as all it means is one less sale from me! I won't be buying on of their bracelets!


----------



## Tinks1984

torsie24 said:


> I bought a Chamilia 'dreams come true' charm last week and it won't fit on my pandora.
> 
> Will have to take it back. As it's a new one do you think they've cottoned on to people putting them on Pandoras?
> 
> Personally I think thats very silly as all it means is one less sale from me! I won't be buying on of their bracelets!



 That doesn't sound good! 

I do think they've probably done what you've said though, in hope that people will purchase one of their bracelets! 

I'm another who won't be buying one either though!


----------



## aaronandterri

I had excatly the same problem with mine. the new dreams come true one.......it didnt even ft on dd chamilla braclette so i dont hink they have changed anything ,i think maybe a faulty batch, i took it back and swapped it for the same bead but another one and it fits fine, ive only had this problem with one other chamilla one, the puple sparkley bag i got for my dd, i think its just odd ones, swap it im sure it will be fine.





Tinks1984 said:


> That doesn't sound good!
> 
> I do think they've probably done what you've said though, in hope that people will purchase one of their bracelets!
> 
> I'm another who won't be buying one either though!


----------



## princess jackson

Whilst I purchasing DD chamilia bracelet and charms the sale woman tried each charm on it. Some of them would not screw/thread on correctly, she mentioned that some don't always go on


----------



## jen_uk

torsie24 said:


> I bought a Chamilia 'dreams come true' charm last week and it won't fit on my pandora.
> 
> Will have to take it back. As it's a new one do you think they've cottoned on to people putting them on Pandoras?
> 
> Personally I think thats very silly as all it means is one less sale from me! I won't be buying on of their bracelets!



I have that charm and it fits on my Pandora bracelet


----------



## torsie24

jen_uk said:


> I have that charm and it fits on my Pandora bracelet


Really?! Maybe I have a dodgy charm then - I think I'll take it into a Samuels at the weeken and before I get a refund I'll try the others in the shop....


----------



## torsie24

aaronandterri said:


> I had excatly the same problem with mine. the new dreams come true one.......it didnt even ft on dd chamilla braclette so i dont hink they have changed anything ,i think maybe a faulty batch, i took it back and swapped it for the same bead but another one and it fits fine, ive only had this problem with one other chamilla one, the puple sparkley bag i got for my dd, i think its just odd ones, swap it im sure it will be fine.





princess jackson said:


> Whilst I purchasing DD chamilia bracelet and charms the sale woman tried each charm on it. Some of them would not screw/thread on correctly, she mentioned that some don't always go on



Awesome news!!!

It was my birthday present from my Nan so I'd hate to not have it. What good news.


----------



## wicket2005

Hiya guys

Not posted on this thread for a while.  I usually get the charms as gifts or I buy them myself.  It is my silver wedding anniversary on Tuesday and I would like to buy a charm to represent this.  Any suggestions which charm I should buy?

Thanks

Bev x


----------



## Pinky166

How about the wedding bell one Bev? 

http://www.johngreedjewellery.co.uk...&s_keywords=bell&&s_cat_id=10&s_sub_cat_id=46


----------



## wicket2005

Thanks Claire that's a good idea


----------



## Tinks1984

We've not had many updated bracelets recently...maybe the recession's hit our Pandora thread  I'll take some pictures of mine soon and get them on. Any more?


----------



## Tinks1984

Quick update...

Me Me Me Designer Accessories are now on Facebook

Sign up soon for your chance to win a Pandora bracelet/troll bead release


----------



## Chilly

DH got me a Pandora bracelet when we were in Orlando. I've got 6 charms so far, 3 from Disney.


----------



## damo

Can anyone here tell me if www.jewellery.me is a reputable site?  We live in Canada and have found a few silver bead charms that we really like on that site that we can't find anywhere over here.  We'd love to order from there but would really like to know if anyone else has used them.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Kirsteen

Hi girls,

I am just wondering what length of bracelets you are all wearing? As mine is getting fuller, it's getting tighter and I really prefered it when it was looser. My bracelet is 19cm so I'm thinking of getting a 21cm or 23cm but would be interested in what size you are wearing? 

Happy Pandora shopping!
Kxx


----------



## jen_uk

I would wait a bit before getting another one as they often stretch, I read this somewhere but wasn't sure if it was true until recently when I noticed that mine has defintely stretched.


----------



## kieras nana

i bought another bracelet,when we were in florida last month,as mine was full & didn't feel comfortable anymore.i much prefer it looser.i went from a 21,to a 23.
tracy


----------



## cherry-pops

A Pandora shop has opened up in Norwich at the Chapelfield mall. So pretty.


----------



## Kirsteen

Thanks girls, I didn't know they could stretch. I'm trying to wear it more often to see if it does stretch but it's still quite uncomfortable so I've taken a few charms off.


----------



## TotallyAngelic

What is the best size to buy for an adult female .... loosely around her wrist measures 17inches but that is without any beads or charms on it. How much extra inces to you need to accomodate for these. I want to buy a bracelet for my daughter but I am stumped on the size and as it is a gift I can't have her try it on


----------



## jen_uk

Kirsteen said:


> Thanks girls, I didn't know they could stretch. I'm trying to wear it more often to see if it does stretch but it's still quite uncomfortable so I've taken a few charms off.



I only noticed that mine had stretched after a about a year of wearing it


----------



## kieras nana

TotallyAngelic said:


> What is the best size to buy for an adult female .... loosely around her wrist measures 17inches but that is without any beads or charms on it. How much extra inces to you need to accomodate for these. I want to buy a bracelet for my daughter but I am stumped on the size and as it is a gift I can't have her try it on



if her wrist is 17cm,i would definately go for the 19cm.this will still feel comfortable,when it is filling up.
i bought my grandaughter one,last xmas,when she was 9,& i got the 17cm.it is nearly full now & fits really comfortable.it hangs nicely,as well.
tracy


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Where does evryone buy there Pandora bracelets and charms from .. I have seen online discounted websites but I don't know if they are selling the real thing or fakes? Does anyone have any recommended sites? Thanks.


----------



## dolphingirl47

We have a Pandora Shop in Manchester plus three other retailers that stock them. I have also ordered Pandora charms from here in the past:

http://www.johngreedjewellery.co.uk/

They sell genuine Pandora charms and bracelets and are a pleasure to deal with.

Corinna


----------



## Tinks1984

There's here on-line also...

Me, Me, Me

I've bought from there recently and they're very quick with deliveries


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Thanks. Are the websites which sell the bracelets at a discount likely to be dodgy? The official price for the bracelet I want seems to be £55, but on some websites I have seen it for £40 ish.


----------



## Tinks1984

TotallyAngelic said:


> Thanks. Are the websites which sell the bracelets at a discount likely to be dodgy? The official price for the bracelet I want seems to be £55, but on some websites I have seen it for £40 ish.



I couldn't say for sure if they're dodgy, but Pandora official shops silver bracelets retail at £55, so I'd probably say I'd go with that price just to be sure


----------



## Danauk

So did anyone else get any beads for Christmas? I got 7 lovelinks beads so my pink bracelet and my blue/green bracelets are now both full (I'll take pics later!) I got some Christmas money too so I am going to start on a necklace next.


----------



## Disneyfreak616

We gave my mom 4 charms for Christmas and she loved them. I got my first bracelet for Christmas and just 1 charm for it. It's a dangling pearl which is my birthstone. I'm hoping to add more charms soon! Maybe I'll get one for every holiday...


----------



## jen_uk

I got 2 charms from my husband, I need to get a new bracelet though as mine has become damaged somehow, there are 2 little kinks in it, no idea how it happened.  I asked in the Pandora shop and they said its because I have a Chamelia charm on there but I don't see why that would matter?


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Well as a complete surprise my DH bought me a Pandora bracelet for Christmas ... I was not expecting one as we had an agreed budget which was a lot less than the bracelet. I was really chuffed with it. He also bought be the heart charm and my kids bought me the suitcase charm as I love travelling so much. I will post a photo when I find my camera !!


----------



## Deedee

I got a Pandora bracelet and 4 charms for Christmas off my dh and dd


----------



## Tinks1984

Sad news!

Apparently, from what I've gathered from reading the Pandora Facebook page, there's a major price hike starting tomorrow! 

I've gathered that regular silver charms will now be priced at £30 and glass beads coming in at around £35. Goodness knows what the enamel and gold beads will come in at...

I'll be restricting what I buy from now on, cannot afford 'treats' at those prices!


----------



## ukstitch

that's quite some increase considering the tax is only increasing by 2.5% 

Hopefully chamilia charms won't increase by the same crazy amounts which should leave some options - maybe if enough people buy chamilia instead then they might lower their price again


----------



## Rohais

DF bought me a chamilia bracelet for our anniversary, along with a snowflake charm 

When we got back from visiting DF's family for Xmas, my mom gave me another charm - the giraffe - instead of a stocking  Made me cry, as I've been wanting it for months and had mentioned it at one point to her...but she doesn't really show that she listens or cares much so it meant much more. Also, I wanted it to represent our stay in Aug 2009 at AKL, and my mom wasn't able to attend due to having a hysterectomy so this is like she was there now


----------



## Tinks1984

ukstitch said:


> that's quite some increase considering the tax is only increasing by 2.5%
> 
> Hopefully chamilia charms won't increase by the same crazy amounts which should leave some options - maybe if enough people buy chamilia instead then they might lower their price again



I do believe (only from reading, so not sure how certain) that Chamilia charm prices are increasing too. But I'm not sure on the amounts


----------



## buzz for boys

Im sorry if this thread has been buried for a reason but I am so excited to be able to finally add that Dh bought me my very first charm today so I can officially say that as my bracelet now has 2 charms I am a collector 

My bracelet was a thank you present from a lovely lady who really made my day back in January especially as it came complete with a money bags charm and now I have a little girl charm!! My dh said I can have a charm everytime Cam goes to the childrens hospital so this bracelet will be full before I know it !! 
I was stupidly excited to actually go into the pandora shop and buy something instead of just gazing longingly through the window 

Anyone expecting charms for mothers day??


----------



## Pinky166

Aww that's nice Louise. 

It's nice to see this thread again, personally I stopped posting as I had kind of filled up all of my bracelets so stopped buying for a while. I have seen a few new charms recently that I liked so you never know I may be back posting pics in the future. Until then it would be nice to see pics of everyone else's bracelet though.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Congratulations on getting a second charm.

I am the same as Claire. I filled one bracelet and did half of another and then I kind of ran out of charms that I really wanted. I recently got the Royal Wedding charm.

Corinna


----------



## kieras nana

went to put my bracelet on tonight & can't find it anywhere.it's in its box somewhere,but can i find it!
will have to have a good look tomorrow,or hubbys,not gonna be impressed!
tracy


----------



## Tinks1984

kieras nana said:


> went to put my bracelet on tonight & can't find it anywhere.it's in its box somewhere,but can i find it!
> will have to have a good look tomorrow,or hubbys,not gonna be impressed!
> tracy



Oh Tracy, I do hope you've managed to find your bracelet  

I've got two now, my leather one and my silver one. I think I only need one more charm and maybe a spacer before my silver one is complete. But there's nothing that catches my eye at the moment, I think I'll wait for the new summer beads.


----------



## kieras nana

found it
we have been decorating & my husband must have,put it away safely.he says it was me,but i never put anything,where he found it.wasn't going to argue though,just glad he found it
i may treat myself,to another one this year,as this one is full now,although no charms,at the moment,mean anything to me,so may wait to see,if anymore get released this year.
tracy


----------



## irongirlof12

my lovely Dh and girls got me a 'mum' pandora bead for mothers day ( and it's got a hidden micky on!) so my bracelet is now complete.

will try to post a pic later.


----------



## jjk

my Boys bought me a lovely Pandora string necklace (purple ) with a drop flower charm for it, I now need to read the book about how to tie it etc but I love it

will post a piccie in a bit


----------



## Diegosmom

Just got a Pandora bracelet for Christmas and 2 beads (along with 2 clips and the safty beads thing...yup hubby went over board)...

But anyway we are going to be in Disney at the end of the month (also my Birthday) and I really want a Disney bead...

I found this website http://www.charmchateau.com/index.html

and I really like this bead http://www.charmchateau.com/catalog/item/7303855/7577139.htm

Ds has been into tigger since he was born (now almost 5) so I thought this would be perfect.

They are located at the FL Mall but we werent planning on going there.  But they do free shipping so was thinking about ordering it.  But would love hubby and DS to pick it out (of course hubby will streer DS to this one lol).  But wasnt sure if there was other places that sell this and how the prices were.

Thanks guys.


----------



## kieras nana

Diegosmom said:


> Just got a Pandora bracelet for Christmas and 2 beads (along with 2 clips and the safty beads thing...yup hubby went over board)...
> 
> But anyway we are going to be in Disney at the end of the month (also my Birthday) and I really want a Disney bead...
> 
> I found this website http://www.charmchateau.com/index.html
> 
> and I really like this bead http://www.charmchateau.com/catalog/item/7303855/7577139.htm
> 
> Ds has been into tigger since he was born (now almost 5) so I thought this would be perfect.
> 
> They are located at the FL Mall but we werent planning on going there.  But they do free shipping so was thinking about ordering it.  But would love hubby and DS to pick it out (of course hubby will streer DS to this one lol).  But wasnt sure if there was other places that sell this and how the prices were.
> 
> Thanks guys.



have i read somewhere,that they do the disney chamilia beads,onsite at disneyworld?
i am happy to be corrected though,as i could be wrong.
i will only have pandora beads,on my pandora bracelet,so chamilia beads are not ones,i have took notice of.
i'm sure someone,in the know,will post soon & let you know,if they can be purcheased on property or not.
tracy


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, they dov Chamilia beads at WDW.

Corinna


----------



## tinks_1989

Yes they do the Disney beads insure we saw them in the world of Disney at downtown Disney in jewellery section I also saw them at the Polynesian! X


----------



## Diegosmom

Thanks guys...would really love to only have Pandora beads but I really want a Disney one so...oh well.


----------



## Chilly

Yep they have them in the World of Disney store at DTD.

H Samuels have them as well but cheaper in USA.


----------



## Netty

I got bought some disney charms from magic kingdom, the shop on the right as you go up mainstreet, sorry I cant remember what its called! dd bought me a donald duck one and dh bought me a mickey head spacer and a palm tree one


----------



## Brenbren

While browsing online I stumbled across 2 Disney Chamilia beads that are exclusive to H Samuel Jewelers.  One was a Cinderella bead called "Faith in Your Dreams" and the other one was a Belle bead called "Belle Rose".  I contacted H Samuel Jewelers and asked about buying these beads from them, but unfortunately they said they won't ship to the United States.  Does anyone know of a way I could purchase these beads?  I don't know if anyone would be willing to buy them and ship them to me, but I would gladly pay for them.  If anyone can help me out, please feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## smallblackstars

I have a Pandora bracelet, so far I have been given 8 charms for it as birthday and christmas gifts. I do love it and am very appreciative of my family kindly giving me charms as gifts but I am so super tempted to buy a Chamilla one when I am at Disney this year! How pricey are the bracelets and charms to buy in Disney? My DH wanted to buy me a Dooney & Bourke bag when we go but I am thinking of opting for a Chamilla instead!


----------



## tinks_1989

smallblackstars said:
			
		

> I have a Pandora bracelet, so far I have been given 8 charms for it as birthday and christmas gifts. I do love it and am very appreciative of my family kindly giving me charms as gifts but I am so super tempted to buy a Chamilla one when I am at Disney this year! How pricey are the bracelets and charms to buy in Disney? My DH wanted to buy me a Dooney & Bourke bag when we go but I am thinking of opting for a Chamilla instead!



We were in world of Disney on Wednesday and the beads seemed to range from $40 to $60. X


----------



## smallblackstars

tinks_1989 said:


> We were in world of Disney on Wednesday and the beads seemed to range from $40 to $60. X



Thank you Tinks_1989! x


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

smallblackstars said:


> I have a Pandora bracelet, so far I have been given 8 charms for it as birthday and christmas gifts. I do love it and am very appreciative of my family kindly giving me charms as gifts but I am so super tempted to buy a Chamilla one when I am at Disney this year! How pricey are the bracelets and charms to buy in Disney? My DH wanted to buy me a Dooney & Bourke bag when we go but I am thinking of opting for a Chamilla instead!



There is a wonderful stall in the Florida Mall called Charm Chateau. They frequently send me 3 for 2 offers in emails and sometimes, it is a free bracelet offer. Worth checking out. I have shopped there when on vacation from Scotland several times.

Do Chamilia charms fit on your exisiting Pandora bracelet? I have the Trollbead bracelet and all brands seem to fit on mine.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, Chamilia beads will fit on a Pandora bracelet.

Corinna


----------



## tinkerpea

smallblackstars said:
			
		

> I have a Pandora bracelet, so far I have been given 8 charms for it as birthday and christmas gifts. I do love it and am very appreciative of my family kindly giving me charms as gifts but I am so super tempted to buy a Chamilla one when I am at Disney this year! How pricey are the bracelets and charms to buy in Disney? My DH wanted to buy me a Dooney & Bourke bag when we go but I am thinking of opting for a Chamilla instead!



I've found the charms to be cheaper in Disney then over here!!
I always buy a charm for myself when in Disney and then often find when I get home that my mum & DH have also been sneaky and got me one for Xmas from Disney as you pay in $$ what we pay in £s so it works out alot cheaper


----------



## chellez

Beautiful! I'm so jealous you have all the rare beads!


----------



## crabbie1

May be interested to know that I emailed pandora and expressed the suggestion for a disney range. They stated that there designers work 9 months behind but she has forwarded my suggestion to them. 
I like the chamilla range in H Samuel but I found the ones I looked at in MK very small next to my pandora charms so I am going to get a chamilla bracelet at some point.
I have 15 charms on my pandora bracelet and 2 on my new pick double bracelet. Not a jewellery person but love these.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pandora have a nice castle charm and also a Cinderella coach charm.

Corinna


----------



## crabbie1

dolphingirl47 said:


> Pandora have a nice castle charm and also a Cinderella coach charm.  Corinna


Are they disney though? Will hv a look at those. Thanks Corrina


----------



## dolphingirl47

crabbie1 said:


> Are they disney though? Will hv a look at those. Thanks Corrina



No, they are not. There are only two companies that are allowed to do Disney charms: Chamilia for the bead-style charms and Thomas Sabo for the more traditional clip on charms.

Corinna


----------



## lloydy

dolphingirl47 said:


> Yes, Chamilia beads will fit on a Pandora bracelet.
> 
> Corinna



Thank you I did think they might, but it is good to know.


----------

